# Young Justice    - Part 4



## Tazmo (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Sep 20, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2012)

Superboy got quite a few shots in on Black Adam, while Wonder Girl only got one in on Lobo. Of course Conner is stronger.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 20, 2012)

why does the tazmo bot posts twice?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 20, 2012)

Cause Choji is so fat he posts for two?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 20, 2012)

subscribin!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Pink Ninja change your set already .


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 20, 2012)

New thread! 


In Brightest Day! said:


> Superboy got quite a few shots in on Black Adam, while Wonder Girl only got one in on Lobo. Of course Conner is stronger.


Again YJ Lobo was more impressive than YJ Black Adam was.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2012)

In what way exactly?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 20, 2012)

In the way that Lobo wasn't written as the voiceless muscle of Count Vertigo of all people.

Black Adam is the type of villain who could have been one of the leaders of the Light, or a major villain in his own right. So, for that matter, is the Ultra-Humanite. At least, they should have been.

Also, Lobo is stronger than Black Adam.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 20, 2012)

In Brightest Day! said:


> In what way exactly?


Lobo got his job done in style, totally toyed with Cassie and Babs while Black Adam didn't do much considering his reputation. Yeah Lobo didn't have to fight the whole team but he also wasn't teamed up with a bunch of other tough supervillains (who also got humiliated more or less).


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 20, 2012)

Both their interpretations were shit. Lobo is not a serious character. He is a parody of those dark, violent, disturbed anti-heroes which defined the 90's. He is not a straight face bounty hunter spitting insults like a random 90s biker gang  member spits their chewing tobacoo. 

Black Adam. The studio needs to be burned alive for what they did to black adam. Doesn't speak? Takes orders? Knuckles dragging the ground? Taking shit from people he can turn into radioactive paste? FUCK YOU. This is Black Adam. Black Adam. He isn't a potential "leader of the light", the real Black Adam would MOCK the Light because the Light ain't got shit on Black Adam. Black Adam is BLACK FUCKING ADAM. Respect, mother fuckers R.E.S.P.E.C.T


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 20, 2012)

IMO they made Lobo slightly humorous to make him more similar to his interpretations in the Superman and JL series since a completely serious Lobo might seem too awkward to viewers who have only seen the cartoons and never tried the comics. Interpreting him like that was pretty much necessary and unavoidable.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 20, 2012)

That and he's a pretty humorous character in the comics. He's kind of moved away from being solely parody (as the fad he was parodying ended) into a genuine, but still funny, character.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2012)

GET EM ROY


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 20, 2012)

Proof The Wall-Man is the reason Dick has so many chicks! atWally


----------



## Legend (Sep 20, 2012)

Wally is the ultimate wingman


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to shoot an RPG with one hand.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 20, 2012)

So which Roy are we talking about? Or perhaps they're both out for vengeance!


----------



## FeiHong (Sep 20, 2012)

Which Young Justice comics is going to follow the show?


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 20, 2012)

The Big G said:


> So which Roy are we talking about? Or perhaps they're both out for vengeance!


Most likely real original Roy is looking for revenge against someone from the Light, probably Ra'as or Lex. Clone Roy doesn't really have anyone to blame, he pretty much destroyed his own life.  


FeiHong said:


> Which Young Justice comics is going to follow the show?


The currently running one?


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 20, 2012)

What are you guys talking about? Black Adam has been apart of the Injustice Society before and wasn't even the leader then either, Lex Luthor generally is. How is him being the main brick for the Light any different?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2012)

He came across as a meat head in YJ that's the problem.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 21, 2012)

Using Black Adam taking orders as a reason for his interpretation being wrong is ludicrous. He's been a team player for someone with a vision plenty of times.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's not only because he was taking orders, it's rather because he seemed like a smashy smashy loving meat head incapable of smart thinking.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 21, 2012)

I really shouldn't be up this late, but whatever.



Wuzzman said:


> Both their interpretations were shit. Lobo is not a serious character. He is a parody of those dark, violent, disturbed anti-heroes which defined the 90's. He is not a straight face bounty hunter spitting insults like a random 90s biker gang  member spits their chewing tobacoo.



If we only were allowed one interpretation of a character, then Batman might still be in rainbow-colored suits and Superman would still be fucking with Jimmy Olsen every other day. "One interpretation to rule them all" misses the point of why you have different universes _in the first place_. I didn't find him particularly serious; he just wasn't full-on Brad Garrett wise-cracking.



> Black Adam. The studio needs to be burned alive for what they did to black adam. Doesn't speak? Takes orders? Knuckles dragging the ground? Taking shit from people he can turn into radioactive paste? FUCK YOU. This is Black Adam. Black Adam. He isn't a potential "leader of the light", the real Black Adam would MOCK the Light because the Light ain't got shit on Black Adam. Black Adam is BLACK FUCKING ADAM. Respect, mother fuckers R.E.S.P.E.C.T



[YOUTUBE]OpIYz8tfGjY[/YOUTUBE]

Black Adam was a key member of the Secret Society, where he basically deferred to "Lex" Luthor. During that time, he was pretty thoroughly manipulated by "Lex" into doing his work, to the point that he ended up getting punked and used for the multiverse machine. Adam is totally willing to work with people if it suits him, and he doesn't always have to be _the_ man.

It's only really recently that Black Adam has become a big mover and shaker in the DCU, and that's mostly because of Geoff Johns/52/Peter Tomasi's work on the character. Considering that Captain Marvel had only been active for 3 years at the time, Black Adam may well be fairly new to the modern YJ Universe. He doesn't have the same alliances and contacts, and let's face it: he's staring down Superman, Captain Marvel, Wonder Woman, Icon, Captain Atom, and other heavy hitters. I'd wager he's failed at killing Marvel before and this is a stab at pragmatism.

The bigger problem with his appearance is that there was simply _no_ interpretation of Adam to go on with the episode; we learned nothing of him, his motivations, goals, personality, etc. His appearance was brief mostly because that episode was crowded with things. I wasn't a huge fan of Black Adam's appearance in that episode, but at this point we're nitpicking things to death; it was a cameo appearance, not a character-defining episode. If we get more time with him, I doubt he's going to be a silent brick again.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 21, 2012)

Jesus, that episode with Black Adam was like a year ago now. Still going on about it?

Team needed a thug, they chose him. Big deal.

This is YJ, not an animated adaptation of 52.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2012)

If this was an animated version of 52 I wouldn't watch it for the same reasons I black listed the thunder cats...

There are two types of people who hate twilight vampires. Those that complain that the twilight vampires don't strictly adhere to establish vampire lore. And those who think the twilight vampires are plan shit. Its 2012, The Question can punch out darksied with pink brass knuckles *if you make it cool.* There was nothing cool about YJ Black Adam.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Legend said:


> Wally is the ultimate wingman







spectre991 said:


> Time to shoot an RPG with one hand.







Wuzzman said:


> If this was an animated version of 52 I wouldn't watch it for the same reasons I black listed the thunder cats...



I'm really hoping you thought TPN meant "The new 52", because the actual story "52" that he is referring to is all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2012)

I assumed new 52, I'll check out 52


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome back Guy. Thank you for reminding to post this tidbit here.

*



			Kevin writes...
1. Being Green Lanterns why didn't Hal Jordan and John Stewart know about the missing Justice League members activities in space?
		
Click to expand...

*


> *[top]Greg responds...*
> 1. Why WOULD they know?! <sigh> I think many folks have been brought up to think of their heroes as all-knowing and infallible. It makes me, I'll admit, a little crazy.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I assumed new 52, I'll check out 52



You'll love it, or at the very least love the black adam parts. 

The other characters prominently featured are Booster Gold, The Question (and Renee Montoya), and elongated man.

It gives a really cool look at the DCU in general, definitely one of my favorite DC books.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2012)

Vandal Savage just happens to send the league to attack the one planet the GLCore doesn't give a shit about.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

Any ideas who the Competitor is? I think it might be Darkseid.

Also, I'm excited for the next episode. Red Arrows going after the person who ruined his life. I wonder who it is...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Vandal Savage just happens to send the league to attack the one planet the GLCore doesn't give a shit about.



Its convenient, but it kinda makes sense.

There's always the risk that if he sent them to a sector with more of a GL presence that they'd be able to break his control of them.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 21, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Vandal Savage just happens to send the league to attack the one planet the GLCore doesn't give a shit about.


Maybe Savage needed to attack an isolated planet for his goals (w/e those are) and Rimbor was the perfect candidate.


Lee-Sensei said:


> Any ideas who the Competitor is? I think it might be Darkseid.


If you mean the competitor that Krolo mentioned then it's the Reach.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 21, 2012)

> If you mean the competitor that Krolo mentioned then it's the Reach.



I thought that too, but they said partner. That's singular. And theirs a lot of Apokolips tech.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2012)

Apparently the Light got their dicks in the Darkseid and the Reach vice. Not improbably, but yeah...too many hands in the cookie jar of death. The Reach and Darkseid could be giving the Light info and tech and all that jazz but its meh (like the Reach telling Vandal which planet to send their league turned villains to). Someone in the Light should know known of these deals will end well. But nope they seem content to try to manipulate the world devouring manipulators. I mean do they understand how the reach conquers worlds?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Honestly I think its perfectly in character for Lex and Vandal to think they could outsmart / screw over alien "allies".

Although if they're dealing with Apokolips its likely they are just dealing with Desaad, and underestimating Darkseid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

I pretty sure if they met Darkseid at any point they wouldnt consider screwing him over.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 21, 2012)

Historically I'm pretty sure Lex has had no problem betraying alien allies and coming out on top.


----------



## Darc (Sep 21, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Both their interpretations were shit. Lobo is not a serious character. He is a parody of those dark, violent, disturbed anti-heroes which defined the 90's. He is not a straight face bounty hunter spitting insults like a random 90s biker gang  member spits their chewing tobacoo.
> 
> Black Adam. The studio needs to be burned alive for what they did to black adam. Doesn't speak? Takes orders? Knuckles dragging the ground? Taking shit from people he can turn into radioactive paste? FUCK YOU. This is Black Adam. Black Adam. He isn't a potential "leader of the light", the real Black Adam would MOCK the Light because the Light ain't got shit on Black Adam. Black Adam is BLACK FUCKING ADAM. Respect, mother fuckers R.E.S.P.E.C.T



U don't think that Lord of Chaos could fight him?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Vandal Savage just happens to send the league to attack the one planet the GLCore doesn't give a shit about.


The Universe is infinite, it'd actually be more contrived if they fucked up a planet the GLC cared about.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 21, 2012)

Last thing the light wants is the entire GLC having a reason to come after them.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 22, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly I think its perfectly in character for Lex and Vandal to think they could outsmart / screw over alien "allies".
> 
> Although if they're dealing with Apokolips its likely they are just dealing with Desaad, and underestimating Darkseid.


Yeah there is a pretty good chance Light is dealing with multiple alien partners. Maybe Darkseid will be the villain in season 3? They've mentioned Apokolips tech a few times in the show already.

Tbh my fanon says Drakseid would be in season 3, Trigon in season 4, Emo Boy Prime in season 5. Yeah I know this ain't happening.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 22, 2012)

Just rewatched depths today still my favorite episode of the series.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 22, 2012)

^It was pretty good and it confirmed something imo. Greg isn't going to shake up the team. In Season 1 it was revealed that their was a mole on the team! But... oh wait... the mole is actually Red Arrow. Someones supposed to die! Except they lived. And in Season 2... Kaldur became evil! Except he didn't because he's a mole for the bad guys.


----------



## In Brightest Day! (Sep 22, 2012)

Superboy's mindless clone was taken in by the Light, wasn't he? I wonder if he'll have a significant part to play in the plot at some point or if they will just use him as muscle.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 23, 2012)

Match is too unstable to use as reliable muscle. IMO they'll continue their experiments on him to find out more about Kryptonian cloning. Or hand him over to the Reach as part of some kinda bargain. And ofc if Kon finds out about Match's location he would want to rescue his bro so I guess Match also makes a good bait.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 24, 2012)

> EXALT writes...
> 
> You said, before the series started, that you made auditions only for the six first members of the Team (plus Superman, but just because you wanted the same actor to voice him and Superboy). So:
> 1)Have you made auditions for members of the Team that were introduced in Season One, outside the original six (Zatanna-Rocket-Bumblebee-Batgirl-Mal Duncan-Beast Boy-Lagoon Boy)?
> ...



 so Mae Whitman auditioned for Miss Martian in the past? Imagine Miss Martian with Wondergirl voice XD





> 1. Does the team know Nightwing's ID?
> 2. How long has Dick been Nightwing? Tim as Robin?
> 3. Does Dick live in Bludhaven?
> 4. Is Dick in college?
> ...




How the fuck are those spoilers


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 24, 2012)

Greg probably has episodes and comics issues planned to answer those questions and doesn't want to answer those now. 

The last comics chapter already showed Dick's place in Bludhaven.


BringerOfChaos said:


> so Mae Whitman auditioned for Miss Martian in the past? Imagine Miss Martian with Wondergirl voice XD


Maybe that wouldn't be bad for season 1 M'gann.


> The only REcasting we did because of age was Billy Batson.


Finally a confirmation we're going to see Billy and he is also going to get a talking role.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I pretty sure if they met Darkseid at any point they wouldnt consider screwing him over.



I'd like to think the light is currently planning to eventually screw over desaad and co. , will eventually meet/ discover Darkseid, have a brief "We so did not know who we were ****ing with" , and then realize that they've already gone too far to NOT screw him over.

When Darkseid comes to town I want EVERYBODY to be his enemy.



spectre991 said:


> Finally a confirmation we're going to see Billy and he is also going to get a talking role.



I'll miss kid Billy's VA, but I can't wait to see how utterly awesome teen billy is going to be.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I doubt they'd be doing business with Apokolips and not know who they were dealing with. Good chance Superman and others have already had run-ins with Darkseid by this point.

Darkseid will probably be introduced the way the other members of the Light were- a guy with lots of plans going on, who isn't defeated or even really fought in his first episode(s). The Light will probably see him as a useful if dangerous partner- it might also explain why they are trying to make deals with aliens other than just Apokolips, because the likes of the Reach are more manageable. 

Though I think they are trying to start a war somewhere down the line.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 24, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I'd like to think the light is currently planning to eventually screw over desaad and co. , will eventually meet/ discover Darkseid, have a brief "We so did not know who we were ****ing with" , and then realize that they've already gone too far to NOT screw him over.
> 
> When Darkseid comes to town I want EVERYBODY to be his enemy.


I am pretty sure every single one of them will be Darkseid's enemy when he shows his true colour, the same way it happened in JLU.

Again what might Darkseid exactly want from Light? Desaad is already using some mercs to fetch things of interest. Why would they suddenly approach the Light?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> I am pretty sure every single one of them will be Darkseid's enemy when he shows his true colour, the same way it happened in JLU.
> 
> Again what might Darkseid exactly want from Light? Desaad is already using some mercs to fetch things of interest. Why would they suddenly approach the Light?



Darkseid is always selling stuff to groups of supervillains, including in the comics. And he wouldn't be "suddenly approaching" the Light- they are clearly in business already even in season 1. 

He's been doing it for decades. Its perfectly in-character. And I don't doubt that everyone already knows his "true colours" already- its just, thats a problem for tomorrow, not today.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 24, 2012)

Darkseid also dont do business in person, it is below him as well. The only beings he would do business in person is ones that can pose a threat to him in any way such as Brainiac.


----------



## Wan (Sep 24, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> so Mae Whitman auditioned for Miss Martian in the past? Imagine Miss Martian with Wondergirl voice XD



Or Katara voice. XD


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Darkseid also dont do business in person, it is below him as well. The only beings he would do business in person is ones that can pose a threat to him in any way such as Brainiac.


Brainiac appeared in the last YJ comic issue, right?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Darkseid also dont do business in person, it is below him as well. The only beings he would do business in person is ones that can pose a threat to him in any way such as Brainiac.



Exactly, that's why johns justice league was so retarded, dropped that shit by issue 6.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 24, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> Exactly, that's why johns justice league was so retarded, dropped that shit by issue 6.



Meh it's actually gotten better, and even then Shazam is enough reason for me to still buy it


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 24, 2012)

Emperor Joker said:


> Meh it's actually gotten better, and even then Shazam is enough reason for me to still buy it



for sure, that shazam shit is dope but I'm just too lazy to go through JL just to read those back ups, I'm even behind on snyders batman


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 24, 2012)

Am I the only one who wishes some other alien/threat forced the League to form?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 25, 2012)

A new thread?

What did I miss? My internet has been off for nearly two days!


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 25, 2012)

^There, there. It's okay now. 


Level7N00b said:


> Am I the only one who wishes some other alien/threat forced the League to form?


Definitely not mate.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 25, 2012)

I knew the Satisfaction episode had to be about Roy. xD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> I knew the Satisfaction episode had to be about Roy. xD



No you didn't you were one of those Dick fangirls .


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 25, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> ^There, there. It's okay now.
> 
> Definitely not mate.



Should have used like Despero, instead of again making Darkseid look so pathetic.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 25, 2012)

Nobody on Tumblr cared about Brainiac's appearance.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Brianiac isnt Prof. Zoom is it?


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 25, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Nobody on *Tumblr* cared about Brainiac's appearance.



why do you always bring up that fandom


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

So I've finally gotten around to watching Young Justice from the start (previously I had only seen a few episodes leading up to the season 1 finale), and...you know, it's not all that good.  The characters are somewhat fun, but formulaic, and the plot...is there even a plot?  The heroes seem to be doing a whole lot of nothing.  Every now and we get a moment from the Light saying "everything is according to plan *insert evil laugh/chuckle/smirk*" but it doesn't feel like the plot is actually moving toward anything. Not was I was expecting.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> So I've finally gotten around to watching Young Justice from the start (previously I had only seen a few episodes leading up to the season 1 finale), and...you know, it's not all that good.  The characters are somewhat fun, but formulaic, and the plot...is there even a plot?  The heroes seem to be doing a whole lot of nothing.  Every now and we get a moment from the Light saying "everything is according to plan *insert evil laugh/chuckle/smirk*" but it doesn't feel like the plot is actually moving toward anything. Not was I was expecting.



I'm honestly confused by this. If you don't like the characters, I suppose I'll let it go; I think they play on standard tropes, but with their own spin. But no plot? _Young Justice_ is all about continuing plots; everything builds on threads that were set previously. While everything hasn't panned out yet, I don't see the heroes as doing a "whole lot of nothing". Perhaps you can be a bit more specific?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Its a plot that spans the seasons. They are definitely up to _something,_ but they haven't told us what. That, and / or they are up to _many_ different plots.

Though they do at least give an inclination of what they are up to in the season 1 finale. They want to make Earth something of an intergalactic superpower (with themselves in charge, of course). 

Though what I like most about them is, they manage to solve the Justice League problem- namely, that the JL seems to render street crime obsolete (why the hell is Batman fighting Darkseid one minute and busting Scarface the next?). The Light gives this a justification by making the lower-level villains and above smart enough to co-operate, and thus challenge a group of heroes who should normally kick their collective asses.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> I'm honestly confused by this. If you don't like the characters, I suppose I'll let it go; I think they play on standard tropes, but with their own spin. But no plot? _Young Justice_ is all about continuing plots; everything builds on threads that were set previously. While everything hasn't panned out yet, I don't see the heroes as doing a "whole lot of nothing". Perhaps you can be a bit more specific?



It's not that I dislike the characters; they're entertaining enough.  The standout when it comes to personal issues is Superboy, IMO, but no one else really has interesting dynamics to them.  (Maybe Artemis.  _Maybe._)

As for the plot, there are maybe a couple plot threads that come up again later, but nothing moves the plot forward on whole.  What did the episode about M'gann making a training scenario go wrong contribute to the plot?  What did the episode where they lost memories in the desert contribute?  The appearance of the Injustice League (worst misuse of Joker I've ever seen, btw)?  Nothing really, except for the Light maybe coming in at the end and twirling their figurative mustaches deviously.  Nothing moves _forward._

I mean, I've seen the end of the season already, so I know that it's supposed to be building toward Red Arrow being inducted into the League and it being revealed that

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's really a clone of Roy Harper, being mind controlled into subverting the league


.  If that's the plot, well...where is it?  The idea that there might be a mole on the team has come up a couple times, but it's never been pushed forward.  It's never been a focal point of an episode.  I dunno, I guess I was just expecting a more unified plot to the show.  But it's just more superhero adventure of the week stuff with some continuity, character development and villains scheming in the background.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 25, 2012)

The first season is 90% turd that can be ignored. You should have just skipped ahead to the second season and wiki the first season episodes you need to watch to get the plot. Which is really 5 episodes out of what 20? Good writing there. By the end of the first season you have 2 interesting characters, several tropes, and a 2 out right bad ones, wally and dick. You'll do a fist pump when the team gets its roster changed up, trust me.

But don't get me wrong 5 episodes to explain the bulk of the second season of a cartoon series is good enough by most of my standards. It just that the "filler-borderline filler" episodes are so bad, so grating, so insulting that it drags the series and the DCU by extension through the mud by proxy.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Dick seems ok, Wally is...profoundly annoying.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Of course this would summon Wuzz .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

Oman said:


> It's not that I dislike the characters; they're entertaining enough.  The standout when it comes to personal issues is Superboy, IMO, but no one else really has interesting dynamics to them.  (Maybe Artemis.  _Maybe._)



Again, I disagree... but that's a whole 'nother post. I honestly think that the group has a lot of nuance when you look at the smaller things



> As for the plot, there are maybe a couple plot threads that come up again later, but nothing moves the plot forward on whole.  What did the episode about M'gann making a training scenario go wrong contribute to the plot?



I disagree.

1) The mission shows their continuing training with the League going to the next level; this is something very different and distinct compared to what we've seen before. Instead of doing small jobs, the League is basically seeing what they'll do in a "World Without a Justice League" situation.

2) M'gann's psychic talent is being set-up; it's a very potent show of how powerful she really is. This is something that is being developed in Season 2, if you look at what masamune1 and I have argued about with M'gann.

3) The episode allows for further examination of the internal motivations of characters beyond assumptions based on actions. "Disordered" deals with what we saw in "Failsafe", either confirming suspicions (Artemis/Wally, M'gann) or shedding new light and perspective on their actions (Dick, Kaldur, Conner).

While it doesn't have as much to do with the myth arc of the show, it's an important character episode that does establish a few important plot points while shoring up some character development.



> What did the episode where they lost memories in the desert contribute?



1) Solidifies the M'gann/Conner relationship, while revealing that the biggest barrier to Artemis/Wally was their own preconceptions.

2) Shows the Light using Boom Tubes, confirming a link to Apokalips, as well as presaging their usage later on in the season.

3) Introduces Psimon and Sphere, who both serve as actors to develop different characters (M'gann and Conner, respectively).



> The appearance of the Injustice League (worst misuse of Joker I've ever seen, btw)?  Nothing really, except for the Light maybe coming in at the end and twirling their figurative mustaches deviously.



You've completely missed the point of that episode; that's the Light throwing the Justice League a bone so that they can allay their suspicions of a larger conspiracy. They were already making connections between things, especially since Kobra Venom seemed to be a common strand between the what was going on. In the end, they decided (rightly so) that their anonymity was their best weapon and sacrificed Kobra Venom (however briefly) to try and throw the League off. And it worked.



> Nothing moves _forward._



But it does. We see them take Belle Reve, which allows them to get criminals in and out at will. We see them get Starro out of Atlantis and onto the surface, where they can successfully steal it. We see them gaining technology from Darkseid to use with their henchmen, as well as their

It's not that things don't move forwards; instead, it's that the Justice League is playing catch-up. When all things are put together, you can see the progression of what's going on with the multiple plans of the Light.



> I mean, I've seen the end of the season already, so I know that it's supposed to be building toward Red Arrow being inducted into the League and it being revealed that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I think the problem is that you are expecting a unified plot. The problem with that is that the DCU is rather big; different people are plotting different things at different times. A great example of this is T.O. Morrow's plotline, which runs parallel to the Light's plot but doesn't completely intersect with it; it's hinted that Morrow might work with the Light, but he obviously has his own goals which nearly come to fruition. This links up a bit with the idea of a mole on the team, where Tornado looks like he's turned. Similarly, we have stuff that's going on with Intergang that may well not be Light-related; they have their own motivations and goals, which generally revolve around using awesome tech for petty thievery.

But to me, that makes the universe feel _big_; that there are so many different characters with different goals bouncing off each other at any given time. It's not fully unified, but neither are comics, and that's why I love it so much.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2012)

My problem with the first season and part of Season 2 is the whole 'heroes disrupted my plans but we still win MWAHAHAHAHA!!! that plagued almost every episode.

Ep 2. They free Superboy but 'all goes according to the light'
Ep  4. Thoughthe heroes stopped Sportsmanster and bane, Sportsmaster got a vial of the blockbuster/venom formula. 'all goes according to the lights plan'
Ep 6. Heroes stop cheshire and Sensei, but the light has a mole 'all goes as planned'
Ep 8. Even tho Starro was destroyed Black Manta saved a piece of it. 'All goes as planned by the light'
Ep 9. Even tho the heroes stopped Psimon, they were too late and he already recovered some alien tech. Reports to the light 'plans are still on schedule. something else using the words 'the light''
Ep. 10. Everything was part of Lex and Ra's plans. 'The light will be pleased'
Ep 11. Somehow the team Getting Dr. Strange placed in charge, letting the Riddler escape and keeping the cold villains from breaking out of jail is part of the lights plan....
Ep 14. Somehow Joker, Black Adam, and the rest of the injustice society losing to the team is part of the light's plans as well. All still goes as planned.

And I'm gonna just stop right there. The first season was very formulaic, where even when the good guys win the villains still win because they have batman gambits inside Xanatos gambits like its a tactical turducken... And with the Second season following the same formula with the 'partner', its a valid and notable argument.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 25, 2012)

It would have been awesome if the show didn't use it every episode, every chance they got. It wants to have its cake and eat it too and isn't subtle about it at all. There are only two genuine surprises in the show. 

1. Roy
2. Artemis not dying and that's mostly on me because I gave the second season too much credit.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

That's an overstatement, though. They aren't outright _foiled_ what happened; they are merely setbacks and treated as such. Did people want them to start freaking out after these moments or something?

Edit: Seriously, do I have to post the ending lines of every episode to show this isn't true?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ep 11. Somehow the team Getting Dr. Strange placed in charge, letting the Riddler escape and keeping the cold villains from breaking out of jail is part of the lights plan....



They didn't let the Riddler escape; he did that on his own, and they recruited him afterwards (probably). Putting Strange in charge of a prison of supervillains, an army of potential agents, is obviously going to benefit them if Strange is their man. It means that they can hire these guys without worrying that the League will show up to arrest them.



> Ep 14. Somehow Joker, Black Adam, and the rest of the injustice society losing to the team is part of the light's plans as well. All still goes as planned.



Because the Injustice League were fall-guys intended to make the JL think that they were the ones behind the Venom scheme- if they didn't do this, the League might have followed that thread back to the _real_ masterminds, and seen the scale of what the Light were up to.

Honestly the only difference between the Light and Grodd's Society in JLU is that the Light actually have concrete goals (other than turning the entire human race "INTO APES!"), even if they don't fully elaborate them all the time. If you have those, Xanatos Gambits and Batman Gambits are actually pretty easy pull off, especially if said goals are basic things like money and power and stuff. Villains in lots of different series have things like this going on (say, Loki in _Avengers: Earths Mightiest Heroes_)- the only difference here is that YJ tends to show us that this is the situation.


----------



## Wan (Sep 25, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> The problem with that is that the DCU is rather big; different people are plotting different things at different times. A great example of this is T.O. Morrow's plotline, which runs parallel to the Light's plot but doesn't completely intersect with it; it's hinted that Morrow might work with the Light, but he obviously has his own goals which nearly come to fruition. This links up a bit with the idea of a mole on the team, where Tornado looks like he's turned. Similarly, we have stuff that's going on with Intergang that may well not be Light-related; they have their own motivations and goals, which generally revolve around using awesome tech for petty thievery
> 
> But to me, that makes the universe feel _big_; that there are so many different characters with different goals bouncing off each other at any given time. It's not fully unified, but neither are comics, and that's why I love it so much.



It probably comes down to my expectations.  I really enjoy the unified stories of Avatar: The Last Airbender, Legend of Korra (and, to show I'm not just jerking off to Avatar, Babylon 5).  I also like episodic stories that have continuity but don't pretend there is something more going on (Firefly, Batman TAS).  It kind of rubs me the wrong way when a show kinda sort of has a plot going on but it's not really emphasized or brought to the forefront.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Honestly the only difference between the Light and Grodd's Society in JLU is that the Light actually have concrete goals (other than turning the entire human race "INTO APES!"), even if they don't fully elaborate them all the time. If you have those, Xanatos Gambits and Batman Gambits are actually pretty easy pull off, especially if said goals are basic things like money and power and stuff. Villains in lots of different series have things like this going on (say, Loki in _Avengers: Earths Mightiest Heroes_)- the only difference here is that YJ tends to show us that this is the situation.



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to masamune1 again."

This is basically it. It also helps to remember that it's much easier to pull a Xanatos Gambit when your enemy _doesn't know you exist_; the reason they can pull off things like the Starro piece and Belle Reve is because the Justice League is ignorant to how deep the Light has infiltrated the ranks of the heroes.



Oman said:


> It probably comes down to my expectations.  I really enjoy the unified stories of Avatar: The Last Airbender, Legend of Korra (and, to show I'm not just jerking off to Avatar, Babylon 5).  I also like episodic stories that have continuity but don't pretend there is something more going on (Firefly, Batman TAS).  It kind of rubs me the wrong way when a show kinda sort of has a plot going on but it's not really emphasized or brought to the forefront.



I can understand that. Babylon 5 is a great example, and I'd probably add Deep Space 9 to the mix. But to me, _Young Justice_ captures how big the DCU is by having those multiple plot threads running throughout the series. It makes the universe feel more alive when it doesn't have a single direction, but several directions it is going in at multiple times; people acting towards their own goals, sometimes in concert, sometimes in opposition.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 25, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> That's an overstatement, though. They aren't outright _foiled_ what happened; they are merely setbacks and treated as such. Did people want them to start freaking out after these moments or something?
> 
> Edit: Seriously, do I have to post the ending lines of every episode to show this isn't true?



That is my point entirely. At the end of each episode it is shown that with all the teams work, it only put a slight wrinkle in their plans. Its like they shouldn't have even bothered. If the team did NOTHING until Savage took over the league, the same outcome would occur.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> That is my point entirely. At the end of each episode it is shown that with all the teams work, it only put a slight wrinkle in their plans. Its like they shouldn't have even bothered. If the team did NOTHING until Savage took over the league, the same outcome would occur.


The team and the league scratched the surface of Light's plan the whole time. I don't mind that really. Light had specific goals, kept themselves secretive, spread around a lot of cannon fodder with IJL to keep the heroes occupied. The story adds up. It would look awkward if Light still managed to pull off their final plan even if the team managed to hinder their real plan every once in a while.

But Light's "all according to plan" at the end of almost every episode felt annoying.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> That is my point entirely. At the end of each episode it is shown that with all the teams work, it only put a slight wrinkle in their plans. Its like they shouldn't have even bothered. If the team did NOTHING until Savage took over the league, the same outcome would occur.



But it _did_. They delayed the Light getting Starro, allowing them enough time to develop as a team to be able to defeat the JL. They kept Serling Roquette alive, and her knowledge of nanotech helped them create Starro vaccines. That's not to mention all the other power grabs that they have basically cut off from the Light that would make things easier:

1) No Helm of Fate.

2) Kobra Venom is now basically a big, flashing sign that says "THE LIGHT WAS HERE", which is probably why it isn't being used right now.

3) Without stopping the Belle Reve breakout, Hugo Strange could very well still be in-charge of Belle Reve since there would no real clues to any impropriety. Instead, using the ice fortresses tipped them off on that. That's something that would have been useful after their plan to take over the JL failed.

Along with this, they've saved the Forever People/Infinity Man, Geneva, and the World.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey, HEY HEYYYYYY! YOU LEAVE THE WALL MAN OUT OF THIS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> My problem with the first season and part of Season 2 is the whole 'heroes disrupted my plans but we still win MWAHAHAHAHA!!! that plagued almost every episode.
> 
> Ep 2. They free Superboy but 'all goes according to the light'
> Ep  4. Thoughthe heroes stopped Sportsmanster and bane, Sportsmaster got a vial of the blockbuster/venom formula. 'all goes according to the lights plan'
> ...


I don't really see how that's a problem. Only an idiot has a significant plan that hinges on everything working perfectly.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't really see how that's a problem. Only an idiot has a significant plan that hinges on everything working perfectly.



But its ust the opposite. only an idiot would believe that they can be foiled left and right, BUT STILL be able to achieve their goals. Im not saying the show is bad. I enjoy it, but you have to admit that the whole 'according to plan' is seriously overplayed. When you foil 13 seperate plans of the bad guys but even those defeats still mean that 'all goes according to plan' that's just shitty writing.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> But its ust the opposite. only an idiot would believe that they can be foiled left and right, BUT STILL be able to achieve their goals. Im not saying the show is bad. I enjoy it, but you have to admit that the whole 'according to plan' is seriously overplayed. When you foil 13 seperate plans of the bad guys but even those defeats still mean that 'all goes according to plan' that's just shitty writing.


No it isn't the opposite you are just focusing on the smaller picture. When you have a major plan you set up contingency plans in case something goes wrong, that is what any person with sense would do. Because of their contingency plans they were able to adapt to minor set backs. 

I don't think that the 'according to plan' was seriously overplayed as given the situation it made sense. An example off the top of my head would be the Starro episodes it didn't matter that they didn't get the entire thing as with their scientist having one piece was enough. In a way it worked out to their advantage as the league didn't know they had stolen a piece ( less scrutiny). 

That being said the individual failures resulted in their down fall in the sense that it allowed the team to put the pieces of the puzzle together.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 26, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> But its ust the opposite. only an idiot would believe that they can be foiled left and right, BUT STILL be able to achieve their goals. Im not saying the show is bad. I enjoy it, but you have to admit that the whole 'according to plan' is seriously overplayed. When you foil 13 seperate plans of the bad guys but even those defeats still mean that 'all goes according to plan' that's just shitty writing.


Light's main plan of developing the cobra venom, using Vertigo and co. as their proxies, stealing from Star Labs, establishing portal to New Genesis, using "technosorcery" and stuff to develop those mind control microchip thingies etc went fine. 

While their side plans and bonus plans like Superboy's project, controlling Belle Reeve using Strange, analyzing Sphere etc got messed up from time to time. These probably caused minor setbacks at best, so they didn't mind much.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 26, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> But its ust the opposite. only an idiot would believe that they can be foiled left and right, BUT STILL be able to achieve their goals. Im not saying the show is bad. I enjoy it, but you have to admit that the whole 'according to plan' is seriously overplayed. When you foil 13 seperate plans of the bad guys but even those defeats still mean that 'all goes according to plan' that's just shitty writing.



Their plans _aren't_ being foiled half the time; the other half, the foiling didn't matter because they had back-up plans. Its the equivalent of Batman thinking he's foiled the Penguin's plan to take over Gotham just because he's taken out a few of his thugs, partly because he doesn't even know the Penguin _has_ such a plan. 

Xanatos Gambits are pretty simple things; they mostly rely on misdirection and misinformation- often, Xanatos had achieved what he wanted about five minutes into the episode, but he let the rest of the story play out both to hide that fact (by making the heroes think he was really after something else, and if they foil it they think they've beaten him); other times, he is simply looking on the bright side of defeat - because he realised that even if you lose, you can still learn stuff from your failures (or hell, just enjoy fighting with the good guys, or testing your skills etc.). 

So it is with the Light- its just a matter of tricking the heroes into thinking you wanted one thing when you really wanted something else, or just anticipating the possibility that they will beat you and having back-up plans in place for that. Given the vast amount of resources these guys have at their disposals along with the fact that the leaders are a cabal of diabolical supergeniuses, its even easier to justify all this. 

I can accept if you think that doing the whole "all according to plan" at the end of nearly _every_ episode was a bit annoying and formulaic; but the plans themselves? They worked. They made sense. And they just served to show that the bad guys in this show and smart and genre savvy.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I can accept if you think that doing the whole "all according to plan" at the end of nearly _every_ episode was a bit annoying and formulaic; but the plans themselves? They worked. They made sense. And they just served to show that the bad guys in this show and smart and genre savvy.



This, the only thing that ever could have bugged me was the "All according to plan + light pun" at the end of every episode.

But its a cartoon, so I tend to just laugh at stuff like that and move on. Robin's initial one liners also fall into this category.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2012)

New Clips are out and Cheshire is out for blood


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2012)

SHOW ME DAMNIT


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2012)

Legend said:


> SHOW ME DAMNIT



link


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2012)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

All gunning for Mantalad those poor poor fucks .


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2012)

JASON MOTHERFUCKING TODD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Could be Tim


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2012)

IS THAT A MEMORIAL TO A ROBIN I SEE! 


JASON LIVES!

Correction  JASON LIVED!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2012)

'Tiz canon D:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

If Outlaws make an appearance I am abandoning this ship .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Wally must feel guilty as hell right now. Fucking Dick and his plans.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2012)

Aqualad is royally fucked.

And Roy cuts a pretty tragic figure in his Speedy costume with one arm.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> If Outlaws make an appearance I am abandoning this ship .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

I be damn they cater you Red Hood fans and we dont see a fucking glimpse of Cassandra .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh shit son Red Hood coming to a show near you .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 26, 2012)

Whoa.

Shit just got real.


----------



## Tragic (Sep 26, 2012)

Omg, that clip and Jason Fucking Todd!!!! =)

Lol Aqualad is seriously fucked now.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Jason is probably working for the light now really.

Especially if they are going with the him being revived by the Al Ghuls.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sucks to be Aqualad right now.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2012)

Incoming red hood


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Damn guys catering to the Batfans where is Prof. Zoom, where is Inertia, or where is Supergirl.


----------



## Legend (Sep 26, 2012)

Supergirl is supposed to appear later i heard


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Damn guys catering to the Batfans where is Prof. Zoom, where is Inertia, or where is Supergirl.



You got impulse .

Supergirl has a flexible origin so they can have her crash at any time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah but all Impulse got was 1 episode. I guarantee you Jason will get a whole damn arc of 3 episodes .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 26, 2012)

$5 says when Kara arrives she comes out of her pod naked because the creators are just trying to see what they can get away with now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

Why wouldnt she? Putting those DDs to work .


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG, that memorial shot of the 4 heroes.

I'm even more hyped than before, and I didn't even think that would be possible.


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Damn guys catering to the Batfans where is Prof. Zoom, where is Inertia, or where is Supergirl.



We got Jay Garrick, Barry Allen, Wally West, Impulse and for the villain Captain Cold.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yeah but all Impulse got was 1 episode. I guarantee you Jason will get a whole damn arc of 3 episodes .



One can only hope .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

I am a Batfan like no other but seriously might as well slap this show with a new title Batfamily and some other guys.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet Season 3 will be ALL about Jason


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet you Jason does again .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am a Batfan like no other but seriously might as well slap this show with a new title Batfamily and some other guys.



Nah, it would be called Batfamily and Superboy with friends.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 26, 2012)

Guess I am late but OMG I really is Jason!!!!! 

And damn Kal is so fucked now. Now everyone wants the poor guy's head. 


Danger Doom said:


> Damn guys catering to the Batfans where is Prof. Zoom, where is Inertia, or where is Supergirl.


Inertia will show up eventually once Bart becomes more regular in the show.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 26, 2012)

It's understandable that the Batfamily is large because just how it is in the comics, it's a large cast, it's not about catering to the Batfans so much as just the reality of the size of the cast. I rolled my eyes at a few ignorant people online who were bitching that DC Comics is minimizing Superman by giving his family only 4 books whereas Batfamily/Gotham get 10 books. Well, it's a larger cast of crime-fighters, that's just the way it is.

That being said, the rest of this season will most likely focus on:

Nightwing/Kid Flash/Artemis/Aqualad (due to the plan)
Blue Beetle (due to the nature of the second invaders)
Impulse (due to the "bad future")
Red Arrow/Speedy/maybe Cheshire and Green Arrow (due to the original Roy being found and them believing Artemis is dead)

Also hopefully Robin, Batgirl, Wonder Girl, and Bumblebee will get more development. While I understand Weisman wants to keep the original six as the main leads (according to the latest interview), I hope he doesn't view the rest of the team as expendable and will make some of them vanish like Zatanna and Captain Marvel essentially did (sure, they're in the League, but they've yet to do much this season).

I'm also hoping for more Darkseid setup (for Season 3 or beyond obviously, this season should focus on what it's already got). I really enjoyed Superman TAS' way of building him up beginning with him appearing at the end of the Intergang episode, but I like YJ's more subtle way of alluding to him with his supporting cast appearing here and there.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 26, 2012)

Red Hood. 

YJ, the best cartoon of all best cartoons.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't understand the complaints regarding the Bat family. They don't play a role that's greater than say the Flash family, the Martians or the Kryptonians.

Speaking as though they're central to the show when they are not.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 26, 2012)

For all we know Jason might not actually show up before season 3. I don't see the need to jump to conclusions about how many episodes he would get or what kind of role he would get or amount of batfam on the show before we at least see the season three roster. We haven't even got a season 3 confirmation.

But to be honest I would actually be mad if they go wanking Jason without giving much development to Babs and Tim. So far it doesn't seem like they'll get much this season and their biggest role might be helping Dick's character development.   


Doom85 said:


> I'm also hoping for more Darkseid setup (for Season 3 or beyond obviously, this season should focus on what it's already got). I really enjoyed Superman TAS' way of building him up beginning with him appearing at the end of the Intergang episode, but I like YJ's more subtle way of alluding to him with his supporting cast appearing here and there.


Same here. I am loving the subtle setup they show from time to time for Darkseid's arrival, most likely in season 3.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 26, 2012)

What did I miss? Please share all info. My stupid Tablet won't load pages, only text. t.t


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 26, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am a Batfan like no other but seriously might as well slap this show with a new title Batfamily and some other guys.



Lol at you thinking it wasn't that from the start.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> What did I miss? Please share all info. My stupid Tablet won't load pages, only text. t.t


Jade wants revenge and is after Kal's head. She and Sportsmaster were seen together (Lian was with Jade). Wally and Artemis's mom visited her "grave" together (whom/what did they bury in the grave?). 

The two Roys talked in the hospital. Ollie and clone Roy seemed to have a friendly conversation for a change. Later they caught original Roy zeta-ing somewhere in his Speedy costume. He ditched the hat and left a grenade near Ollie before teleporting away. 

Some members of the team visited some kinda memorial with Artemis and Jason's (it was a Robin to be precise) hologram in it.

That's all I know so far.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 26, 2012)

Ah, thank you! I'm glad Jason was confirmed to have existed in the show. I can't wait for more updates.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 26, 2012)

Wait...what's Roy gonna do with one arm?


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 26, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Wait...what's Roy gonna do with one arm?


Fire RPGs.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2012)

Mantalad's in trouble. He better stay close to daddy because Cheshires out for blood.

KF probably feels terrible about what they did.

Link removed


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mantalad's in trouble. He better stay close to daddy because Cheshires out for blood.


I think he would rather prefer to stay close to Tigress-Arty.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2012)

^If Tigress blows her cover both her and Aqualad are trapped in a terrible situation though. They're surrounded by enemies.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 27, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Fire RPGs.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 27, 2012)

Found this on Tumblr, Don't mind if already posted,


So true.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 27, 2012)

The Big G said:


> New Clips are out and Cheshire is out for blood



I know this day would come 


Edit: Between Jade going out for blood, and the fact that Miss Martian meets Aqualad this season I wonder what will happen to Aqualad.

Mind rape or a slow painful death?


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

No one has mentioned Ted Kord


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was all "yeah, right, whatever" after seeing Ted. 

But I wonder if he was part of the team by any chance.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

How old was ted when he died


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 27, 2012)

^That's the question. Earth-16 character ages aren't always similar to New Earth character ages. *looks at Zatanna*


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Exactly


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> ^That's the question. Earth-16 character ages aren't always similar to New Earth character ages. *looks at Zatanna*



No damnit this is The Question.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Renee Montoya?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Renee Montoya?



It is the legendary Vic Sage .

This is Renee


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Lesbians > Straight Dudes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Lesbians > Straight Dudes



Vic Sage > Lesbian FACT!


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

I question it


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 27, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Found this on Tumblr, Don't mind if already posted,
> 
> 
> So true.



Poor Jason. I don't even care if lots of people dislike him, he was a good Robin.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn Right.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I don't understand the complaints regarding the Bat family. They don't play a role that's greater than say the Flash family, the Martians or the Kryptonians.
> 
> Speaking as though they're central to the show when they are not.



it's because people including myself feel that attention should be giving to characters more deserving. Batman is by far the most popular character dc owns , him and his universe are whored out every fucking where... soon enough there will be another batman cartoon and when that's done another batman cartoon will come along, they will always be batman but that isn't true for the neglected dc characters, YJ is probably the only chance they will get on tv in a long time. 

I have nothing against the batfamily, I just feel this show should focus more on less used characters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> it's because people including myself feel that attention should be giving to characters more deserving. Batman is by far the most popular character dc owns , him and his universe are whored out every fucking where... soon enough there will be another batman cartoon and when that's done another batman cartoon will come along, they will always be batman but that isn't true of the neglected dc characters, YJ is probably the only chance they will get on tv in a long time.
> 
> I have nothing against the batfamily, I just feel this show should focus more on less used characters.



Exactly. 

This is what made JLU so great. Not many people even knew who the fuck the Question was despite being the 2nd best Detective in DC with even some qualities better than Bats.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Does that make Tim the 3rd best Detective because he has some claims to #2


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

see danger doom knows his shit, all of the dc characters I loved came from JLU, so many awesome DC characters I didn't even know existed had their time to shine... booster gold, flash, question, supergirl, black canary, huntress, captain atom, etc..... fuck I loved JLU so much, it was a grand showcase of everything that was awesome about dc, hero and villains alike.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 27, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> it's because people including myself feel that attention should be giving to characters more deserving. Batman is by far the most popular character dc owns , him and his universe are whored out every fucking where... soon enough there will be another batman cartoon and when that's done another batman cartoon will come along, they will always be batman but that isn't true for the neglected dc characters, YJ is probably the only chance they will get on tv in a long time.
> 
> I have nothing against the batfamily, I just feel this show should focus more on less used characters.



While it's true that Dick/Nightwing, Tim/Robin, and Barbara/Batgirl are hardly new to the animated form (Batman TAS, The Batman), my hopes is that further seasons will get to characters like Cassandra Cain, Stephanie Brown, hell maybe even Barbara becoming Oracle and Damien Wayne. Jason Todd being included is a good sign this could happen. Since none of those characters have appeared in a cartoon series, they shouldn't be considered "overused" obviously.

Also, what in the world makes you think non-Bat DC characters have little hope to appear again? Come on, Superman, JL/JLU, Teen Titans, Legion of Superheroes, Batman: Brave and the Bold (had tons more non-Bat characters than Bat-characters), YJ, and Green Lantern have all been made. Yes, we'll most likely always have new Bat cartoons but it seems there will always be one or more general-DC cartoons to match it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> it's because people including myself feel that attention should be giving to characters more deserving. Batman is by far the most popular character dc owns , him and his universe are whored out every fucking where... soon enough there will be another batman cartoon and when that's done another batman cartoon will come along, they will always be batman but that isn't true for the neglected dc characters, YJ is probably the only chance they will get on tv in a long time.
> 
> I have nothing against the batfamily, I just feel this show should focus more on less used characters.



Outside of Nightwing what Bat member receives a lot of attention? Don't worry I'll wait.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> Outside of Nightwing what Bat member receives a lot of attention? Don't worry I'll wait.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Dick gets the most Screentime Sans Bruce

Then Barbara

Then Tim

Jason never gets screentime sans under the red hood

Damian 1 ep of the brave and bold but wasnt the REAL damian

Stephanie lol no

Cassandara see above lol no


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

When we was refering to OUTSIDE of nightwing he meant dick grayson in all forms


----------



## Gunners (Sep 27, 2012)

Narutossss said:


>



I was referring to Young Justice you bell end.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

some people consider catwoman to be part of the batfamily so here.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 27, 2012)

Legend said:


> Does that make Tim the 3rd best Detective because he has some claims to #2



Well Vic is dead so he can claim #2 but Vic is leagues ahead of Tom.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I was referring to Young Justice you bell end.



my bad, no need to get verbal gooner... season two has yet to end and maybe there's gonna be a season 3, so there is still plenty of time to give them screentime.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 27, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> some people consider catwoman to be part of the batfamily so here.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Okay, images two and three are Catwoman, but who's that above them? Not any Catwoman I know of.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

Lol Halle Berry Catwoman

Selina is a rogue so ofcourse she will be featured


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 27, 2012)

Batman characters get a lot of exposure because Batman's DC's most popular and successful character.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2012)

Jason has been in one animated dvd big whoop . 

Also why is everyone complaining when the batfamily doesn't even take up that much of the plot?


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 27, 2012)

I think the answer would have to be Tim. Definitely.



Narutossss said:


>



Nightwing is Dick Grayson, and the Robin in Teen Titans is Dick Grayson. And I'm pretty sure the Robin in the second image is Dick as well, before he takes off to be his own identity.


----------



## Legend (Sep 27, 2012)

True Terra.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Exactly.
> 
> This is what made JLU so great. Not many people even knew who the fuck the Question was despite being the 2nd best Detective in DC with even some qualities better than Bats.


YJ also does it's share of spreading the spotlight. Like a lot of people had no clue who Blue Beetle was before season 2. After they saw him in the season 2 trailer there were comments like "is that some Iron Man rip off?" around the Internet. Now some those people even use shirtless Jaime in bed as their desktop background.  

Tbh some batfam members do need more recognition. Jason never got any appearance in an animated series. Steph, Cass, real Damian never appeared in any form of animation. Tim never got to show his true self in any animated series.

With all that said I had no clue who Question was before JLU and I LOVED him after JLU.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

You see this is my issue and its not really a Batfam beef. DC core is revolve around BatFam comics. You can see this in how many Batfam books were launch in the new reboot. Now I agree Batfam is the most popular thing in DC and there is nothing wrong with that but how can you expand your other character franchises if you dont try shed some light on them.


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I finally got fully caught up with the show right in time for the new episodes.  Flawed as I think it is, it's good enough to keep watching to see where it goes.  Though it didn't exactly help the dramatic impact when I read in this thread beforehand that


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaldur is a mole for the good guys and Artemis faked her death.




Just a little tip, can we keep spoilers for the plots of latest episodes inside spoiler tags from now on?

Anyways, a few things to note:

I like Blue Beetle.  'Nuff said.

Miss Martian needs someone to slap her.  Superboy has been far too kind.  Apparently only Superboy knows the extent of her power and actions (does her uncle know?  She mindraped a Krolotaean right in front of him.  Maybe he doesn't have a problem with it like the rest of the League would?).  Conner's judgement is probably clouded because of how much M'Gann means to him, but seriously?  She tried mindraping her own team mate, her own _boyfriend._  That's the seed of something that could get really ugly and dangerous in the future.  She needs to be kicked off the team until she changes her behavior.

Individual episodes can be good, but my opinion on the overall plot remains the same.  It doesn't really feel like it's building toward anything.



Platinum said:


> Jason has been in one animated dvd big whoop .



One _really frickin good DVD_, I might add.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 28, 2012)

^The problem is M'gann is a very important member of the team, specially due to her psychic links. Kicking her out wouldn't be good for the team. Again that might just push her over the edge. Worst case scenario - that could send her in the loving hands of you know who.


Danger Doom said:


> You see this is my issue and its not really a Batfam beef. DC core is revolve around BatFam comics. You can see this in how many Batfam books were launch in the new reboot. Now I agree Batfam is the most popular thing in DC and there is nothing wrong with that but how can you expand your other character franchises if you dont try shed some light on them.


I agree with you. Ofc while Greg should shed some light on unknown awesome characters, he also needs to satisfy the popular demand. He has done an okay job so far IMO and it's not like Greg has declared he won't show any less known character after season 2, so no prob.


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> ^The problem is M'gann is a very important member of the team, specially due to her psychic links. Kicking her out wouldn't be good for the team. Again that might just push her over the edge. Worst case scenario - that could send her in the loving hands of you know who.



Well yes, but there is plain ol' radio.  Kicking her off outright would probably be an overreaction, and it's too much of a risk to push her to the other side.  But really though.  When your methods are no better than what the villains do, can you really call yourself a hero anymore?  She needs a stern talking to by the League, and if she refuses to change or gets caught continuing to use her powers, she needs to be put on probation.  If she refuses to stay on probation, she needs to be locked up.  Or sent on the next bus back to Mars.  It would be painful, but necessary.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, that was one of the big debates me and Guy Gardener were having- as far as I am concerned, M'Gann is _so_ powerful that she has brainwashed the _entire_ Justice League _as well as_ the team into not noticing that she is mind-raping people. Thus, when she leaves a Krolotean a vegetable right in front of Batman and her uncle , all they see is the results, but not the consequences.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 28, 2012)

Then how come she didn't brainwash Superboy?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Kon-El was grown and raised by Telepathic genonomes.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You see this is my issue and its not really a Batfam beef. DC core is revolve around BatFam comics. You can see this in how many Batfam books were launch in the new reboot. Now I agree Batfam is the most popular thing in DC and there is nothing wrong with that but how can you expand your other character franchises if you dont try shed some light on them.



As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't have the problem with this because the Batfamily is REALLY large. The Green Lantern cast is massively big themselves and they have 4 books for themselves. Supes has two, Supergirl has one, and Superboy has one. Flash has one (once they expand the cast and bring in more of the speedster family they could add another title) and Wonder Woman has one which is reasonable for now. The Legion of Superheroes have two.

Now granted Batman has three books purely for himself, which is a tad much, certainly keep the Batman book and I think Detective Comics should stay if for the importance factor (DC stands for it) alone, but the shit that is Batman: The Dark Knight needs to die already. Batman and Robin, Batman Inc. (which will probably end when Grant Morrison wraps up with issue 12), Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, Batwing, Catwoman, and Birds of Prey can all stay. I at first thought the Talon book was unnecessary but the review I read was really positive and the book is supposed to take place mostly outside of Gotham anyway so I guess it's fine.

That's still 40+ non-Bat books DC is publishing which is more than enough to cover all the rest of the DC universe.

Also, people didn't know Blue Beetle until YJ? For shame, he was one of the best characters in the Brave and the Bold cartoon.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 28, 2012)

Oman said:


> So, I finally got fully caught up with the show right in time for the new episodes.  Flawed as I think it is, it's good enough to keep watching to see where it goes.  Though it didn't exactly help the dramatic impact when I read in this thread beforehand that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



When Conner calls her out on her abuse of her powers she tells him to 'tell the league how he feels'. It implies that they know about what she's doing and are okay with it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> As I mentioned in an earlier post, I don't have the problem with this because the Batfamily is REALLY large. The Green Lantern cast is massively big themselves and they have 4 books for themselves. Supes has two, Supergirl has one, and Superboy has one. Flash has one (once they expand the cast and bring in more of the speedster family they could add another title) and Wonder Woman has one which is reasonable for now. The Legion of Superheroes have two.
> 
> Now granted Batman has three books purely for himself, which is a tad much, certainly keep the Batman book and I think Detective Comics should stay if for the importance factor (DC stands for it) alone, but the shit that is Batman: The Dark Knight needs to die already. Batman and Robin, Batman Inc. (which will probably end when Grant Morrison wraps up with issue 12), Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, Batwing, Catwoman, and Birds of Prey can all stay. I at first thought the Talon book was unnecessary but the review I read was really positive and the book is supposed to take place mostly outside of Gotham anyway so I guess it's fine.
> 
> ...



The issue with all those Bat Family books remember BatFam is more than just those names whose begin with Bat/ Robin. 

A good damn example is The Question who quite frankly would run circles around the non good Batman books in quality


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 28, 2012)

Everyone is talking about Question but nobody mentions Vigilante as JLU's formerly unknown star. I liked him too. Or was I the only one?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 28, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Everyone is talking about Question but nobody mentions Vigilante as JLU's formerly unknown star. I liked him too. Or was I the only one?



Vigilante needs tons of development on the comic scene. He was a favourite of mines in JLU so was Stars and Stripes.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The issue with all those Bat Family books remember BatFam is more than just those names whose begin with Bat/ Robin.
> 
> A good damn example is The Question who quite frankly would run circles around the non good Batman books in quality



Question is an interesting character, but so are most of the bat fam characters (aside from Talon, screw that). A lot of it comes down to the pitch, the creative team, and editorials plans for the character.

That being said, with the right writer / artist I would love a "Questions" (Vic and Renee) book.

But what the DCU (and all animated interpretations) really need is more Green Lantern!


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 28, 2012)

I again say YJ needs a teen/at or below twenty Kyle in the team. Yeah I know having an underage Green Lantern might not make much sense but still. 

Can't they make up some kinda loophole on how he becomes a lantern and tune him down a little (since he would be really young and everything) to adjust his power level with the other characters?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

Oman said:


> So, I finally got fully caught up with the show right in time for the new episodes.  Flawed as I think it is, it's good enough to keep watching to see where it goes.  Though it didn't exactly help the dramatic impact when I read in this thread beforehand that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


The episode was out for months so no, that problem is entirely on you.


BringerOfChaos said:


> Then how come she didn't brainwash Superboy?



She tried and failed.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Then how come she didn't brainwash Superboy?



She _did._ And he realised.



Lee-Sensei said:


> When Conner calls her out on her abuse of her powers she tells him to 'tell the league how he feels'. It implies that they know about what she's doing and are okay with it.



No, she says "If you feel that strongly (about what I've been doing) why don't you tell Nightwing, or the League?", to which he replies that he hoped she would stop, because she loved him and he wanted her to.

It could mean either / or. Either the League know about what she is doing and don't know how Connor feels, or the League _don't_ know because Connor hasn't told them yet.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> It could mean either / or. Either the League know about what she is doing and don't know how Connor feels, or the League _don't_ know because Connor hasn't told them yet.


At this point I wouldn't be that surprised if Dick knows about what M'gann is doing and is actually encouraging her. Seems like he doesn't really mind taking extreme measures now. He sent Kal as a mole in Kal's dad's organization, then he killed Arty in everyone's eyes (despite all the protest from his best friend) and sent her to back up Kal. He himself said the others probably will never forgive his little secret circle if they find out, but he carried out his plan anyway.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't know about that. Dick's plan is risky, but Kal and Arty still agreed to it and had the option to say no. With M'Gann its a bit different.

And even if by some chance he was okay with it, he most certainly would not approve of M'gann attempting to brainwash Conner to hide it.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> At this point I wouldn't be that surprised if Dick knows about what M'gann is doing and is actually encouraging her. Seems like he doesn't really mind taking extreme measures now. He sent Kal as a mole in Kal's dad's organization, then he killed Arty in everyone's eyes (despite all the protest from his best friend) and sent her to back up Kal. He himself said the others probably will never forgive his little secret circle if they find out, but he carried out his plan anyway.



Nah; what M'gann is doing is far worse than either of those things. Kaldur almost certainly had a choice, as did Artemis- voluuntarily risking your life or faking somebodies defection or death is not the same as permiting mind-rape. And since M'gann doesn't seem to know about the whole Mole thing, odds are she'll be mind-raping Kaldur in revenge- and if Nightwing was okay with what she's up to, you'd think he'd consider that.


----------



## MB99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Log lines for October's episodes:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saturday, October 6th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “Darkest”
Black Manta has a new mission for his son: a mission that should prove once and for all exactly whose side Aqualad is on!

Young Justice: Invasion
Saturday, October 13th, 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “Before the Dawn”
On a covert mission to rescue some of its own, The Team, Blue Beetle and Miss Martian uncover shocking secrets… and devastating truths!

Young Justice
Saturday, October 20th 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “Cornered”
The Team is trapped inside the Hall of Justice for a cage match against a brutal alien gladiator!

Young Justice
Saturday, October 27th 2012 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “True Colors”
When the REACH forms a devil’s alliance with Lexcorp, Robin leads a squad undercover to investigate 




Don't think these have been posted yet but apologies in advance if they have.

Edit: Also the DC Nation guys posted a new trailer. Only one third of the trailer is Young Justice (the other two being Green Lantern and shorts) and most of it is footage from the comic-con trailer but there is a _very tiny bit_ of new shots mixed in. Young Justice stuff is at 1:20:


----------



## Darc (Sep 28, 2012)

new ep tomorrow?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep. Its about Roy. And probably also Roy.


----------



## MB99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Darc said:


> new ep tomorrow?



Yep. Along with new Green Lantern and new shorts!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 28, 2012)

I think Star Wars season 5 premiers tomorrow as well?


----------



## Wan (Sep 28, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Well, that was one of the big debates me and Guy Gardener were having- as far as I am concerned, M'Gann is _so_ powerful that she has brainwashed the _entire_ Justice League _as well as_ the team into not noticing that she is mind-raping people. Thus, when she leaves a Krolotean a vegetable right in front of Batman and her uncle , all they see is the results, but not the consequences.



If that's true, then that's even worse.  If M'Gann has brainwashed the entire league to overlook her actions, she needs to be stopped _now._  As in, Superboy needs to come up behind her and put a power suppression collar on her now.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

^In that case the only options would be sending her to Belle Reeve/some other prison or shipping her back to Mars and let the martians handle her.

BTW can you mindrape mystics? can she do that to Fate or Zatanna?   


masamune1 said:


> Nah; what M'gann is doing is far worse than either of those things. Kaldur almost certainly had a choice, as did Artemis- voluuntarily risking your life or faking somebodies defection or death is not the same as permiting mind-rape. And since M'gann doesn't seem to know about the whole Mole thing, odds are she'll be mind-raping Kaldur in revenge- and if Nightwing was okay with what she's up to, you'd think he'd consider that.


Good point.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

I definitely think she could do it to Zatanna, but Fate?  I don't know.  Fate may just not care about M'Gann's actions anyways.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah sweet, new ep tomorrow. Looking forward to YJ and GL.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 29, 2012)

New episodes tomorrow? The DVR is set!


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

Come on guys... it's very unlikely that she's using her powers on the entire league and the team.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Come on guys... it's very unlikely that she's using her powers on the entire league and the team.



Unlikely, yes.  Simon is still enough to give her trouble, so I don't think she has it in her to brainwash the whole league.  A few select people, though...


----------



## Darc (Sep 29, 2012)

ARSENAL OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## The Big G (Sep 29, 2012)

Personally I'm kinda disappointed that Jason didn't pop up and recruit Arsenal at the end of the episode for the Outlaws. Oh well we all know its coming anyway


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

Glad to see Sportsmaster is going after Black Manta 

But yeah? Do you think he has a chance? Hell does Cheshire have a chance? Aqualad easily defeated Nightwing and Artemis[not sure if the fight was supposed to be scripted as well, I assumed that both sides fought seriously to sell Aqualad being evil]. But Aqualad still defeated Superboy effortlessly. And lets not forget about the light, would Sportsmaster and Cheshire wanna fuck with them? Black Manta is close to the light thus making Aqualad close to the light.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2012)

Sportsmaster is a huge douche.


----------



## Reyes (Sep 29, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Sportsmaster is a huge douche.



And we love him for it.....


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

Wait, who bridal shower was it? Rocket or Bumblebee?  If Rocket, who is she getting married to?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Come on guys... it's very unlikely that she's using her powers on the entire league and the team.





Oman said:


> Unlikely, yes.  Simon is still enough to give her trouble, so I don't think she has it in her to brainwash the whole league.  A few select people, though...



Psimon is a powerful psychic; however, the last time they met, she owned his ass. She didn't even seem to be taking him seriously (and I think she was fighting him _and_ doing some other stuff, though I can't quite remember). Also its not like she would have to constantly mind control the entire League at once; she would just have to quietly walk into their minds individually and get them to overlook or not mind ever time she mind-rapes somebody in front of them, and then she never has to enter their minds again. And its not like the entire League and team are watching her every time she does this; plus, she's had five years to do this.

Don't forget- according to the Martian Manhunter, M'gann is the most powerful psychic he has _ever_ met, several times stronger than he is. If she is that powerful, she could do this.

But we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 29, 2012)

Arsenal huh I like how they wrote his character to be very seperate of Red Arrow. Crispin Freeman did a good job in his range with the characters as well. The convo between Jamie and Bart was nice to I think the two will have some bonding as Bart connected with the lack of mentor thing. The part about Rocket getting married meh they just did a bad job developing her but what ever good to see Zatanna get some time though.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2012)

ugh i missed it


----------



## Kno7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Me too. Any links?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow! This ep was really good. Mercy vs Arsenal was such a classy fight.

This episode seals it for me. YJ's Luthor is the best animated version of the character. He's so damn polite.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2012)

< Starts at 1:30

Think GLTAS is just before it


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

I was kinda hoping for a

"Is this how I really sound?"

line from Roy clone, so he can realize how much he bitches and complains.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

Loved the episode. Finally Arsenal is here. Mercy vs. Roy was very well planned. Luthor had some great lines. Really liked the convo between Jaime and Bart. Always wondered how Bart would respond to the Blue Beetle after being from post Reach apocalyptic world and everything. Zatanna got some time. Poor Cold got doomed. Guess Kon-Wendy is gonna be the new pairing that takes stage by storm. Overall great episode.

BTW Tim was much taller than I thought he would be. Whom is Rocket getting married to?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2012)

Arsenal versus Mercy is one of the best fights in the series so far.

Good episode, lets down only by some of the voice actors not bringing theior A game and some of the styling of faces and bodies seemings a little... off

But I guess they spent the animation budget on the fight.

And Cheshire has previously whooped Aqualad, no reason she couldn't kill him.


----------



## Jing (Sep 29, 2012)

More Jason please.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2012)

Less Jason please, this alone has already hit my tolerable wank limit.

Lets have room for some other please? Like Jaime and Bart and Ted?


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

> Good episode, lets down only by some of the voice actors not bringing theior A game and some of the styling of faces and bodies seemings a little... off



Yeah....Jade VA was not on her A game......I didn't feel the emotion.



> And Cheshire has previously whooped Aqualad, no reason she couldn't kill him.



Honestly I feel currently as things are Cheshire wouldn't stand a chance. If she is lucky, Aqualad would not be blood lusted, as it is not IC for him. Cheshire only chance at killing Aqualad would have to be a sneak attack. This is the Aqualad who easily defeated Nightwing and Artemis[Obviously they had to go all out so people could buy Aqualad being evil.] And even if it turns out they didn't go all out, Aqualad still easily defeated Superboy.

And I don't think Jade, or Sportsmaster know what there getting there selves into. Black Manta currently has personal ties with the light now. Meaning so does Aqualad. I am pretty sure the Light is packing more then anything Cheshire or Sportsman can dish out. 



Though this makes me wonder something? Which organization is more fearsome,badass,and powerful? 

The light or The League of Shadows? Assuming that the League of Shadows would be willing to help Jade out...even if helping her out a little.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Arsenal versus Mercy is one of the best fights in the series so far.
> 
> Good episode, lets down only by some of the voice actors not bringing theior A game and some of the styling of faces and bodies seemings a little... off
> 
> ...



That was in the episode debut of Artemis. All the members of the team improved by the time  the first season ended not too mention the time skip. Kal is casually downing connor with Ease I don't see Chesire killing him in an upfront fight.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 29, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow! This ep was really good. Mercy vs Arsenal was such a classy fight.
> 
> This episode seals it for me. YJ's Luthor is the best animated version of the character. He's so damn polite.



He still has a long way to get to this level 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqNksmIXUUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iizKYUNY3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Though this makes me wonder something? Which organization is more fearsome,badass,and powerful?
> 
> The light or The League of Shadows? Assuming that the League of Shadows would be willing to help Jade out...even if helping her out a little.


If I remember correctly, Jade left the League of Shadows so they probably won't help her against an organization that their boss is a part of.

IMO Kal with manta armor might be too much for Jade.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> If I remember correctly, Jade left the League of Shadows so they probably won't help her against an organization *that their boss is a part of*.



Ra's al Ghul is apart of the light? Damn must have missed something.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Ra's al Ghul is apart of the light? Damn must have missed something.


Ra's is the second member of Light.


----------



## Hellblazer (Sep 29, 2012)

loved it but can somebody explain the whole arsenal and red arrow thing.i never read comics before couple years and thought they were same people


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

They are.

But in YJ there are two Roy's.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 29, 2012)

Someone needs to go fix Tim's Wiki page. For some reason someone thought it was Tim who died and not Jason.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2012)

Incoming RHaTO

i enjoyed the ep


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

Legend said:


> Incoming RHaTO


Not in this season.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2012)

Obviously Jay hasnt even risen from the dead yet

What if they pull a identity crisis in season 3


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ah, that was a good episode.

Like the little references and in-jokes, like Otis (from the Superman movies) and "Revenge is a Suckers Game" (don't believe _him_ for a second, but its the Xanatos quote that counts).

I wonder if Sportmaster knows Artemis is alive....


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Sportsmaster knew Artemis was still alive, why would he have to settle things with Manta?


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 29, 2012)

Why isn't anyone mentioning how gorgeous the ladies were looking?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If Sportsmaster knew Artemis was still alive, why would he have to settle things with Manta?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Trustworthy, is he?

Also, I like how manipulative Bart is, cosying up to Blue Beetle like that, probably knowing full well what the suit really is.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 29, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Why isn't anyone mentioning how gorgeous the ladies were looking?



Because they were oddly drawn this ep.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2012)

The810kid said:


> He still has a long way to get to this level



I was never a fan of DCAU's Lex. He lacked subtlety and was so blatantly evil it was hilarious.

Young Justice's Lex is quite the opposite. The guy is clearly bad news, but how can you not trust him with your life after he's sweeten you up with his smooth talk and bright smile.

He's a master manipulator and almost always keeps a level head.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

> Trustworthy, is he?



There's no real reason for him to lie.

I'm wondering how they're going to go about getting their revenge. One does not simply kill Mantalad.

1) By going against Manta, they'd be going after a member of the Light.

2) Mantalad took down Superboy.

Maybe they'll get Deathstroke in on this.

Luthor was awesome in this episode. I saw it coming. He said that his only weapon is his intelligence, so I guess that means... no Battlesuit for him.

Everyone hates Aqualad.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

Today's episode was good.  Some good pathos and development from oSpeedy/Arsenal.  I agree with ThePseudo, Lex Luthor in YJ is making for quite the conniving villain.  A standout member of the Light.  The bridal shower for Rocket was kind of nice as they remembered Artemis, but it felt kind of throwaway.  Should have focused more on Huntress' grief and the actions of Sportsmaster and Cheshire.

One thing I've noticed (or rather, not noticed) is the music.  It's just kind of there.  In a series like Legend of Korra, some anime like Fullmetal Alchemist (both series), etc., the music is used to transform scenes into something more.  They have good music on their own, and the music multiplies the emotion, suspense, and excitement of various scenes.  Young Justice's music is nothing like that.  It's basically used as sonic wallpaper, or, as Star Trek reviewer Sfdebris described later Star Trek TV music, it's treated like a toilet.  Something that's necessary, but not something you ever try to draw attention to.  Just an observation.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> There's no real reason for him to lie.
> 
> I'm wondering how they're going to go about getting their revenge. One does not simply kill Mantalad.
> 
> ...



He doesn't want Chesire to know Artemis is still alive (assuming here that he does). She wants to go after Aqualad, so he says he'll go after Black Manta as an excuse to tag along and prevent her from messing with the Lights plans. Then he and Black Manta put up their feet and watch their kids on camera fight to the death for the lulz. Maybe they've made a bet on the outcome. 

Nothing would make me respect Black Manta more than the revelation that he and the Light know that Kaldur is a plant, and that Artemis is still alive and on his boat. Just where they want them.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 29, 2012)

Honestly I felt like they should have thrown away the everything that did not have to do with the Red Arrow/Speedy plot. And use all that time to focus on Artemis family. From the preview clips I was kinda hoping for this episode to be about the speedy plot, but have Cheshire going after Aqualad as a side plot. I honestly like the old format with the Main plot and a subplot.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Arsenal versus Mercy is one of the best fights in the series so far.
> 
> Good episode, lets down only by some of the voice actors not bringing theior A game and some of the styling of faces and bodies seemings a little... off
> 
> ...



Superboy previously whooped Aqualad we all know what happened in their recent fight.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

Wait, how would Sportsmaster know that Artemis is still alive?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> Wait, how would Sportsmaster know that Artemis is still alive?



He does not.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

Mary. Tzu.



masamune1 said:


> He doesn't want Chesire to know Artemis is still alive (assuming here that he does). She wants to go after Aqualad, so he says he'll go after Black Manta as an excuse to tag along and prevent her from messing with the Lights plans. Then he and Black Manta put up their feet and watch their kids on camera fight to the death for the lulz. Maybe they've made a bet on the outcome.
> 
> Nothing would make me respect Black Manta more than the revelation that he and the Light know that Kaldur is a plant, and that Artemis is still alive and on his boat. Just where they want them.



Why would Cheshire even want her dad coming with her? She hates him.

Although, I have to admit that I like your idea. I also had a feeling that the Light knows about the moles. Maybe they'll use them to feed the Team false information.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> Wait, how would Sportsmaster know that Artemis is still alive?



If he and the Light know Aqualad well enough to know that he is faking his defection. In that case, he'll know fine and well that he'd never kill Artemis.



Lee-Sensei said:


> Why would Cheshire even want her dad coming with her? She hates him.



Yes, but he's already invited himself along anyway, so that doesn't much matter.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

> Yes, but he's already invited himself along anyway, so that doesn't much matter.



He didn't actually do that. What he said was that he's going after Black Manta. They're both going after one of the Manta's, but that doesn't necesarily mean they're going together.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> He didn't actually do that. What he said was that he's going after Black Manta. They're both going after one of the Manta's, but that doesn't necesarily mean they're going together.



True, but the fact that both Mantas live on the same boat means they might be going to the same place. Wouldn't be much of a stretch, and its not like she can do all that much to stop him.


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2012)

For Ted Kord and Vic Sage Fans


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 29, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Arsenal versus Mercy is one of the best fights in the series so far.
> 
> Good episode, lets down only by some of the voice actors not bringing theior A game and some of the styling of faces and bodies seemings a little... off
> 
> ...



You would think she would be able to considering that she's a professional assassin and all but Aqualad jobber aura is insane. I would like to see that fight.  She has her work cut out for her. I don't think anyone in the cast can outright beat him in a full on fight except Megan, Superboy if he ever gets a boost and maybe WG.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice to see more of Cheshire's soul. 

Good episode. I liked the memorial, and Jaime is becoming a fast favorite of this new season. Furthermore, pretty much everyone is gunning for Kaldur's ass, I wonder how everyone on the good guy site is going to feel when they find out that he was just playing the other side. He's either gonna completely lose respect and be shunned, or welcomed back but not accepted. 

Lex's speech on Roy being an arsenal was excellent. I thought he was about to offer Roy a job. :ho


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 29, 2012)

Sportsmaster doesn't want it with Black Manta. Manta would rape SM.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 29, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Wait, who bridal shower was it? Rocket or Bumblebee?  If Rocket, who is she getting married to?



In the comics shes a single mother, so most likely no one.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2012)

In before Arsenal's new arm is poisonous and Lex Luthor has the only known antidote.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh, and Cheshire hasn't got a chance against current Kaldur. Dude is a better fighter than ever, and he has freaking rockets!

EDIT: Oh, and Im not trusting that new arm just yet.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 29, 2012)

> You would think she would be able to considering that she's a professional assassin and all but Aqualad jobber aura is insane. I would like to see that fight. She has her work cut out for her. I don't think anyone in the cast can outright beat him in a full on fight except Megan, Superboy if he ever gets a boost and maybe WG.



What jobber aura?


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 29, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Oh, and Cheshire hasn't got a chance against current Kaldur. Dude is a better fighter than ever, and he has freaking rockets!



Don't underestimate Cheshire, in the comics she nuked an entire nation. I certainly wouldn't want to be on her bad side.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Even for a kid whose just been through such a severe emotional shock and trauma, accepting something from Lex Luthor is pretty darn dumb. I do seriously wonder if Cadmus didn't mess with _his_ head as well.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 29, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> Don't underestimate Cheshire, in the comics she nuked an entire nation. I certainly wouldn't want to be on her bad side.



Im fully aware of that. But unless she sneak attacks him or some other hidden assault, I don't see her defeating current Kaldur straight up.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 29, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Even for a kid whose just been through such a severe emotional shock and trauma, accepting something from Lex Luthor is pretty darn dumb. I do seriously wonder if Cadmus didn't mess with _his_ head as well.



He's a tenth level intelligence. Given 10 minutes more, he would have talked him into suicide.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 29, 2012)

How can you not be manipulated by Young Justice's Lex? The guy is so polite and has such a way with words.

 You always feel as though he cares and has your best interest at heart.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

I bet if Red Hood was overlooking on a roof top at the end half this thread would be shitting the bed . 

I will post my review in a bit but how the fuck do they punk Capt. Cold like that what the fuck!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 29, 2012)

For the record, JL Lex >YJ Lex.

Nothing beats the line he said to Darkseid as he presented the Anti-life equation. 

_Sorry Im late, I had to put on my power suit. _


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2012)

I figured Artemis fake death will lead to a market drop in enjoy ability of this show. That the next episode will pick up poorly after the last. Boy was I right. Dialogue terrible. Arsenal accepting gifts from Luthor? Her Der. Lex Luther being a pretentious twat was barely much of anything. Even sportsmaster sounds like a moron with his meat head argument. Fuck you show.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> .



You can leave now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 29, 2012)

Oman said:


> You can leave now.



Ok so the league honoring its dead heroes by putting them deep in the YJ cave for fucking PR? Yeah that's quality shit right there. Oscar level writing.


----------



## Wan (Sep 29, 2012)

Point of that moment -------------------------->































Your head.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2012)

Heroes are supposed to be invincible and never lose, you wouldn't want to construct a monument to your fallibility that the entire world can see.

It's like how in the halo universe spartans are always listed as MIA even when they are murdered point blank and everyone saw, because Spartans never die.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 30, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> Ok so the league honoring its dead heroes by putting them deep in the YJ cave for fucking PR? Yeah that's quality shit right there. Oscar level writing.



Because having giant monuments to your dead is _good_ PR?


----------



## Darc (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah they are Super Heroes in the public eye, not policemen or fire fighters, giving public monuments makes sense to normal humans but you don't display dead heroes out in the open, that can deflate peoples hope in the ones that are alive. I can see why its kept underground at least.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 30, 2012)

YJ Lex isn't good as JL Lex, but man, he is one magnificent bastard.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 30, 2012)

I understand everyone points, but if Supes died guarantee you see a damn 100ft tall statue in Central park in Metropolis.


----------



## The Potential (Sep 30, 2012)

Jason Todd. That is all..


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I understand everyone points, but if Supes died guarantee you see a damn 100ft tall statue in Central park in Metropolis.


But they still wouldn't want to report him as dead.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I understand everyone points, but if Supes died guarantee you see a damn 100ft tall statue in Central park in Metropolis.



Mainly because it would probably be really hard to cover up his death and absence.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2012)

The Justice League is truth, justice, and the american way, they prove this by action not by their ability to hide the truth so people hero worship them. The Justice League isn't "hope" the justice league is "defense", defense against evil too big and too powerful for any one man or superman to handle alone. The Justice League doesn't need your hero worship.

Let me run down the list of "other" guys who hide their fallen for the sake of bad PR.

Warhammer 40k
Ciaphas Cain hero of the Imperium is considered to be on active duty, hundreds of years after of his retirement and a good thousand years after his death. The type of men who make this decision? Effectively evil, we consider them the good guys because the alternatives are...whole sale rape and slaughter of the human species. 

Halo 
Spartans are listed as MIA under any circumstance. The type of men who make this decision? Only the in-universe good guys because the alternative is whole sale rape and slaughter of the human species. 

Point being the type of people who make this level of decision making are only NOT the bad guys themselves because the alternative is most likely 30 times as evil. Except even on a good day Vandal "Savage" is barely savage at all. Lex Luther hands out free candy to little hero children every sunday. The only one with some balls is Queen Bee and she merely did the equivalent of a mob hit, woooah soo evil. The bad guys on a good day isn't any more evil than NEBU, so at the end of the day torture of criminals, and having a better PR management than Lex Corp makes you what YJ Justice League? 

As Real Roy, aka batshit crazy Arsenal would say...ain't worth shit.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I understand everyone points, but if Supes died guarantee you see a damn 100ft tall statue in Central park in Metropolis.


America/the World will willingly pay for a statue or a memorial of Superman. the League might even be okay with it since it'll serve as an inspiration to everyone. 
Superman is different, he's on a tier of his own.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2012)

A memorial to superman? All well and good.

A memorial to the children you recruit into you wars and get killed in the process? Probably not the best thing to do .

As Jaime said people don't even realize they are gone, why spotlight it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

People who don't think Cheshire can take Aqualad have no imagination ?___?

$5 says he'll need Artemis to save him



> The original Roy Harper rages throughout Metropolis because because he is no longer all right. *bum dum tss*
> 
> Meanwhile, Paula weeps because her life is ridiculously depressing and Wally just watches awkwardly, Sportsmaster starts his annual campaign for “Douchebag of the Year”, Wendy makes fun of Conner for being a grimy miscreant for wearing the same goddamn t-shirt for the past five years, and Raquel stars in Bridezilla.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

Pregnancy has done a nice job on Jade's rack

***


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 30, 2012)

Forgot to address this towards Big G.

Guess what was made canon in this episode?

Cass will not be hooking up with Kon-El because that girl that was introduced in this episode is his new love interest .

Suck on it!!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

Wendy was introduced in season one 

Also she will be mauled by a dog and SB don't go with no crippled chicks.

Needs more Tana Moon.

Dissapointed Rocket isn;t marrying Zatanna

Also, still two missing members. At least.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 30, 2012)

Superboy has a heart of gold plus he knows super powered girls are nothing but bad news. Wendy and Kon-EL shipped .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

*Original Roy:* So... let me get this straight. While I was in ice, you found another Roy Harper, the sidekicks formed their own team, aliens invaded the earth, and...Ollie grew that dopey goatee? (scratches chin)
*Clone Roy:* We try not call ourselves sidekicks.
*Ollie: *(sounding slightly hurt, fingering goatee) You don't like the goatee?


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 30, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Forgot to address this towards Big G.
> 
> Guess what was made canon in this episode?
> 
> Cass will not be hooking up with Kon-El because that girl that was introduced in this episode is his new love interest .


Powerhouse is destiny. There is no avoiding it. 

But tbh I don't mind Cass with Jaime.


The Pink Ninja said:


> Also, still two missing members. At least.


If I remember correctly from Greg's character religion reply - the team is still missing three members.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Powerhouse is destiny. There is no avoiding it.
> 
> But tbh I don't mind Cass with Jaime.
> 
> If I remember correctly from Greg's character religion reply - the team is still missing three members.



I didn't mean new members, I meant missing numbers.

But either way, I assume he said that before the last episode, which revealed Jason.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 30, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I didn't mean new members, I meant missing numbers.
> 
> But either way, I assume he said that before the last episode, which revealed Jason.


Oh then if I remember correctly there are four more missing members not counting Jason.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Oh then if I remember correctly there are four more missing members not counting Jason.



Nah, Tula and Garth. Two more.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm shipping Conner + Wendy really hard. The Ship's name is "Neverland".

So Megan doesn't have time for parties, but goes to Raquel's bridal shower?

 Also, don't you guys think Arsenal moved around little too well for a guy who was on ice for eight years? Not to mention the missing arm.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm shipping Conner + Wendy really hard. The Ship's name is "Neverland".
> 
> So Megan doesn't have time for parties, but goes to Raquel's bridal shower?
> 
> Also, don't you guys think Arsenal moved around little too well for a guy who was on ice for eight years? Not to mention the missing arm.



I did think that, suprisingly fit.

Also why does GA have so many weapons he would never use?

But what M'Gann is saying is she doesn't feel like she should be celebrating days after Artemis's death and be hunting down Kaldur, but Zee convinces her not to abandon her life/friends.

Thought that was pretty obvious ?______?


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 30, 2012)

Lee-Sensei said:


> What jobber aura?



Fighting on par with aquaman, bitch smacking superboy, one-shotting lagun boy. Ontop of that mini rockets and cool new power suit.  Need I go on?


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 30, 2012)

Neverland is cute I'll give it that. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> Also why does GA have so many weapons he would never use?


Probably cause those are lethal weapons and superheroes aren't meant to kill. Ofc that raises the question why does he have all those lethal weapons in the first place. Does the league know he hoards (probably illegal) automatic weapons and explosives?


The Pink Ninja said:


> Nah, Tula and Garth. Two more.


Tula and Garth are already in it. Three more minus Jason,


> Hmmm, I don't love answering this kind of question casually. It requires research that I haven't (yet) done. But I'll give it a shot. Just don't hold me to it.
> B-01 Robin/Nightwing - Protestant Christian of some kind.
> B-02 Aqualad - Atlantean Pagan.
> B-03 Kid Flash - Protestant Christian of some kind.
> ...


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the suit's possibly increasing Mantalad's strength. And I don't see any problem with him dropping Lagoon or Superboy. Aquaman, I may ket you have though.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 30, 2012)

The thing isn't him taking down Kon, it's him taking down Kon so casually.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 30, 2012)

I can still buy it.


----------



## MB99 (Sep 30, 2012)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Fighting on par with aquaman, bitch smacking superboy, one-shotting lagun boy. Ontop of that mini rockets and cool new power suit.  Need I go on?



Aqualad fighting on par with Aquaman makes perfect sense. He's 22 now he's pretty much an adult at this point. If his father, a regular human in a manta suit, can fight evenly with Aquaman, than a super strong half Atlantean in a manta suit should be able to as well. Lagoon Boy has done nothing impressive to make me think he shouldn't be one shotted by Aqualad, especially with an electric attack under water. Lagoon Boy is just cannon fodder. New weapons and armor have nothing to do with jobber aura.

The only one I'll give you is superboy, but I'll chalk that one up to Aqualad training with him for years and knowing how to fight him (plus the new suit)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Neverland is cute I'll give it that.



I don't like it purely because the show is already packed for time. Do we really need to make Wendy a regular fixture too?



> Probably cause those are lethal weapons and superheroes aren't meant to kill. Ofc that raises the question why does he have all those lethal weapons in the first place. Does the league know he hoards (probably illegal) automatic weapons and explosives?





That was my point, that GA wouldn't use lethal weapons like that.



> Tula and Garth are already in it. Three more minus Jason,



Yeah, my count was off because I included Mal. He's A10, not a B.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)

As for Aqualad:

He hasn't actually defeated anyone in part two other than Conner and Lagoon Boy.

In the case of the former he was angry, not thinking, and countering him was easy. It's like the end of Clone Wars when Anakin rushes Duku out of anger and gets crushed in seconds but later when he keeps his head he can fight for a little while at least.

As for Lagoon boy, he was over confident, unsupported and tired after fighting all those Black Manta soliders. As I recall Aqualad hit him from behind which isn't exactly unexpected when one person takes on a group, nevermind in a 360 battlefield like water.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## The810kid (Sep 30, 2012)

This season has been lacking Red tornado and Captain Marvel.


----------



## MB99 (Sep 30, 2012)

The810kid said:


> This season has been lacking Red tornado and Captain Marvel.



Well in season 1 Red Tornado and Captain Marvel were playing the role of adult supervision and guidance for the young heroes but now that the original members are grown up they don't really need them anymore so they went back to hanging with the Justice League.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 30, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Well in season 1 Red Tornado and Captain Marvel were playing the role of adult supervision and guidance for the young heroes but now that the original members are grown up they don't really need them anymore so they went back to hanging with the Justice League.



I know but still miss the interactions of Billy's immature attitude leaking into him being Marvel and Tornado's logical yet clueless understanding of the team.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, its been 5 years, so one or both of those things might be out the window. Billy has grown up, and Tornado might have finally learnt to understand human emotions.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 30, 2012)

I think we're getting some Captain Marvel soon, I can't remember if it was a preview or what but there was a quick second or two of him flying that wasn't from Season 1. Since the JL is down quite a few members thanks to the trial that means the remainders are a smaller group and can get more focus when it's time for some JL action.

Maybe Captain Marvel Jr. and/or Mary Marvel could show up in Season 3.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 30, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> I think we're getting some Captain Marvel soon, I can't remember if it was a preview or what but there was a quick second or two of him flying that wasn't from Season 1. Since the JL is down quite a few members thanks to the trial that means the remainders are a smaller group and can get more focus when it's time for some JL action.
> 
> Maybe Captain Marvel Jr. and/or Mary Marvel could show up in Season 3.



Also on ask Greg, Greg said they had to recast captain marvel for the timeskip meaning he will make a appearance and have a speaking role.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 30, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I did think that, suprisingly fit.
> 
> Also why does GA have so many weapons he would never use?
> 
> ...



Well they are things he could end up using, they live in a world filled with meta humans so explosives are not always going to be lethal.


----------



## Cromer (Sep 30, 2012)

Just managed to get my hands on the episode. Dat fight...on the other hand, the voice actors in this episode almost uniformly phoned their performances in.


----------



## Wan (Sep 30, 2012)

Show needs Andrea Romano.


----------



## Narutossss (Sep 30, 2012)

just watched the episode, hmmm... guess I have a new favorite character...


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 1, 2012)

I for one am looking forward to teen Billy. He has been portrayed as innocent and childlike ten year old in all his animated appearances so far. I wonder how he behaves now.


Cromer said:


> Just managed to get my hands on the episode. Dat fight...on the other hand, the voice actors in this episode almost uniformly phoned their performances in.


You said it bro. At first I started to doubt my sound system.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2012)

Cromer said:


> Just managed to get my hands on the episode. Dat fight...on the other hand, the voice actors in this episode almost uniformly phoned their performances in.



I disagree. I thought Crispin Freeman did a great job between the younger and older Roy (Honestly was surprised at how enraged Roy sounded at the start), Alan Tudyk delivered with GA, and Mark Rolston delivered as a Lex who is always in control of a situation. I get the animation quibbles, but the VA work was great in this episode.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 1, 2012)

It's just that Wally, Paula, Jade kinda sounded... soulless given the situation.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 1, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> It's just that Wally, Paula, Jade kinda sounded... soulless given the situation.



Wally... doesn't speak. Disagree on Paula; she sounds like someone who in control mostly because she's gotten the worst out of her system. Jade... her delivery is awkward. Not going to deny that one. But compared to everyone in the Speedy plot (and really most of the side scenes), I think was great.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Crispin Freeman did a great job for this episode. The girls...they were weird to say the least. Can't say if it was the voice acting or the animation, but something felt off.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2012)

Cheshire sucking so bad was a shock, normally her VA is great.

Still, really good episode.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2012)

That said the team has lost three members in five years, plus Roy being kidnapped and mutilated and replaced with a clone.

If a fairground had that many accidents in five yars they'd be closed down.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 1, 2012)

lol.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2012)

I just laughed at the freeze villain (forget his name) robbing a bank in front of wondergirl,zatanna,batgirl and canary


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2012)

Liefeld is so butthurt .

Also Captain Cold is the name you are looking for.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 1, 2012)

Ah yes captain cold 'I'm doomed aren't I'


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 1, 2012)

So many villains out there and a Flash villain had to be the victim. But he fit in perfectly that's for sure.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 1, 2012)

Liefeld is right.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 1, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Liefeld is right.



Never thought I'd say it but...yeah, totally.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 1, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That said the team has lost three members in five years, plus Roy being kidnapped and mutilated and replaced with a clone.
> 
> If a fairground had that many accidents in five yars they'd be closed down.



What makes you think Jason was part of the team .


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Liefeld is right.



comes in here and reads this... excuse me


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 1, 2012)

This episode should have been titled the fall of roy harper


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 1, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> This episode should have been titled the fall of roy harper


Tbh Arsenal Roy hasn't officially gone evil or anything (yet).


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2012)

Fall of Roy Harper is a really dumb name of the episode.



Danger Doom said:


> What makes you think Jason was part of the team .



Common sense


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 1, 2012)

Yay, finally new episodes. I just wish I could watch them when they come out, but they don't come on any station I have. 

I enjoyed the episode.

I was kind of amused by the beginning scene, just having both Roys there talking just seems so awkward to me, and I liked that. 

Kind of felt bad for Wally and Dick, people mourning over Artemis when she's not really dead. Seems like there's going to be tension within Light from this, interested to see where that goes.

Haha, poor Captain Cold, can't say I was surprised by what followed, although the scene kind of seemed random, I still enjoyed it though.

Mercy is crazy, Lex seemed a little concern for her when she got hit, someone has a soft spot for his bodyguard 

I enjoyed the fighting between Mercy and Roy, wasn't really surprised with the end result though, I figured the rope was bombed or whatever. 

Lex manages to talk through to Roy and gives him a fancy new arm, yup, all he ever wanted was to fap again, sure he still had his left hand but it's not the same...it's never the same.

I enjoyed the comedic parts of the episode, especially with Superboy, casually saying he's turning 6...nice recover though


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to be pissed if Aqualad gets mindfucked by Megaan  He really get's the shortend of the stick sometimes. 

And how does he have a jobber aura?


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> Yay, finally new episodes. I just wish I could watch them when they come out, but they don't come on any station I have.
> 
> I enjoyed the episode.
> 
> ...



I know I shouldn't say this but you creep the fuck outta me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2012)

AL knew the risks when he took the job, and I think it is an improvement on his situation in season one where he seemed to often be on the backseat, forced to play straight man and get his ass beat.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2012)

he is still straight man, just not getting his ass beat.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

who the fuck is AL?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Aqualad, I think.


----------



## Serp (Oct 1, 2012)

Your in a young justice thread and can't take the time to figure who AL, may refer to, even in the context of the posts... 

Aqualad.

BB I could understand, Beast Boy, Blue Bettle or BumbleBee

Personally I'm fanboying over the statue of Jason in the cave, I wonder how old he was in this before he died, because his statue looks older than Dick.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

I guessed it was him, I was just making sure though.


----------



## Serp (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok, it was more the "Who the fuck" which made you sound completely lost, which I thought was silly.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> AL knew the risks when he took the job, and I think it is an improvement on his situation in season one where he seemed to often be on the backseat, forced to play straight man and get his ass beat.



I know that and he's a badass for taking on the job knowing the risk. But in the first season he lost his girl to his best friend and got left in the desert by Megaan (she could have just mentaly carried him to the ship, but left him with the others to the goons while she went after conner who while in a fucked-up mindstate, was perfectly fine to be left for like an hour at least. This was also never addressed by Batman or the others). After which he wasn't seen alot in the show, aside from the episode where put the team in their place. It was the one where Captain Marvel joined them. "This is not up for discussion" 



Narutossss said:


> I know I shouldn't say this but you creep the fuck outta me.



You got a problem with Zetsu


----------



## Wosu (Oct 1, 2012)

How in the hell did I not see this thread? YJ and Generator Rex are one of the shows that made me get over the fact that Symbionic Titan got canceled. 
Boss status. Still waiting on what the "secret" is.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2012)

The day YJ makes up for Symbiotic Titan being canceled is the day I go to hell in a gasoline dipped thong.


----------



## Wosu (Oct 1, 2012)

I still miss the show, but YJ, Generator Rex and Reboot Thundercats, were good.
Green Lantern ain't bad either.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Ok, it was more the "Who the fuck" which made you sound completely lost, which I thought was silly.



sorry, I was doing alot of swearing in a previous post in another section, kinda keeped that mindset when I posted that.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> You got a problem with *Zetsu*


zetsu is the problem... it's creepy.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> How in the hell did I not see this thread? YJ and Generator Rex are one of the shows that made me get over the fact that Symbionic Titan got canceled.
> Boss status. Still waiting on what the "secret" is.





Wuzzman said:


> The day YJ makes up for Symbiotic Titan being canceled is the day I go to hell in a gasoline dipped thong.





NewWorldSurvivor said:


> I still miss the show, but YJ, Generator Rex and Reboot Thundercats, were good.
> Green Lantern ain't bad either.


just saw this post, biotic titans was the shit, it was soo good... soo good, still remember the rage quit I had when I found out how stupid the reason for it getting cancelled was.... 

I got over it but it still hurts...


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

Why was it and the thundercats canceled? I never really liked titan, but didn't hate it ether. Still remember watching an episode where some chick did a booty dance:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U008nGT0eww[/YOUTUBE]

Couldn't believe that shit was on CN 

At least both are going to air on toonami starting next saturday


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Why was it and the thundercats canceled? I never really liked titan, but didn't hate it ether. Still remember watching an episode where some chick did a booty dance:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U008nGT0eww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



The thundercats got canceled because it was turd exploding. 

But god damn I remember feeling VERY uncomfortable during that scene because I was trying not to think about how much of a perv i would be if _that_ gave me a stiffy....


----------



## Wosu (Oct 1, 2012)

They just reshowing old Symbionic Titans episodes on Toonami? That's horrible.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 1, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Why was it and the thundercats canceled? I never really liked titan, but didn't hate it ether. Still remember watching an episode where some chick did a booty dance:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U008nGT0eww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


not enough booty shaking


----------



## Lipid Sama (Oct 1, 2012)

I felt bad for captain cold in the latest episode. ...or did I  Lucky dog.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 1, 2012)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Personally I'm fanboying over the statue of Jason in the cave, I wonder how old he was in this before he died, because his statue looks older than Dick.


Jason was probably 17/18. Dick is now 19, still making him slightly older. Tim looks pretty tall... maybe he is at least 15/16?


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 1, 2012)

Late, as I had some other things to do, but I liked the episode a lot. I thought it wasn't going to be very good because it was the first episode of the post-hiatus, but very good. _Roboarm_—that is what he should call himself. 

Or maybe Roboarrow, or even Lefty. 



Serperion Targaryen said:


> Your in a young justice thread and can't take the time to figure who AL, may refer to, even in the context of the posts...
> 
> Aqualad.
> 
> ...



I'm very pleased they decided to keep Jason in the story, and actually show him. I hope he makes an appearance as you know who—it would make my day. Why? 'cause when people ask me my fav Robins, I say; Dick, Jason, Tim. Of the boys, of course. Batfamily wise it goes; Dick, Babs, Cass, Jason, Tim.

I think he looks about 16-18 in the cave image.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 1, 2012)

NewWorldSurvivor said:


> They just reshowing old Symbionic Titans episodes on Toonami? That's horrible.



Yeah no. Both thundercats and Symbionic Titans will pick up where they left off with new episodes. Toonami's back bitches


----------



## Terra Branford (Oct 2, 2012)

Are you talking about the new Thundercats, or the old? Because the last I heard, the new Thundercats got cancelled, so I don't think having Toonami will change that.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Why? 'cause when people ask me my fav Robins, I say; Dick, Jason, Tim. Of the boys, of course. Batfamily wise it goes; Dick, Babs, Cass, Jason, Tim.


For me, batfam wise Tim comes first. The rest of them follows in no particular order.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 2, 2012)

Terra Branford said:


> Are you talking about the new Thundercats, or the old? Because the last I heard, the new Thundercats got cancelled, so I don't think having Toonami will change that.



The new one of course. Toonami can apparently cause that's what the promo said


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 2, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see where the next episode goes, wonder if Black Manta and that will find out Aqualad is against them. 



Narutossss said:


> I know I shouldn't say this but you creep the fuck outta me.



All according to plan


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 2, 2012)

Why won't Mercy (Marcy?) get a sleeveless cloth?

Can't wait for more Black Manta of YJ. I love how they are military, NOD style.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 2, 2012)

Black Manta in JL was more cold blooded imo. However I liked this Manta more because his artwork and no fucks given is just boss.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Can't wait for more Black Manta of YJ. I love how they are military, NOD style.
> 
> //HbS


They are NOD style alright. 

Manta for Kane? Nah Manta lacks the charisma.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 3, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why won't Mercy (Marcy?) get a sleeveless cloth?
> 
> Can't wait for more Black Manta of YJ. I love how they are military, NOD style.
> 
> //HbS



Doesn't look professional


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 3, 2012)

After watching "funeral episodes" for both Sons of Anarchy and Alphas I realized what the last episode was missing emotion. "Yeah dud that sucks" doesn't cut it.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 3, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Jason was probably 17/18. Dick is now 19, still making him slightly older. Tim looks pretty tall... maybe he is at least 15/16?



Greg said that Tim is 14

My guess is that Jason is anywhere between 16-18


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Bet you guys didnt realize that Jason got the shit beat out of him and killed by a hipster Joker .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2012)

My mind has forcibly blocked the mental trauma that was YJ Joker and Riddler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> My mind has forcibly blocked the mental trauma that was YJ Joker and Riddler.



When Jason comes around you got to relive that flashback .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2012)

Not necessarily . All we need is the crowbar.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Not necessarily . All we need is the crowbar.



This Joker uses pocket knives .


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 3, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Greg said that Tim is 14
> 
> My guess is that Jason is anywhere between 16-18


Gawd then he looks tall for his age. 


Platinum said:


> Not necessarily . All we need is the crowbar.


All hail the crowbar!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2012)

Well isn't Jason usually portrayed as being pretty tall?


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 3, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Black Manta in JL was more cold blooded imo. However I liked this Manta more because his artwork and no fucks given is just boss.



Wasn't he called Devil Ray then? I remember him killing someone on screen before getting killed by a Deadman possessed Batman. Oh, and he almost killed Wondy, right?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 3, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Wasn't he called Devil Ray then? I remember him killing someone on screen before getting killed by a Deadman possessed Batman. Oh, and he almost killed Wondy, right?



Yeah he was called Devil Ray because for some reason Black Manta sound too derogatory . He killed someone and then attempted to kill Batman but Deadman stepped in to save him. He basically killed Wondy if plot didnt save her.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well isn't Jason usually portrayed as being pretty tall?


I was talking about Tim. He looks pretty tall for a 14 year old.


Level7N00b said:


> Wasn't he called Devil Ray then? I remember him killing someone on screen before getting killed by a Deadman possessed Batman. Oh, and he almost killed Wondy, right?


I think he was called Death Ray back then. He shot someone (maybe a gorilla from gorilla city) on screen before being shot by Deadman possessing Bats. But dunno if it was murder. Naturally those were colourful shots and there was no trace of blood if I remember correctly.

From what I remember he once poisoned Wondy in the Arctic or some other frozen region. But she wasn't exactly down, only seemed a bit dizzy. She somehow totally recovered after some guy removed the poisoned sting from her. Later they fought underwater. I think at one point Wondy actually wrapped her legs around his neck.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 4, 2012)

It was Devil Ray.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oops, silly me. Thanks for clearing that out.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Yeah he was called Devil Ray because for some reason Black Manta sound too derogatory . He killed someone and then attempted to kill Batman but Deadman stepped in to save him. He basically killed Wondy if plot didnt save her.



It was because of some kind of rights issue, as usual. This might have been around the time they were pitching that Aquaman pilot.

Anyway, I much prefer YJ Black Manta- much more creepy and evil.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 4, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Well isn't Jason usually portrayed as being pretty tall?



Jason is shorter and cockier than Dick.



masamune1 said:


> It was because of some kind of rights issue, as usual. This might have been around the time they were pitching that Aquaman pilot.
> 
> Anyway, I much prefer YJ Black Manta- much more creepy and evil.



He also has the cultured evil thing going on. Remember when Kaldur walked in on him elegantly eating dinner, sitting around African statues and artifacts?


----------



## MB99 (Oct 4, 2012)

Clips and images for the next episode:

Epicloud HERE


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

I believe Bart should know Mantalad is undercover and Arty is still alive. He is from the future after all.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 5, 2012)

Bart might also know if Kal is acting as a double agent by any chance...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2012)

Artemis, Aqualad and Jaime?

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet

Also think Mal is gonna dump Karen.



Danger Doom said:


> I believe Bart should know Mantalad is undercover and Arty is still alive. He is from the future after all.



Doesn't mean he knows everything. Given there was a struggle just to survive there may not have been time and given we saw no other adults maybe everyone who knew died when he was a kid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Artemis, Aqualad and Jaime?
> 
> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> ...



Remember he was nonchalant at the memorial as well.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2012)

That could just be the result of being a douche.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 5, 2012)

So I guess we're going to see our first real taste of PIS on this show. I'm pretty sure Bart is not going vibrate out of that net.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Im pretty sure Bart knows.

Also puts a spin on why he is hanging out with Blue Beetle- because Bart knows about the Reach and how Blue Beetle connects with them. He probably knows Artemis is alive and Kaldur is not evil.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2012)

In the comics the future evil Titans murdered Jaime so maybe Bart is here to kill him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

A little fan service here for the ladies of the thread.

Chibi YJ.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Roy is kinda boss.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 5, 2012)

^Never thought I'll see Kon bouncing like that. 


masamune1 said:


> Im pretty sure Bart knows.
> 
> Also puts a spin on why he is hanging out with Blue Beetle- because Bart knows about the Reach and how Blue Beetle connects with them. He probably knows Artemis is alive and Kaldur is not evil.


Yeah Bart is probably trying to figure out whether he should dispose off Jaime on first chance or if he is actually trustworthy. 

Maybe killing the Blue Beetle was Bart's initial plan but now he is having second thoughts after actually meeting him in person and finding out how clueless Jaime is about the Reach and the scarab's origin.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 5, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That could just be the result of being a douche.



To be fair, it's implied that in his future A SHITLOAD of people are dead. He's probably numb to death right now, I can get why he wouldn't be phased by seeing a memorial for only four people, especially since he didn't personally know any of them. And he did try to comfort Jaime as much as he could, because he can't just flat out say, "technically, all the Flashes were dead in my time as well" after all.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> ^Never thought I'll see Kon bouncing like that.
> 
> Yeah Bart is probably trying to figure out whether he should dispose off Jaime on first chance or if he is actually trustworthy.
> 
> Maybe killing the Blue Beetle was Bart's initial plan but now he is having second thoughts after actually meeting him in person and finding out how clueless Jaime is about the Reach and the scarab's origin.



I like to think he's more clued up than that. He knows that the Reach might try and take control of Jaime any time (as well as the Blue Beetle suit), so he's waiting for the right moment. Its obvious that for whatever reason, he doesn't want to _tell_ anyone what the future is like, maybe because, if he tells people, then they might take a different path from the ones he knows, and as long as he knows what path they will take he can predict when they will need him. So, in other words, he might have a clue _when_ the Reach will try and take Jaime over.

Or he's waiting for one, at least.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd7LV6h-0m8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzAF_3BUyZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 5, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I like to think he's more clued up than that. He knows that the Reach might try and take control of Jaime any time (as well as the Blue Beetle suit), so he's waiting for the right moment. Its obvious that for whatever reason, he doesn't want to _tell_ anyone what the future is like, maybe because, if he tells people, then they might take a different path from the ones he knows, and as long as he knows what path they will take he can predict when they will need him. So, in other words, he might have a clue _when_ the Reach will try and take Jaime over.
> 
> Or he's waiting for one, at least.


Yeah he should at least have some general idea about when the Reach will go after Jaime or start operating openly or when the the league and the team find out about them.

Maybe the Reach even managed to take control of Jaime in Bart's original future and Bart wants to prevent. And as far as Bart is concerned the easiest way to do that might be murdering Jaime before all that happens.

It makes sense if Bart hasn't told anyone about the future to preserve the timeline as he knows it. Ofc he gave Jaime some minor hints about the future being not a very comfortable place to live in. Maybe he wanted to see Jaime's reactions on that?


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Why was it and the thundercats canceled? I never really liked titan, but didn't hate it ether. Still remember watching an episode where some chick did a booty dance:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U008nGT0eww[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



How did they get away with this :rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> How did they get away with this :rofl



It aint the UK mate we dont pansy out over here in the west .


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2012)

But you are Canadian mate  Trying to hog American glory i see


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 5, 2012)

Vault said:


> But you are Canadian mate  Trying to hog American glory i see



A Canadian helped create the show though more like our glory got stolen .


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 5, 2012)

so having just watched "Satisfaction" i now believe Greg is Trying to make YJ luthor into Xanatos.

i am ok with this.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 6, 2012)

Just watched Darkest....not too bad but went by REALLY quick

Impulse is god


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 6, 2012)

Hope this gets a season three, way to many characters in it and still more to come, need another season for sure... but JY is on CN....


----------



## The Big G (Oct 6, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> Hope this gets a season three, way to many characters in it and still more to come, need another season for sure... but JY is on CN....



Part of me is worried that they haven't announced Season III getting green lit...but I still feel confident that it will happen


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Link! Link! Link!


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 6, 2012)

Oddly, I was.most.interested.that Mal.was.finally doing something other than mission control. Glad he isn't devoting his life to the game. I was completely under the impression that a lot of the new characters that we saw in season 2 were just going to be there as backround characters. Guess that's what I get for forgetting who's writing this stuff.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Oddly, I was.most.interested.that Mal.was.finally doing something other than mission control. Glad he isn't devoting his life to the game. I was completely under the impression that a lot of the new characters that we saw in season 2 were just going to be there as backround characters. Guess that's what I get for forgetting who's writing this stuff.



Could be a nice lead in to him becoming Hornblower/Herald/Vox


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

< Episode at 1:30:00


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 6, 2012)

So scarab can take control of Jaime if it wants to after all. And now they're handing him over to the Reach. Kal probably has no idea he might be about to doom both the good guys and the Light by delivering the Reach's weapon to them thinking of him as just another test subject. 

Other than that Impulse was godly. 

And in the end the Wall man finally appears and tries to knock some sense into Dick. 


The Big G said:


> Part of me is worried that they haven't announced Season III getting green lit...but I still feel confident that it will happen


Oh they'll definitely get it.  


Emperor Joker said:


> Could be a nice lead in to him becoming Hornblower/Herald/Vox


I vote for Herald.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't think Dick needs sense beating into him.

Frankly the goodguys are taking a real pounding and the whole Earth is at risk. If a few heroes have to die in the process that's a sacrifice they'd be willing to make. So far The Light has taken no losses, only been stalled. Kaldur's mission really need to suceed.

Wally is understandably irrational, but irrational none the less.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

Also Jason blew up twice


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

I wonder if Wally is actually right....but Dick and Kaldur considered that, so Kaldur is actually a _quadruple_ agent. 

And then Black Manta will eventually turn round and say "We knew it all along."

Do wonder still how much Impulse really knows whats going on and if he's using obfuscating ignorance to get close to the Reach- and he stuck by Blue Beetle because he knew the Light would try and abduct him.


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2012)

I can't  wait for Sportsmaster to get trolled by Black Manta


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

I really hope the Light didn't know all along because that would be really shit writing. The Light being effective villains I understand but except for this infiltraition they've been kicking the goodguys asses from here to Mars. Their best victories have been stalemates and even when they do win it's often regarded as insignificant in the greater scheme of things.

I hope Kaldur is able to land a really devestating blow on The Light. For sure he will end Black Manta but I hope another major member of The Light gets taken down too to show the good guys are actually compitent.

If they killed Lex or Ra's now that'd be awesome.

And Wally needs to shut his ho mouth.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2012)

No Wally shouldn't shut his mouth as he raised a valid point. Most individuals go through counselling after the death of a loved one and finding out certain family secrets, instead Kaldur is placed in a position where he has to act as double agent. 

There's a strong possibility that Black Manta manipulated him, there's also the possibility that they knew from the get go and manipulated him, similar to Red Arrow.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I really hope the Light didn't know all along *because that would be really shit writing.* The Light being effective villains I understand but except for this infiltraition they've been kicking the goodguys asses from here to Mars. Their best victories have been stalemates and even when they do win it's often regarded as insignificant in the greater scheme of things.
> 
> I hope Kaldur is able to land a really devestating blow on The Light. For sure he will end Black Manta but I hope another major member of The Light gets taken down too to show the good guys are actually compitent.
> 
> ...



Common sense equates to really shitty writing?

Seriously, if they don't at least consider the possibility that he is pulling the wool over their eyes and prepare accordingly, they should hand in their evil genius diplomas. 

Better if they know, but the team manage to score a victory anyway, either by pulling an Indy Gambit, or because they knew that the Light knew that the team knew that the Light knew that they knew Kaldur was a mole who let them know that Nightwing knew that the Light knew that....you get the picture.

*EDIT-* They can kill Ra's, but only because he can come back from the dead.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2012)

omg the ep was tooo good


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 6, 2012)

I Still think Megan is gonna mindrape Kaldur in the end.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Actually, I think she might be doing that in the next episode.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2012)

Um, yes, I already explained.

This is not a RPG where Lex roles against his wisdom score. There is no objective amount of common sense. There's just what makes a good story.

The Light constantly winning time after time after time is bad writing. It was tolerable in season one but to have it continue with the good guys being a bunch of mooks? Fuck that.

Having this whole plotline end in just a big old "DENIED!" so it was pointless makes the whole plotline pointless. Bad. Writing.

As far as the YJ world goes, what Kaldur has done is convincing evidence. What else do you expect him to do in a PG-13 show? Rape Beast Boy on Jason's corpse? Yeah The Light would only let Kaldur in to the inner circle after years of evidence but this is a 20 episode series with 20 minute episodes and a couple of dozen characters. Would you like to see Kaldur do his evil paperwork and fart for twenty minutes?

If we're talking about common sense Superman would have killed Luthor years ago, or at least dropped him off on an remote alien planet. Suspending your disbelief that The Light are mortal and can err is less belivable than the idea none of the heroes kill or would allow a bunch of children to act as vigilantes or Batman wouldn't get shot and killed in a year tops or that Artemis would go into combat exposing her stomach like that.

A show where you know the villains always lose is dull because there is no jeopardy is dull. But so is a show where you know the goodguys will never make significant progress against the badguys and the status quo will remain. The tension here isn't "Do The Light know Kaldur is a mole and are just having a laugh", it's "What lengths will Kaldur go to succeed in his mission?"

In series one it wasn't so bad. The Team was establishing themselves, the show was setting up the series, and while they didn't defeat the Light in the last episode they did show they could step up if the League was taken down. Even then thought it got a little frustraiting when at the end of every episode some dude would turn up and say either

"Eh, no big deal"

Or

"Just as planned"

I mean what was the point of the episode if they made no progress? In series one there was character developement. Here the counter-mole plan *is their developement?* What lengths will they go to?

I mean, please tell me a situation where The Light knows and doesn't make the whole plotline pointless or doesn't require The Light being morons. I'd like to hear it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 6, 2012)

Basically what I've been saying since last year.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

There is always progress. But its tit-for-tat. The Light are smart villains, smarter frankly than any of them individually are normaly written. They get away with what they do simply because they are cautious and they prefer building up lots of small victories over risking everything on a single evil scheme. That isn't bad writing. Especially since the Light have yet to reveal exactly what they are after. It might break the limits of _your_ willing suspension of disbelief, but for me at least what they have done is actually a hell of a lot more believable and sensible than what each villain, individually, gets up to on an average diabolical plan.

Its too early for them to lose yet (in the hope that this show will be around for several seasons). The Reach are being set up as the main villains of this season, so that leaves the door open for the League to defeat them while the Light score a victory. The whole series is ultimately about the Light playing the League and the team like a fiddle, but the team and the Leauge gradually playing them back. Also, even if they do manage to outplay Kaldur and Nightwing and know about that ploy, that doesn't mean that either the team or the League don't have other ways to counter them. The show has barely begun.

Oh, and at least three members of the Light really aren't mortal.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 6, 2012)

You can call "not" bad writing by going "everyone is pulling a xanatos gambit" but you can't blame people for not taking the show seriously if the board is reset with one pawn out of place each episode. "I'm smart" doesn't mean "I am always conscious of everything, everyone does, for all possible reasons they have for doing it." Again if the Light is that smart the league should be dead. But they aren't. So what is the Light plan? Are you telling me I'm suppose to take a bunch of hispters seriously?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> You can call "not" bad writing by going "everyone is pulling a xanatos gambit" but you can't blame people for not taking the show seriously if the board is reset with one pawn out of place each episode. "I'm smart" doesn't mean "I am always conscious of everything, everyone does, for all possible reasons they have for doing it." Again if the Light is that smart the league should be dead. But they aren't. So what is the Light plan? Are you telling me I'm suppose to take a bunch of hispters seriously?



I would imagine that the League aren't dead, firstly because killing them is difficult, but secondly because the Light are using them. Possibly, they've realised the folly of trying to murder the same people who save the planet from aliens, gods and catatrophes every other Wednesday. Killing the League is less efficient than manipulating them into doing your bidding and just making sure they don't interfere with your plans too much, especially if the League figures into those plans in the future (say, if the Reach turn out to be too dangerous, set the heroes on them).

And they aren't "conscious of everything, everyone does, for all possible reasons they have for doing it". They are just covering their bases, keeping their plans secret, and making sure the heroes are too preoccupied dealing with one thing to stop them from getting what they are actually after. Most of their plans are actually pretty simple- its just that we the audience are shown the various stages and the heroes aren't. The rest is just the advantages of being as wealthy, powerful and connected as the Light are, individually and as a group.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm going to roll the dice and consider that this is not that complicated. The Light for all intent and purposes is the new Cobra Commander of harmlessness. Fact is the Light has to constantly through the League a bone or get caught. Period. The only reason the Light isn't in jail is because their bigger dogs out there. So really nothing the Light does really matter.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 6, 2012)

So who is the partner?


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 6, 2012)

Personally, if the Light isn't fooled by Kaldur's act, I won't be happy. Of course if their partner is Darkseid and he is.aware, I could certainly care less. Its Darkseid after all.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2012)

When's deathstroke showing up?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 6, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also Jason blew up twice





Touche!


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 6, 2012)

I liked the episode.
Impulse is funny.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 6, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> So who is the partner?



The Reach.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a feeling that next episode will be a victory for the team. I don't know about the whole "does the light know Aqualad is a mole?" debate but we do know that this next rescue mission is going to end with he team turning the reach's own experiments against them with the team getting four new heroes. That's got a be a victory in some way. Also the episode is titled "Before the Dawn" so I think things may start to look up. 

On the other hand there is the possibility of M'gann frying Artemis or Kaldur's brains so it may not end in a total victory.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2012)

Tuppence vs. Wonder Girl

DO IT Greg.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 6, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> The Reach.



man being a comic book reader takes away all the suspension some times


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 6, 2012)

I find it hilarious how you guys are arguing about the whole "Good vs Evil" thing. If the Light was so smart they should have just kill the Heroes. Let's drop some "Common Sense". The reason why the Light didn't end them is because if they do just kill the Heroes. Then where's the fun? It's like playing chess with yourself, or basketball with yourself. Sure it's fun for a while. But sooner or later it becomes BORING.

And whatever they are doing, say rule the world. If everything goes according to plan. That's freaking boring! It's the JOURNEY that's the most thrilling part. Not the end result.  The FOREPLAY before the two minute to reach orgasm.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 6, 2012)

With Kaldur meeting the Light at the end of the episode, does the team now officially know everyone who is in charge of the Light? This is the first time they're seeing all of the leaders of the Light correct?


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes, this is the first time we see all of the Lights faces.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 7, 2012)

FeiHong said:


> Yes, this is the first time we see all of the Lights faces.



You mean the first time the Team has seen them. We saw all members clearly several times way back in Season 1.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2012)

Is Blue Beetle normally vulnerable to magic or is that something the show just decided on their own?


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 7, 2012)

MB99 said:


> I have a feeling that next episode will be a victory for the team. I don't know about the whole "does the light know Aqualad is a mole?" debate but we do know that this next rescue mission is going to end with he team turning the reach's own experiments against them with the team getting four new heroes. That's got a be a victory in some way. Also the episode is titled "Before the Dawn" so I think things may start to look up.
> 
> On the other hand there is the possibility of M'gann frying Artemis or Kaldur's brains so it may not end in a total victory.


In the last interview both producers said that things are going to keep getting worse and worse. The next episode might be a temporary victory for the team but things are is a chance still gonna get a lot worse. Again M'gann might just go ahead and fry Kal's brain to make it a hollow victory. 

And yeah the whole Light is always fine and winning is getting boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Of course the Wall Man is pissed. He has a relative and a love one in harms way. He also is not in control of the situation either. Any way this will just force the Wall Man to step up. I picture very soon he will go solo to get to the bottom of this. The Scarlett Speedster is coming soon bitches!


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2012)

MB99 said:


> On the other hand there is the possibility of M'gann frying Artemis or Kaldur's brains so it may not end in a total victory.



Which brings the question, why the fuck doesn't she or superboy know about this? Since those two along with wally, dick, artamis, and kaldur make up the first members of the group (Rocket and Zantana really just came out of no where). At the very least have M'gann know. Her massive mindfuckery powers would obviously fuck them over easily.


Really gonna be pissed if she mindrapes the shit out of kaldur and he's fucked for the rest of the season due to massive PIS (refering to Dick and the rest not telling the strongest mind reader on their team about this undercover mission while taking no steps to prevent any of them from being mindraped by said member).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 7, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Is Blue Beetle normally vulnerable to magic or is that something the show just decided on their own?



Yes, the scarab does understands magic which is why it cant shield itself against it. It was one of its major weakness.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 7, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Which brings the question, why the fuck doesn't she or superboy know about this? Since those two along with wally, dick, artamis, and kaldur make up the first members of the group (Rocket and Zantana really just came out of no where). At the very least have M'gann know. Her massive mindfuckery powers would obviously fuck them over easily.
> 
> 
> Really gonna be pissed if she mindrapes the shit out of kaldur and he's fucked for the rest of the season due to massive PIS (refering to Dick and the rest not telling the strongest mind reader on their team about this undercover mission while taking no steps to prevent any of them from being mindraped by said member).


It makes no sense why Dick hasn't told M'gann. Dick at least should've let her know after Lagann's capture. But yeah Dick probably doesn't know about M'gann's happy mindrape spree so maybe he hasn't considered the possibilities of Kal becoming a vegetable real soon.

But at this point it seems inevitable that M'gann will mindrape Kal at some point. After that she'll understand her power abuse can have grave consequences.

But meh then the story would seem too predictable and boring. Hopefully Greg won't make things so obvious.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2012)

It may just be my character bias talking, but Kal really got the short end of the stick last season. One of the only good things I recall from him was putting the team in their place in that episode with Captin Marvel. Aqualad lost his girl to his best friend, got ditched in the desert (by M'gaan who could haved helped him fast by puting him on the ship, but let her emotions run wild and went after conner who more or less would have easily survived
longer), he's not in most of the other episodes for that season, then in the next one the girl he loves dies and he finds out his dads a villian.

I really want to see an episode devoted to showing us what happened on that mission though.........

And yeah, Impulse is fucking awesome


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 7, 2012)

Foxve said:


> Which brings the question, why the fuck doesn't she or superboy know about this? Since those two along with wally, dick, artamis, and kaldur make up the first members of the group (Rocket and Zantana really just came out of no where). At the very least have M'gann know. Her massive mindfuckery powers would obviously fuck them over easily.
> 
> 
> Really gonna be pissed if she mindrapes the shit out of kaldur and he's fucked for the rest of the season due to massive PIS (refering to Dick and the rest not telling the strongest mind reader on their team about this undercover mission while taking no steps to prevent any of them from being mindraped by said member).



Dick, Wally, and Kaldur are the closest out of everyone on the main team and they have a trust they probably feel is stronger than what they have with the rest. Its probably need to know, the less people who are aware the better. And maybe Kaldur's helmet blocks telepathy, like Black Manta's?

And if this does worl out for the team, no one is going to trust Nightwing, Wally, and Kaldur again.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a feeling Dick wouldn't let Wally know about their plans either if he didn't need to get Artemis bluff killed before everyone and send her in as another mole.


----------



## MC ULTRA (Oct 7, 2012)

Icicle jr slowly working his game on Tuppence. By the end of the season she will be all over him haha.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 7, 2012)

Please, she'll be all over the Aqua-Manta dick by the next episode.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 7, 2012)

Mantalad will never do that. He is still too emo about Tula.


----------



## Legend (Oct 7, 2012)

The original 4 were were Roy, Wally, Kal and Dick


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 7, 2012)

Which is why he will shun her with cold indifference, Kaiba-style.


----------



## Wan (Oct 7, 2012)

You know, it was kind of weird for Tula's death, Kal discovering that Black Manta is his father, and Kal's staged faceheel turn to all happen off screen between seasons.  When Aqualad showed up as "evil" it was more confusing than dramatic to me.  At least some of that should have happened during this season.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 7, 2012)

I liked evil Kaldur. All the changes felt more sticky, like shit getting real and it matters what happens to people. Now that everything is merely Dick's or the Light's xanatos gambit the show lost all the balls it earned in the first 4 episodes.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyway think that Miss Martian current habit of doing that to villains stem from episode 3 of season 1?

I am watching Young Justice from beginning to end and I noticed this line stick out.

Kaldur: Read his mind, find a weakness.

M'ggan: I thought I wasn't supposed to do that.

Robin: Its okay with the bad guys!


And in the end of the episode she knew you could not kill, so her mentality is like "So as long as I only do these acts against villains, and as long as I don't kill them , I am okay to do what ever I want."


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 7, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> And in the end of the episode she knew you could not kill, so her mentality is like "So as long as I only do these acts against villains, and as long as I don't kill them , I am okay to do what ever I want."


If M'gann translated "you can't kill them" as "but you can lobotomize them, no prob", then I really like her way of thinking.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wuzzman said:


> I liked evil Kaldur. All the changes felt more sticky, like shit getting real and it matters what happens to people. Now that everything is merely Dick's or the Light's xanatos gambit the show lost all the balls it earned in the first 4 episodes.



Except Tula is really dead and Aquaman still lied about who Aqualad's father was, that shit stayed real, so I'm not sure why you would think that hasn't affected Aqualad in some way. Maybe not enough to turn evil, but the dude's clearly been hurt.


----------



## Wan (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder if Aquaman knows about the plot.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Oman said:


> I wonder if Aquaman knows about the plot.



Dick seems to have made it pretty clear that only he, Kaldur, Wally, and Artemis know about the plot.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 8, 2012)

I love Tumblr


----------



## The Big G (Oct 9, 2012)

And I was hoping for a cameo at the end of Season II....

Please CN give us a third season!


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2012)

Ah, thought so.  Here's hoping for Jason Todd/Red Hood in Season 3.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

After they defeat the light/and the reach I think we'll see ra's show up with some master plan or we get a cut to Gotham city as we see a figure with a red helmet watching the bat family 

And once again where is deathstroke


----------



## Wan (Oct 9, 2012)

Ra's is part of the Light though.  It would sort of be lowering the stakes for him to become the mastermind by himself.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

The thing about the light to me is that each of them could go off on their own if they wanted to, being allies isn't as necessary for them as it would for the JL or the team


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2012)

Ra's or Lex having contingency plans wouldn't be all that surprising but I don't think they would go that route.


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

I wonder if we will get Ravager or Jericho later, I really wanna call this team the Titans


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 9, 2012)

^There is a good chance of them showing up in the next season since Deathstroke is appearing in this season.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 9, 2012)

with a stupid pony tail. I hope someone pulls it and kicks his fucking ass before he runs away like a bitch.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 9, 2012)

Unless he kicks everyone's ass first. Bad guys are on one hell of a streak this season.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 9, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> with a stupid pony tail. I hope someone pulls it and kicks his fucking ass before he runs away like a bitch.



It'd be funny to have Nightwing call out Deathstroke on how dumb it is to have a ponytail in a fight. 

Since, well:


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 9, 2012)

Finally got to see the episode from two weeks ago. Arsenal/FullMetalArrow, that's awesome


----------



## The Big G (Oct 9, 2012)

Oman said:


> Ah, thought so.  Here's hoping for Jason Todd/Red Hood in Season 3.



Jason and the Outlaws should be what Season 3 is all about


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 9, 2012)

Has a third season even been confirmed yet?


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 9, 2012)

^Not yet. But they should, they _really should_ confirm it soon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Jason and the Outlaws should be what Season 3 is all about



Aha, like what big threat they possible can take down? Dont worry I will wait .


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

Darkseid


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> Darkseid



You mean jobberseid when the writers feel like throwing someone a bone .


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

Or a white martian invasion


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> Or a white martian invasion


Nah Greg is really proud of his version of Mars and wants to make the White Martians look like nice yet oppressed guys. Except for M'gann ofc. Anyway Greg's White Martians probably won't invade.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> Or a white martian invasion



You mean the fodder ones .


----------



## Legend (Oct 9, 2012)

i wanted the hyperclan


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 9, 2012)

They'll most likely get to Darkseid eventually, there's been a good deal of set-up for him here and there.

I imagine they won't do a White Martian invasion, at least not next season since two "invasion seasons" in a row would be a bit much.

Since they've brought in the concept of time-travel with Bart Allen, we could see a few Legionaries and/or Reverse Flash next season or later.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 9, 2012)

Finished watching "Darkest". I enjoyed it. I like how they are creating doubt about Kaldur'ahm being with or against them, not really sure what to think anymore, although I'm still sided with him working against the Light. 

Pretty intense events for the main plot of the episode, interested to see where it all leads. 

Wasn't really interested in Mal's and Karen's thing.

Wonder what's up with Sphere, seemed odd it didn't do anything to Kaldur'ahm, and I get the feeling it falling to the bottom of the sea is going to lead to something. I thought that was sad though, was lifting everyone up, then it just sinks, saddest moment of the show. 

Of course the best part of the episode was...Wolf. Although he didn't solo everyone like he should have, oh well, he's probably in on it, no, correction, he already knows about what's going on because he figured it out himself. Darn, Wolf is so awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think the third season will be about a war involving aliens and Earth (though not necessarily them v us). Darkseid I think will debut in this season, though probably just a cameo.

*EDIT:* I'm sure Sphere knew that Kaldur was okay. And it went underwater to repair itself.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Aha, like what big threat they possible can take down? Dont worry I will wait .



Jason and his cohorts would be the wild cards in the fight between the Team and the Light

They would be Red Hood and the Troll-laws


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't underestimate Starfire .

Though i'm still thinking Red Hood might be an agent of the light but out to double cross them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Don't underestimate Starfire .



That wanna be class 100 but really a class 50 .


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> That wanna be class 100 but really a class 50 .



What's superboy have to do with this ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Platinum said:


> What's superboy have to do with this ?



He still has Kryptonian durability so he is still a class 100 .

Before the tactical telekinesis kicks in.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 9, 2012)

Legend said:


> Darkseid







Danger Doom said:


> You mean jobberseid when the writers feel like throwing someone a bone .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 9, 2012)

Superboy Fan writes... said:
			
		

> Quick question what made you decide to make superman and superboy's relationship like brothers instead of father and son; no problem with it it just seems odd, since it changed the already established "father/son" dynamic? In season 1 batman says to superman "the boy needs his father" and in alienated superman calls superboy "little brother" and in the comics they were played off as 'Cousins'.





			
				Greg responds... said:
			
		

> I can't speak for the comics, at all.
> 
> But I think the whole father/son thing was part of the problem for Superman. When he readjusted his thinking (sometime during the time skip) to regard Superboy as a little brother, it all straightened out fairly easily for both of them.
> 
> Ultimately, I believe in a Superman who isn't perfect, but is deep-down, fundamentally, a good guy. He may not have been ready to 'parent' a clone that was created without his knowledge or consent, but he could be a big brother to that clone.



Oh hey, just what I thought the problem was.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyway I seen a interesting youtube comment. Apparently there was a theory going around that Mal becomes the guardian in episode 11. This episode seems to foreshadow that Mal might become a hero to spend time with bumble bee kinda like a "if you can't beat them, join them" type of thinking. In episode 11 the team gets locked in the hall of justice with a brutal alien gladiator. And the guardian suit is in the hall of justice?

I feel that Mal would wear the suit to help fight.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 9, 2012)

You know I just realized, if Beast Boy was living in the Mount Justice base, that means most likely everything he owns was there.

Um, Dick, you BETTER have secretly made copies of Beast Boy's pictures with him and his mom and such. Otherwise, yeah, talk about a dick move (no pun intended).

Hopefully there could be a scene later in the season where after the rest of the team knows about the plan where Dick gives Garfield copies he made of such pictures, and says something about how he knows how important it is to hold on to the memories of those you've lost or something like that. Would make for a nice, touching scene.

Also, I can't help but think of an Arrested Development spin on Batman finding out about everything Nightwing has done:

Nightwing: We blew it up. Burned to the ground.
Batman: There was money in that base.
Nightwing: Well, it's all gone now.
Batman: There was $250,000 lining the inside walls of the base.
Nightwing: What?
Batman: Cash, Dick. What the hell did you think I meant when I said THERE'S ALWAYS MONEY IN THE BASE!!!


----------



## Bringer (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh look a video and a youtube comment that confirms that sportsmaster partner is black beetle[I was hoping for deathstroke ignoring all the evidence.]

"The Kroleteans are afraid of Blue Beetle since he resembles to their competitor. Which by the way, Vandal Savage pointed out that their partner is the Kroleteans' competitor when Black Manta replaced Ocean Master's spot in the Light."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAA8uyEaMHo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

Batman in JL rammed the watch tower into the Thanagarians base.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 9, 2012)

I just realized a possible outcome in the show that may line up with everything.  

What if during a mission the team (includes M'gaan) runs into Kal's group and during some altercation between Artamis and M'gaan (she still doesn't know that she's still alive), the latter mindfucks the the shit out of Artamis (just to make her mind mush out of anger, not for info so even after M'gaan's done, she still won't know what she just did) and Kal takes her back while they retreat (we're going to assume they already accomplished what they wanted there),  however Kal does "something" really coldhearted to keep appearances up. The likes of which *really* set Wally over the edge if/when he hears the team's side of the story before or after Dick's side of it. Then they both have to tell them about the undercover mission.  

How's that for an outcome?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 9, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Oh look a video and a youtube comment that confirms that sportsmaster partner is black beetle[I was hoping for deathstroke ignoring all the evidence.]
> 
> "The Kroleteans are afraid of Blue Beetle since he resembles to their competitor. Which by the way, Vandal Savage pointed out that their partner is the Kroleteans' competitor when Black Manta replaced Ocean Master's spot in the Light."
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAA8uyEaMHo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



I'm surprised they didn't point out that both Black Beetle and the "partner" call everyone else "meat".

Also, I think those guys in the background _are_ the Reach- as far as I know, their true form has not been shown in the comics (though I could be wrong) which would explain why they are kept in shadow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 9, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't point out that both Black Beetle and the "partner" call everyone else "meat".
> 
> Also, I think those guys in the background _are_ the Reach- as far as I know, their true form has not been shown in the comics (though I could be wrong) which would explain why they are kept in shadow.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 9, 2012)

My bad then.

But its probably / definitely still the Reach in the shadows.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 9, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I'm surprised they didn't point out that both Black Beetle and the "partner" call everyone else "meat".



Bart Allen also used the term when referring to Neutron, which seems to indicate in his future the Reach probably control most, if not all, of Earth.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just confirming something - do the Reach conquer planets or do they  consume them?


Danger Doom said:


> Batman in JL rammed the watch tower into the Thanagarians base.


Still the JL watch tower was a glorified tree-house while the cave was "home".


----------



## The Big G (Oct 10, 2012)

So according to World Finest new YJ should run through the end of December and then reruns till March

now Season II is only 20 episodes long, this week is episode 10 sooo if my calculations are correct we'll finish season II by the end of the year


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2012)

Greg says... said:
			
		

> YOUNG JUSTICE: INVASION: EPISODE: 210: "Before the Dawn": Premieres!
> 
> YOUNG JUSTICE: INVASION: EPISODE: 210: "Before the Dawn": Premieres: this Saturday, October 13th as part of Cartoon Network's DC Nation block. (It repeats Sunday too.) Check local listings for times.
> 
> ...



1) So this is supposed to be a hiatus episode. Should judge it against the other hiatus episodes we've had.

2) Man sees a lot of Shakespeare. Reminds me that I need to go out to Stratford again at some point.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> 1) So this is supposed to be a hiatus episode. Should judge it against the other hiatus episodes we've had.
> 
> 2) Man sees a lot of Shakespeare. Reminds me that I need to go out to Stratford again at some point.



I fully expect this episode to be the one where we find out that- yes, I was right about M'gann brainwashing everyone.

Now, I'm not some kind of arrogant, bad winner rub-it-in-your face type, but if and when that happens, Guy Gardner, I'm celebrating Scottish style.



Coming this Saturday. Be on the lookout.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 10, 2012)

Some people are freaking out about the upcoming hiatus...

but they really should 



Young Justice: Invasion is 20 episodes long. On Saturday the 13th of October we will be hitting the half way point of the season with episode 10 “Before the Dawn”. If we get one new episode of Young Justice: Invasion each Saturday going to the end of December we would hit episode 20 on Saturday December 22nd.

So by this logic we would finish this season and we would hopefully get the next season come March 2013 (which would be the same time as new episodes of Legend of Korra and there is nothing like a LoK & YJ Saturday!).

Now yes I know that a 3rd Season has yet to be confirmed…but why would they say new episodes through the end of December when there are (including this Saturdays episode) only 11 episodes left in the season when there at least 12 Saturdays left in 2012? 

Now consider that!


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> I fully expect this episode to be the one where we find out that- yes, I was right about M'gann brainwashing everyone.
> 
> Now, I'm not some kind of arrogant, bad winner rub-it-in-your face type, but if and when that happens, Guy Gardner, I'm celebrating Scottish style.
> 
> ...



Remember when I was right about Orm getting caught and Manta being the newest member of the Light, just from the trailer? And you were like "No, he's just doing Orm stuff?"

Sit yo bitch-ass down, son.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 10, 2012)

guys, there are 4 holograms, right ?

> Artemis
> Aqualad's chick
> Jason
> ... ?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 10, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> guys, there are 4 holograms, right ?
> 
> > Artemis
> > Aqualad's chick
> ...



The last one was Ted Kord, the previous Blue Beetle


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Remember when I was right about Orm getting caught and Manta being the newest member of the Light, just from the trailer? And you were like "No, he's just doing Orm stuff?"



Nope.

**


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 10, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Nope.
> 
> **



To be fair, it was like two/three threads ago.


----------



## Angelos (Oct 10, 2012)

I just finished watching Superman/Captain Marvel: The Return of Black Adam for the first time, and I'm really disappointed in the way Adam was portrayed in Young Justice, since he seems like the kind of guy who'd be in The Light, or at least as a major villain on his own. Though I'm sure this subject has already been brought up a million times already.

Hope Adam returns and continues to make Superboy his bitch in the near future.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, its already been stated dozens of times that the fact that Batman would have them even fight Black Adam is ludicrous. Especially since they waited so long to use the helm of fate, that Adam could have killed them all 4 times over.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 11, 2012)

Brandon tweeted today no word on Season 3....

Honestly I'm getting kind of worried. I wonder what they're waiting for?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

We better get a season 3 .


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2012)

The weisman curse is real


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2012)

trying to fit the jason todd storyline into the five years timeskip


----------



## Wan (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering that too...if Bruce had not met Jason before season 1, then Robin would have needed to become Nightwing literally right after season 1 ended, Bruce would have recruited Jason, trained Jason, lost Jason, gotten over his loss of Jason so he could recruit Tim, trained Tim, and let Tim join Young Justice all in five years.  That's a tight squeeze, and he certainly couldn't have found Jason as a little kid.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

No not really.

Say Dick was robin for two more years. 

Batman finds Jason shortly after, trains him for six months or so and then he is robin for a year before getting crowbarred. 

Six months of batman mourning then Tim comes along.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 11, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Brandon tweeted today no word on Season 3....
> 
> Honestly I'm getting kind of worried. I wonder what they're waiting for?


It would be ridiculous if they don't get season 3.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 11, 2012)

It's expensive to make and isn't all that popular, hardly be suprising.


----------



## hehey (Oct 11, 2012)

Cartoonnetwork probably doesnt want to entertain the horror of Jesse McCartney's voice coming out of Batman's mouth... i have a feeling this show is headed towards Dick Grayson becoming Batman or some bullshit like that.... Cartoonnetwork may see this coming too and has decided to nip it.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 11, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> trying to fit the jason todd storyline into the five years timeskip



The Nu 52 managed to fit Dick, Jason & Tim into 5 years 



The Pink Ninja said:


> It's expensive to make and isn't all that popular, hardly be suprising.



It seems popular to me


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2012)

DC animation tends to value quality over what is popular. Hence why they arent Marvel Animation.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2012)

Jim Harvey said:
			
		

> I recently asked a Cartoon Network representative about the future of Young Justice and was told it is currently too early in the 2012 - 2013 season to "know the future" of the series. However, the representative added that Cartoon Network is very much dedicated to the DC Nation block and Young Justice. There will be announcements on future DC Nation programs made later this season.
> 
> The rep concluded by adding "please tell them to have no fear."



Reposted from Toonzone's DC Board.


----------



## Burke (Oct 11, 2012)

My god ive been listening to jesse mccartney this whole time?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 11, 2012)

St. Burke said:


> My god ive been listening to jesse mccartney this whole time?



Dude, he's _Nightwing._


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2012)

So who was the dead guy in the cave i know little about comics.

But Batman is still alive, Dick is now Nightwing, and we have another robin. I know there is another guy but he is not involved in the current story line.

So did some other Robin show up and die within the last 5 years?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 11, 2012)

That was fan service for the fan girls.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2012)

In before Damian lol


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So who was the dead guy in the cave i know little about comics.
> 
> But Batman is still alive, Dick is now Nightwing, and we have another robin. I know there is another guy but he is not involved in the current story line.
> 
> So did some other Robin show up and die within the last 5 years?



Ted Kord (Blue Beetle 1) and Jason Todd (Robin 2) were the dead guys in the memorial.

Jason was the second robin, and was killed by the joker, probably via crowbar to the face.



Legend said:


> In before Damian lol



Noooooooo


----------



## Angelos (Oct 11, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Yeah, its already been stated dozens of times that the fact that Batman would have them even fight Black Adam is ludicrous. Especially since they waited so long to use the helm of fate, that Adam could have killed them all 4 times over.



Isn't Wotan fairly powerful as well? Anyway, I don't have a problem with the fact that Batman sent the team against Adam, considering power levels differ from cartoon to comic to game to etc. well, I wouldn't have a problem with it if, from earlier in that same episode, Captain Marvel, who is Black Adam's equal, threw a plant the size of a building into outer space. That's about when I began to think it was ridiculous that the team even had a hope against this guy. 

Though my main problem is with his personality. Adam doesn't seem to be the type of guy who would take orders from a scrawny prick like Vertigo, however maybe he has a reason to do so? Hopefully that's the way the writing's going, and not that they just wrote him to be the Injustice League's muscle. 

Just like how I hope they expand on some of the other villains like Joker (who's probably the killer of Jason in this continuity) and Harm. 



St. Burke said:


> My god ive been listening to jesse mccartney this whole time?



He gets the job done. I actually quite like his voice acting.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 11, 2012)

They'll probably be as vague as possible on the details of Jason's death. They might say Joker killed him and leave it at that, I imagine Cartoon Network doesn't want the death of a minor to get too much focus.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2012)

id rather see spoiler appear and maybe a lady shiva and David Cain appearance


----------



## Angelos (Oct 11, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> They'll probably be as vague as possible on the details of Jason's death. They might say Joker killed him and leave it at that, I imagine Cartoon Network doesn't want the death of a minor to get too much focus.



Nightwing and the new Robin seem to take Jason's death pretty personally. If they decide to focus on either of them for an episode I imagine it'd be a great idea to have them confront the Joker about it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 11, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Ted Kord (Blue Beetle 1) and Jason Todd (Robin 2) were the dead guys in the memorial.
> 
> Jason was the second robin, and was killed by the joker, probably via crowbar to the face.
> 
> ...



So did he die during the Five year time skip or before Dick even became robin.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So did he die during the Five year time skip or before Dick even became robin.



When Dick becomes Nightwing Jason becomes the new robin. But Jason is a little too.... eager in his justice dispensing. Bruce suspends him from active duty, Jason disregards this, falls into one of joker's traps and dies. 

At least that's how it goes in the comics they might change it a bit here.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2012)

Hipster Joker used the crowbar


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2012)

The crowbar is too mainstream.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 12, 2012)

Platinum said:


> When Dick becomes Nightwing Jason becomes the new robin. But Jason is a little too.... eager in his justice dispensing. Bruce suspends him from active duty, Jason disregards this, falls into one of joker's traps and dies.
> 
> At least that's how it goes in the comics they might change it a bit here.



*puts on hipster glasses*

Actually in the comics PreNu52, Jason was killed in Africa after the Joker smacked him with the crowbar and then blown up. The reason he was in Africa was that he discovered that the woman he thought was his mother was not his biological mother. He discovered her in Africa but she sold him out to the Joker. 

In the Nu52 if you read Red Hood & The Outlaws #0 you discover that the Joker planned the rise and fall of Jason. That he faked Jason's mother death and then after Jason became Robin made her resurface in Africa...where they were both killed.

*hipster glasses off*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 12, 2012)

If you ask me the Joker needs to learn how to use a crowbar more effectively to ensure whatever he hits stay dead.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *puts on hipster glasses*
> 
> Actually in the comics PreNu52, Jason was killed in Africa after the Joker smacked him with the crowbar and then blown up. The reason he was in Africa was that he discovered that the woman he thought was his mother was not his biological mother. He discovered her in Africa but she sold him out to the Joker.
> 
> ...



I know all of this but explaining a comic story to anyone always makes you sound weird .


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 12, 2012)

Platinum said:


> The crowbar is too mainstream.


You can't beat the classics.


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id0fa-ZPPMY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
Dunno why but the line "And then one with the crowbar!" makes me laugh everytime.


Poor Jason.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 12, 2012)

So apparently CN won't be giving out trailers or images for this week's episode AND if what Greg said was True....Tomorrow is a MUST SEE episode


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *puts on hipster glasses*
> 
> Actually in the comics PreNu52, Jason was killed in Africa after the Joker smacked him with the crowbar and then blown up. The reason he was in Africa was that he discovered that the woman he thought was his mother was not his biological mother. He discovered her in Africa but she sold him out to the Joker.
> 
> ...


Thats true, i have issue#0 and the "Death in the Family", Trade Paperback, even though i love the backup story "A Lonely Place of Dying"


Danger Doom said:


> If you ask me the Joker needs to learn how to use a crowbar more effectively to ensure whatever he hits stay dead.


Nothing can stop the will of a angry superboy-prime


The Big G said:


> So apparently CN won't be giving out trailers or images for this week's episode AND if what Greg said was True....Tomorrow is a MUST SEE episode


Cant wait


----------



## Bringer (Oct 12, 2012)

Anyway notice that Shimmer is in the pod next to lagoon boy? Why are they trading people on their side as well?


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2012)

of course they are expendable


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 12, 2012)

What surprised me more was Shimmer having meta genes. She always seemed so ordinary, getting kicked around by Robin and stuff.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay guys we may have a problem. According to cartoon network's schedule they have done a last minute change that has replaced DC Nation with reruns of Dreamwork's Dragons: Riders of Berk and Johnny Test for at least the next two weeks:



Hopefully this is just some sort of mistake. I suggest tuning in tomorrow anyway just in case but it isn't looking good. This could also explain the lack of preview images and clips.

Edit: It seems TV guide is still saying that DC Nation will air so cross your fingers!


----------



## Kickz (Oct 13, 2012)

What in the FLYING FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 13, 2012)

I want to die.


I hope it's just some stupid mistake.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

maybe YJ will take its rightfull place as part of the toonami block?


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Okay guys we may have a problem. According to cartoon network's schedule they have done a last minute change that has replaced DC Nation with reruns of Dreamwork's Dragons: Riders of Berk and Johnny Test for at least the next two weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, obviously they have new episodes ready to air, why replace them with reruns of other shows?  This better be a simple communication mistake.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 13, 2012)

MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 13, 2012)

hmm.. contemplating whether or not I should wake up in a few hours to hopefully watch YJ.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 13, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Okay guys we may have a problem. According to cartoon network's schedule they have done a last minute change that has replaced DC Nation with reruns of Dreamwork's Dragons: Riders of Berk and Johnny Test for at least the next two weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No just NO! That's pure bull! 

Please let it all be a stupid mistake.


----------



## FeiHong (Oct 13, 2012)

This is freaking true. God damnit!

Their reason for this is "Cartoon network birthday" so what they do? They show off re-run of shows. Wow...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]TxkrsLinIA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Big G (Oct 13, 2012)

This is some ol bull shit!

CN is about to feel the wrath of Tumblr and the internet


----------



## The Potential (Oct 13, 2012)

Ruined my Saturday morning a bit..[sigh]


----------



## Reyes (Oct 13, 2012)

HORSESHIT!!!!!!!!!!!

FUCK YOU CN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Big G (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't help but wonder if CN planned this to judge the reaction of the fans to see if there was interest in renewing the shows for another season.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2012)

funny thing is it sounds like just the type of shit CN would pull... not surprised in the least.


----------



## The Potential (Oct 13, 2012)

It's a possibility. Those fuckers!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 13, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> [YOUTUBE]TxkrsLinIA0[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yes! Static is finally back! Ugh! I could have seen this today! Fuck you CN!


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 13, 2012)

CN has no respect for their viewers whatsoever.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 13, 2012)

^It may get on the store. 

Also, I saw Tula in that trailer. Flashback episode? Or maybe she's not really dead......


----------



## The Potential (Oct 13, 2012)

Flashback episode I'm sure.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

What the fuck?! I go to watch Green Lantern and Young Justice from DVR and I get some fucking other shit? My high from Arrow last night is ruined. The rotation is fucked up.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 13, 2012)

ANd get this APPARENTLY DC Nation has been pulled for the entire month


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 13, 2012)

what the fuck. why?

this makes no goddamned sense


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> ANd get this APPARENTLY DC Nation has been pulled for the entire month



Are you shitting me?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh cool. Another hiatus, because we already didn't fucking have one of those already


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Big G said:


> ANd get this APPARENTLY DC Nation has been pulled for the entire month


This just keeps getting shittier and shittier.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2012)

cartoon network doing what they do best...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2012)

my fucking Saturday morning!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait, the fuck?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi, everybody! I'm just back from working a late shift! How was the episode? Anybody have any link....

Oh.

Sons of bitches.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that sucks. 

I click Young Justice and what do i see that Dragon show. -_-


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> my fucking Saturday morning!



This. I got up early for nothing...


----------



## The Big G (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 13, 2012)

FUCK THEM, FUCK THEM ALL TO HELL


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2012)

All my fucking rage.


----------



## Bear Walken (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that was bullshit.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 13, 2012)

"Its" is misspelled.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2012)

viewers


cartoon network


----------



## The Potential (Oct 13, 2012)

The entire month.......really? *THOSE MOTHER FUCKING SONS OF BITCHES!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2012)

Why? **


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 13, 2012)

I envy those who will watch this when it's done.. uninterrupted.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## masamune1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I envy those who will watch this when it's done.. uninterrupted.



For some reason I read that in Bane's voice.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

"who were unable to become traught" hahaha


----------



## MB99 (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, time to grab your red lantern rings guys, looks like no new episodes until January:

some console tunings


----------



## Jing (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35TbGjt-weA[/YOUTUBE]


Fuck Cartoon network...


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## Ukoku (Oct 13, 2012)

lol

I like how they try to be all positive about it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 13, 2012)

Im having trouble not flipping my shit and smashing my television.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 13, 2012)

FUCK YOU CARTOON NETWORK YOU FUCKING FUCKS!


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no words to express the intense hatred i feel towards Cartoon Network right now   щ(ಥДಥщ)


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> hahaha



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35XI37SVVYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 13, 2012)

so basically it went from 1 day to 2 weeks to a month to 4 months


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 13, 2012)

(at press conference)

Cartoon Network: Well, you see, we were all very proud of ourselves when we zoomed through like 5 episodes a week of Scooby Doo Mystery Inc.'s second season, changed it so the TV guide would have a different program listed for a few of those episodes so people who DVR'd it would be fucked over, and ended suddenly with no hint on when the remaining episodes would air.

So we thought to ourselves, "how do we top that?" Why, we tease our DC Nation viewers by bringing back Young Justice and Green Lantern for two episodes, get them all really hyped, and then go, "hey, FUCK YOU, DC NATION FANS! YOU'VE GOT TO WAIT ANOTHER THREE MONTHS FOR NO DISCERNIBLE REASON!!!"

At this rate, we'll top FOX as the most asshole-ish TV network within a year.


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright, as an Avatar: The Last Airbender fan I am no stranger to long breaks between seasons and midseason breaks.  But this just makes no sense.  Why play the first few episodes of the season, wait a few months, play another couple episodes, and then take _another_ break?  The least they could do is play the next episode, as it was meant to be an episode before a mid-season break...that stands the best chance of keeping people interested until episodes go back on.

Congratulations, Cartoon Network, you are acting almost as dumb as _Nickelodeon_ did when airing Avatar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Lmao, CN you rat bastards!


----------



## Burke (Oct 13, 2012)

i am ensaddened :c


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 13, 2012)

Fuck Cartoon Network.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2012)

Only 2 episodes and more bull-crap from cartoon network щ(ಠ益ಠщ)


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> Alright, as an Avatar: The Last Airbender fan I am no stranger to long breaks between seasons and midseason breaks.  But this just makes no sense.  Why play the first few episodes of the season, wait a few months, play another couple episodes, and then take _another_ break?  The least they could do is play the next episode, as it was meant to be an episode before a mid-season break...that stands the best chance of keeping people interested until episodes go back on.
> 
> Congratulations, Cartoon Network, you are acting almost as dumb as _Nickelodeon_ did when airing Avatar.



because the truth is networks can dick around with their cartoon schedules as much as they want and it won't have too much of an effect on viewership with kids. so if they suddenly decide itd be better to wait another 3 months, they just do it. its not like breaking bad where the entire audience will just turn the tv off and possibly drop the series if it doesn't come on when its supposed to.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 13, 2012)

Cartoon Network's board of execs= The real life "Light". Those are some dastardly motherfuckers.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 13, 2012)

Man show is good as canceled they do the same thing with the avengers emh.

I have my own crazy conspiracy theory about them canceling shows like this and avengers emh, i think they are planning some-kind of justice league live action film and they don't wanna take away from it by having  superior cartoon so they axed it asap.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2012)

Even Lex Luthor would shudder at CN's villainy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Aeon (Oct 13, 2012)

Got home from work, went through my dvr list, pressed play on Young Justice and bam, I get how to train your dragon instead...

I cannot believe they did this after having us wait months already for the next batch of new episodes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

The Writings on the wall, YJ is gonna meet the same fate as Thundercats, Symbiotic Titan, and soo many others.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 13, 2012)

They can go royally fuck themselves all of  them. Fucking morons.

You know what I want this shit network to fucking self implode so all of their rights are taken away to a fucking more competent network. 

For fuck sakes I know Johnny Test and How to train your dragon doesnt get that much ratings.


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> The Writings on the wall, YJ is gonna meet the same fate as Thundercats, Symbiotic Titan, and soo many others.



Now now, there is still hope.  Teen Titans was a big success, and there is the success story of Legend of Korra/Avatar the Last Airbender.  CN knows they need to keep good action shows if they want to compete with that.










Danger Doom said:


> They can go royally fuck themselves all of  them. Fucking morons.
> 
> You know what I want this shit network to fucking self implode so all of their rights are taken away to a fucking more competent network.
> 
> For fuck sakes I know Johnny Test and How to train your dragon doesnt get that much ratings.



DC is owned by Warner Bros., so you'll never see a DC based show on a network Warner doesn't own...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 13, 2012)

I would like to get a job at CN. Then know one day I can meet the executive. When that day come around when I got to present to them I would bring me  a baseball bat beat the living shit out of them then those my resignation letter on their desk and bounce.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2012)

Oman said:


> Now now, there is still hope.  Teen Titans was a big success, and there is the success story of Legend of Korra/Avatar the Last Airbender.  CN knows they need to keep good action shows if they want to compete with that.



Actually no they don't Know, member these bastards canceled toonami and flooded the network with Live action

CN doesn't want to give  people what they want, they want to do what they want to do , and if you don't like it  youre SOL


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rock Lee said:


> Man show is good as canceled they do the same thing with the avengers emh.
> 
> I have my own crazy conspiracy theory about them canceling shows like this and avengers emh, i think they are planning some-kind of justice league live action film and they don't wanna take away from it by having  superior cartoon so they axed it asap.



No no, Avengers EMH was cancelled because Jeph Loeb is a control freak nowadays and thinks that cartoons shouldn't have ongoing subplots and multi-parters because audiences can't keep up with them. Never mind the fact that Justice League/JLI had both of those and had over 90 episodes......

Besides, Avengers EMH wasn't even on Cartoon Network so the same executives can't be responsible here.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2012)

You think with Arrow doing good in the ratings that they would want that synergy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 13, 2012)

DC animation is dead and its not the producers, writers or creators that killed it but the fucking Network. The fucking Network who should be on their fucking knees begging for viewers since Adult swim is the only fucking thing keeping them afloat but no they have a bunch of fucking monkeys for execs.


----------



## Reyes (Oct 13, 2012)

CN.......you offical don't care for your shows........FUCK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2012)

If I was DC I wouldn't be very pleased by this. 

You would think they would tell the warner execs to stop screwing them over.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 13, 2012)

I was waiting all week for the new episode too. GOD!! CN are such f***** a**holes for doing this!! We waited patiently for months and you pull this s*** on us at the last minute. FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Wan (Oct 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Actually no they don't Know, member these bastards canceled toonami and flooded the network with Live action
> 
> CN doesn't want to give  people what they want, they want to do what they want to do , and if you don't like it  youre SOL



I said if they want to.  I never said for sure if they wanted to at all.  Comedy shows compete with comedy shows on other networks, but they don't directly compete with action shows like LoK.



Platinum said:


> If I was DC I wouldn't be very pleased by this.
> 
> You would think they would tell the warner execs to stop screwing them over.



Again, Warner owns DC so there's not much the DC people can do about decisions the Warner execs make.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> DC animation is dead and its not the producers, writers or creators that killed it but the fucking Network. The fucking Network who should be on their fucking knees begging for viewers since Adult swim is the only fucking thing keeping them afloat but no they have a bunch of fucking monkeys for execs.



is there even any truth to this or is this just you pulling ratings facts out of thin air


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

I mean I'm really disappointed, but Cartoon Network being this shitty is so damn sad it's actually hilarious. It's like they're trying to turn the show's creators and fans lives into a twisted black comedy.


I thought we were getting past the cancellations of Thundercats, Sym-Bionic Titan, Megas XLR, Samurai Jack, and Teen Titans. I actually think we should congratulate CN, they really have outdone themselves this time.


----------



## Jet Pistol (Oct 13, 2012)

How popular is Young Justice anyway?


----------



## Darc (Oct 14, 2012)

fuck CN man, like really what the fuck


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 14, 2012)

My hate for Cartoon Network is still around the same. 

When you have stuff like Samurai jack, Teen titans, other quality shows, and toonami being taken away its hard for your hate to increase.

That being said don't ever change Cartoon Network. The least they could is confirm another season


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2012)

I can sense DC and CN parting ways. 

DC Nation should go to The Hub if it happens.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2012)

guys DC does not care nearly as much as you do

still this is funny


> YOUNG JUSTICE: INVASION: EPISODE: 210: "Before the Dawn": Premieres!
> YOUNG JUSTICE: INVASION: EPISODE: 210: "Before the Dawn": Premieres: this Saturday, October 13th as part of Cartoon Network's DC Nation block. (It repeats Sunday too.) Check local listings for times.
> Keep in mind, this tenth episode of Season Two was plotted before we knew if we'd get the second half of the season. Once we got that pick-up, we assumed this would be our hiatus episode. Instead, we took the break after 207 (which was a great and exciting stopping point, so no complaints). But nothing changed about our story in 210. This is a significant episode on every level: plot, character and LOTS of action. Don't miss it!
> I'm posting this reminder a couple days early, because I'm leaving this afternoon to head up to Ashland, Oregon for the Shakespeare Festival. But believe me, my DVR is set to record both YJ and Green Lantern.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> I can sense DC and CN parting ways.
> 
> DC Nation should go to The Hub if it happens.



You are aware that DC and CN are both owned by the same company right?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> You are aware that DC and CN are both owned by the same company right?


well, shit.




> But believe me, my DVR is set to record both YJ and Green Lantern.


Greg's face when he comes home and finds out his DVR recorded Dragon Riders of Berk and Johnny Testicles.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 14, 2012)

THE EPISODE IS AVAILABLE ON ITUNES!!!!!!


----------



## Hellblazer (Oct 14, 2012)

cartoon network...you can take down young justice for a week,but if does not return with another season(hopefully very awesome)...i will do bad things(thinking) to you !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 14, 2012)

Holy shit am I relieved that someone screwed up and Before the Dawn is online.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

Some one get that shit out there, we need  Links!


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2012)

I so told ya'll. No worries, it's on both itunes and PSN store just like I said it'd be. Downloading both right now.


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Oct 14, 2012)

Where did you find the Green Lantern Episode?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

So that went as expected.

Also apparently that one chick is Stephanie Brown.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Megan what a complete fuck up and what a bad example she is setting for Beastboy.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loses the girl, his home, and then his brain poor Aqualad


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If M gann is the one to die , I will be cool with that. Dumb bitch doesnt deserve her powers. 


Also how you like how boss Black Beetle is mother fuckers! I will put you half way through the door the hard way .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

Link removed

Link to the episdoe if you dont have itunes ready.

Edit:  I should pimp this show what you think ?


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Black Beetle makes for a badass villan. "I can put you through the wall the hard way". When he said that, my mind kinda went in a different direction with it. 




Oh, And Fuck you M'gaan


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

^ Same here .


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked her before but this ep just pissed me off, if she was really 16 then I'd understand her reaction but she's at least 40-45 years old. She really hasn't matured much over the last 2 seasons

Black beetle is badass


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> ^ Same here .



The sound she made each time he slammed her against the wall didn't help much ether.  Wonder Girl (don't know her real name) is hot as fuck.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank GOD!! For iTunes (Never thought I'd ever say that) :ho

I wasn't expecting it to all fit together as nicely as it did. Can't wait till f*ckin January fo mo.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

Wonder girl is  Cassie Sandsmark or something, I think everyone's mind went the same direction when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Black beetle told her he could put her through a wall too


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly can't blame M'Gann, it's an eventuality they should have been prepared for as soon as Artemis faked her death. Her going full force after Kaldur is eminently predictable. Likewise the heroes not using lethal force seems rediculous at times. I mean they know for a fact Luthor kept Roy on ice for 8 years and cut off his freaking arm. Why isn't he dead?

Black Beetle is insanely powerful if he can take on Cassie and Conner at the same time but it would have gone a little differently had M'Gann not being in a fuge state or a real magic user been there. Still, can see why they were able to take over the earth.

Maybe that is why the Light sent the League to attack that planet: To show what the human metagene can do and lure the Reach in. That said, Bart's testim ony should make them rethink sides.

No the blond girl is not Steph, she's too nicely dressed.

Shimmer is a fucking moron.

This was an amazing episode though, probably the best the show has done.

Batgirl has nice tits.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2012)

He said it in a badass way, but still, couldn't do it 

Good episode.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was Shimmer helping Black Beetle? She was captured.




//HbS


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 14, 2012)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shimmer was probably placed in the pod as some kinda decoy guard in case someone tries to rescue the abducted kids. She was with the bad guys the whole time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Black Beetle was fucking badass. Good thing they're done with Kal's mind raping and the story can move on. Blue was awesome, the rest were fairly ordinary. Babs and Gar actually seemed a bit useful for the first time. Reach are developing into excellent villains. 

Other than that the episode made me want to tear up Dick and M'gann. Kal wasn't completely drooling... maybe he is going to be okay. But I probably shouldn't get my hopes up.

And if M'gann was at her full Black beetle would pop up a flamethrower or something. Seems like anything is possible for him. 


 


Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



That bitch is at least 50 right now.


----------



## Kickz (Oct 14, 2012)

Ep was good but FUUUU having to wait until 2013 for next ep..


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I wonder if Kaldur will become an actual villain, I'm thinking that when he eventually recovers his memories will be wiped or the light will do something that places him under their complete control. 

That being said ( In reference to TPN post) what Megan did was reckless and somewhat heartless. Even if he killed Artemis his actions would have been triggered by a traumatic experience, she'd have known that deep down he wasn't completely evil. 

Anyway I'm glad that her actions backfired, I'm also hoping that Beastboy gets killed some point in the series.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2012)

fuck you cartoon network!!! we still got the episode anyway


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

I guess this episodes explains why in previews Artemis is working with Slade.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, Kaldur won't become a villain.

Kaldur was traumatised by the death of Tula?

Implying MM wasn't traumatised by the death of Artemis?

And no, BB won't be killed.

And Shimmer is not a plant as a guard, she was just stabbed in the back and traded to The Reach. How do I know? Firstly she'd not volunteer to be frozen for long period of time, exspecially in a Reach stronghold.

Secondly she was suprised she had Superpowers.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I think Kaldur becoming a villain is a real possibility. The light have characters capable of altering people's mind, shown with Simon. It wouldn't be outside of the realm of possibility for Simon to only recover the aspect of Kaldur's that serves the light. 

Kaldur was not traumatised by death of Tula but he could have been. Instead he had enough sense to keep a level head and do what's right. The same should be expected of Megan, yes Artemis death upset her but she should still be expected to do the right thing. Showing mercy to an ex team mate would have been the right thing to do in that situation. 

I know BB won't die but I want him to. 
________
Anyway I'm thinking that Megan is altering the minds of her team mates, I guess we didn't see much of Nightwing's reaction and maybe that was intentional but overall there didn't seem to be a reaction towards her committing GBH. 

She is another character who can get killed at the end of the season.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

God I hope that is photoshopped -___-


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2012)

You know what's sad about the whole thing? The lack of professionalism. Greg and Brandon fully expected the episode to air on Saturday only for CN to pull the plug at the very last minute.

Have you no respect at all? you pull the plug and decide go on a three month hiatus, the day the episode was supposed to air? What a slap in the face to the cast and crew.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey at least some medium is acknowledging her existence.

Perhaps this is why we got the last second delay when DC execs saw that Greg did this ?


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2012)

Greg Weisman, you rascal.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2012)

The Weisman curse strikes again!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't get it 

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Megan really should know better than to fry kaldur's brains whichever way you look at it it was a poor choice tactically (if she thought kaldur turned evil he would still have vital info on him, or maybe she got it all out anyway) ,  secondly as Gunners said Kaldur still keeps a level head even though he lost Tula, Megan is around 50 years old and what she did just comes across as utterly childish


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

Did everyone else miss the part where they clearly said M'Gann's age in terran years had nothing to do with her maturity?

Guys, your brain is a biological computer. You literally think differently as you age.

Besides which you're also assuming everyone acts rationaly all the time. It wasn't rational. What would you do if you suddenly came face to face with the kill of your best friend in the heat of a combat situation? You'd fucking blow him away.

Gawd, if I'm ever killed in a dishonourable fashion I see I won't be able to rely on any of you to avenge me.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Pink Ninja said:


> Did everyone else miss the part where they clearly said M'Gann's age in terran years had nothing to do with her maturity?
> 
> Guys, your brain is a biological computer. You literally think differently as you age.
> 
> ...


Mentally she still has the mind of an adult + 50 years of experience. She fell short of the behavior expected of her. 

Anyway the last part of your post is akin to saying ''Honour killing is okay because not all people behave rationally''. It has been accepted in this thread that some people behave irrationally, she behaved irrationally and was wrong, immature and heartless for doing so. 

If someone killed you in a dishonourable fashion it'd be wrong to hunt the individual down and murder them. People would avenge your death by ensuring they're brought to justice. That way if the person is innocent they'd have an opportunity to present their case, it'd also ensure that excessive punishment is not handed out and that they get the right psychiatric help to aid rehabilitation. 

Also you should perhaps use spoiler tags, the episode hasn't aired on TV.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

Yo TPN, spoiler tag dat shit bro 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I get that different people would react differently but it would have been better to capture him or use her powers to suppress him instead of screwing up his mind like that. 

And as gunners said he was her friend too and knows he is not a purely evil person and his 'switch' was a result of him losing someone as well 

fact is if someone like conner was there he would look to capture him not punch a hole through him


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2012)

By Martian standards, Megan is still a kid, remember?

//HbS


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 14, 2012)

you know what would have been smart? psionic shields. Dick and the guys really didn't think this through.

Dick still has a long way to go to becoming JLU Batman tier.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> you know what would have been smart? psionic shields. Dick and the guys really didn't think this through.
> 
> Dick still has a long way to go to becoming JLU Batman tier.



Well

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Maybe they weren't expecting megan to lobotomize the enemy and 

2. Maybe they do not have psionic shields or it wouldn't be possible to use one without blowing their cover or something like that


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Conner and Cassie tackled Black Beetle! And she called him by name! But then she nearly got raped by Black Beetle!

I'll take what I can get


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> you know what would have been smart? psionic shields. Dick and the guys really didn't think this through.
> 
> Dick still has a long way to go to becoming JLU Batman tier.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Dunno if they could get psionic shields even if they wanted to but they definitely didn't think it through. Dick has a long, long way to go and he probably won't make it.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 14, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



nearly?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> nearly?





He did slam her against the wall....a few times


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still in denial I see...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

Too me anything is better than Supermartian


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 14, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Too me anything is better than Supermartian


Amen to that.

I always was a fan of Powerhouse, but I am starting to like WonderBeetle these days.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 14, 2012)

I rather Crash the Wonder.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 14, 2012)

Saw the new episode. That shit was real. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully Miss Martian gets.more than a HBSoD for what she just did to Kaldur, as well as what Superboy has already warned her about.

Black Beetle was a black badass. Sad Static didn't use his powers though.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if the Green Lantern Corps will be called in _en masse_...

I mean, really, there is no reason they shouldn't be.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2012)

Great Ep so its been stated we are going on ANOTHER hiatus?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Well, maybe Turkey and Portugal will save us again.


----------



## Legend (Oct 14, 2012)

Where was this stated?


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 14, 2012)

What I mean is, last year when YJ was on hiatus it was still airing in other countries like Turkey and Portugal (or maybe Brazil?) and we managed to get the episodes anyway (subtitles). Maybe that will happen again.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 14, 2012)

Is it true DC lost the rights to Static?


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 14, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Is it true DC lost the rights to Static?



Wait.. what ?

Where did you hear that ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmmm, you know maybe Superboy and Jaime can bond of their mutual hatred of shirts.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Yo TPN, spoiler tag dat shit bro
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



So what you're saying is MM is evil because she used lethal force on someone who was't totally evil even though what she hated him for was using lethal force?

I knew you guys were bashing just because you dont like MM. Thanks for the conclusive evidence.




As for the rest:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah, why does everyone want a repeat of Conner and Cassie from the comics?

They've not even spoken in YJ. Same for Cassie and Jaime.

SuperMartian is done, it'd be like an abuse victim getting back together with their abuser.

Doubt DC could lose the rights to Static since the company that created him no longer exists, his creator is dead and they haven't let the property lie fallow.

Wonder how the goodguys will deal with The Reach given that one of their soliders could handle some of the Team's best. I mean very few villains we've had so far could take SB and WG at the same time, never mind all the rest he beat.

Unsuprisingly Jaime continues to be one of the strongest heroes in the DCU, if not always in total control.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hmmm, you know maybe Superboy and Jaime can bond of their mutual hatred of shirts.





Yes but why do you have a collage of his shirtless pics?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 14, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually MM has always been one of my favorites, I found hello megan cute instead of annoying, go figure 

I'm not saying she is evil, she is reckless and could have captured him or just get the info from him without frying his brain. 

In her eyes he did use lethal force but they aren't authorized to do the same unless they have no choice

She would equate to someone in her early 20s who has had over 5-8 years experience in doing missions which would require her to go up against all types of villains, just saying I can understand her emotion but she should know better than going for the jugular straight away


----------



## MB99 (Oct 14, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> Is it true DC lost the rights to Static?



Not yet they haven't but there is speculation that they might. This speculation comes from clues we got over the past week or so:

1.) Scott Lobdell (current Teen Titans writer) was asked if Static was joining the team and he said that legal issues are preventing him from using the character.

2.) Yesterday Geoff Johns was asked if we would be seeing any Milestone characters in the comics soon. His response was that he and Jim Lee are having a meeting with "the people in charge of those characters" and that fans should look to 2013. The way it was written sounded pretty optimistic so I don't think Geoff thinks they are losing the characters but who knows.

Yes Dwayne is dead but DC never owned the Milestone characters, just licensed them. Other Milestone founder Denys Cowan is still alive and the rights that Dwayne had may have reverted to his family. If Both parties really wanted to it is possible that they could terminate the licensing agreement between Milestone Media and DC. We don't know when this meeting will happen but whatever the end result I don't think it will affect Young Justice since these episodes were made before hand. It could affect future seasons if the show gets any.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





The Pink Ninja said:


> So what you're saying is MM is evil because she used lethal force on someone who was't totally evil even though what she hated him for was using lethal force?
> 
> I knew you guys were bashing just because you dont like MM. Thanks for the conclusive evidence.


Nice attempt trying to move the conversation to a position that you can argue from by misinterpreting what has been said so far in this thread. 

No one has said that MM is evil. We've said that her actions were reckless, heartless, wrong and immature.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought it was pretty established that she can only quickly mine people's brains by doing her evil brain frying thing

btw pink ninja the show obviously wants you to say 'oh what she's doing is totally evil', its not bias to come to that conclusion


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 14, 2012)

It's the end result of her poor judgement and rash use of her powers but it is not, in itself, wrong. I think at this point repeating my excellent reasons why this is so would be redundant.

And I hope the show wants us to come to our own conclusions : /


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't personally know, never had superpowers  but from Team's and League's standpoint, what she does is bad and unnecessary. Poor judgement, rash and irresposnsible behavior are not a qualities of a DC hero.

//HbS


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 14, 2012)

so its not wrong to put people in comas. ok.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 14, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> Dick still has a long way to go to becoming JLU Batman tier.




He only seemed smart because everyone else in that universe was dumb as hell. Especially Supes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

Somebody better pick up that phone.

Because I Fucking Called it!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 14, 2012)

The Big G said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  CC 4ever




> Too me anything is better than Supermartian


YES



Beetles were  this ep


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Oct 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Some one get that shit out there, we need  Links!



Link removed


----------



## Platinum (Oct 14, 2012)

And now 3 months of nothing. That promises to be splendid.


----------



## Angelos (Oct 14, 2012)

Platinum said:


> And now 3 months of nothing. That promises to be splendid.



Well, this was originally planned to be the hiatus episode. At least we got a high note to go out on. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



I was expecting Miss Martian to go apeshit and lobotomize Nightwing and Artemis, but her stunned silence at the entire situation and what she's done is much better.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

Pretty much agree with TPN on the big debate here. Apparently everyone here is a beacon of restraint or something, but no one I know would have hesitated to do something similar if the ability to. It's the _least_ objectionable occurrence from a contextual standpoint.

That being general enough, I'll make two quick comments:


*Spoiler*: __ 



They actually made what the comics always tried to do but never quite did; make the Scarab another scarab user into a truly terrifying physical force. He looks like someone who could go a couple rounds with Superman, based on how thoroughly he stomped all over the YJ Team, and you can definitely see why they can go up against a Green Lantern. Scary stuff.

masa: I'm guessing that when one of the Green Lanterns finally comes back, the Guardians are going to have a shit-fit. Unfortunately, they are busy making sure Rimbor doesn't do anything stupid with the League.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

This is more or less my feeling on what MM did



> if you are attempting to defend m’gann’s use of brain damaging telepathy to attack kaldur
> 
> please keep in mind that m’gann has been told that doing that to people is wrong, it’s what ended her relationship with conner. that and nothing else.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

Uh, that's a lot of bullshit (Yes, we have prisons... and we also have law enforcement, but still allow for superheroes. The whole idea of psychic intrusion in the first place would arguably go against our idea of protection against self-incrimination, but people are okay with that, too.) followed up by a bold assertion (We have no clue of the psychic aftermath or what spurs recovery).


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

so your saying its ok for her to mind rape people, when she has other options.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Zen-aku said:


> so your saying its ok for her to mind rape people, when she has other options.



I'm saying the _reasoning_ presented is a bunch of bullshit.

I don't approve of what she did, but I think she had perfectly legitimate reasons to do it, and if presented with the same power and situation, I can't say I would act any differently. I think everything she does straddles the ethical line between what is right and what is pragmatic, and why what is pragmatic can bite you in the ass.

In essence, I think it's a complex issue instead of your false dilemma. I think boiling it down to a simple "right" and "wrong" misses out on all the factors present.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

it is wrong  cause she has enough power that mindrape is overkill.

further more she knows it's wrong.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> it is wrong  cause she has enough power that mindrape is overkill.
> 
> further more she knows it's wrong.



Again, _context matters_. The difference between Murder, Manslaughter, and Justifiable Homicide are all found in the context of the situation. In this context, I find her choice wrong but completely understandable. If she were on trial, I think we'd get a case of jury nullification.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Again, I'm not a paragon of emotional restraint like you guys are; if I found someone who I used to trust and ended up killing my best friend in a combat situation, I honestly would have done the exact same thing. In fact, I think she was rather merciful; I would have torn them apart with TK, but I'm just a bastard.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

In all honesty, a lot of people in this thread are giving me Michael Dukakis flashbacks.

[YOUTUBE]DF9gSyku-fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Again, _context matters_. The difference between Murder, Manslaughter, and Justifiable Homicide are all found in the context of the situation. In this context, I find her choice wrong but completely understandable. If she were on trial, I think we'd get a case of jury nullification.



In this context, she  could of  just  knocked him out or restrained him, instead she used more force then nessiciary.

"I Got Mad" is usually not a defense that hold up in coart


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Michael Dukakis said:


> In this context, she  could of  just  knocked him out or restrained him, instead she used more force then nessiciary.



She got emotional in combat against a former friend who betrayed her team and killed her best friend. In the context, she was emotionally compromised by circumstances beyond her control. You can try to simplify it down however you want, but it's a complex moment in a complex show. It should be treated as such.



> "I Got Mad" is usually not a defense that hold sup in coart



It's not that "She got mad", it's "She was facing the person who killed her best friend and lost control". It's like a soldier getting up-close on a war criminal and beating him to death rather than taking him in. He'll get a reprimand, but no commander in the world would say they were completely responsible for their actions.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> I always was a fan of Powerhouse, but I am starting to like WonderBeetle these days.



Wonder Beetle owes its existence to TUmblr 



Zen-aku said:


> Somebody better pick up that phone.
> 
> Because I Fucking Called it!



Nice.

But I'm stool Cooler than you 



Fluttershy said:


> CC 4ever
> 
> YES



I love how this was the first time they talked...or Cassie talked to Conner.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

Also they need to write an episode called "Bart & Jamie's Crash Adventure"


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Guy Gardner said:


> Again, _context matters_. The difference between Murder, Manslaughter, and Justifiable Homicide are all found in the context of the situation. In this context, I find her choice wrong but completely understandable. If she were on trial, I think we'd get a case of jury nullification.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


If she was on trial you wouldn't get a case of jury nullification. In the cases I have read over the years Jury members are pretty consistent with finding people guilty when that's what the evidence points to, even if they can relate to the person's actions. The rule of law can be a bitch though in this situation Megan would deserve to spend 10-15 years in prison for GBH. 

Also it is not about being a paragon of emotional restraint it is about being objective. If someone killed someone close to me I'd possibly kill them, if I did that I would be wrong and the law would be right to punish me.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I am actually kind surprised they got away with Black Beetle smacking Wonder Girl against the wall...it was pretty much Rape


----------



## Gunners (Oct 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That being said I wonder if Kaldur getting his brain fried was part of Nightwing's plan? Normally Kaldur walks around with his helmet on which should allow him to defend against psychic attacks. This time he was strolling around defenseless when he knew a Martian would be on board. 

If it's not part of a bigger plan then it was incredibly stupid on Nightwing's part not to involve Megan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 14, 2012)

if that's the Case Dick is a Dick


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



That's not an argument as to why there couldn't be Jury Nullification. Jury Nullification hinges on outside elements beyond the law, extenuating circumstances and the such. Jury nullification is rare, but it happens and this would be such a situation: Evidence points to her doing something wrong, but the emotional context of the case gets the jury to go "'tis not strictly in accordance with the evidence, but..."

And I don't think anyone would convict M'gann of a 10-15 year felony; that's attempted murder range. Not under the circumstances; in the cases you've studied, I'm sure you've run across dozens where murder charges became manslaughter and even justifiable homicide. Along with that, it ignores the context in which they met (a combat situation) where she was able to use force, but used excessive force. Again, this a soldier meeting an enemy in combat and using excessive force due to an emotional connection. This isn't her just walking up to him on the street or sneaking into his bedroom at night; this is in the middle of a fight. It's rather different.






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is not about being a paragon of emotional restraint it is about being objective. If someone killed someone close to me I'd possibly kill them, if I did that I would be wrong and the law would be right to punish me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Objectively speaking, someone who steals food to feed their starving family is committing theft. Objectively speaking, an abused spouse who kills her husband is committing murder. However, it's the emotional element and the context which matters in such a case. Objectivity is part of the criminal system, but understanding is just as important. Complete detachment is _not_ desirable.

I personally don't approve of what she's doing, but I find the dismissive attitude of many (not necessarily you) to be indicative of people who aren't viewing everything that caused this to happen. This is a person who kidnapped her closest emotional connection and killed her best friend.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 14, 2012)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If that's part of Dick's plan, then he has become everything that he wanted to avoid. Before this point, you could argue that he wasn't becoming Batman because he wasn't sacrificing anyone dispassionately because he had to; Artemis and Kaldur both knew what they were getting into. If he was counting on M'gann wiping Kaldur's mind, then he's just as bad as Batman.


----------



## Burke (Oct 14, 2012)

for those that dont know yet, you can watch episode 10 online
itunes didnt get wind of the plan i guess and released it as scheduled
i have a link
if you wanna get your YJ fix to stave off the madness, you might want to hold off watching it until halfway through the hiatus.
if you cant stand the pain, well go right ahead


----------



## Wan (Oct 14, 2012)

Great episode.  Cartoon Network may have screwed up, but at least how they've screwed up has left the show how it was _supposed to be_ before going on break.  Can't wait until more episodes.  Screw you, Cartoon Network!

On M'gann's actions:


*Spoiler*: __ 



I essentially agree with Guy.  I think what M'gann did was wrong and furthermore it's unfortunate because it messes with Young Justice's plans, but it was understandable from her perspective.  She's already been acting like a loose cannon when it comes to her psychic powers so that's nothing new, and it was in the heat of the moment so while she did something wrong it was sort of doing something wrong for the right reasons.

If there's one bright side in this, it's that this will cause M'gann to do some serious introspection and never abuse her telepathic powers again.  Then again, that could also go too far -- she could be so disgusted by herself that she decides to never use her powers again for fear of who she could hurt.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> That's not an argument as to why there couldn't be Jury Nullification. Jury Nullification hinges on outside elements beyond the law, extenuating circumstances and the such. Jury nullification is rare, but it happens and this would be such a situation: Evidence points to her doing something wrong, but the emotional context of the case gets the jury to go "'tis not strictly in accordance with the evidence, but..."


I did not say Jury Nullification could not happen however saying that it could happen is akin to saying someone could win the lottery by virtue of buying a ticket. For the purpose of any meaningful conversation those things would not happen because the chance of either of them happening is so minute. 


> And I don't think anyone would convict M'gann of a 10-15 year felony; that's attempted murder range.


What is the maximum sentence for GBH with intent in the USA (Or the equivalent charge). In the UK the maximum sentence is life in prison which is why 10-15 years does not seem outlandish to me. It carries the same maximum sentence as murder which makes sense because certain injuries are as bad or worse than death. In this situation it can be argued that Kaldur?s injuries fall just short of death because he has been placed in a coma with minimal chance of recovery. 


> Not under the circumstances; in the cases you've studied, I'm sure you've run across dozens where murder charges became manslaughter and even justifiable homicide. Along with that, it ignores the context in which they met (a combat situation) where she was able to use force, but used excessive force. Again, this a soldier meeting an enemy in combat and using excessive force due to an emotional connection. This isn't her just walking up to him on the street or sneaking into his bedroom at night; this is in the middle of a fight. It's rather different.


In cases where murder became manslaughter the individual either lost complete self-control or their responsibility was diminished. Those defences can only be applied to murder ( Maybe it has a wider range of use in America?). Assuming she killed Kaldur an argument for self-defence would more than likely fall flat because there was a significant cooling down period. 

Cases where self-defence has justified murder rely on the defendant using necessary force in response to the threat they believe exists. Megan couldn't rely on that because the force she used was more than necessary. If she fried his brain from the get go then yes it would be justified but she had him defenseless only to continue with her act of savagery until his mind completely shattered. 


> Objectively speaking, someone who steals food to feed their starving family is committing theft. Objectively speaking, an abused spouse who kills her husband is committing murder. However, it's the emotional element and the context which matters in such a case. Objectivity is part of the criminal system, but understanding is just as important. Complete detachment isnot desirable.
> 
> I personally don't approve of what she's doing, but I find the dismissive attitude of many (not necessarily you) to be indicative of people who aren't viewing everything that caused this to happen. This is a person who kidnapped her closest emotional connection and killed her best friend.


If a man steals food to feed his starving family he is not going to be punished severely as it would fall in the category of petty theft, he would still be punished accordingly and wrong for stealing from someone else. If a woman killed her husband and had no defence to fall back on she?d be wrong for doing so and rightfully convicted of murder. The emotional aspect does not affect their culpability, I suppose they?d act as mitigating factors for the sentence handed out ( the thief) and the amount of her sentence she?d have to serve in prison ( the murderer).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If that's part of Dick's plan, then he has become everything that he wanted to avoid. Before this point, you could argue that he wasn't becoming Batman because he wasn't sacrificing anyone dispassionately because he had to; Artemis and Kaldur both knew what they were getting into. If he was counting on M'gann wiping Kaldur's mind, then he's just as bad as Batman.



I agree which is why I feel the show could go down this route. He's shown similar tendencies in the past as you mentioned he wanted to avoid where that was taking him however after taking on the responsibility of being leader and having to deal with an unknown enemy it wouldn't surprise me if he lost his way or decided that he could not longer rely on (what he could now see as) _immature hold ups_. 

If it happens it'd create a nice divide in the team.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Gunners said:


> I did not say Jury Nullification could not happen however saying that it could happen is akin to saying someone could win the lottery by virtue of buying a ticket. For the purpose of any meaningful conversation those things would not happen because the chance of either of them happening is so minute.



I bring it up because I can see an American jury looking to get her off due to the circumstances behind what happened. She is breaking out what is essentially her child and confronting the kidnapper. The crime is not using force, but the level of force she used. I think this would be a "The evidence says she did it, but we find that she shouldn't have been charged in the first place", especially given that this is closer to a military or police mission than anything.



> What is the maximum sentence for GBH with intent in the USA (Or the equivalent charge). In the UK the maximum sentence is life in prison which is why 10-15 years does not seem outlandish to me. It carries the same maximum sentence as murder which makes sense because certain injuries are as bad or worse than death. In this situation it can be argued that Kaldur’s injuries fall just short of death because he has been placed in a coma with minimal chance of recovery.



But you are treating this as two civilians just meeting in the street, which it clearly isn't. This is more akin to a police shooting or a military combat mission. Applying civilian standards doesn't make sense.



> In cases where murder became manslaughter the individual either lost complete self-control or their responsibility was diminished. Those defences can only be applied to murder ( Maybe it has a wider range of use in America?). Assuming she killed Kaldur an argument for self-defence would more than likely fall flat because there was a significant cooling down period.



I think you are missing the fact that this is a combat situation and should absolutely be judged as such. This isn't like two civilians meeting on the street, this is like two enemies meeting in a warzone. Even when one could possibly restrain an opponent, they still have the option to kill them. He was never fully restrained and was resisting for the better part of the time. It was when she finally pushed through that he was done.



> Cases where self-defence has justified murder rely on the defendant using necessary force in response to the threat they believe exists. Megan couldn't rely on that because the force she used was more than necessary. If she fried his brain from the get go then yes it would be justified but she had him defenseless only to continue with her act of savagery until his mind completely shattered.



The "more than necessary" argument is debatable, and I wouldn't want to argue it in front of a jury. Would she have been within her right to kill Kaldur? If so, why is "mindblasting" that much more offensive? Sure, it was driven by anger and revenge... but that doesn't mean that it's a huge breach of "necessary force". I don't think you'd be able to prove that she went beyond what she needed to in that situation, even if she _was_ doing it out of anger. 



> If a man steals food to feed his starving family he is not going to be punished severely as it would fall in the category of petty theft, he would still be punished accordingly and wrong for stealing from someone else.



But _objectively_ they would be committing theft. There would be no mitigation in the sentencing if the jury felt to go easy on him (Probation and possible state assistance versus a prison sentence or fine). While it is important to look at things objectively, that can cloud things just as much as looking at the context behind it all.



> If a woman killed her husband and had no defence to fall back on she’d be wrong for doing so and rightfully convicted of murder. The emotional aspect does not affect their culpability, I suppose they’d act as mitigating factors for the sentence handed out ( the thief) and the amount of her sentence she’d have to serve in prison ( the murderer).



Uh, do you not have "" in the UK?

Again, it's things like these which need to be looked at. There are tons of mitigating circumstances that can be applied here, as well as the idea that we need to apply different standards due to the situation. This is not something which you can apply regular laws to, unless you want to arrest Batman on thousands of felony assault charges.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree with Guy. The blame goes to the 4 with the plan. Could not trust your other 2 teammates with this?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I agree with Guy. The blame goes to the 4 with the plan. Could not trust your other 2 teammates with this?



While what they did is questionable.

MM had options and she made a choice of her own volition.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I agree with Guy. The blame goes to the 4 with the plan. Could not trust your other 2 teammates with this?




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not that she doesn't deserve blame. She absolutely does; what she did was wrong, and she found out the hard way that even the most justifiable times to use such things can backfire.

But this idea that she did so like some unrepentant sociopath rather than someone in a stressful situation going to an extreme response, while perhaps justifiable, wasn't necessarily merited. A lot of the problem is that we as the audience know more than the characters, and thus we have the advantage of foresight in a way they obviously don't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> While what they did is questionable.
> 
> MM had options and she made a choice of her own volition.



 As if you would not think any but revenge in that moment. And it may be that while taking revenge she could get info for the team.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

Its the fact that it has become her go to response to a threat when no one looking is why people are treating her like a sociopath



VastoLorDae said:


> As if you would not think any but revenge in that moment.



No one can say what they would  do in that instance until it actually comes.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> Its the fact that it has become her go to response to a threat when no one looking is why people are treating her like a sociopath




*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh, Beast Boy was looking and totally approved. Batman and J'onn were looking, and I'm not buying that they and everyone else were simply being brainwashed this whole time like some people; Batman _did_ found the Outsiders to do things that the League didn't find palatable, and perhaps this drives he and J'onn (another Outsider) to do such things.

The point here is the whole idea behind "I'll set 1,000 guilty men to live before I sentence 1 innocent man to death": you can do it to all the scum-eating Krolos in the world, all the guys who deserve it... but once you hit that one guy who you thought deserved it and you find out he didn't? That's the one that haunts you for the rest of your life. And that's what M'gann is going through right now.

And please, can we refrain from putting down what definitively happens when M'gann does such a thing? We have no clue how it operates, how long it lasts, or what goes into it. The idea of her "lobotomizing" people is a bold assertion without merit, because we have no idea if the process is permanent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> It's not that she doesn't deserve blame. She absolutely does; what she did was wrong, and she found out the hard way that even the most justifiable times to use such things can backfire.
> 
> But this idea that she did so like some unrepentant sociopath rather than someone in a stressful situation going to an extreme response, while perhaps justifiable, wasn't necessarily merited. A lot of the problem is that we as the audience know more than the characters, and thus we have the advantage of foresight in a way they obviously don't.



 She deserves only some blame. And please no Audience perspective nonsense. Yes people act like they would not do the same thing in the same situation when we perfectly know they are fucking lying.

 But really did NightWing, Kaldur, Artemis, and Wall really think they could have kept this from her especially with her questionable tactics? This is not audience perspective this is just looking back from this incident to when she used it on Super boy. But even Nightwing should have kind of forseen this trouble.

 It was his.their lack of trust in her and Super Boy that lead to this situation. Especially offering up Artemis as another mole through a fake death.


----------



## Wan (Oct 15, 2012)

That raises the question of whether or not any of them besides Connor knew what M'gann was doing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> No one can say what they would  do in that instance until it actually comes.



 Then people should not judge such an action through hindsight.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Oman said:


> That raises the question of whether or not any of them besides Connor knew what M'gann was doing.



masa and I have been arguing this for a little while.

I argue that the earlier episodes indicate that most of the League and Team don't know, but a select few (J'onn, Batman) tacitly approve of what's she's done for the information she's gotten. To me, it fits their characters to be more extreme when it comes down to saving the world. Conner knows because she tried it and stopped midway.

masa believes that everyone knew at some point, but she's been psychically touching up their minds along the way. She doesn't do it to Conner because Conner sensed her and out of respect for what they were basically left him alone after that (I might be misremembering, but masa will correct me if I get it wrong).


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then people should not judge such an action through hindsight.



While I can say i don't know what id do, if i did  what she did it would still be wrong.

Empathy is  not the same as acceptence


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> While I can say i don't know what id do, if i did  what she did it would still be wrong.
> 
> Empathy is  not the same as acceptence



 It is loosely close


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> It is loosely close



not really.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> *As if you would not think any but revenge* in that moment. And it may be that while taking revenge she could get info for the team.



No one in her situation would want anything other than kill him but the fact is despite her feelings, the mission always comes first , no matter how bad she wants revenge , she can't afford to have her emotions be compromised. If connor ran into kaldur he would probably knock him out or try to capture him, not strangle him or rip his throat off, and he's a test tube baby.

Having said that, a large portion of the blame needs to go to the 4 involved too,they should have known megan wouldn't exactly be kind if she ran into kaldur and maybe not try to hide secrets from a telepath


----------



## Burke (Oct 15, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> not really.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 15, 2012)

again you miss the point.

You can understand  and  say "id do the same" about  some thing and still deem it morally wrong.

in the cafe i read about a man who killed a woman he slept with after she intentionally gave him aids.

I sympathize with that dude, and can most defiantly say i might  do the same, but it was still wrong for him to murder her.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 15, 2012)

So guys? Are you really arguing against Miss Martian actions? What she did was wrong but justified. Lets see?


So you're telling me, that you would not attack the man who killed your best friend, kidnapped your brother, and destroyed your home?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2012)

It was not justified either. It was.... a human thing to do.

//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2012)

How can an action be wrong but justified at the same time?

No one is arguing on her feelings , the point is she went in for the kill right off the bat , ignoring the fact that capturing him alive or finishing the rescue mission was the top priority, she is old enough and experienced enough to know and do better but the 4 involved were pretty stupid as well


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

After going over all the stuff here, I've come to one inevitable comparison:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Original Flavor Speedy attempted to kill Lex Luthor for putting him on ice and taking one of his arms. Maybe I'm missing it, but I can't find the outcry where everyone goes "Oh, Speedy is such a fucking asshole. He's trying to kill Lex Luthor!" Hell, Speedy went out and actively tried to _assassinate_ Luthor in his fucking office, and what do we talk about? How his new arm is probably booby-trapped.

M'gann is on a combat mission to rescue her boyfriend and little brother (Among others) from being tortured and experimented on by Kal'dur's allies right after he blows up her home and kills her best friend, and she just happens to mindwipe the guy? STONE THE BITCH!

The M'gann hate is completely fucking stupid at this point. It's Wuzzman "JLA=40K" stupid, and that's _saying_ something. She did something that was ethically wrong, but she thought she was doing it to a fucking _monster_ of a person who had caused her immeasurable pain over the course of _*11 days*_. I don't think I could function as a coherent person if all that happened to me in over the course of a fucking fortnight.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> After going over all the stuff here, I've come to one inevitable comparison:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Mgann hate is rightful so, no matter how you slice it she is in an organization that dismiss that type of behaviour. Guess who else are monsters much more worst than Mantalad, Joker and Lex. You dont see Batman and Supes killing them or trying to. She is a hero, she need to start acting like one rather being a stupid kid like BB.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Mgann hate is rightful so, no matter how you slice it she is in an organization that dismiss that type of behaviour. Guess who else are monsters much more worst than Mantalad, Joker and Lex. You dont see Batman and Supes killing them or trying to. She is a hero, she need to start acting like one rather being a stupid kid like BB.




*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know _what_ Batman did after Jason died. He very well may have thought about it, or attempted it, or at least beat Joker within an inch of his life. With Supes, has Lex ever killed anyone close to him like that?

But regardless, they are both adults. M'gann isn't, and Kal'dur has taken _everything_ away from her: Her home, her boyfriend, her surrogate brother, her best friend. It's not even fucking close to what you talk about. Jason Todd was killed, but he didn't blow up Wayne Manor and take Dick and Alfred for torture, did he? Acting like she's out of line completely ignores everything that has happened to her in the past _*11 days.*_


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You are right it not close because Artemis is just her friend while Jason was Bruce step son , and Dick brother his only family that he has.  Plus it is not her fucking place to do shit to begin with why? Wally is her boyfriend/lover, and Arty has a mom and family. Dont you think they want justice seen? Or in case guess what will happen now Cheshire will hunt down Mgaan I guarantee you that now for what she did and took away from her which is he little sister vengence. Mgaan has no fucking place to do she did. 

You think Batman would approve someone else coming in killing or taking care of Jason killer for him? I bet you if Supes did that Bats will punch his red and blue ass out with a krytonite glove. If Wally , who has much closer ties to Arty than Mgaan ever had, could appear to remain level for losing someone despite him knowing the truth, then she should to.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 15, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> After going over all the stuff here, I've come to one inevitable comparison:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




His actions are still more understandable, he lost 8 years of his life and his arm and turns out there was another speedy posing as him for those years, it was a pretty screwed up situation


immeasurable pain would be aqualad killing j'onn or something like that, she lost her home but guess what? the entire young justice did too it wasn't exactly leased in her name, lost her best friend? artemis was everyones' friend not only hers. 

People need to stop acting like she is a kid, she isn't, there is a difference between inexperience and acting immature which megan did in this case, she came off as a petulant child who does what she wants despite knowing that most of her teammates would disapprove (I doubt beastboy knows the long term effects on people of her mining)

Don't you think connor wants to punch a hole through kaldur's heart?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> I bring it up because I can see an American jury looking to get her off due to the circumstances behind what happened. She is breaking out what is essentially her child and confronting the kidnapper. The crime is not using force, but the level of force she used. I think this would be a "The evidence says she did it, but we find that she shouldn't have been charged in the first place", especially given that this is closer to a military or police mission than anything.


I disagree with your outlook. From what I’ve seen people have a respect for the rule of law and that when the decisions go against the evidence presented it is because of the Jury’s uncertainty not them doing what they feel is fair. 


> But you are treating this as two civilians just meeting in the street, which it clearly isn't. This is more akin to a police shooting or a military combat mission. Applying civilian standards doesn't make sense.


I’m not treating this as two civilians just meeting in the streets I’m treating this as Megan (a member of a vigilante group) frying the brains of a war criminal when it was not necessary. Holding her to the same standard as a civilian is arguably too lenient on her, she should be held to a greater standard because she has greater power than the individual and has received actual training. 


> I think you are missing the fact that this is a combat situation and should absolutely be judged as such. This isn't like two civilians meeting on the street, this is like two enemies meeting in a warzone. Even when one could possibly restrain an opponent, they still have the option to kill them. He was never fully restrained and was resisting for the better part of the time. It was when she finally pushed through that he was done.


I’m not overlooking the fact that it was a combat situation. If I overlooked the fact that it was a combat situation I wouldn’t feel her initial attack was justified. When she started her second attack he was slumped on the ground defenceless, at that point GBH was no longer reasonable force which she went ahead and did. 


> The "more than necessary" argument is debatable, and I wouldn't want to argue it in front of a jury. Would she have been within her right to kill Kaldur? If so, why is "mindblasting" that much more offensive? Sure, it was driven by anger and revenge... but that doesn't mean that it's a huge breach of "necessary force". I don't think you'd be able to prove that she went beyond what she needed to in that situation, even if she was doing it out of anger.


Force that is necessary is capable of changing. Initially killing or mindblasting him would have been reasonable steps to take, when he was a crumpled heap on the ground that force was no longer necessary unless she genuinely believed he posed an immediate serious threat. 


> But objectively they would be committing theft. There would be no mitigation in the sentencing if the jury felt to go easy on him (Probation and possible state assistance versus a prison sentence or fine). While it is important to look at things objectively, that can cloud things just as much as looking at the context behind it all.


In my previous post I made a mistake, in the UK no distinction is made between thefts so a man stealing a loaf of bread would be charged with the same offence as someone steal 10k. It’d be up to the Jury to decide the appropriate punishment. You’re correct in saying the mitigating factors would play a role but overall it does not matter looking back in this thread I’ve realised how off track things have become. Ultimately the man stealing the bread is wrong and he’d be labelled correctly as a thief. 


> Uh, do you not have "battered woman defense" in the UK?
> 
> Again, it's things like these which need to be looked at. There are tons of mitigating circumstances that can be applied here, as well as the idea that we need to apply different standards due to the situation. This is not something which you can apply regular laws to, unless you want to arrest Batman on thousands of felony assault charges.


It is not a specific defence, if you read the cases on the wiki page you provided you would see that it is a case of widening the loss of self-control and diminished responsibility so that it can include battered women. They still have to show either a loss of self-control or an abnormality of the mind. 
There are mitigating factors in this situation but that does not stand in the way of Megan’s actions being wrong and I don’t understand why you feel as though the regular laws should not apply to her. Being a vigilante should/does not place her outside the scope of the law.


Guy Gardner said:


> After going over all the stuff here, I've come to one inevitable comparison:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



People were too busy discussing Lex Luthor's swagger. I don't think for a moment that what Speedy did was right and had he succeeded in killing lex ( ) I'd probably comment on it. 

Anyway this thread reminds me of this.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



With Supes there was the additional element that he knew an alternate version of Superman had been in the exact same situation and _did_ kill Lex- and ended up becoming dictator of the planet. 

Also, Lex was at Superman's mercy- Kaldur wasn't. If she didn't fry his brain they probably would have fought. 

But this is really everyone seemingly missing the point. Attacking Kaldur, beating the crap out of Kaldur, even out of anger, would have been perfectly reasonable if she thought he was actually a traitor, which she did. She probably should have known better, I think, but then so should everyone else. 

So lets be clear- the problem isn't that she mind raped Kaldur; the problem is that she has been mind raping _everybody._ Which is wrong, but this is the first time she's had really bad results from that. And I'm pretty sure that if anyone else on the team had been in her place, they would have beat the crap out of him if they could as well.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so kaldur died without really doing anything? seems like tagging lagoon boy was it. artemis is the one who gets to hang with slade, manta, the new evil team and deal with cheshire and sportsmaster? the fuck? artemis already got a decent sized plot last season. im dissapointed. thought it was going to be kaldurs turn to shine.

black beetle has the coolest voice ever.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell are you talking about? Kaldur is alive. He's just in a coma.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about? Kaldur is alive. He's just in a coma.




*Spoiler*: __ 



he's out of the game. what did becoming a member of the light accomplish?



edit: maybe this is kaldur?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am a little dissapointed at how Kaldur was "taken off the board" so quickly, especially with his new position that would allow him to test his cover against the 'big players', so I can see where cbark is coming from.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Whip Whirlwind said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little dissapointed at how Kaldur was "taken off the board" so quickly, especially with his new position that would allow him to test his cover against the 'big players', so I can see where cbark is coming from.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that pic is Kaldur waking up to Artemis and his dad. I'm  fairly certain that will happen in the next episode. 

He certainly isnt out of the game. And being a member of the Light is what allowed the team to find the Reach and save everybody, not to mention he discovered / confirmed who the leaders of the Light were. And who knows what else.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Huh, cool! Maybe miss M was able to dial it back at the last second?

But I'm looking forward to the inevitable Supes / MM / Nightwing confrontation. Curious to hear his reasons for why they weren't told (since it seems like PiS).

But new characters aside from Beetle / Impulse could really use some time. In particular, Tim needs some more lines. Kid's supposed to be quiet, but not to the point of wallpaper.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> After going over all the stuff here, I've come to one inevitable comparison:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Praise this post. She is being held to such an unbelivable standard no one critcising her can do so without making a hypocritical comparison.

Want a good comparison?

Batman has seriously thrown aside his no kill rule and attempted to kill two times that I know of and both of them were after Robins died. When Jason was killed by the Joker he tried to kill him and only couldn't because he couldn't find the fucker until after he had cooled down.

When Steph "Died" he flatout tried to kill Black Mask and only stopped because the building they were in was exploding and he needed to save Oracle.

And this is the guy with the toughest no-kill rule of all because I can't think of a situation when he has ever actually attempted to break it whereas I can think of cases where pretty much all of the rest of the JL has.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2012)

Superman hasn't. But in the comics Superman and Batman are the only ones with a strict no kill rule these days, and Flash I guess.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Praise this post. She is being held to such an unbelivable standard no one critcising her can do so without making a hypocritical comparison.
> 
> Want a good comparison?
> 
> ...



He also tried to kill the Joker when he thought he shot Thomas Elliot (it was actually Two-Face, and "Thomas Elliot" was Clayface) before he discovered Elliot was a psychopath. He was stopped by Gordon (and maybe-or-not by the Joker protesting his innocence).


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> Superman hasn't. But in the comics Superman and Batman are the only ones with a strict no kill rule these days, and Flash I guess.



Well, Silver Age Supes killed an alternate universe version of General Zod and his minions (with kryptonite of all things- a very slow, very painful death). DCAU Supes also tried to kill Darkseid more than once.

Though on that note, both Supes and Batman helped to kill Darkseid in _Final Crisis._ And Supes helped to kill Mandrakk.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

I also think the no kill rule is often more immoral.

How many lives could have been saved if Superman killed Lex?

Thousands at least.

They're putting their morals above the common good. It's like a politicians who absolutely refuses to compromise on their principles and thus gets absolutely nothing done.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 15, 2012)

About "Before the dawn"


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Miss Martian is going to spill the beans if she's pressed about what happened. Poor Kaldur. I hope he can make a recovery, though if it's going to be with the help of Psimon the plan of our heroes will be revealed to the Light.

Now Nightwing's plans might go down the drain. 





masamune1 said:


> Well, Silver Age Supes killed an alternate universe version of General Zod and his minions (with kryptonite of all things- a very slow, very painful death). DCAU Supes also tried to kill Darkseid more than once.
> 
> Though on that note, both Supes and Batman helped to kill Darkseid in _Final Crisis._ And Supes helped to kill Mandrakk.



Are their convictions worth more to them compared to the lives of untold billions?

They should be able to put that aside with so much at stake.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

I think maybe Kaldur will stay in a coma for a time or something to put the pressure on Artemis being alone behind the lines.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The more I think about things is the more I think this is all part of Nightwing's plan. If you look at the start of this episode his team mates were beginning to question how Nightwing got certain information. If those idiots would begin to question things the Light sure as hell would. 

Kaldur is now in a situation where he will be deeply involved with the enemy, he can't afford to let his kind nature compromise his cover any more on top of that there are psychics within the light who would probably probe his mind. 

That'd be the reason for having Megan fuck his mind up. What strengthens my belief/suspicions further is that him getting messed up seems to be an unnecessary and stupid oversight. He could have informed the team ahead of time ( by team I mean the original) and he could have ensured that Megan wasn't within Kaldur's proximity this mission. There's also the fact that Kaldur was conveniently not wearing his helmet which would have prevented Megan psychic intrusion. 

I think Nightwing knew that Megan wouldn't obliterate Kaldur's mind for the sake of the mission so he allowed her to see him as the enemy.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 15, 2012)

Just seen the recent episode. Black Beetle's reveal wasn't that great to me, but whatever, Beetle showdown more then makes up for that.

It's funny that Megan does her mind thing, and as a result, she herself gets a little mind fucking . I'm interested to see where this goes though, she didn't tell Beast Boy, so will she just keep it quiet or at less confront Nightwing. I guess this is where Slade comes in, to replace Kaldur, maybe, I don't really see Kaldur recovering right away, and someone is going to have to replace him, Slade was seen with Artemis(As Tigress) wasn't he. 

I'm glad Blue Beetle has been getting some nice focus in the show, he has an important part in it so I guess that's why. Too bad for the other new members, maybe next time they should be more relevant to the plot .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought I dearly want to see lots of characters still I think an even greater part of me wouldn't mind having no new ones and focusing on the existing guys if there was a season 3.

But yeah, Jaime has obviously been the most important of the new characaters for quite a while now. Only Beast Boy and Bart come close and the latter is kind of a Jaime support character.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I also think the no kill rule is often more immoral.
> 
> How many lives could have been saved if Superman killed Lex?
> 
> ...





MunchKing said:


> Are their convictions worth more to them compared to the lives of untold billions?
> 
> They should be able to put that aside with so much at stake.



As opposed to...what? Politicians who have zero principles?

Lets face it- the only reason these villains keep coming back isn't anything to do with whatever principles the heroes have, and is everything to do with the fact that the writers and the fans keep wanting to see them again and again. And if the bad guys keep breaking out the asylums and the prisons, its because the security in those places suck, not to mention the police and everyone else who is supposed to be doing the same job as the supers. If Gotham wants the Joker dead so much, then there are ten million+ people who can pull the trigger who are not Batman.

Besides, its unlikely 100% of the public would be happy to let the superheroes go around killing every villain they come across, especially if its guys like Lex Luthor who the public don't always know are villains. And if the other bad guys notice that the heroes are doing this, they will probably respond by no longer f*cking around. To say nothing of the villains who are immortal and / or ridiculously powerful or resourceful, who might try and take advantage of the situation in any number of ways. Honestly, it would be more likely to lead to some kind of war.

And lets face it, their convictions are the main reason they are heroes in the first place, rather than ordinary people who happen to have superpowers.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> As opposed to...what? Politicians who have zero principles?
> 
> Lets face it- the only reason these villains keep coming back isn't anything to do with whatever principles the heroes have, and is everything to do with the fact that the writers and the fans keep wanting to see them again and again. And if the bad guys keep breaking out the asylums and the prisons, its because the security in those places suck, not to mention the police and everyone else who is supposed to be doing the same job as the supers. If Gotham wants the Joker dead so much, then there are ten million+ people who can pull the trigger who are not Batman.
> 
> ...



I'm not talking about small fry like the Joker. I'm not talking about heroes killing every villain in sight.

I'm saying that in the face of a galactic level threat, if the existince of countless sentient beings *hinges* on them breaking their code once, could you not make the case that they should make one exception?

Or do you think that would ruin the character? In my eyes, Batman's or Superman's objections against killing do not supercede the lives of so many.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> I'm not talking about small fry like the Joker. I'm not talking about heroes killing every villain in sight.
> 
> I'm saying that in the face of a galactic level threat, if the existince of countless sentient beings *hinges* on them breaking their code once, could you not make the case that they should make one exception?
> 
> Or do you think that would ruin the character? In my eyes, Batman's or Superman's objections against killing do not supercede the lives of so many.



Well, in those cases, they usually _do_ make the exception- case in point, _Final Crisis._

Not to mention said galactic-level threats tend to be absolute bastards to kill, especially for lone heroes, and those guys are the ones most likely to come back from the dead anyway.

Plus, its pretty outside their jurisdiction, for lack of a better word. I mean, are the Avengers supposed to put the safety of Earth on hold to go on suicide missions to somehow assassinate Thanos or Dormammu or whoever even when they aren't actively threatening the universe at that particular moment?


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I also think the no kill rule is often more immoral.
> 
> How many lives could have been saved if Superman killed Lex?
> 
> ...



yeah but its fictional, it can be idealistic.


----------



## Petes12 (Oct 15, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Thought I dearly want to see lots of characters still I think an even greater part of me wouldn't mind having no new ones and focusing on the existing guys if there was a season 3.
> 
> But yeah, Jaime has obviously been the most important of the new characaters for quite a while now. Only Beast Boy and Bart come close and the latter is kind of a Jaime support character.



I've noticed they've given the batfamily surprisingly little to do throughout the whole invasion series. I mean, nightwing gets to talk and stuff but he pretty much never mixes it up in combat. And robin doesn't do anything, period.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

Next episode is Robin centric...

Or is it the one after?

Maybe they didn't want the Batfam to take over?

And Nightwing hasn;t gone on missions much but he's been in, like, every episode and is central to the running of the team. Same when Dick was Robin, weren't a lot of Robin centric episodes but he was in the centre of a lot of other peoples episodes.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 15, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Plus, its pretty outside their jurisdiction, for lack of a better word. I mean, are the Avengers supposed to put the safety of Earth on hold to go on suicide missions to somehow assassinate Thanos or Dormammu or whoever even when they aren't actively threatening the universe at that particular moment?



It's not in the nature of superheroes to proactively defend their domain. I'm not going to make a case for that. You know how it goes. Only if the baddies do something first, the heroes step up.

As for your example, the Avengers can do a lot more good keeping their home safe than to chase the big bad in an almost pointless effort to kill him.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 15, 2012)

One after that:



> Invasion: 212 - True Colors
> Original Airdate - October 27th, 2012
> When the REACH forms a devil’s alliance with Lexcorp, Robin leads a squad undercover to investigate.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

Which reminds me, did we talk about how Nice Bab's tits were in this episode?

Also like the whole "Operating without your uniform" thing, not sure I am have ever seen the Batfam do that much before outside of something going down while doing civillian stuff.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2012)

YJ's Babs really has some great breasts.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

MunchKing said:


> It's not in the nature of superheroes to proactively defend their domain. I'm not going to make a case for that. You know how it goes. Only if the baddies do something first, the heroes step up.
> 
> As for your example, the Avengers can do a lot more good keeping their home safe than to chase the big bad in an almost pointless effort to kill him.



Which means, in the end, that in general they are doing pretty much what they should be doing.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2012)

You guys think the petition will work?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 15, 2012)

> did we talk about how Nice Bab's tits were in this episode?


lets talk about that instead of this M'gann morality/justification shit


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't understand something. Somebody said the Reach came for Meta-gene after the 6 Leaguers wrecked that alien planet. 

..... but 3 of them are aliens, one is a Green Lantern, one has no powers, and that leaves Wonder Woman? Aren't her powers a gift from gods to Amazons or something, and thus, kinda sorcerery?

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2012)

M'gann i bet this mindrape is really going to turn Kaldur darkside.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 15, 2012)

I doubt they knew all that. They all look like humans to the Reach.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't understand something. Somebody said the Reach came for Meta-gene after the 6 Leaguers wrecked that alien planet.
> 
> ..... but 3 of them are aliens, one is a Green Lantern, one has no powers, and that leaves Wonder Woman? Aren't her powers a gift from gods to Amazons or something, and thus, kinda sorcerery?
> 
> //HbS



I think the Light just took 6 of the most imressive Leaguers on-hand and sent them to make an impression. It worked.

Then they started talking about the Meta-Gene.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 15, 2012)

ThePseudo said:


> You guys think the petition will work?



Nope, never does.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 15, 2012)

What would work is ratings drop  by 50% for the overall channel and they were told it was because of that. This however will never happen.


----------



## Angelos (Oct 15, 2012)

My prediction for what's going to happen:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Megan, regardless of how we feel, will take responsibility for Kaldur's incapacitation or Nightwing will somehow manipulate her into taking responsibility. As far as I know, none of the Light's allies saw what happened to him. I believe that Artemis will hide Aqualad and Nightwing will tell Megan she can make up for her mistake by taking Aqualad's place, considering she already has all the information needed to be up to speed, which would explain this:



cbark42 said:


> edit: maybe this is kaldur?



And it's the only way for Nightwing's plan to continue smoothly without Kaldur magically waking up or, possibly, a powerful telepath or magic user fixing him (which I honestly can't see happening).


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 15, 2012)

Finally watched it, awesome episode. I really need to try and get some Blue Beetle trades, I had no idea Black Beetle was that freaking powerful, he was tossing aside Superboy and Wondergirl like they were nothing. Only disappointment was Static didn't use any powers, guess that's a future episode.

Also, I didn't see anyone mention it, the blond civilian who was captured is Stephanie Brown. The credits list her name. That's some hype shit right there (though who knows if we'll ever see her become Spoiler, Robin, or Batgirl).


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 15, 2012)

It was mentioned a few pages back.


----------



## MunchKing (Oct 16, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Which reminds me, did we talk about how Nice Bab's tits were in this episode?



I don't think we did.

A most exquisite set.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 16, 2012)

people were too busy hating on Megan to note about Babs boobs. plus, who cares? Steph is canon.


----------



## Cromer (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not going to touch the whole Megan thing, too fraught with bias on all sides. Except maybe to say that Dick and Connor should get a lot of the blame. I'd much rather talk about characters. Specifically, we need a slowdown on introduction of new ones, and focus on the ones we've already got.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 16, 2012)

Dick deserves most of the blame in my book. But don't wanna talk about that.


Angelos said:


> My prediction for what's going to happen:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



M'gann is a pretty powerful telepath. Fixing Kal up would be the quickest route to "redemption". 

Anyways in the last interview the producers said they would like to revolve the story around the original six. Meaning Kal probably isn't bowing outta the show right half way into the season.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 16, 2012)

That WAS steph! Ha that's awesome. I remember seeing her and thinking "huh how awesome would it be if that was steph" but didn't think more of it.

Robin/Spoiler episode? Can that happen? Seriously, if not steph, Tim needs someone to play off of to show he has an actual personality.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 16, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



thats actually a pretty good idea. didnt even occur to me that thats what might be happening.

and no, joining the light didnt do shit. the team was able to find the reach because of the tracker he put in lagoon boy, and im pretty sure the team already knew who the light were.


----------



## Doom85 (Oct 16, 2012)

They obviously already knew Black Manta was a member and I think they heavily suspected Vandal Savage, but other than that I see no reason why they would have suspected any of the others unless there was something I missed.

Also, I'm sorry if we don't want to talk about it, but what happened to Aqualad was Miss Martian's fault. Because see, if it wasn't Kaldur, it was going to eventually be someone who was incorrectly suspected, etc.* And honestly, she really wasn't justified in doing it to the Krolotean, I know they're not exactly innocent but them coming to Earth was partially Vandal Savage's fault since as far as the Kroloteans know the Justice League attacked them of their own free will. Not to mention I don't understand why you all would blame Dick alone, yes it was his plan but Kaldur, Wally, or Artemis could have ended it at anytime they wished by spilling the beans to the Justice League if they felt things were going too far.

*not to start a whole other debate, but it's the same problem with Light's rationale in Death Note. Not every single person who goes to jail is actually guilty, unfortunately a few innocent people wind up there but Light has no way of knowing which is which and thus him wiping out all those prisoners inevitably must have killed a few innocent people too. You can't just narrow it down to "I'm good and all these people are bad" because there's too much grey and unknown factors in this world. You wield that sort of power around recklessly and innocent people are going to get hurt.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 16, 2012)

loool YJ gave steph a pity cameo, hope her fans can wank off of those few seconds until her next appearance whenever that'll be


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The team was able to find the Reach because of the tracking device Kaldur put on Lagoon Boy...and that proves that Kaldur had nothing to do with helping the team find the Reach?

They knew Vandal Savage, Klarion and presumably Ocean Master, and I guess they knew Queen Bee, Lex Luthor and the Brain, but....Okay, they might have known them all. But this confirmed it.

Still, he must have seen the inner workings of the Light and gotten a much better idea of the full extent of the organization, and a lot of their plans. If he _didn't_ become the mole, then they wouldn't have found the Reach, wouldn't have Artemis as a second mole, wouldn't have been able to save all of those kidnapped by the Reach (if only on that one ship), and probably a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 16, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> They obviously already knew Black Manta was a member and I think they heavily suspected Vandal Savage, but other than that I see no reason why they would have suspected any of the others unless there was something I missed.


well they knew queen bee and lex luthor from #25 and savage and klarion from #26. may have known about brain from #13 but i cant really remebmber. ra's is just kinda obvious. 
even if they didnt know, kaldur never had time to tell them anyways.


masamune1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The team was able to find the Reach because of the tracking device Kaldur put on Lagoon Boy...and that proves that Kaldur had nothing to do with helping the team find the Reach?





cbark42 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



even if he knew something deep about the light, hes not in any kind of position to reveal it. im pretty sure kaldur isnt needed for artemis to disguise herself and start working for the light.
and yeah, i understand that tagging lagoon boy helped the team out.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 16, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> people were too busy hating on Megan to note about Babs boobs. plus, who cares? Steph is canon.





Whip Whirlwind said:


> That WAS steph! Ha that's awesome. I remember seeing her and thinking "huh how awesome would it be if that was steph" but didn't think more of it.
> 
> Robin/Spoiler episode? Can that happen? Seriously, if not steph, Tim needs someone to play off of to show he has an actual personality.



When I was watching the episode I was kinda joking with myself that the the Steph Fandom would pretend that it was Steph...but it turned it WAS her and I chuckled again.

Some fans think that it got preempted because of Steph's appearance. 




MunchKing said:


> I don't think we did.
> 
> A most exquisite set.



Babs has a most excellent set of boobs and I'm about 95% sure that she and Dick and screwing

I hope the next episode is a Superboy episode. Dude needs some time/plot outside. Plus he's a the perfect choice for a cage fight with an alien gladiator.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> well they knew queen bee and lex luthor from #25 and savage and klarion from #26. may have known about brain from #13 but i cant really remebmber. ra's is just kinda obvious.
> even if they didnt know, kaldur never had time to tell them anyways.



Did they really know they were members of the light from those episodes? Just because Queen Bee and Luthoe were working with the light didn't mean they were members. The Light works with a lot of villains so I don't think those episodes proved anything to the team.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 16, 2012)

MB99 said:


> Did they really know they were members of the light from those episodes? Just because Queen Bee and Luthoe were working with the light didn't mean they were members. The Light works with a lot of villains so I don't think those episodes proved anything to the team.


didnt luthor flat out state that he and bee along with some others were the ones running things after superboy pointed out that the injustice society couldnt be behind everything?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 16, 2012)

The Big G said:


> When I was watching the episode I was kinda joking with myself that the the Steph Fandom would pretend that it was Steph...but it turned it WAS her and I chuckled again.
> 
> Some fans think that it got preempted because of Steph's appearance.
> 
> ...



I felt her boobs were bigger in the first ep of season 2, still a mighty fine pair though


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 16, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That WAS steph! Ha that's awesome. I remember seeing her and thinking "huh how awesome would it be if that was steph" but didn't think more of it.
> 
> Robin/Spoiler episode? Can that happen? Seriously, if not steph, Tim needs someone to play off of to show he has an actual personality.


Can happen, knowing Greg it will happen, if he gets another season. Tim definitely needs help. Poor guy didn't get a single line in the entire episode.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 16, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Can happen, knowing Greg it will happen, if he gets another season. Tim definitely needs help. Poor guy didn't get a single line in the entire episode.



He's gunna get an entire episode coming up


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Oct 16, 2012)

if Tim is leading the mission, its probably gonna be nothing but the new kids.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 16, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Can happen, knowing Greg it will happen, if he gets another season. Tim definitely needs help. Poor guy didn't get a single line in the entire episode.



I doubt it                        .


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> if Tim is leading the mission, its probably gonna be nothing but the new kids.


Seeing Tim actually talking with Imp and Cassie would be enough for me.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 16, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Seeing Tim actually talking with Imp and Cassie would be enough for me.



PAD is still lined up to write another episode for Invasion...I  fully expect that episode to star Conner, Tim, Cassie and Bart


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2012)

Thats exactly what i want, a nod to the original yj 4 kids


----------



## Darc (Oct 16, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> loool YJ gave steph a pity cameo, hope her fans can wank off of those few seconds until her next appearance whenever that'll be



What episode was this?


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Darc said:


> What episode was this?


Last episode (2x10), she's the blonde teen with one line: "Why should we trust...Ok nevermind."


----------



## Wan (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that the last episode had the single best plot twist in the show so far.  It was truly a "wham episode".


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now, it's not that the events came as a surprise.  DC comic book fans had predicted that "the partner" would be the Reach and Black Beetle (though they are apparently obscure enough that my friend, a lifelong comic book fan and president of the comic book club at my university, had no idea who they were); similarly some fans were predicting that things would not be pretty when M'Gann and Kaldur met up.  The plot twist is not effective because it was unpredictable, but because it changes everything and leaves us in suspense.  Will Kaldur recover quickly?  Will he have amnesia after recovering, and will he truly join the Light?  What will M'gann do?  Will she grow and use her powers better, or will she shrink back in revulsion of what she did?  Will she have to face the consequences for her actions?  It's also great because it was an entirely organic development.  It was properly set up beforehand that M'gann had been mindscrewing her enemies, so this came as no surprise.  That didn't lessen the emotional impact as she did it.  The plan was going so well, but then M'gann had to do that.  It was the logical next step in her arc.

To compare, the twist toward the end of season 1 was that Red Arrow was the mole and helped the Light take control of the Justice League.  Whether or not it was predictable, the end effect was a little muted.  I mean, it's the goddamn Justice League.  Did anyone really expect that the Light would have control over them through the end of the season?  I didn't.  There really wasn't any suspense over that point.  Young Justice would save them; it was a foregone conclusion.  The detail about 6 of them going missing and doing who knows what was intriguing, but it didn't add to the effect of the twist.  

The twist in the last episode is effective because we _don't_ know what the conclusion is going to be.  Will Kaldur pull out of this alright?  Will M'gann?  Will Artemis?  This is a superhero show; we know that the heroes win in the end.  What we don't know is what that victory will cost along the way.  "Before the Dawn" added a personal side to that cost, and leaves the door open to more.  It's terrifying, and exciting.




Seriously, I'm impressed.  I may just pick up season 2 on the Zune Marketplace; it's turning out much better than season 1.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe the fandom is nearing 10,000 signatures in just four days. Hopefully it won't be in vain.


----------



## Angelos (Oct 16, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> M'gann is a pretty powerful telepath. Fixing Kal up would be the quickest route to "redemption".



Yeah but that just seems so... anti-climatic. 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways in the last interview the producers said they would like to revolve the story around the original six. Meaning Kal probably isn't bowing outta the show right half way into the season.



Oh, really? I didn't know about this.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 16, 2012)

cbark42 said:


> didnt luthor flat out state that he and bee along with some others were the ones running things after superboy pointed out that the injustice society couldnt be behind everything?



I don't remember, you may be right. Too lazy to check right now


----------



## Kno7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Oman said:


> I've been thinking, and I've come to the conclusion that the last episode had the single best plot twist in the show so far.  It was truly a "wham episode".



The biggest "wham" is combining the last two episodes' titles.

"Darkest before the dawn"


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2012)

man, I can't wait for Connor to rageslap Dick for not trusting him and Megan about the infiltration, which resulted in Kaldur getting mindfucked.


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2012)

Kno7 said:


> The biggest "wham" is combining the last two episodes' titles.
> 
> "Darkest before the dawn"



:sanji

...


----------



## The810kid (Oct 17, 2012)

This hasn't been brought up but Dick may have overcome his fear of being the Batman he already showed signs that he's willing to throw away his team for the mission more than Kaldur in season one. It may comeback to bite him in the ass this season.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 17, 2012)

The810kid said:


> This hasn't been brought up but Dick may have overcome his fear of being the Batman he already showed signs that he's willing to throw away his team for the mission more than Kaldur in season one. It may comeback to bite him in the ass this season.


This once got brought up in Tumblr in a different way. Everyone from the original six has ended up becoming something they would've dreaded or thought impossible five years ago.

Dick has become more like Bats, which he didn't want to be. He is willing to go to extremes to get the job done. Now he is so paranoid he didn't even let M'gann and Kon know about their little plan. He has almost started to view his "friends" as his "associates", just like Bruce.

Kal has thrown down his uptight honour and stuff to become a mole to spy on his biological father.

Arty also ended up being a mole for Dick, another righteous character doing something she would never want to do five years ago.

M'gann became the Darth Martian that she would've thought unthinkable five years ago.

Kon was arrogant, confident and had terrible anger management. Now he is much more calm and almost suffers from an inferiority complex because of him not aging and his powers not developing.

Wally retired from the hero business he loved so much. Now he even sits there with food in front of him. His character has obviously changed.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 17, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> This once got brought up in Tumblr in a different way. Everyone from the original six has ended up becoming something they would've dreaded or thought impossible five years ago.
> 
> Dick has become more like Bats, which he didn't want to be. He is willing to go to extremes to get the job done. Now he is so paranoid he didn't even let M'gann and Kon know about their little plan. He has almost started to view his "friends" as his "associates", just like Bruce.
> 
> ...



Eh...I think its the opposite.

Dick _did_ want to be Batman; he only changed after having to make horrible sacrifices in the training simulation. I wouldn't say not telling Conner or M'gann is based on paranoia, just strategic sense- the fewer people know, the better, and the plus of Artemis and Wally knowing is that they are not heroes anymore and thus, have less chance of running into Kaldur and accidently blowing his cover.

Kaldur feared he was too much of a soldier to be a good leader- and now he is deep cover with Nightwing as his handler. Being a mole doesn't affect his honour (his dad is a bastard and deserves it).

Artemis _did_ go undercover five years ago, when she pretended to side with her father and sister.

M'gann was always a little ruthless and, well, alien at times, and its not a surprise that she goes all mind-rapy on people she feels deserves it. This is the girl who knocked out her entire team just to hide her appearance, after all.

Kon was always arrogant and confident eg. thinking he could take Black Canary- (if anything he's mellowed out in both areas) and had an inferiority complex about his powers- hence why he took those drugs from his dad. Not to mention his relationship with Superman.

And Wally isn't retired- he's just at college. And he _always_ sat around eating food. The only difference is he doesn't have Captain Marvel serving him anymore.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2012)

I saw something interesting on Tumblr just now...it seems that on today's issue of YJ compared to the original image released a few months ago...that Icon is missing from the cover...

Maybe there is truth to DC loosing Static, Icon and Rocket and maybe that's why they didn't air the episode.


----------



## Black Superman (Oct 17, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I saw something interesting on Tumblr just now...it seems that on today's issue of YJ compared to the original image released a few months ago...that Icon is missing from the cover...
> 
> Maybe there is truth to DC loosing Static, Icon and Rocket and maybe that's why they didn't air the episode.




Well one thing has to be made clear, DC does NOT own the Milestone characters. Also Dwayne and Derek had a level of veto power where DC couldn't do things without their consent.

DC tried some slimy **** with Static during the new 52 bull****. They made radical changes to Static and didn't clear any of it with the Milestone guys. Then they got a former Milestone writer to write the book, but really just put his name on the cover and had the artist and editor doing the stories (which sucked). 

Thankfully the writer (John Rozum) caught wind of it, left the book, and put them on blast for what they were doing. 

One funny thing about it was the artist (Scott McDaniel) called himself defending himself and really just co-signed everything the writer had already said.






the McDaniel stuff is a LONG read, but they're both intersting and give a glimpse in just how ****ed up DC is when it comes to how they approach certain properties.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 17, 2012)

Speaking of the whole DC/Milestone feud thing going on, just saw this on Bleeding Cool(I know not the most legitimate news site) about a few ideas/theories as to  why DC Nation got delayed till Jan:



> There have been several people willing to talk, all of them anonymously. Pretty much everything I heard from one person was corroborated by another. So I’ve compiled it all. Even when it seems like overkill, or contradiction, none of this came from just one source.
> 
> Here are the theories, all of them posited as fact by sources of various standing. Treat them as rumours, but I know which ones I’d put my stock in.
> 
> ...



Reason 1 seems to have the most weight behind it, but I can see the lack of merch sails being a real big problem. though Im curious to see how well the video game sells


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 17, 2012)

If DC loses the Milestone characters, part of me doesn't even give a darn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 17, 2012)

The idea of marketing Toys with these shows is an outdated and fucking stupid. The need to rethink how they market these things into different type of merch that can appease both Teens, kids and young adults.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2012)

Only so much money can be made from TV-advertising. Especially when your young adult viewership pirate 50% of the show. So it really depends. Kids buy toys, adults buy dvd's (maybe), and the rest is advertising. How big is yj viewership to be funded by ad dollars alone?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> If DC loses the Milestone characters, part of me doesn't even give a darn.



Nearly 90% of me has no fucks to give if they loose them



Danger Doom said:


> The idea of marketing Toys with these shows is an outdated and fucking stupid. The need to rethink how they market these things into different type of merch that can appease both Teens, kids and young adults.



I'm curious to see how well the YJ video game sells



Wuzzman said:


> Only so much money can be made from TV-advertising. Especially when your young adult viewership pirate 50% of the show. So it really depends. Kids buy toys, adults buy dvd's (maybe), and the rest is advertising. How big is yj viewership to be funded by ad dollars alone?



To me the three main YJ merch is the comics, the upcoming video game and the DVDs....though one could factor in the itunes episode sales too especially after this past weekend


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2012)

they should give everyone motorbikes! kids love motorbikes. and gliders and grappling hooks. and flying jetpacks and jets! 

Bioship is such a lame name. it reminds kids of school, not cool.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 18, 2012)

When does the video game come out?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm thinking the hiatus might be because DC realized that their block will basically be non existent for a year if they finish airing all the eps in december and their new shows don't start until fall.

In addition to possibly them wanting to market more merchandising heavy shows during the holidays.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Oct 18, 2012)

The Irony of this is if this was aired via YouTube they would make way more money by ads.


----------



## Wan (Oct 18, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The Irony of this is if this was aired via YouTube they would make way more money by ads.



Not if people used adblockers...*cough*.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2012)

Foxve said:


> When does the video game come out?


I think February of next year.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2012)

I love Cassie WANTS to be kidnapped rather than hang with Dick and Jamie


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 18, 2012)

Cassie seems like the person who would start message boards fights about how Wonder Woman could be Superman.

"Come on, Nightwing-"

"Look, Cass, we are _not_ instituting 'power levels' for team members."


----------



## The Big G (Oct 18, 2012)

Guy Gardner said:


> Cassie seems like the person who would start message boards fights about how Wonder Woman could be Superman.
> 
> "Come on, Nightwing-"
> 
> "Look, Cass, we are _not_ instituting 'power levels' for team members."



Greg has already said that Conner is stronger than Cass

so whatever Cassie's power level is Conner's is higher


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 18, 2012)

lol a clone is > demigod.

dat Luthor genes.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2012)

The videogame looks like absolute shit, the script is the one thing that might be worth it. 

This brings me to a crossroads. If the game flops, CN will just see that as further evidence that it doesn't deserve to be renewed. So should i buy shit to support quality? 

Quite a paradox.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Oct 18, 2012)

Have nothing on the game recently. All I've seen are things that were still pre-alpha/early beta. Do TV Show tie-ins sell very well in the first place?

And now reading the comic, you can tell Weisman wishes he could do with Captain Atom. We also get Major Force (Who is considered a "hero" at the moment by others, though Captain Atom doesn't seem very happy with him), Draaga, and a few others I can't tell yet. Definitely excited to see the heavy hitters of the league cut loose.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2012)

I would imagine that spongebob games and the like sell well.

I have seen nothing from the yj game that inspires any sort of confidence in me. It looked like a late ps2 game. 

I wish it was getting something unique done with it. Like the way forward adventure time game.


----------



## Bringer (Oct 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Greg has already said that Conner is stronger than Cass
> 
> so whatever Cassie's power level is Conner's is higher



Pretty sure he was talking about physical strength. And even if Greg says it there is no feats to back it up.....Cassie has better strength feats then him.....


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2012)

The comic looks good to me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 20, 2012)

From what I have seen Cass looks as strong as Conner and better able to use it due to flight and possibly greater speed.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 20, 2012)

Cass is more skilled

but Connor probably has more brute strength at his disposal, I think once he unlocks his other powers he might be stronger overall


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 20, 2012)

Cass got in the team only recently. Kon has been training for five years. At this point Kon would probably be more skilled.

Kon is physically stronger (according to Greg) while Cass's flight and speed helps her a lot. But it's not like they've both punched the same target so far (except Black Beetle who beat them both in no time) so we can't really measure them accurately by what they've done. I would rather take the series creator's word for this and take Kon having more physical strength as granted.

Anyway I don't feel like having this talk again while the show is on unexplained hiatus. Feeling too gloomy. Anyone got any good news?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 20, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Cass is more skilled
> 
> but Connor probably has more brute strength at his disposal, I think once he unlocks his other powers he might be stronger overall



We don't know how long Dianna has been training Cassie though, Conner has had AT least 5 years worth of Black Canary martial arts training plus whatever Superman has done for him....though I would imagine going forward as she matures Cassie would become stronger.



Nightblade said:


> lol a clone is > demigod.
> 
> dat Luthor genes.



Too bad Conner didn't get Lex's intelligence

But going back to the subject of Conner's powers/situation...the creators have to do something about it. They already said not TK, and unless something happens to him to fix his aging like in the comics he's in a really crappy position. He's kinda maxed out. 

In the past I had an idea for an episode where Zod fought Conner and just kicked that ABSOLUTE tar out of him, that they had to take Conner to the Fortress/or Luthor to get him healed.


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 20, 2012)

This Saturday is shit because no DC Nation.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2012)

Only 10 or so empty saturdays left .


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 20, 2012)

If only the rest of the damn episodes got aired in Brazil or some other place like it did back in season 1.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 25, 2012)

Brandon tweeted that today they officially finished production for season 2


----------



## Hunted by sister (Oct 25, 2012)

Finished as in "it's ready" or as in "we're done here it won't be aired ever"?

//HbS


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Finished as in "it's ready" or as in "we're done here it won't be aired ever"?
> 
> //HbS


Finished as in "it's ready". But seems like Cartoon Network has other ideas.


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 25, 2012)

so should I have low expectation for season 3 happening?


----------



## The Big G (Oct 25, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> so should I have low expectation for season 3 happening?



I think with this most recent hiatus that yeah that might be warranted. 


Its kinda hard to gauge how popular YJ is, sure its popular on the internet, but does it make enough money in sales to satisfy its CN overlords?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 25, 2012)

I think there will be a season 3 and I don't think the hiatus is down to poor ratings/product sales otherwise they wouldn't care about the leak online. I think it is just down to what they have in mind. If they air all of the episodes of Green Lantern and Young Justice now they will have nothing for a good year, there line up could be stale. 

If they wait until January the episodes could be spaced out up to March-April.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2012)

What about that new Teen Titans GO show?


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone knows about the TV ratings of Invasion? It's popular on the Internet. It has a really diverse fanbase. But guess it won't make it without big TV ratings and stuff.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 25, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Anyone knows about the TV ratings of Invasion? It's popular on the Internet. It has a really diverse fanbase. But guess it won't make it without big TV ratings and stuff.



Especially if you take hiatuses like these. Some viewers would rather wait for the season to be finished rather than be frustrated.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 25, 2012)

YJ does well ratings wise I guess. Not Korra levels, but good enough.   Invasion gets at least 1.8 million views an ep. Season 2 is doing much better than the first season.


----------



## spectre991 (Oct 27, 2012)

Found this on Tumblr,


----------



## Bringer (Oct 28, 2012)

Damn YJ is clever. Elastigirl/Rita Farr made a cameo in YJ season 1. 

She is one of the actors in the Hello Megan intro. A other fun fact is she is Beastboy adoptive mother in the comics.


----------



## MB99 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmmm... Reruns of Young Justice are being added to Boomerang. Looks like they will be airing two episodes every Saturday starting with "Misplaced", leading up to the new episodes on Cartoon Network in January. This starts on November 3 at 9:00 pm.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 1, 2012)

I just can't get pass this.

Almost every senior member of the Justice League has a part to play in the series, but not Hal Jordan. Haj freakin' Jordan, one of the most powerful beings in DC universe, is standing somewhere on the screen like a freaking fodder -.-'

Even Aquaman has a bigger role to play, ffs -.- Aquaman


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2012)

You got a problem with Aquaman? ?


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 1, 2012)

No


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2012)

To be honest, Hal is just a space cop.

//HbS


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> No




lame, I regret being introduced to JL/JLU aquaman first, every other version just seems lame in comparison


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> lame, I regret being introduced to JL/JLU aquaman first, every other version just seems lame in comparison



Lame? Want to try that again?

]


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Lame? Want to try that again?



still lame


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> still lame







/argument


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, PAD's / Morrison's Aquaman will always be my favorite.

This was the guy who after Poseidon was killed by Triton, the guy lets himself be killed so he can get to the afterlife, beats the crap out of Charon, jacks his boat and rallies all these other souls to come with him, then storms the gates of hell (chopping off one of cerberus's heads in the process iirc) and makes a deal with hades to get his god back.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> I just can't get pass this.
> 
> Almost every senior member of the Justice League has a part to play in the series, but not Hal Jordan. Haj freakin' Jordan, one of the most powerful beings in DC universe, is standing somewhere on the screen like a freaking fodder -.-'
> 
> Even Aquaman has a bigger role to play, ffs -.- Aquaman



Well 

Superman-superboy
arrow-artemis/speedy
ww- cassie
batman-robin/batgirl
flash-kid flash/impulse
aquaman-aqualad

The green lanterns don't really have sidekicks, I don't know maybe introduce kyle rayner?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2012)

To be honest, I really like YJ Aquaman. Calm king seems fitting.


Dr.Douchebag said:


> The green lanterns don't really have sidekicks, I don't know maybe introduce kyle rayner?


Guy Gardner for the team 

//HbS


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 1, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> To be honest, Hal is just a space cop.
> 
> //HbS



You don't read the comics, right?

Jesus, even John Stewart got a bigger role -.-'


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 1, 2012)

We need Kyle, if possible a younger Kyle as part of the team. 

Yeah it's been said way too many times already.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah, Kyle Rayner would be a logical choice, but he should be saved for Season 3, assuming we get one. They have enough members as it is they need to develop further.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL Guy Gardner would be awesome

hitting on all the hot women whether hero or villain, not giving a fuck and shit :ho


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> /argument



[YOUTUBE]Zjp0BWYmE24[/YOUTUBE]

ocean man
/thread


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> LOL Guy Gardner would be awesome
> 
> hitting on all the hot women whether hero or villain, not giving a fuck and shit :ho



never got why hal was so popular, his soo.... bland. steward, guy, kilowog are all vastly more interesting and fun.


----------



## Starstalker (Nov 1, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> never got why hal was so popular, his soo.... bland. steward, guy, kilowog are all vastly more interesting and fun.



Hal is popular because he is insanely overpowered.
Other than that, he is the biggest green lantern hero(he saved the universe several times).
Guy and Steward are not too popular. If it weren't for the JL and JLU series, almost no one would know who Steward even is.
Kilowog is funny, I'll give u that 

And I would love to se Kyle in this show. He is amazing


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 1, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> Hal is popular because he is insanely overpowered.
> Other than that, he is the biggest green lantern hero(he saved the universe several times).



ben 10 is also overpowered and has saved the universe a zillion times as well, if that's all you got then that's just weak.


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 1, 2012)

Just my personal opinion - Guy is much more interesting and badass than Hal. Hal's character often appears to be quite bland. Yeah he is overpowered and he gets the plot's assistance but he isn't that good when it comes to character and personality.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2012)

Starstalker said:


> You don't read the comics, right?
> 
> Jesus, even John Stewart got a bigger role -.-'


I did read some, and I read the articles and summaries. Maybe I confused the timeline, but isn't all that OP shit his future from YJ standpoint?

//HbS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Just my personal opinion - Guy is much more interesting and badass than Hal. Hal's character often appears to be quite bland. Yeah he is overpowered and he gets the plot's assistance but he isn't that good when it comes to character and personality.



Have you read (not watched, although the movie is good) New Frontier? I thought the same but that made me really like Hal Jordan as a character.

Other than that, I think Johns (the character's primary writer since his rebirth) has really missed the mark on his characterization. Johns writes Hal as the overpowered hero, the guy who's always ready to get out there and get it done. However he never really focuses on the flip side of that, that what makes him a great hero makes him a pretty bad normal guy. Yeah there's the carol drama and his family stuff, but its all swept under the rug because there's always some crazy new threat on the horizon.

Also, I love Guy, but he doesn't really work solo imo. On the other hand, he's the perfect foil to Kyle (my favorite GL). Anyone who's a fan of both characters should read GL: Recharge and the Tomasi / Gleason GLC series that spun out of it. Great stuff.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hal and Guy are my favorites. I think Hal was awesome in the New Frontier movie and the current GL animated series, and Guy has been great in any of the comics or shows I've seen him in. John Stewart is okay, he was good in the JL cartoon but never left much of an impression on me in the comics I've read with him in it. I admit, I've barely read much or seen much of Kyle so I don't have that strong an opinion on him, though he was pretty cool in the episode of the Superman cartoon that he appeared in.


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Have you read (not watched, although the movie is good) New Frontier? I thought the same but that made me really like Hal Jordan as a character.
> 
> Other than that, I think Johns (the character's primary writer since his rebirth) has really missed the mark on his characterization. Johns writes Hal as the overpowered hero, the guy who's always ready to get out there and get it done. However he never really focuses on the flip side of that, that what makes him a great hero makes him a pretty bad normal guy. Yeah there's the carol drama and his family stuff, but its all swept under the rug because there's always some crazy new threat on the horizon.


Only watched New Frontier and yeah Hal was pretty good there. But like you said, in most places Hal appears he is portrayed as Hal the superhero. His personality often gets swept under the rug. A character just doesn't feel lovable unless he shows enough of his human (both good and bad) side. 

Pretty much same happened with Stewart in original JL series, but they somewhat "fixed" things in JLU.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 1, 2012)

spectre991 said:


> Only watched New Frontier and yeah Hal was pretty good there. But like you said, in most places Hal appears he is portrayed as Hal the superhero. His personality often gets swept under the rug. A character just doesn't feel lovable unless he shows enough of his human (both good and bad) side.
> 
> Pretty much same happened with Stewart in original JL series, but they somewhat "fixed" things in JLU.



I would definitely recommend reading it. The movie was good, but imo the book is still better. Darwyn's art just can't be perfectly transitioned from page to screen (though it was definitely better than All Star Supes), and there's a fair number of subplots that get sacrificed due to the limited runtime. 

Oh and good point Doom. Hal is great in GL TAS, the episode with Guy was perfect.


----------



## Doom85 (Nov 1, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I would definitely recommend reading it. The movie was good, but imo the book is still better. Darwyn's art just can't be perfectly transitioned from page to screen (though it was definitely better than All Star Supes), and there's a fair number of subplots that get sacrificed due to the limited runtime.
> 
> Oh and good point Doom. Hal is great in GL TAS, the episode with Guy was perfect.



-The Absolute version of New Frontier is on my Christmas list, so I'll definitely be reading it eventually. I already read some of the pages online with what happens with Steel (which was reduced to a few moments in the movie, though I did like the picture in the final montage of the little boy reading a comic beside the gravestone) and it was very powerful stuff. 

I was also puzzled by Wonder Woman's role in the story, yeah the movie focused mostly on Hal, Barry, and Martian Manhunter, but even then the parts we got with Superman or Batman worked and their character arcs made sense even if they were edited from the comic. But Wonder Woman, the scene with Superman and the freed women and then we finally see her again when she shows up at the battle, it felt like her character did a 180 without any explanation so I'm curious how her character arc goes in the comic.

-indeed, both GL and YJ came back with two incredible episodes. So yeah, I'm still waiting to see more, Cartoon Network, I'M STILL WAITING.


----------



## Legend (Nov 1, 2012)

New 52 Arthur


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 1, 2012)

YJ ratings are not all that low, you know. It's definitely not the lowest ratinging on CN, and somebody mentioned season 2 being done and waiting to be aired.

//HbS


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> YJ ratings are not all that low, you know. It's definitely not the lowest ratinging on CN, and somebody mentioned season 2 being done and waiting to be aired.
> 
> //HbS


It was the show's producer Brandon Vietti. But he only said season 2 is done and we haven't got any word on season 3 yet. That coupled with CN's stupidity do make you get a little worried.


----------



## Level7N00b (Nov 3, 2012)

John Stewart needs a writer with imagination. He's been around since the 70s, but he is still written as the overserious military guy who kills other lanterns and blows up planets. The GLC is a military organization, and John is a soldier, that needs to be further explired instead of him always taking back seat to Hal "Blandy McBlandpants" Jordan.  John is still so mysterious and I'm waiting to know more about him.



Starstalker said:


> I just can't get pass this.
> 
> Almost every senior member of the Justice League has a part to play in the series, but not Hal Jordan. Haj freakin' Jordan, one of the most powerful beings in DC universe, is standing somewhere on the screen like a freaking fodder -.-'
> 
> Even Aquaman has a bigger role to play, ffs -.- Aquaman



Get over it.  

Aquaman has been awesome for a while now but he still needs far more good publicity than Green Lantern.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Nov 3, 2012)

So is the dispute between D.C and Milestone real?


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 3, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> So is the dispute between D.C and Milestone real?



All I know is that there's been some drama with the static comic that got cancelled.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 12, 2012)

SO apparently the Young Justice comic was cancelled


Might as well prepare for the inevitable


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 12, 2012)

The Big G said:


> SO apparently the Young Justice comic was cancelled
> 
> 
> Might as well prepare for the inevitable



but...but ....we were gonna get the outlaws


----------



## The Big G (Nov 13, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> but...but ....we were gonna get the outlaws



I know 


I think at this point in time the only two things that have the chance to bring it back for a 3rd season are

A) the episode ratings/#s for the remainder of Season II are through the fucking roof. I'm talking like ATLA & LoK ratings

B) YJ: Legacy sells like hotcakes


----------



## Wan (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 13, 2012)

And now you all know how Spectacular Spider-man fans felt...


----------



## Legend (Nov 13, 2012)

I think the comic was pretty good


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2012)

Cancelling a comic hardly means anything.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah this shit is roasted.


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 14, 2012)

The Greg Weisman curse is real brehs!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 14, 2012)

You wankers have no hope.


----------



## Legend (Nov 14, 2012)

Im a blue lantern


----------



## Narutossss (Nov 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> You wankers have no hope.



bro it's cartoon network, the only faith I have in them is fucking up a good thing.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 13, 2012)

I liked the comics, so if they are cancelled, that will be a shame. 

Hope it doesn't mean anything for the show, though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

As long as the show doesn't get cancelled or shortchanged.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

I was under the impression it was cancelled and they're just going to air the rest of the second season in January.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 13, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> I was under the impression it was cancelled and they're just going to air the rest of the second season in January.



I'll cry like a baby if that' true. I will.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

You are some dramatic ninnies. The show was push back because of the season.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 13, 2012)

That's the last bit I heard about it, but nearly all that I watch gets cancelled at one point or never heard about again, so I gotta be careful with my heart.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2012)

It's a kid show without any merch.

Of course it's getting canned.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 13, 2012)

It's probably already cancelled and they haven't told us yet.

I have not hope for it or GLTAS getting any further series.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2012)

It's best you all just come to grips with it right now and rip the band aid off.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2012)

At least its coming back next month


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

There's only one way to save it. Season 3 in CG!


----------



## Hellblazer (Dec 15, 2012)

is it true?????????can my eyes be deceiving me???YJ coming back?


----------



## Wan (Dec 15, 2012)

xtremekidx said:


> is it true?????????can my eyes be deceiving me???YJ coming back?



Apparently so. Really though, it was never a question that we would get to see the end of Season 2; the episodes were finished and sitting around waiting to be aired, it was just a matter of when.  The real question is if we'll get a season 3.



Platinum said:


> It's a kid show without any merch.
> 
> Of course it's getting canned.



 ?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2012)

Avatar has merch and it had a movie.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 15, 2012)

I just realized mech is merchandise. Neat.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 15, 2012)

Found a new trailer for DC nation
The Wolverine Poster


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 15, 2012)

Shame the first ep back will be the one we've all already seen cause it was still uploaded to YT, then everywhere else.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2012)

I forgot which ep it is tbh


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 15, 2012)

The one where the Team fight the Reach and rescue the prisoners.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 15, 2012)

what's sad is that transformers prime started around the same time as this show and it's third season has already been greenlit and will air in the spring, while not even half of season two of this has even aired yet. This show is such a mess compared to tprime it's not even funny. I'd be surprised if this got another season.


----------



## Wan (Dec 15, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Avatar has merch and it had a movie.



Avatar merch and its movie tanked harder than a sloth in a horse race.


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2012)

Was that shaved head roy at the end?


----------



## Pseudo (Dec 16, 2012)

Is this Mal, as Guardian?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2012)

I am yelling toys isnt going to keep this show alive. Seriously toys are so outdated and you cant really depend on it as a solid merch.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 16, 2012)

So the next ep has this synopsis

The Team is trapped inside the Hall of Justice for a cage match against a brutal alien gladiator

lobo pls 

Did they mention why this series has such sporadic airing dates?


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2012)

Arsenal and New Guardian


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2012)

I think they need to start thinking more long term that things like Toy sales and start thinking towards how the shows can influence people into seeing live action films, purchasing video games etc. 

Easiest example would be Batman TAS, X-Men, Spiderman etc. those series influenced my interest in the characters long before their comics. Ultimately that interest drove me to see the films, I'm sure that it is similar with other people.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 17, 2012)

You can push more shirts, caps, hoodies than any toy line period.


----------



## Wan (Dec 17, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> I am yelling toys isnt going to keep this show alive. Seriously toys are so outdated and you cant really depend on it as a solid merch.



Strong toy sales certainly don't hurt, though.  And "merch" means everything sold based on the show -- that includes shirts, caps, hoodies, etc.  Young Justice just isn't selling too well with any of those.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder what they're doing wrong though? I mean look at ben 10, kids love that shit HARD! I mean I always see kids swaging ben 10, I saw one kid that had like a ben 10 scooters, watch, bagpack, jacket and he moving about like he was proud about it too.

It's probably why ben 10 been on air for like forever now, while most get canned before even a second or third season... 

So the pattern is the better the show the worse it's merch sells?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 17, 2012)

Narutossss said:


> I wonder what they're doing wrong though? I mean look at ben 10, kids love that shit HARD! I mean I always see kids swaging ben 10, I saw one kid that had like a ben 10 scooters, watch, bagpack, jacket and he moving about like he was proud about it too.
> 
> It's probably why ben 10 been on air for like forever now, while most get canned before even a second or third season...
> 
> So the pattern is the better the show the worse it's merch sells?



Ben 10 appeals to 5-10 year olds who wouldn't really care about wearing a Ben 10 scooter, watch etc. 

Young Justice appeals to kids in their teens. At that age I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a Kid Flash cap. They'd be better of striking a partnership with Nike so that their characters advertise certain clothing lines.


----------



## Bringer (Dec 17, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway I seen a interesting youtube comment. Apparently there was a theory going around that Mal becomes the guardian in episode 11. This episode seems to foreshadow that Mal might become a hero to spend time with bumble bee kinda like a "if you can't beat them, join them" type of thinking. In episode 11 the team gets locked in the hall of justice with a brutal alien gladiator. And the guardian suit is in the hall of justice?
> 
> I feel that Mal would wear the suit to help fight.





ThePseudo said:


> Is this Mal, as Guardian?





I guess I that youtube comment was right


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 18, 2012)

I love Sphere,  "HEY GUYS WAIT I WANNA BE IN THE GROUP SHOT!"


----------



## Doom85 (Dec 18, 2012)

In terms of merch, Young Justice does have a video game coming out. That could help.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 18, 2012)

Doom85 said:


> In terms of merch, Young Justice does have a video game coming out. That could help.


it doesn't look very good tho.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 18, 2012)

Is that real Roy? I can't really see the hand/arm, looks like a glove or something to me. 

And I'm not sure what to think about the New Guardian.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 18, 2012)

Its the real Roy and if I was the team I would kick his ass out with that potential thermal nuclear bomb.


----------



## MB99 (Dec 19, 2012)

New Trailer for the rest of the season:



Wow. Lots of stuff to come and it looks great.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Dec 19, 2012)

So Longshadow's ability is like Armor from X-men.


----------



## Level7N00b (Dec 19, 2012)

MB99 said:


> New Trailer for the rest of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Lots of stuff to come and it looks great.



I was gonna post this. 

Looks like we're gonna get Static after all. Everything else is second seat for me.


----------



## Angelos (Dec 19, 2012)

MB99 said:


> New Trailer for the rest of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Lots of stuff to come and it looks great.



Awesome. Good to see Vandal back, for one of the main villains of the show he hasn't appeared as much as I'd want him to.


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2012)

So superboy finds out


----------



## Wan (Dec 20, 2012)

MB99 said:


> New Trailer for the rest of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Lots of stuff to come and it looks great.



Looks promising.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Things of note from the trailer

Slade fucking owning Lagoon Boy always good to see.
Mother fucking Mongul with a badass art design.
Vandal is serious.
Bart doing his thing.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 20, 2012)

so I guess Mongul will be this seasons Black Adam.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 20, 2012)

I thought I saw Mongul swatting flies.

Turns out he was swatting Wonder Girl and Wolf... 

BTW Black Beetle's voice actor in real life is as almost big as the character he plays.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2012)

Black Beetle VA is the 2nd in command of the Lycans from the movie Underworld.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 20, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> I thought I saw Mongul swatting flies.
> 
> Turns out he was swatting Wonder Girl and Wolf...



Conner will avenge them!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 20, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Conner will avenge them!



The guy who cant even lift a school bus against Mongul?

 good one..


----------



## The Big G (Dec 20, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> The guy who cant even lift a school bus against Mongul?
> 
> good one..



He's going to go Super-Kryptonian on him

Conner is the Legendary Super Kryptonian


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 21, 2012)

in Conner I trust. 

GG Mongfool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 21, 2012)

You are just settin yourself up for disappointment . 



Remember when we thought he could take on Black Adam.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 21, 2012)

MB99 said:


> New Trailer for the rest of the season:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Lots of stuff to come and it looks great.



Finally. Looks nice 



bigduo209 said:


> I thought I saw Mongul swatting flies.
> 
> Turns out he was swatting Wonder Girl and Wolf...
> 
> BTW Black Beetle's voice actor in real life is as almost big as the character he plays.



NO! NOT WOLF! Poor thing. He'll return the favor though


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Dec 21, 2012)

This is when Connor needs to show that he's kept up his training with Black Canary. 

I'm dying to see him take on a stronger / faster foe by using actual technique.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 21, 2012)

looking forward to it. shit looks good.


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 24, 2012)

Stupid video skips on me. I saw a few things of it though, looks good! I can't wait for it. pek


----------



## Luna (Dec 24, 2012)

Haven't kept up with the show in a while. Have I missed anything exciting?


----------



## Legend (Dec 24, 2012)

Been on a hiatus


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2012)

I was hoping Static would do something, especially when the fucking water was coming through the hole. I know that could've been lethal to him as well, but I strongly believe that the other captured heroes shouldn't have stayed so idle.

I watch this show in bulk every few months. I've been the most disappointed with this shows pacing since the beginning. I can hardly keep attentive interest with it going on break after every two episodes. Like during the episode where Captain Cold attacked the group of girls, I had a hard time identifying batgirl and a couple others. I had to do a double-take because I couldn't figure out who people were :\

Hope that it coming back in January will mean enough episodes till the second season completely ends.


----------



## Legend (Dec 29, 2012)

Hopefully


----------



## Wan (Dec 29, 2012)

Friday said:


> I was hoping Static would do something, especially when the fucking water was coming through the hole. I know that could've been lethal to him as well, but I strongly believe that the other captured heroes shouldn't have stayed so idle.
> 
> I watch this show in bulk every few months. I've been the most disappointed with this shows pacing since the beginning. I can hardly keep attentive interest with it going on break after every two episodes. Like during the episode where Captain Cold attacked the group of girls, I had a hard time identifying batgirl and a couple others. I had to do a double-take because I couldn't figure out who people were :\
> 
> Hope that it coming back in January will mean enough episodes till the second season completely ends.



Virgil (Static) doesn't have powers yet.  Those kids were captured because they had a meta-gene that gave them the potential to develop powers, but they haven't triggered them yet.


----------



## Friday (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah, that makes more sense. I wonder if he'll become a bang baby like in the original show.


----------



## Foxve (Dec 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMFR-cK3FSo[/YOUTUBE]

Static


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2012)

Any word when part 1 of season 2 is coming out on DVD?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 1, 2013)

Finally caught up a few days ago ( I had stopped watching it because I thought it had gotten a bit boring) and luckily I saw that it had improved compared to the first season. The trailer for the new episode looks and I hope that it is going to stay on air for more this time.


----------



## Friday (Jan 4, 2013)

It'll probably be gone after the next three episodes.

I saw a promo that showed Static using his powers. It would be cool if he joins the group. I miss static, and couldn't get enough of his cameos in Justice League.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 4, 2013)

episodes come back tomorrow!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2013)

Cassie is still shipping with Blue Beetle Big G.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Cassie is still shipping with Blue Beetle Big G.



And it fuckin baffles me to no fucking end!

Powerhouse will be endgame....I can wait


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 4, 2013)

The Big G said:


> episodes come back tomorrow!



Would that be the episode that all of us saw already where the team invade the Reach ship?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 4, 2013)

The Big G said:


> And it fuckin baffles me to no fucking end!
> 
> Powerhouse will be endgame....I can wait



Since when powerhouses can't lift school buses .


----------



## The810kid (Jan 4, 2013)

Young Justice and GL back hoping both get a third season.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 4, 2013)

They Better i Want my Damn Outlaws

[YOUTUBE]SWdf19XwnMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2013)

Spoiler joiningg the team if we get season 3


----------



## Reyes (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I forgot that episodes are coming back this saturday.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

Woop. 

Now I have an excuse to come back to the TV section of this forum.

Young justice and Static about to rock shit.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 4, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Would that be the episode that all of us saw already where the team invade the Reach ship?



Yep



The810kid said:


> Young Justice and GL back hoping both get a third season.



Damn Straight Son



Zen-aku said:


> They Better i Want my Damn Outlaws
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SWdf19XwnMc[/YOUTUBE]



Outlaws 4 Lyfe


----------



## Legend (Jan 4, 2013)

Exactly


----------



## The Big G (Jan 4, 2013)

I really need to finish editing my sig....


If anyone wishes to do it for me....I would be eternally grateful


----------



## Jet Pistol (Jan 4, 2013)

Before the Dawn is coming out tomorrow. We have to wait until the 12th for Cornered.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Jan 5, 2013)

Sportsmaster wants revenge against Black Manta. Cheshire wants revenge against Mantalad. Black Manta wants revenge against Miss Martian. The Heroes want to get Aqualad.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm hoping Sportsmaster is only _pretending_ he wants revenge against Black Manta, but really they both know that their kids are spying on them.

And then Artemis and Aqualad can pull a "Did you think we weren't prepared for that?", kind of thing, and pull out some kind of victory anyway.


----------



## Friday (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't watch Green Lantern, but I saw a thread about a new episode on /co/ and was like "really, I thought it was later this month?" Got kind of excited for a sec to finally see a Young Justice episode as it airs, but I guess we'll have to wait another week.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 5, 2013)

I know it was leaked, but this was new to me, so it was very enjoyable! The only two things I was upset about was what happened to Aqualad and Virgil not using his powers right away (the latter being more understandable).

Btw, I hope you guys still watched in support. Even if it's an episode you already saw online, the ratings matter to get a 3rd season.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 5, 2013)

watched the east coast stream...so glad to have it back


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2013)

New episode ?


----------



## The Big G (Jan 5, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> New episode ?



Well in the terms of this episode "new" is kinda subjective


----------



## Impact (Jan 5, 2013)

I haven't seen it so it's new to me. I was hoping to see static this episode but I guess I didn't really pay any attention to the previews.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2013)

Black Beetles don't worry I can put you half way through the door line made the episode for me.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 5, 2013)

The810kid said:


> Black Beetles don't worry I can put you half way through the door line made the episode for me.



Wonder Girl got owned severely...the hard way


----------



## The810kid (Jan 5, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Wonder Girl got owned severely...the hard way



M'ganns Ownage was much more funny however. I just made it severly more denser bet she wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2013)

Almost forgot about it. Going to check it soon.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

ill be excited next week

though seeing cassie getting pounded is quite amsuing


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Wonderstatic pairing?


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

ive always been of fan of BoyWonder


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Legend said:


> ive always been of fan of BoyWonder



Isn't he like 19-21 or something maturity wise? I don't see how being 5 and looking like your 16 gives you the right to date 14-17 year-olds even when your body hits the 56 mark. Though it would be interesting "power" pairing.

I pick mine cause the age difference made it more likly. As well as it being a hot mix. 

Though I _*really*_ think Kalder and Artamis would make the hottest pairing.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

You missed the pairing i was referring to

Robin, the Boy Wonder (Tim) with Wonder Girl (Cassie) 
Sorry about that


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Legend said:


> You missed the pairing i was referring to
> 
> Robin, the Boy Wonder (Tim) with Wonder Girl (Cassie)
> Sorry about that



Please, boy couldn't handle that.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

The new 52 is saying otherwise


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Legend said:


> The new 52 is saying otherwise



52? What's that? And by what I said, I meant him being 13 and her 14-15(16?). As well as what you initially thought.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2013)

In the comics


----------



## Foxve (Jan 5, 2013)

Legend said:


> In the comics



Please no, anyone but him and beastboy.  I don't want another repeat of katara and aang......


----------



## Angelos (Jan 6, 2013)

I was really excited for the episode yesterday and then I remembered that I already saw it, ha. 




Was still great regardless.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Artemis isn't leaving Wally for Kaldur quite frankly Mantalad doesn't have what it takes .


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Artemis isn't leaving Wally for Kaldur quite frankly Mantalad doesn't have what it takes .



Please, Kalder's got what Wally has in spades.  Wally's personality is just too common for my taste. Now impulse on the other hand


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Please, Kalder's got what Wally has in spades.  Wally's personality is just too common for my taste. Now impulse on the other hand



Wally is superior, for starters he isnt in a vegetated state .


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Wally is superior, for starters he isnt in a vegetated state .



You mean the one he got while on a incredibly dangerous undercover mission with Artamis while Wally stays home and downs like 600 pounds of chips? 

And in a fight, Kalder would wreck his shit. With or without the armor.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Foxve said:


> You mean the he got while on a incredibly dangerous undercover mission with Artamis while Wally stays home an downs like 600 pounds of chips?



Wally and Arty just felt sorry for after all, his best friend stole his girl and she died without him getting her back .


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Wally and Arty just felt sorry for after all, his best friend stole his girl and she died without him getting her back .



He never got the chance to put it down on her, if he did, she wouldn't have been able to leave that.  She just missed out. 

On a real note though, long-distance relationships suck. And I can't help but to look at her like a weak person for cheating cause he wasn't there.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2013)

Well kaldur never called or kept in touch either or tried. So really can blame her.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Well kaldur never called or kept in touch either or tried. So really can blame her.



Really?  Would have assumed he did. She still could have told him or something like that before she moved on. Though were they even able to communicate with each other? I don't recall Aquaman knowing about the attack that happened within his kingdom in the episode "Downtime" till he got back.......


 Lol the life of a Super hero  Staying undercover so you won't get charged for all the collateral damage you cause


----------



## Reyes (Jan 6, 2013)

Was there a preview or the next episode?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 6, 2013)

None that I was aware of.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVClc1MMtGk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZyZvddsqUM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 10, 2013)

wow Despero just wiping floor with Cap and Connor. Mal knows about Megs mind rape shit?


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2013)

So he'll finally become the new guardian


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 10, 2013)

Its about time that bitch feel remorse for those mind raping.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 10, 2013)

So that looks uninspiring. Despro a bounty hunter? Wow that's a nerf.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 10, 2013)

He's a trophy hunter, not a bounty hunter (still a downground from intergalactic conquerer, though).



Nightblade said:


> wow Despero just wiping floor with Cap and Connor. Mal knows about Megs mind rape shit?



He knows that she is capable of telepathic attacks, not necessarily that she has been frying the brain of every villain she's come across. Smashing Despero wasn't working, so why not try that?


----------



## kluang (Jan 10, 2013)

is it too much to ask for lobo to return


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2013)

Not too much


----------



## The Big G (Jan 12, 2013)

Conner seriously needs a power boost....he's becoming fodder....


----------



## Wosu (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, the new episode was awesome.
The Chromoteans are back and another League base destroyed.

Oh and how did the humans never notice the Watchtower? 

M'gann still traumatized from frying Aqualad. Such an awesome show, only 9 episodes left.
Better get a 3rd season.

The show needs more Lex Luthor though, is he part of the Light? 
And yes Connor does need a powerboost, but that was Despero, mang.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good shit all around! 

It's sad it took Miss Martian emptying out Kaldur to realize how fucked-up her mindwiping was. I was expecting her to at least read Despero's mind to understand his powers instead of breaking Zantanna free from his control.

Superboy does need telekinesis or something give him a boost. Well that or some better battle tactics to make him more than the guy that hits stuff.

And lol at Bart being nervous!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 12, 2013)

where can I watch it ?


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> where can I watch it ?



It'll be downloadable tomorrow on psn and itunes. It should also be online then as well and it comes on tomorrow again sometime in the morning on cartoonnetwork again.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 12, 2013)

In my opinion... this episode was a bit underwhelming.


Edit: Also why does Miss Martian need "privacy"... it's not like she actually changes her clothes.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> In my opinion... this episode was a bit underwhelming.



I agree. Aside from the fight and the reach once again playing the league, I kinda expected more. Especially considering that this season only has like 9-8 episodes left. 

Hope this means we are getting a 3rd season.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 12, 2013)

Why are people saying super boy needs a power-up he is crazy strong already.

Or is their a problem with him getting a ass beating from a guy who can shit on captain marvel


----------



## Foxve (Jan 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Why are people saying super boy needs a power-up he is crazy strong already.
> 
> Or is their a problem with him getting a ass beating from a guy who can shit on captain marvel



It's because he's been getting owned somewhat easily the majority of this season.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Why are people saying super boy needs a power-up he is crazy strong already.
> 
> Or is their a problem with him getting a ass beating from a guy who can shit on captain marvel



He's always getting his ass beat. Yeah Greg said he's the strongest on the team...but that's pretty much all he has. Can't fly, no heat vision, no super breath. 

Conner is supposed to be the heavy hitter for the team, and half the time he get's his ass kicked. Its embarrassing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 12, 2013)

YJ is often lacking in its team fight aesthetic in that it's usually multiple team members on one dude and they have trouble writing the fight anyway but "Badguys beats on goodguys for a while"

They could get around it just by having them talk about their strategy accounting for the fact that SB can take a beating better than any of them so should be the groups tank and go up against the strongest opponents.

When he was having his fight alone battle in series one he did better. It's when he has allies with him that he gets hit by the Worf effect.


----------



## MB99 (Jan 12, 2013)

Virgil: "the tests, they started out small, little *static shocks*"

lol. Greg, you're the best

For people looking for a stream:



Young Justice starts at 1:29:52

As for Superboy. I'm okay with him taking a beating since he's fighting people who can believably beat him. If he was fighting the terror twins and got beat like this than I would call bs, but Superboy has no business beating Despero.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

Man your already telling me this will suck.


----------



## Wosu (Jan 12, 2013)

The episode was good, been a while since we had seen a Chromatean.
And the brought one of the strongests one.
Making the danger of both invasions even higher.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 12, 2013)

Also why are people complaining SB got beat on by Despero when Captain Marvel and Zatanna, both much stronger characters in every piece of canon I know of, got whupped too?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

This episode was meh. They could have spent the whole episode dealing with the fall out of the last and a good episode, instead.... The battle was both unnecessary and very poorly done. Only the watch tower reveal at the end was almost "something", except I have an extremely hard time believing that captain marvel, zantana, and captain atom can't disable a rinky dick forcefield. Tired of that gordman guy and his fox news parody. Tired of the big black guy whose only job is to look like a big puppy. Would be tired of bumble bee, but she isn't as annoying as say wasp from EMH. Really not liking captain marvel or Atom, A-list super heroes look like the fucking B-team. They need to do something with impulse, he felt grating....


----------



## Cromer (Jan 12, 2013)

This show has lost too much momentum for me. The insane scheduling means I don't give a darn anymore.


And it was once so good too


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Moe Lester said:


> The episode was good, been a while since we had seen a Chromatean.
> And the brought one of the strongests one.
> Making the danger of both invasions even higher.



What the heck is a Chromatean?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

meanwhile green lantern episode just kicked soo much ass.  Razor.  Aya  skywalker


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> What the heck is a Chromatean?



The little Aliens that were killed off on that island that Black Beetle blew up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 12, 2013)

Cromer said:


> This show has lost too much momentum for me. The insane scheduling means I don't give a darn anymore.
> 
> 
> And it was once so good too



Yeah, the latest gap has hurt it.

Maybe try leaving off until the end of the series then watching all of series 2 in one sitting.

I thought Invasion sucked at the start but looking back in context it's the best bit of the show.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

Invasion started off strong than rapidly lost momentum after Aqualad was just a pawn in Nightswings xantos gambit, instead of the badass ex-hero who was emotionally scared by being shitted on by friends, family, and life in general. Also less cassie...less cassie... I mean don't tease us with cassie fighting lobo and than do jack shit with her...


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The little Aliens that were killed off on that island that Black Beetle blew up.



That was a Krolotean. And they weren't in this episode.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 12, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> That was a Krolotean. And they weren't in this episode.



I think Moe meant the Reach, but got the two alien sides mixed-up (and misspelled it).


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 12, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I think Moe meant the Reach, but got the two alien sides mixed-up (and misspelled it).



But Moe said its *"been a while"* since we've seen one. And we only saw them for the first time in the last episode.

Think Moe meant something else.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 12, 2013)

Even don't glad to have the shell back after all these months, this episode is a little bit underwhelming. And Despero being silent for the entire thing didn't help. They at least got his power level right though.

And the Reach ambassador is just trolling the fuck out of the media.

Why the fuck is Mal even still trying with Karen? 

Moar Virgil next episode.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

They got Despero power levels right? hahahhaqhahahhaha


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 12, 2013)

Not in terms of his psychic powers, no. But he pretty much dominated everyone who came up at him and ignored a lightning blast from Captain Marvel.

You didn't expect him to be given his entire arsenal, did you?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 12, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Not in terms of his psychic powers, no. But he pretty much dominated everyone who came up at him and ignored a lightning blast from Captain Marvel.
> 
> You didn't expect him to be given his entire arsenal, did you?




Well to start with, interstellar gladiator? Doesn't say one word? No epic speeches? No bitches sucking his dick? No making lesser beings kneel before his light as they scream in agony? Wtf.


----------



## FeiHong (Jan 12, 2013)

Funny how you are treating Young Justice as a "Adult" type show. It's still target is for kids...


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey, I already said Despero wasn't great.


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2013)

Mal is acting like a lovesick puppy, just let it go bro Karen is humping the professor


----------



## Burke (Jan 12, 2013)

fucking... i was hoping he would be the horn bitch first >:L


----------



## FeiHong (Jan 12, 2013)

The good part of this episode was the interviews and any scene that didn't involve fighting. It's a build up episode so yeah, whelmed!

Also... I think Blue Beetle just guaranteed IT! Unless Impulse is wrong and he's a bad guy?


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 12, 2013)

I wonder where Wonder Girl went?


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2013)

Probably to her actual home


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 13, 2013)

The Big G said:


> He's always getting his ass beat. Yeah Greg said he's the strongest on the team...but that's pretty much all he has. Can't fly, no heat vision, no super breath.
> 
> Conner is supposed to be the heavy hitter for the team, and half the time he get's his ass kicked. Its embarrassing.



if he could easily take care of everything on his own it'd be a pretty boring show


----------



## Legend (Jan 13, 2013)

he would be stronger with his TK so he's already nerfed as it is


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 13, 2013)

an awesome episode for me...hope to see static shock in the team and want to know what meg and kon were talking about...probably kon wants to know why she didnt use her brain blast..


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> meanwhile green lantern episode just kicked soo much ass.  Razor.  Aya  skywalker



Man, you have weird standards. I only caught _Green Lantern_ last night and I thought it was alright but nothing special. It was one of the few that wasn't building to something new, but sort of showing the strength of the status quo. That's not inherently bad (Aya reestablishes that she's more than an automaton, Razor reaffirms his connection to rage, etc), but it wasn't anything special. Yes, Aya's emotions were seen, but I felt that was already present in the character.

Will say more when I catch the replay of the _Young Justice_ episode...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, that finished a lot stronger than it started.

First off, I feel like we always have to go through this but "character orthodoxy" seems to be absolutely huge on these boards, so let's start with that:

I don't give two shits how Despero is portrayed. Despero, as he's generally portrayed, is "Mongul with Psychic Powers." Hell, he was generic enough that he was the dullest part about the _Justice League_ episode he was in and ended up being killed by a tree. The important part of Despero is not that he's a deep, interesting villain, but that he's a threat to the Justice League on all fronts. Frankly, I was much more pleased with getting L-Ron as the talking part of the episode, because he was MUCH better as a talker than any self-aggrandizing one-shot villain could be.

And on the "Is a Threat" front, this Despero succeeds: He trashes Captain Marvel and Superboy, puts multiple leaguers in catatonic states, and does well as a huge threat to the lives of the characters. Frankly, I think this is why "interstellar tough guy" makes him feel more dangerous; he doesn't have any other objective other than hurting the characters. With no grand designs, there's no way to distract him with other parts of his plans. His eventual defeat is fine, but I think I need to see it one more time to fully catch what they did; they basically reflected his powers back at him with unexpected magic usage, right?

But with Despero playing primarily a physical threat, most of the story concentrates on the fallout from last episode. To this, we get a brief look at the kids and an interview with Virgil, the Reach start their diplomatic assault on the League, Miss Martian is hit with self-doubt from destroying Kaldur's brain (You'd think she'd be a bit more okay with it if she was brainwashing everyone into not knowing what she was doing... ) along with possible reconciliation with Conner, and Blue Beetle revealing the truth to Black Canary. We didn't see much of what was happening on Nightwing's side of things, but that's something that needs a full story focus much like Miss Martian's issues got play in this episode. Similarly, we could have had more of the new Metahumans, but I'm guessing that's something we'll see in another episode.

I think my favorite part of the episode, though, was Mal. He's been rather superfluous throughout the season, but seeing him take on the Guardian mantle in such a ballsy gambit made me smile. I'm not sure that his push on Karen is actually going to work, though. Karen herself needs some development and depth at this point, because "Level-headed Vet" is getting kind of old; it feels like there is more there, but it's just not being shown.

At the end of the day, I ended up liking the episode a lot more than I thought I would when I was watching it. A lot of great little moments (Teenage Billy!) and a lot of big things in the ending propelled it forwards for me from what felt like an episode that was going to keep things in a holding pattern.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 13, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Man, you have weird standards. I only caught _Green Lantern_ last night and I thought it was alright but nothing special. It was one of the few that wasn't building to something new, but sort of showing the strength of the status quo. That's not inherently bad (Aya reestablishes that she's more than an automaton, Razor reaffirms his connection to rage, etc), but it wasn't anything special. Yes, Aya's emotions were seen, but I felt that was already present in the character.
> 
> Will say more when I catch the replay of the _Young Justice_ episode...



The difference to me is that I got excited about more green lantern and came off with a shrug after young justice. Fight scenes that don't put you to sleep, kinda helps.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> The difference to me is that I got excited about more green lantern and came off with a shrug after young justice. Fight scenes that don't put you to sleep, kinda helps.



I don't understand why, frankly. The Manhunter fights were kind of dull. Despero actually felt like an intimidating challenge compared to the Manhunters, despite the powerup.

I mean I still enjoyed _Green Lantern_, but it sort of jogged in place this week; nothing really new, nothing moving forwards. Looking forwards to next week, but I can admit that this week was kind of dull.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 13, 2013)

FeiHong said:


> Funny how you are treating Young Justice as a "Adult" type show. It's still target is for kids...



Like Newruto and Clorox?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 13, 2013)

The manhunter fights were engaging. Despero playing pinball could have been skimped entirely.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 13, 2013)

The Manhunter fights are all starting to look the same.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 13, 2013)

But their fodder. How many times can I see superboy get bitch slapped into the stratosphere.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> But their fodder. How many times can I see superboy get bitch slapped into the stratosphere.



...

Not only does that not address what he said, but brings up a whole new line of attack against your argument: they're fodder, so how is they're any interest in seeing how they fight them?

Despero is an actual challenge to be overcome, where you aren't sure how they'll overcome it. And frankly, watching them get tossed around was visually more interesting with the amount of destruction it caused and how they caused it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know who they are supposed to be...


(minus Static of course)


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't know who they are supposed to be...
> 
> 
> (minus Static of course)



From left to right:  (Seen fighting the Flash Family in Episode 6), Static, , and .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> From left to right:  (Seen fighting the Flash Family in Episode 6), Static, , and .



I thought that was Neutron but i'm pretty sure the one on the other end is a girl


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I thought that was Neutron but i'm pretty sure the one on the other end is a girl



I know it's a girl. New version of the character. I think there's a trailer clip with her using wind powers. Also, look at the color schemes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Huh i guess well see, shame no Wonder Twins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 13, 2013)

To be honest I wanted to see this universe take on Herald.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 13, 2013)

In fairness, Mal was Guardian first. No reason to think that he couldn't become Herald after getting his hands on some NewGeniTech.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

I love how Z seemed to instantly adapt to being woken up and viewing through Cap's senses. Also the handclap to do the spell was pretty cool. FMA ftw


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 14, 2013)

This is the first time ever I've seen Despero, but maybe Zatanna was kinda consciouss and thinking, at least on any kind of level, while being disabled? I don't know how Despero's powers work, so that's just a wild guess.

//HbS


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh I was fine with it , and really it could have just being that Z was getting ready to do a reflection right before she got hit. My point is that she SHOULD be pulling off spells that quick , and it was nice to see her as somewhat of a mystical big gun here.

First season Z was kind of a scrub due to inexperience.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> This is the first time ever I've seen Despero, but maybe Zatanna was kinda consciouss and thinking, at least on any kind of level, while being disabled? I don't know how Despero's powers work, so that's just a wild guess.
> 
> //HbS



SNSD @ Guerrilla Date Part 2 

Despero is an alien warlord who, after being ousted by the Justice League (well, they were involved in some way at least), gained the mystical powers of the Flame of Pytar. It grants him a range of powers including invulnerability, nigh-immortality (the one time he was killed, he came back as a ghost and started possessing people) and super-strength (apparently in one story, he took on Superman, Wonder Woman, Captain Marvel, Power Girl and Hour Man at the same time), as well as a range of psychic powers out of his third eye which are somewhere around J'onn J'onzz level (though he already had the third eye and minor hypnotic powers- the Flame probably just enhances all of his abilities). He can also alter his mass and size to a limited level.

So, as far as how his powers would work on Zatanna, its really up to him. I suppose she could have been conscious, but that would probably be down to his laziness. He should have been able to fry her mind if he really wanted.


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 14, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> SNSD @ Guerrilla Date Part 2
> 
> Despero is an alien warlord who, after being ousted by the Justice League (well, they were involved in some way at least), gained the mystical powers of the Flame of Pytar. It grants him a range of powers including invulnerability, nigh-immortality (the one time he was killed, he came back as a ghost and started possessing people) and super-strength (apparently in one story, he took on Superman, Wonder Woman, Captain Marvel, Power Girl and Hour Man at the same time), as well as a range of psychic powers out of his third eye which are somewhere around J'onn J'onzz level (though he already had the third eye and minor hypnotic powers- the Flame probably just enhances all of his abilities). He can also alter his mass and size to a limited level.
> 
> So, as far as how his powers would work on Zatanna, its really up to him. I suppose she could have been conscious, but that would probably be down to his laziness. He should have been able to fry her mind if he really wanted.


Guess then he got downgraded slightly. He didn't seem _this_ good in the episode. He was pretty damn impressive though.

BTW handclap FMA style spell ftw!


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Also, he's supposed to be a genius, more of a mastermind-type villain than a brutish gladiator one. He's an intergalactic conqueror, or aspires to be at any rate.

*EDIT: * And I forgot, but in some stories he is a reality warper (though low-tier, I think).


----------



## Darc (Jan 14, 2013)

Can someone link me to the new ep from Saturday? plssssss


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 14, 2013)

MB99 said:


> Virgil: "the tests, they started out small, little *static shocks*"
> 
> lol. Greg, you're the best
> 
> ...



There you go.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 14, 2013)

It seems like despero got nerfed big time


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 14, 2013)

We already saw some of Lobo. I wonder if we'll get Etrigan next season?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 14, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> We already saw some of Lobo. I wonder if we'll get Etrigan *next season*?



If that ever happens


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 14, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> We already saw some of Lobo. I wonder if we'll get Etrigan *next season*?



lol                        .


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Despero's portrayal wasn't bad. Sure he was a little more of a brute than he should imo but at least he still posed as a credible threat. And it nice seeing adult Zatanna in action. And Mal as Guardian. He did pretty good, considering his lack of powers or tech in this battle.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 15, 2013)

Mal needs more screen time.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 15, 2013)

Mal is nothing but a cuckhold. Pathetic.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2013)

If we get next season...it should be in about two years. 

Hiatus' and all that.



Blitzomaru said:


> Mal is nothing but a cuckhold. Pathetic.



Even though I don't really have any special feelings for the character, Mal needs to drop Bumblebee like a bad habit because he has repeatedly made efforts only to be given a flimsy excuse and ignored. Atl least he tried tho.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Two years? Make that five lol


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

If Mal drop Bumble Bee I guarantee you she will suddenly become interesting in him or when he becomes a full time hero.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> when he becomes a full time hero.



I can see that happening. At least they will be able to spend more time together this way.

She has been seriously neglecting him. I wouldn't blame her if he dumps her.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

That is not neglecting. That would imply she has some interest in him still. As you can see in this episode when he asked about staying with her, she immediately shook him off knowing full well he is without a place to live. I would say she more like taking him for granted .


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

True, good point.  I could really see those two breaking up, in an episode soon.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

I am shipping Rocket and Mal .


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Didn't she get engaged recently or am I confusing her with another lady?


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> I can see that happening. At least they will be able to spend more time together this way.
> 
> She has been seriously neglecting him. I wouldn't blame her if he dumps her.



Wouldn't blame *her?* I hope that's a typo.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Didn't she get engaged recently or am I confusing her with another lady?


She was.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, she is.. isnt she.

Well, this is the comic world . We all know marriages dont last forever. Just ask Peter Parker.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

lol Yeah, my bad. Didn't notice that.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes, she is.. isnt she.
> 
> Well, this is the comic world . We all know marriages dont last forever. Just ask Peter Parker.



_Is so imagining Rocket making a deal with Mephisto now_ lol


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes, she is.. isnt she.
> 
> Well, this is the comic world . We all know marriages dont last forever. Just ask Peter Parker.



Tell that to Barda and Scott.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Tell that to Barda and Scott.



Well Barda is a whole lot of woman even for Scott and after seeing Batman just once who wouldnt want piece of that.


----------



## Wan (Jan 15, 2013)

The whole fight with Despero just felt like filler, and Black Canary's "counseling" didn't seem to amount to much.  What actually happened in this episode?  Blue Beetle reveals the future Impulse told him about to the League and asks to have the scarab removed (and we don't get to see any reaction from the Leaguers on the matter).  And this is literally in the last two minutes of the episode.  Lame.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Also Mr Fantastic and Invisible Woman. Still married last I checked.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Also Mr Fantastic and Invisible Woman. Still married last I checked.



Please, we all know Sue would want some of Doom still.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Please, we all know Sue would want some of Doom still.


Come on now. Why would she want Doom when she has a husband that elongate any part of his body. And when I say any part, I mean any part


----------



## Cromer (Jan 15, 2013)

Besides, when Susan is hankering for a bit of strange, 



IMPERIUS REX!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Come on now. Why would she want Doom when she has a husband that elongate any part of his body. And when I say any part, I mean any part



Rubber doesnt stay rigid the longer it gets .

Doom just waves his hands and he satisfy any woman that graces his presence.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Sue and Namor are such old news. He is hitting on Emma now. At least we all know that if a woman wants to be liked by him, she has to be blonde and at least engaged lol


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow, good to see this place active again. I think Guy Gardiner abandoned us for Toonzone forums.

For me this ep was the weakest of season 2. The whole fight felt very fillerish. Hopefully Lagoon boy get's some development, 'cause judging from the latest chapter of the comics he does seem really interesting.  

I swear if SuperMartian get back together!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 15, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> Wow, good to see this place active again. I think Guy Gardiner abandoned us for Toonzone forums.
> 
> For me this ep was the weakest of season three. The whole fight very fillerish. Hopefully Lagoon boy get's some development, 'cause judging from the latest chapter of the comics he does seem really interesting.
> 
> I swear if SuperMartian get back together!!!!



Nope


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 15, 2013)

Dat Neverland.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Rubber doesnt stay rigid the longer it gets .
> 
> Doom just waves his hands and he satisfy any woman that graces his presence.


Cosmic rays-irradiated rubber does 
And after that he shows them his face and they are gone.



Danger Doom said:


> Nope



Like that coupling. At least we might avoid the love triangle this way.


----------



## Wan (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh, and the Hall of Justice got trashed.  Whatever, any emotional impact that might have had was already spent when Mount Justice got blown up in a much more plot-relevant conflict.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 15, 2013)

Oman said:


> The whole fight with Despero just felt like filler, and Black Canary's "counseling" didn't seem to amount to much.  What actually happened in this episode?  Blue Beetle reveals the future Impulse told him about to the League and asks to have the scarab removed (and we don't get to see any reaction from the Leaguers on the matter).  And this is literally in the last two minutes of the episode.  Lame.


Well it was also shown how the Reach are quickly gaining the trust of the people, or at least the trust of people in high places and that it won't be so easy for the Justice League to show everybody their true nature.



Oman said:


> Oh, and the Hall of Justice got trashed.  Whatever, any emotional impact that might have had was already spent when Mount Justice got blown up in a much more plot-relevant conflict.


Can agree with that.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 15, 2013)

You know... I've been recently re watching Young Justice... and I must say... in the beginning Miss Martian's telepathy was kinda useless... as multiple villains were able to block her out... LOL at Bane blocking her out by reciting "football" scores and Spanish in his head.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 16, 2013)

I have seemed to piss off the Tumblr Young Justice Gods....


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 16, 2013)

I thought you could say anything on Tumblr and not get judged?


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I have seemed to piss off the Tumblr Young Justice Gods....


What did you do?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 16, 2013)

Oman said:


> Oh, and the Hall of Justice got trashed.  Whatever, any emotional impact that might have had was already spent when Mount Justice got blown up in a much more plot-relevant conflict.


Meh, it was only a place for tourists, so.... what's the problem.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there a preview to the next episode anywhere?

//HbS


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2013)

No idea.


----------



## The Big G (Jan 18, 2013)

Got some stuff for ya'll:
RangerCrew

Has clips and screen shots! 

Sportsmaster vs Black Manta!


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Got some stuff for ya'll:
> 
> <iframe src="http://blip.tv/play/hqUXg42SOwI.x?p=1" width="720" height="433" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#hqUXg42SOwI" style="displayne"></embed>
> 
> <iframe src="http://blip.tv/play/hqUXg42SPAI.x?p=1" width="720" height="433" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://a.blip.tv/api.swf#hqUXg42SPAI" style="displayne"></embed>


Forum post can't compile HTML tags like that, nor Javascript, nor PHP. That will not work, it's a text field.

Review of the first 2 episodes of Korra
Review of the first 2 episodes of Korra
First src parameter is the source. Copy-paste and watch in browser tab.

Thanks for these. The first one is especially good . But the second one contains a lot of information.

//HbS


----------



## The Big G (Jan 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Forum post can't compile Javascript, PHP or HTML. That will not work, it's a text field.
> 
> //HbS



I know 

Had to edit since I couldnt figure out a way to post the clips so I found another site and tossed up the link


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 18, 2013)

Screens are also interesting. Arsenal shaved his head?

//HbS


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2013)

I think its to better differentiate Arsenal and Red Arrow

Finally a Tim lead ep


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2013)

Man this show lost a lot of momentum that I can't even see Tim Drake and nerdgasm. Hopefully this episode redeems the last two.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Manta is about to get fished up by Sports Master .


----------



## The Big G (Jan 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Manta is about to get fished up by Sports Master .



That's what i'm pumped for. 

The rest is meh IMO. I was never a huge Tim fan, but the one thing i'm glad about having him lead an episode is the chance to have a flash back to Jason. 

Though I am kinda intrigued by Arsenal though. I wanna see him and Red Arrow get fleshed out more by interacting together.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a feeling clone Roy is done, he has no more purpose. No more goals. His only job now is to settle down with Cheshire, and only come with he's needed.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 19, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Manta is about to get fished up by Sports Master .



We'll see how that goes


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 19, 2013)

Tim gets some real screentime? Like finally... 

Hope he'll eventually be something more than a plot instrument to develop Dick or to raise hype for Jason... maybe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2013)

any live stream link?

edit: nvm I found one..


----------



## Wosu (Jan 19, 2013)

New episode has fucking Lex Luthor, I am Lex fanboy.
And if I recall correctly nobody like Tim, he's the one that died right? 
What about Jason Todd? 

Vandal Savage + Lex Luthor in the same team = Holy shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2013)

Moe Lester said:


> New episode has fucking Lex Luthor, I am Lex fanboy.
> And if I recall correctly nobody like Tim, he's the one that died right?
> What about Jason Todd?
> 
> Vandal Savage + Lex Luthor in the same team = Holy shit.



Jason Todd died, he is in my set and Tim is Robin/Red Robin..


----------



## The Big G (Jan 19, 2013)

Episode was good but not great

Want more rogue Sportsmaster and Cheshire though


----------



## Wosu (Jan 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Jason Todd died, he is in my set and Tim is Robin/Red Robin..


Yeah, thanks. 
Jason died during the 5 year timeskip and Nightwing's city is worse than Gotham, mang. Bludhaven is terribu. 

Is there a certified leader of the Light? If so I can't see either Lex or Vandal allowing the other to lead them.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 19, 2013)

Great episode.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 19, 2013)

Moe Lester said:


> Is there a certified leader of the Light? If so I can't see either Lex or Vandal allowing the other to lead them.



No, they are all equal partners. Vandal is sort of a "first among equals" since he set the whole thing up. But I think that's probably why it succeeds; they aren't working _for_ someone, they are working _with_ someone. Won't offend their fragile villainous egos.

And that episode was fucking _awesome_. New character, and one which we probably should have expected, given what we know about the universe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I missed the first part of the episode. I want to watch it


----------



## Wosu (Jan 19, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, they are all equal partners. Vandal is sort of a "first among equals" since he set the whole thing up. But I think that's probably why it succeeds; they aren't working _for_ someone, they are working _with_ someone. Won't offend their fragile villainous egos.
> 
> And that episode was fucking _awesome_. New character, and one which we probably should have expected, given what we know about the universe.


They just need Gorilla Grodd to be part of the Light, then the set will be complete. 
It was awesome seeing Lex and Vandal savage working together though.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> any live stream link?
> 
> edit: nvm I found one..



post the live stream?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2013)

Black Beetle continues to have awesome quotes. Are you trying to take my oxygen ha hardly use the stuff.


----------



## Wosu (Jan 19, 2013)

So... Nobody discussing Psimon learning about Kaldur's memories? Ah, M'gann gonn get some more hate.
Wait doesn't that mean Superboy must know about it as well, since he talked to M'gann?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RangerCrew


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2013)

Wait there are more Black Bettle in this episode.....I NEED it NOW


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 19, 2013)

Well...yeah... Not a bad episode, Tim carried it on his back sure, but not sucktastic like the previous one. I wish they hire a fight choreographer. More Reach, more Lex and friends selling out to earths for no actual reason, "Lex mustache twirl "Oh i've made untold millions today muahaha"...  so meanwhile, a martian with a scarab? Well that's not like batman with a power ring...oh wait... again not bad, nothing special either.

Oh and Black beetle, though his fight was power ranger tastic (even complete with the green ranger showing up at the end ) his one-liners were nice little chuckles.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Moe Lester said:


> They just need Gorilla Grodd to be part of the Light, then the set will be complete.
> It was awesome seeing Lex and Vandal savage working together though.



There are more guys worthy of the Light than just Grodd. Black Adam and Ultra-Humanite were treated horribly in this show.



Moe Lester said:


> So... Nobody discussing Psimon learning about Kaldur's memories? Ah, M'gann gonn get some more hate.
> Wait doesn't that mean Superboy must know about it as well, since he talked to M'gann?



Psimon hasn't learnt anything yet, so first we wait,

And I don't think she told Superboy what happened.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the ep, Lex being a glorious bastard, Tim leading the mission, Roy being Roy, Bart being Bart, Pa Kent, Blaqualad getting healed and potentially the plan coming back to bite them in the ass even more, and Deathstroke


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 19, 2013)

I have bad feelings about the Green Beetle.

//HbS


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm disappointed in Night wing Wally and Mgann not having a conversation about well everything. Until they showed Kaldur as a vegetable it was starting to feel like they were acting like it never happened.


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

They will apparently later since we know conner will confront dick about it


----------



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2013)

Legend said:


> They will apparently later since we know conner will confront dick about it



I'm more interested in Wally's reaction he was pissed when he found out about MT Justice.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 19, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> any live stream link?
> 
> edit: nvm I found one..



Can you get me a link?


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Can you get me a link?



Looking for this?

RangerCrew


----------



## Afalstein (Jan 19, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I have bad feelings about the Green Beetle.
> 
> //HbS



Me too.  We never did find out how those Intergang cronies got mind-wiped like that... the enemy has at least one Martian working for them, and neither Savage nor Luthor so much as mentioned the Green Beetle.  He could EASILY be a plant.

On another note: predictions.  Will Artemis/Huntress take Psimon down before he can warn the Light of Kaldur's true nature?  Or will Artemis and Kaldur both be imprisoned?  Will Nightwing and the others have to stage a rescue?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 19, 2013)

So here's what's gonna happen. Psimon is gonna let them know Kaldur staged the whole thing. They are gonna repair his mind and make him think he really is evil, but have him play up the double agent ploy to bait and trap the team.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think its possible that when Kaldur wakes up, he is going to believe he really is Black Manta's loyal son.

And its possible that its a side-effect of what M'gann did to him, so Psimon won't actually learn a thing since Kaldur will now have _memories_ of being loyal. Though Psimon might be responsible instead.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

I have gain more respect for Sports Master. Official the most Badass friend in this series. Knew he was going to get betrayed, knew exactly who, and just bust the fuck out like a boss .


So MM has been on earth for decades  now .

So we have our Young Injustice .


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

Gods among us?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

No, the file Lex showed Vandal. 

Static, Chief, Samurai etc wont be good guys apparently .


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

you didnt get my joke


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah, the upcoming JL game reference.

However I just didn't want to acknowledge it .


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2013)

Riiiiiight


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Not my fault youre not Wall-Man awesome .


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 20, 2013)

man, Sportsmaster and Deathstroke need to duke it out. 

Savage and Luthor are really smooth. the show really does a good job of making the them and a bunch of other evil motherfuckers look cool.

and hopefully Megan talking to Dick about the whole Kaldur/Artemis thing will be soon. would like to see Connor slap Dick for this mess, and not trusting him and Megs who were part of the original team.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

well they are both loose cannons so its expected


----------



## Gunners (Jan 20, 2013)

I liked how they presented Sportsmaster with an option before trying to murder him. They're not completely heartless lol. Also Black Manta's fatherly affection for Kaldur is interesting.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 20, 2013)

OH man this was another great episode,though the reach/light planning shit that is just too damn fa ahead or minutely possible still confuses me...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder how far will the good guys be dicked over until a comeback will require a huge deus ex machina. They must be careful not to overdo it.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2013)

I have been thinking it over , as an Enforcer that means Deathstroke has gotten a demotion . I hope he is more than that in this series.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I have been thinking it over , as an Enforcer that means Deathstroke has gotten a demotion . I hope he is more than that in this series.



I took it to mean that before he replaced Sportsmaster, he was a merc.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> OH man this was another great episode,though the reach/light planning shit that is just too damn fa ahead or minutely possible still confuses me...



What have they planned that isn't possible?


----------



## Darc (Jan 20, 2013)

Isn't Deathstroke Slade from TT? That guy had some bad ass fire controlling powers last time I remember seeing him, Sportsmaster will get fucked up.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2013)

He doesn't have bad-ass fire control powers. Even in TT he only had them because of a deal he made with Trigon, and probably lost them after Trigon was defeated.

That was a very different take on the character anyway. Deathstroke is a ruthless mercenary with a grudge against a number of different heroes, and bar enhanced brainpower and physical stats (which may or may not include some weak kind of enhanced healing factor) doesn't have any superpowers.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

Deathstroke (Slade Wilson) is such a badass he soloed the entire justice league


----------



## Darc (Jan 20, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> He doesn't have bad-ass fire control powers. Even in TT he only had them because of a deal he made with Trigon, and probably lost them after Trigon was defeated.
> 
> That was a very different take on the character anyway. Deathstroke is a ruthless mercenary with a grudge against a number of different heroes, and bar enhanced brainpower and physical stats (which may or may not include some weak kind of enhanced healing factor) doesn't have any superpowers.


Oh I see, well that Slade was still awesome none the less.


Legend said:


> Deathstroke (Slade Wilson) is such a badass he soloed the entire justice league



On the fly or with prep like Batman could?


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

on the fly, but you can also say he was prepped but he's always prepped


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2013)

in before deathstroke takes out the whole justice league 
*Spoiler*: __ 



off panel


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-w2iup7suI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 20, 2013)

Legend said:


> Deathstroke (Slade Wilson) is such a badass he soloed the entire justice league





Darc said:


> On the fly or with prep like Batman could?



 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-w2iup7suI[/YOUTUBE]

This is why comics are in such a sad state.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

Deathstroke vs Batman:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GpExNYbg8xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

haha ninja'd psuedo


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 20, 2013)

Not a bad episode. Finally Deathstroke made an appearance. Can't wait to see him in action. And that Martian Beetle might seem nice, but he still seems somewhat suspicious to me. And the Light apparently is going to create it's own Young Justice. Let's see how long this is going to last before the others talk them into becoming good.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Darc said:


> On the fly or with prep like Batman could?



With prep. But more importantly, with the help of the writers.

Its not that Deathstroke _can't_ theoretically take out the entire Justice League, but the _way_ he did it in that story is completely dumb and really the writers just wanted to show that "badass (pseudo-)normal > superhuman". As exemplified by the fact that the one hero who managed to stop him where Flash, Black Canary, Hawkman, Atom, Green Lantern and Zatanna failed was Green Arrow.

If he took them out with stealth or subterfuge or masterminding an elaborate scheme, that would have been different. But he had no business taking them out all by himself in a straight-up fight.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

and elongated man


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2013)

lol I love how dc and marvel feel the need to wank their super powerless characters. Batman, deathstroke, captain america and black panther should make a club, they'd call it peek humans >>>>>cosmic beings.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

cap black panther and deathstroke are  all chemically enhanced


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 20, 2013)

yeah, Cap has more monkey powder injected directly into his heart than lance armstrong


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 20, 2013)

Reminds me of the time Batman first met the Justice League and uses lolmartial arts to defeat them.

This from a youtube user Ben Heler 

To quote the Flash, "There are so many reasons that shouldn't have worked.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 20, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Reminds me of the time Batman first met the Justice League and uses lolmartial arts to defeat them.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> To quote the Flash, "There are so many reasons that shouldn't have worked.



Your link doesn't work. 

I don't see any reason why peak human's can't beat the superpowered. Otherwise every team would be composed of super humans of higher and higher power levels, kinda like any garbage bin shounen. And the "with prep" requirement is more bullshit than than dealing with an encounter as it comes. I find it more probably for batman to deduce the strengths and weakness of an opponent during a fight, than to always carry the right type of rock to beat some supervillian scissors at all times, cause "Oh yeah batman just has pre-cog". All that does is allows him to be in more situations that he shouldn't otherwise be just cause the writers needed a deux-machine. 

A properly built world is like a ecosystem, no one should be able to break the fabric of space, time and logic, just by existing. The problem with comic's is that the worlds are so malformed that you got guys who don't even belong on the same *planet* as the rest of humanity because the power scaling is in the "casual planet busting".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 20, 2013)

Legend said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-w2iup7suI[/YOUTUBE]



 This BullShit!

and you would you Belive this is only the Second Biggest Turd from that story!


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2013)

Sue dibney


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 20, 2013)

People tend to underestimate Comic Peak Conditions a lot. By our real world standards these guys are massively super human.

However shit like Flash who sees things in slow motion running into a fucking sword is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 20, 2013)

Flash is kinda a bullshit character already....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2013)

Martian beetle seems pretty cool

Kaldur is fucked is psimon uncovers everything


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2013)

Legend said:


> Deathstroke (Slade Wilson) is such a badass he soloed the entire justice league


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 21, 2013)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

It was supposed to be Batman Confidential when he "defeats" the Justice League. Utter BS.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2013)

Like I said comic book peak humans are super humans by the fault . You know how impossible it is to train your body for both peak strength and speed . In real life we are talking about two different body structures .


----------



## Legend (Jan 21, 2013)

U MAD BRAH?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 21, 2013)

Guy fucking Gardner


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course they make normal humans in comics look almost superhumans in comics. You can't expect humans with no powers or some equipment/tech (for example a Green Lantern ring) to be able to compete against superpowers no matter how fast, strong or smart they are.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2013)

Then complaining why some street levels who vastly out match their Super powered counterparts in intelligence are able to device plans to beat them is silly.

Sure that Jobbstroke was stupid but not because he beat the JL but how he did it.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 21, 2013)

Sure outsmarting them is not impossible but it shouldn't be as easy as comics make it seem some times. Not to mention that a lot of the times, most superhumans are portrayed as possessing an intellect that while it might not make them a genius, it certainly makes them smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 21, 2013)

This show needs a proper voice director. Ugh!


----------



## Wan (Jan 21, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> This show needs a proper voice director. Ugh!



Hmmm...Andrea Romano's got her plate full with Korra, TMNT, and The Dark Knight Returns.  Don't know about anyone else.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 21, 2013)

Let the show worry about getting season 3 before we talk about more money on better quality voice acting.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 21, 2013)

What was the problem with the voice acting again? o.0

Anyways, enjoyed the hell out of the episode. Green Beetle is a great concept that works for this universe on a lot of levels and throws a huge new variable into things. Personally I think he's exactly who he says he is, but what's going to happen is that his attempts to get Jaime to unlock and control his Scarab are going to backfire and almost force the turn. Plus, his name is a cute reference.

All the other stuff was good, too. Arsenal is kind of cool, being a more brash Speedy with better weapons; seriously, his laser seemed to actually hurt Black Beetle a bit. I'm wondering if Lex has some serious weaponry that could actually take them down. I'm guessing he and the Light are biding their time until they can get their hands on all the nice metahuman research that the Reach are doing so that they can co-opt it, kick the Reach out, and establish Earth as a super-power superpower in the galaxy.

Sportsmaster's little bit was great; it's nice to see that there is a process for this in supervillain circles, and that they _were_ trying to be reasonable... or at least as reasonable as supervillains get. Great entrance by Deathstroke, and I'm guessing we'll see a lot more of him in the next episode or two as he becomes the Light's go-to-guy. 

And again, they always do the little things that make the universe seem a little bigger, like Pa Kent's comments about Conner, and the stealth Dr. Mid-Nite cameo. Oh, and a new set of Ultimen. I'm guessing they aren't going to be used for ops, but instead used as a way to defame the Justice League even more by attacking the Reach.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 22, 2013)

They have a black beetle, a blue beetle and a green beetle.

Add pink beetle, red beetle, yellow beetle and they'll be power rangers.

.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 22, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> What was the problem with the voice acting again? o.0



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2013)

There's actually a Red beetle.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 22, 2013)

Fingers crossed for introduction of a plaid beetle at some point.

Ultraviolet beetle and infrared beetle would be welcome additions also.


----------



## LMJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Comeon Rainbow Beetle. I await your arrival to make Black Beetle look like shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2013)

Hot pink Beetle.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 22, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> They have a black beetle, a blue beetle and a green beetle.
> 
> Add pink beetle, red beetle, yellow beetle and they'll be power rangers.
> 
> .


It so did cross my mind too lol


Gunners said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Same here.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> What was the problem with the voice acting again? o.0
> 
> Anyways, enjoyed the hell out of the episode. Green Beetle is a great concept that works for this universe on a lot of levels and throws a huge new variable into things. *Personally I think he's exactly who he says he is, but what's going to happen is that his attempts to get Jaime to unlock and control his Scarab are going to backfire and almost force the turn.* Plus, his name is a cute reference.



I don't think there ever was any turn. I think the Reach just capture him and reboot the Scarab.

Jaime is getting all worked up over nothing. He doesn't turn evil in the future; he just dies horribly.

Though, I'm rather surprised (and a little disappointed) that nobody in the League or on the team, or Jaime or KF themselves, haven't at least _considered_ that possibility.



> All the other stuff was good, too. Arsenal is kind of cool, being a more brash Speedy with better weapons; seriously, his laser seemed to actually hurt Black Beetle a bit. I'm wondering if Lex has some serious weaponry that could actually take them down. I'm guessing he and the Light are biding their time until they can get their hands on all the nice metahuman research that the Reach are doing so that they can co-opt it, kick the Reach out, and establish Earth as a super-power superpower in the galaxy.



Well, based on the bad future, it looks like that if that is there plan, it doesn't work.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## masamune1 (Jan 22, 2013)

No, they hammed him up, just like everyone else on that show. In the comics he's a pretty decent guy.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who doesn't hate this couple?


----------



## The Big G (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont mind it cuz it opens Conner up for Cassie


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 22, 2013)

You sicko. 

Conner and Wendy are getting it on, off screen anyway.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 22, 2013)

Give it a rest Big G . Your ship has sunk .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't hate this couple?



Nope 

Though i get the feeling Lagaan is being used.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2013)

That's cause he is being used.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 23, 2013)

Women


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 23, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I dont mind it cuz it opens Conner up for Cassie



Hey Cassie is like 15 

but connor is technically 5 soooooo.......


----------



## The Big G (Jan 24, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Give it a rest Big G . Your ship has sunk .



Never!



Dr.Douchebag said:


> Hey Cassie is like 15
> 
> but connor is technically 5 soooooo.......



Whose really the cradle robber now? 

also trailers and pics are out

switch-girl-episode-3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Never!
> 
> 
> 
> Whose really the cradle robber now?



Cassie has no interest in Conner, he is too melodramatic and she is outgoing. Just like Bart .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

The Big G said:


> also trailers and pics are out
> 
> switch-girl-episode-3



Yeah Good idea, thinking of your entire plan while there is a known telepath in the room, what an idiot

Edit: Damn i knew it wasn't gonna happen but i was still hoping that  Deathstroke would be voice by Ron pearlman


----------



## Gunners (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol at Deathstroke interrupting Lagoon boy's disgraceful begging ''Angel fish please''


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2013)

so im guessing artemis got psimon out of healing kaldur and they are gonna capture megann to fix him


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder if Deathstroke can out muscle lagoon boy too .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

Stop picking on Lagoon boy


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 24, 2013)

But he's such an easy target...


----------



## Legend (Jan 24, 2013)

I want Nightwing vs Deathstroke


----------



## Foxve (Jan 24, 2013)

Legend said:


> so im guessing artemis got psimon out of healing kaldur and they are gonna capture megann to fix him



Really hope this is the case, if so Megaan might redeem herself in alot of the fans eyes. Also Kaldur has been through too much shit already. Poor guy got the aquaman treatment (i.e. got treated like shit in the show). He really needs his times


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 24, 2013)

The Big G said:


> I dont mind it cuz it opens Conner up for Cassie


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 24, 2013)

Genius of the year award goes to artemis

'oh no, a telepath is in the room, better think of how we are really double agents !'

lol lagoon boy and miss martian are such an annoying couple, hopefully lagoon boy dies a fodder death


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2013)

What's Bioness doing around these parts? 

I feel so sorry for Lagann. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnyjkTl-lho[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UeXlX1MhVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 24, 2013)

Not sure thinking about herself and Aqualad being double agents in the presence of a telepath is such a bright idea lol
And finally Deathstroke in action.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


>



What the hell you doing in here. This is the DC section.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think Artemis and Kaldur will be outed but I do think as a result from all this into too deep stuff, the team will most likely lose Kaldur to the light forever, I can see a face heel turn coming soon. From the looks of it Lex is assembling his own personal anti young justice operatives team, who do I see on this team? Psimon, superboy prime, ice cicle junior,shimmer,  terror twins, someone new, orm? and kaldur as its centerpiece.  As far as Artemis, like she is literally swimming with the sharks. I can't help but feel like something bad may befall her before this whole thing is over.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 24, 2013)

Lagoon Boy=Superfriends Aquaman. 

Lagoon Boy will never catch up to the awesome of the rest of the aqua-family, deal with it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 24, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Lagoon Boy=Superfriends Aquaman.
> 
> Lagoon Boy will never catch up to the awesome of the rest of the aqua-family, deal with it.



He is allot better then White Aqualad and  Tula


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 24, 2013)

Tula is more important, without her we wouldnt have Mantalad .


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2013)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Lagoon Boy=Superfriends Aquaman.
> 
> Lagoon Boy will never catch up to the awesome of the rest of the aqua-family, deal with it.



Lagann>Garth.

I'm pretty sure he wouldn't want to be in Aqualad's shoes right now.


----------



## Angelos (Jan 24, 2013)

Deathstroke's looking awesome, but dammit that ponytail is distracting me.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2013)

Now you know why he has it.


----------



## Angelos (Jan 25, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> Now you know why he has it.



But now I know how his greatest secret.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 25, 2013)

lol Lanoob Boy getting fodderized. 

I hope this is the episode Superboy finds out and tear Dick to shreds.


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2013)

inb4 Tempest shows up


----------



## Bringer (Jan 25, 2013)

Can we identify everyone now?


----------



## Wan (Jan 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah Good idea, thinking of your entire plan while there is a known telepath in the room, what an idiot
> 
> Edit: Damn i knew it wasn't gonna happen but i was still hoping that  Deathstroke would be voice by Ron pearlman



Yeah, um, Artemis?  _Not smart._

And whoever is voicing Deathstroke is no Ron Perlman...oh, if only...


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

I keep getting the feeling Artemis may be killed or close to it by her own sister.....


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 26, 2013)

Pretty sure nobody is gonna die on screen. 

But Deathstroke in action and Lagoon getting fodderised at the same time, now that looks good!


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2013)

Psychics have never created false memories.... Megan is such an idiot.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 26, 2013)

....what was with that commercial???


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2013)

Lagoon boy got that ass whipped from start to finish, verbally and physically.

edit: What Megan did to her enemies is down right sick.


----------



## Wosu (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol, are there even any Lagoon boy fans out there? He always gets fodderized.
Motherfucking Deathstroke. 
Superboy confronting Nightwing, nice!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, this episode was great. Deathstroke was pure class.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2013)

Episode was a bit of a letdown IMO, mainly because of the ending. 

Deathstroke was great, though.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 26, 2013)

Any links for the new episode?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Psychics have never created false memories.... Megan is such an idiot.



I'm not sure that's how that works; I think he basically laid his mind bare and forced her through it, rather than simply having her do it herself. I think we are meant to take away her reluctance rather him possibly being a spy. But it's difficult to say, since we really don't know how one views the mind; he may have taken her on a guided tour, he may have dumped out the contents like a box and shown each individually. Can't say for sure.

And a good, not great episode. Glad that Kaldur's mind can't be instantly fixed, though it seems the bigger problem is M'gann's own self-doubt than the actual ability to reconstruct it. Do like the nuanced response from Conner, not tearing down Nightwing in front of the rookie but chewing him out in private. Deathstroke was about what Deathstroke should be; complaining that he's not voiced by Ron Pearlman kind of misses the point that he's not the mastermind in this series. He didn't steal the show, but he was alright. Definitely an interesting threat from Manta to M'gann; I suppose Martians in this universe can't simply detach body parts at will. Of course, the inhibitor collar might be playing a role as well.

Overall, though, not much to talk about. I kind of wish we had more of a B-plot than just Blue Beetle in this one, as the show works best when it is showing more plots rather than fewer. Maybe some more stuff from the runaways? Eh, I suppose that's being saved for next episode.

Edit: Or a better suggestion for the B-Plot, perhaps we should have seen Green Beetle helping Jaime control his Scarab. While it's obviously a macguffin, it feels too quickly earned and accepted. Doesn't feel like there was a much of a fight.

However, I'm guessing this escalation is going to result in the Scarab biding its time until it can take full control, probably while developing a defense for the Martian's telepathy.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I don't think it will be that easy, Jaime, the scarab being quiet would have me MORE concerned if anything. Bart's reaction seems like he's not convinced fully either.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 26, 2013)

Kno7;4606902 said:
			
		

> Any links for the new episode?


^^ This, I woke up late and missed the episode.


----------



## Kno7 (Jan 26, 2013)

found one:
switch-girl-episode-3

Quality sucks but it's better than nothing I guess.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

Superboy has shown how much he's been developed the old connor would have murdered night wing. Remember what happened when he found out Kaldur held the secret of the mole in season 1? Instead he just owns dick with words making him realize the plan has shitty flaws. Good episode finally focusing on Artemis and more development for Miss Martian.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 26, 2013)

Green Beetle is obviously evil.

He even has a creepy leitmotif.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Best part was seeing , as there was any doubt, my prediction of Deathstroke out muscling Lagoon Boy. I remember when all his fans was like we totally needed another brick on the team. What kind of Brick is this guy class -5? 


So Sportsmaster is a genius after all. Developing a drug just to fight psychics. Man, I cant wait for his fight with Manta. Speaking of which am I the only one who takes Manta serious with his helm on since his voice changes to a more Manly voice? 

The escape will happen when Sportsmaster and Chesire invades the sub to kill Mantalad and Manta. 


There are reasons Kon El was right about the secret but Nightwing was even more right to take the risk. You just dont broadcast a plan like that. Chances of it blowing up in their faces would been much sooner than expected. Then there is the factor of the Team making it look real.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

DeathStroke is awesome.  I think next episode will probably have the new "team" that Lex is making and some snid bits of Kaldur and Miss Martian as well as maybe the team finding out about the undercover mission that Nightwing hid.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Jamie also triggered his own destiny, the scarab was the reason it was never going to happen.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonder when the team will take a trip to the future. Since we already saw that what Impulse does still doesn't save it.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Traveling to the future is impossible remember Bart himself said so. Also he wouldnt share that type of tech if he is smart enough.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Traveling to the future is impossible remember Bart himself said so. Also he wouldnt share that type of tech if he is smart enough.



Perhaps I phrased that wrong. What I meant by that was when will they (or at least someone else on the team) finds out that the future is still fucked. Otherwise any victory seems bittersweet since we already what happens later on.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2013)

I still wish we had other titans here as well, Kori, Vic, and Rachel


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

Cyborg in this Universe would be a Justice League member. Starfire is one of the last person we need to see otherwise we will get weeks on end of Big G protesting where is Jason to complete the set .


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Well jason may appear as red hood in season 3 hopefully


Cyborg,Starfire,Donna Troy,Raven,Ravager,Secret,Spoiler Plz


----------



## The810kid (Jan 26, 2013)

anyone else feel bad for Black Manta? I mean sooner or later he's going to find out his son played him for a fool which won't set well for him with the light. He really hasn't been portrayed a a bad guy even though he's a villain.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 26, 2013)

The810kid said:


> anyone else feel bad for Black Manta? I mean sooner or later he's going to find out his son played him for a fool which won't set well for him with the light. He really hasn't been portrayed a a bad guy even though he's a villain.



That is why Black Manta is the guy with the helm on, without it Idk who that is.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2013)

until we see the backstory of him killing aquaman's father and son


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Need a link.

A better one than Animeflavor.


----------



## Legend (Jan 26, 2013)

Dick should leave and start the outsiders


----------



## Wosu (Jan 26, 2013)

Legend said:


> Dick should leave and start the outsiders


Titanz!!!!

Oh yeah, this cartoon takes place on Earth-16, it's a different reality than "New Earth."


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 26, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Best part was seeing , as there was any doubt, my prediction of Deathstroke out muscling Lagoon Boy. I remember when all his fans was like we totally needed another brick on the team. What kind of Brick is this guy class -5?



Thats not fair its deathstroke.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 26, 2013)

Even so I'm not really a fan of Deathstroke, I certainly didn't mind seeing him wipe that junk yard with Lagoon Boy's face. 

I also liked seeing Tula again, even if it was only a figment of imagination, it was nice to see what an Atlantean could do underwater, seriously why are those pkwers not in the main continuity for Aqualad? 

Nice to see that Kaldur cannot be fixed lickity split. I'm not surprised Black Manta will still kill her after she is done. Its Manta after all. Hopefully she gets her shit together and uses her telepathy responsibly like the comic version does, to my knowledge. Also, I'm happy seeing Artemis taking control like she did. Nice. 



Legend said:


> until we see the backstory of him killing aquaman's father and son



I doubt we will wee the killing of Tom Cirry. Little Arthur, I wouldn't mind. It pusbes Aquagod into one of his more interesting stages of his life.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 26, 2013)

The best part of this episode was simon bashing artemis into the wall. Could have done for another 20 minutes of that. The rest? Well..... ok so artemis remains one of the most technically flawed yet one of the most likable members of the show. Sure I'll be glad if she were to die but at least her death would *mean* something since she is literally one of the few bright spots of season 1. That and superboy best moments seems to be when he isn't punching things. Good to know that superboy has matured more in 5 years than the entire season 1 cast put together. I feel some characters are getting a nerf in the "do I like you department". Such a huge cast to woefully undeveloped, like blue beetle started off strong and is now just a...meh... they need to do something with kid flash before he becomes a 12 year old wally.... not enough Tim or Cassie... lagoon boy is getting trolled so hard I think the writers are just retarding the character so that connorxmegan shippers can have their couple back once they mercy kill lagoonxmartian....fuck me... 

Overall the show needs to do something with its cast for this to be back to start of invasion quality. Poor kaldur, you can't possible be shitted on more.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 27, 2013)

I was expecting Conner would smack Dick for keeping secrets(imo he should have told Conner and Megan), but eh, whatever. episode was nothing special.

Reach Gatorade advert wasn't funny as I expected. I would have liked to see Gordon wank the fuck out of it in his show.


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 27, 2013)

liked the episode,got nothing more to say


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 27, 2013)

I found a better quality link for anyone still interested.

switch-girl-episode-3


Or you could just wait for 2nd showing on Sunday morning.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 27, 2013)

lessoned learned from this episode, nightwing is not batman and next time lagaan tries to take deathstroke he should bring the justice league with him.... oh wait that wouldn't change a thing  

btw lol I'm still hearing talks about season 3... lool.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 27, 2013)

I know this might not be the place to discuss this, and I know I don't keep tabs on the comics or know a lot about comics but... why in the world did they turn Beastboy *red* in the new 52


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Red represent those whose powers come from Animals. Animal Man and Vixen are of the red as well.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 27, 2013)

Artemis is doing her job perfectly. Quick thinking to drug Psimon, come up with a explanation of why he attacked her, and then suggest kidnapping Miss Martian. She's looking like the smartest Young Justicer at the moment.


----------



## Legend (Jan 27, 2013)

The Red the Green and the Rot


----------



## Hellblazer (Jan 27, 2013)

do we have any confirmed news if there would be another season or not?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

If we dont get any previews before end of season then I am blaming you bastards for jinxing it.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jan 27, 2013)

Legend said:


> The Red the Green and the Rot



There's also a Clear. But was barely used.


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 27, 2013)

Pretty good episode. Arty was awesome the whole time. For some reason I really don't like the Green scarab thing. Badly wanted to see Dick getting punched. 


Danger Doom said:


> If we dont get any previews before end of season then I am blaming you bastards for jinxing it.


Double that. I was sure there won't be a season 3 and now I am getting my hopes up again. :/


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 27, 2013)

spectre991 said:


> Pretty good episode. Arty was awesome the whole time. For some reason I really don't like the Green scarab thing. Badly wanted to see *Dick *getting *punched*.
> 
> Double that. I was sure there won't be a season 3 and now I am getting my hopes up again. :/


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 27, 2013)

ban, you really need to stop spamming those glee gifs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone notice the little trance music Deathstroke received when Manta told Artemis is taking him. 


Badass gets their own Badass intro music.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 27, 2013)

That was some quick thinking from Artemis. And why am I not surprised that Lagoon Boy got his ass kicked by Deathstroke? lol 
I was so expecting Conner to punch or at least Dick on the wall but he took it rather calm I must say. And Tula sure could do a lot more here than in the comics. 
I still think that this Martian is suspicious. Also you don't do something that is apparently dangerous to someone's life in the middle of the day in a park, like he did to BB's beetle.


----------



## Wan (Jan 27, 2013)

This was an alright episode which pushed the plot forward (albeit the plot still feels pretty sluggish).  The whole angle of "kidnapping" M'gann to help fix Kaldur was interesting, and the visualization of Kaldur's psyche was cool.  I didn't like how Artemis was talking in her head for a lot of the episode -- it seemed overly expository, telling the audience a bunch of details we already know and otherwise breaking the "show, don't tell" rule.  

Deathstroke was alright, but again I wish they could have gotten Ron Perlman as the VA.  About voice acting in general -- I don't know, it just seems lackluster.  People have commented about weak voice acting in the show before but it's really starting to stand out to me in a bad way.  It's starting to bring the show down -- stellar voice acting and emoting can turn an ok or decent scene into a great scene, and I think that the sequence in Kaldur's mind _could_ have been moving and emotional, but it just isn't because the voice actors don't sound like it is.

The whole Blue Beetle plot is -- well, it's getting a little dull.  I get the feeling that this all leads to Beetle inadvertently fulfilling his future and betraying humanity, but there's just no suspense to it.  I think a lack of good musical direction is partially to blame here.

I don't know.  This show sort of feels like it's slowly dying.  It has some good moments, but also some bad and dull moments, and it doesn't have many _great_ moments because the parts don't come together to be greater than their sum.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2013)

I think people are being too picky about the voice acting. This is what I don't like the 00s, too many people think it is cool to be a critic so they pick pick pick at things.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder if Artemis is just going to keep drugging Psimon so he won't spill the beans. 

that could very well kill him though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> I wonder if Artemis is just going to keep drugging Psimon so he won't spill the beans.
> 
> that could very well kill him though.



That reminds me of the so far non issue, No killing while being a superhero is one thing

But "the Team" is black ops, Kinda  hard to do that effectively in the long run


----------



## spectre991 (Jan 27, 2013)

To be honest initially they were intented to be more like a recon team rather than black ops.


----------



## Wan (Jan 27, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I think people are being too picky about the voice acting. This is what I don't like the 00s, too many people think it is cool to be a critic so they pick pick pick at things.



Well excuse me for trying to express the reasons I felt the episode was underwhelming.  Shows don't happen in a vacuum.  I have the experience of past DC shows and Avatar: The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra to fall back on; part of what I think made them great was the great voice acting.  That's the standard that I am holding Young Justice to.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Well excuse me for trying to express the reasons I felt the episode was underwhelming.  Shows don't happen in a vacuum.  I have the experience of past DC shows and Avatar: The Last Airbender/Legend of Korra to fall back on; part of what I think made them great was the great voice acting.  That's the standard that I am holding Young Justice to.



Having seen just about every DC show as well as Korra, I can't hear them being noticeably better than YJ. I think you are misinterpreting the range of the shows (the latter especially having more overt comedy) as more range in the voice acting, because I don't think any of the voice acting has been lackluster.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Having seen just about every DC show as well as Korra, I can't hear them being noticeably better than YJ. I think you are misinterpreting the range of the shows (the latter especially having more overt comedy) as more range in the voice acting, because I don't think any of the voice acting has been lackluster.



One specific example comes to mind from this episode: when Lagoon Boy is talking to Miss Martian right before Artemis and Deathstroke attack.  He asks three questions, and I can almost _feel_ the cut between the first two questions and the third.  And, as I said before, I feel that the whole sequence in Kaldur's mind could have been a lot more dramatically effective and emotional if there was better voice acting (and better music).  I think it comes down to the voice direction, not the skill of the voice actors.  Or in the first example it may just be the combination of Lagoon Boy and Yuri Lowenthal being lame and bland reaching critical mass.

Speaking of bland, the lack of range you speak of kind of hits on another point.  If I'm confusing lack of range in the voice acting for lack of _dramatic_ range in the show overall, then I would consider that _worse._  Come to think of it, the show seems stuck on a small selection of tones most of the time:  brooding and moody, brooding and moody, brooding and moody.  There's very little chance for lightheartedness, and if you don't have lighthearted moments to contrast with, it makes the moments that are supposed to be dark and emotional less impactful.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> One specific example comes to mind from this episode: when Lagoon Boy is talking to Miss Martian right before Artemis and Deathstroke attack.  He asks three questions, and I can almost _feel_ the cut between the first two questions and the third.





I just don't hear it. I mean, I hear and see the pause, but I don't get the same impression that you do. If anything I would have increased the pause, but that's just me.



> And, as I said before, I feel that the whole sequence in Kaldur's mind could have been a lot more dramatically effective and emotional if there was better voice acting (and better music).  I think it comes down to the voice direction, not the skill of the voice actors.  Or in the first example it may just be the combination of Lagoon Boy and Yuri Lowenthal being lame and bland reaching critical mass.



The only problem I had with that entire sequence is that it could have been longer; it could have been an episode unto itself, and I would have preferred it to be that. 

But the music was fine and I found the voice acting to be fine. You rip on Kaldur, but for a guy who is basically completely broken and mentally gone I thought he sounded exactly how he should have. Danica McKellar was great as well and I think her performances _throughout_ the series have been absolutely excellent, from saccharine sweetness to completely broken down to furious rage.

The only part of the episode that I hated when it came to voice acting was the opening narration, and I didn't have any problems with Stephanie Lemelin beyond that.

And rip on Lowenthal, but I like him a whole lot more than David Faustino. At the very least, the scene above is proof that he can express multiple emotions, which is far more than Mako ever seemed to do. 



> Speaking of bland, the lack of range you speak of kind of hits on another point.  If I'm confusing lack of range in the voice acting for lack of _dramatic_ range in the show overall, then I would consider that _worse._  Come to think of it, the show seems stuck on a small selection of tones most of the time:  brooding and moody, brooding and moody, brooding and moody.  There's very little chance for lightheartedness, and if you don't have lighthearted moments to contrast with, it makes the moments that are supposed to be dark and emotional less impactful.



No, you are taking what I am saying and switching it up with something else completely: _Young Justice_ can be comedic, and I think it does comedy well enough with characters that are supposed to who are generally more comedic (Impulse, Captain Marvel, the Scarab) as well as just having funny moments for regularly serious characters (Mal in "Cornered", Strange's Jabberwocky recitation). While this season has been generally much darker, it still has had a good bit of comedy.

The difference is that _Legend of Korra_ does big, exaggerated humor. I mean, that's basically the purpose of Bolin's entire character, as well as a few others. That's the difference-maker: Korra has greater range by design and has characters _dedicated_ to both sides of that range.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

What this show sufferes from is having a Plot A and a Plot B which eats up into the time of the show. In JL very few episodes had a plot B and those were just brief moments. Now not comparing it to JL but if they would focus on the main plot have it tied in better with each episode then it would get a lot better.

A simple point of this , Deathstroke fight here could have been a lot longer or rather showcase even better.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 28, 2013)

When he was talking about shitty voice acting, I thought he was talking about the background characters. cause their voices blow. that lady in the reach farm's voice just sounded plain bad. G Gordon Godfrey sounds like he should be stroking a cat while laughing maniacally. I really have no problem with the voice acting of the rest. Except Lagoon Boy. Cause fuck Lagoon Boy.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> When he was talking about shitty voice acting, I thought he was talking about the background characters. cause their voices blow. that lady in the reach farm's voice just sounded plain bad. G Gordon Godfrey sounds like he should be stroking a cat while laughing maniacally. I really have no problem with the voice acting of the rest.



Yeah, she was annoying. Thought she _supposed_ to be, though; she's a corporate tour guide in the Midwest. Of COURSE she's going to sound completely annoying. At least, that's how I looked at it.

But that's the point with Godfrey! He's supposed to be that fucking wacknuts; that's how he gets "the ratings"! He's DC Glenn Beck, and if anything I wish he would get even crazier. "PRESIDENT RICKARD IS TAKING OVER HEALTHCARE AND REPLACING IT WITH A SOCIALIST KRYPTONIAN SINGLE-PAYER SYSTEM!!"



> Except Lagoon Boy. Cause fuck Lagoon Boy.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 28, 2013)

Seriously. Lagoon Boy is  like an Atlantean Krillin.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 28, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Seriously. Lagoon Boy is  like an Atlantean Krillin.



How dare you insult Krillin like that?



Guy Gardner said:


> But that's the point with Godfrey! He's supposed to be that fucking wacknuts; that's how he gets "the ratings"! He's DC Glenn Beck, and if anything I wish he would get even crazier. "PRESIDENT RICKARD IS TAKING OVER HEALTHCARE AND REPLACING IT WITH A SOCIALIST KRYPTONIAN SINGLE-PAYER SYSTEM!!"



Yeah Godfrey is perfect, somebody's gotta tell us the truth while the lamestream media keeps feeding us lies about our alien overlords.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> This was an alright episode which pushed the plot forward (albeit the plot still feels pretty sluggish).  The whole angle of "kidnapping" M'gann to help fix Kaldur was interesting, and the visualization of Kaldur's psyche was cool.  I didn't like how Artemis was talking in her head for a lot of the episode -- it seemed overly expository, telling the audience a bunch of details we already know and otherwise breaking the "show, don't tell" rule.
> 
> Deathstroke was alright, but again I wish they could have gotten Ron Perlman as the VA.  About voice acting in general -- I don't know, it just seems lackluster.  People have commented about weak voice acting in the show before but it's really starting to stand out to me in a bad way.  It's starting to bring the show down -- stellar voice acting and emoting can turn an ok or decent scene into a great scene, and I think that the sequence in Kaldur's mind _could_ have been moving and emotional, but it just isn't because the voice actors don't sound like it is.
> 
> ...


I can agree with pretty much all of this. I couldnt beleive how fillerish the episode immediately following 'before the dawn' was. and we've still gotta deal with mongul? they should should really keep the plot focusd on the invasion.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 28, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> BUT ANGELFISH!!!!



NEPTUNE'S BEARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 28, 2013)

Apparently both Young Justice and Green Lantern: TAS are getting cancelled since neither show appear in the new CN line-up. Really hope this isn't true. Sure the show could be a lot better but it had a lot of potential.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup you can stick a fork in this show, it is over.  I'm just reminded of Spectacular Spiderman in that the show was cancelled and replaced with something completely shit ( Ultimate Spiderman). In this case it looks like Teen Titans Go will replace YJ.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2013)

Doesn't look good


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> In this case it looks like Teen Titans Go will replace YJ.


Both of then  new shows just seem... so lacking. And did we really need a new Batman cartoon? Didn't he have already a few these past few years?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

We didn't need another Batman cartoon but he will always sell. It's a shame to be honest, if they spent time promoting other characters they could increase the base value of their products.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Aeternus (Jan 28, 2013)

True, unfortunately. There are so many other characters that could and should have their own cartoons but they just keep on focusing on him. 
Ohh well, hope this decision isn't final.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2013)

Knew it was going to happen but still, alas.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Maaannn, fuck this shit! Even Annoying Orange, literally the most annoying and the worst show on the network, is coming back! Really?!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

The block is dead, no show in the block is serious tone. Beware the Batman is censored the fuck out of. It had to go through re editing since the Theatre shooting of last summer and they remove a lot of violent stuff. All guns are lasers .


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, _tabernac_. And on a snow day, no less. Welp, I'm done with Cartoon Network for a while.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

We still have Animated movies.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope both the new Titans and Batman series are cancelled. They look atrocious and DC is actually taking a step back when they copy Marvel in this instance.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

i think its coming back its just switching seasons, like one season yj and GL then TTGO and batman and so forth


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully Young Justice has an ending which could work as a finale without the need to carry on. I liked the whole superhero-espionage premise. Pus introducing all of these B-list teen heroes was cool, while still giving us the legacy characters we know and love. Animation was great too for the most part. I'll miss this show I guess. I would consider buying it.

Impressed with the voice acting to be honest. Especially since I feel like they just used the same few actors for multiple characters, but still seemed different.

I didn't really watch Green Lantern, but from what I've seen and researched it was doing well in terms of introducing the expanded Lantern mythology.

It's a shame they're ending for these new shows. Shows I have no interest in watching.

At least my Justice League complete series box-set just arrived in the post (surprisingly region free).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 28, 2013)

Shame on you DC and WB.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I hope both the new Titans and Batman series are cancelled. They look atrocious and DC is actually taking a step back when they copy Marvel in this instance.



^What he said.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> i think its coming back its just switching seasons, like one season yj and GL then TTGO and batman and so forth



No, it's pretty much confirmed. Giancarlo Volpe already confirmed that they knew GLTAS was cancelled. I'm guessing the same can be said for YJ, too.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> i think its coming back its just switching seasons, like one season yj and GL then TTGO and batman and so forth


That would be great but unlikely. If that were the case they would have said so by now, and when studios are quiet when it comes to stuff like this that means either the show is on the verge of being outright cancelled or they don't know anything, which is almost just as bad as the show being outright cancelled. At least YJ made it to 52 episodes which is pretty standard, would have been nice for it to get one more 13 episode season for that full, coveted 65 episode run. Worst of all this means Weisman is once again off of TV, but hopefully he gets work on another new cartoon that he can work magic with, maybe something more relevant this time.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

There is a petition, doubt any fruits will come of it but:


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 28, 2013)

It's adding new signatures pretty quickly.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

This is terrible.  Just terrible.  It's sad to see a good show go.   I just hope the finale for this season (now the series finale) goes out with a bang.


----------



## bigduo209 (Jan 28, 2013)

1. Cartoon Network are failures when it comes to promoting and scheduling their shows, The whole hiatus bullshit, and then cancelling some of the best cartoons that appeal to a wider age-range if they actually put some work into it. 

2. I love the show and hope there is an actual resolution to the series before it's all said and done. 

3. I guess Nickelodeon is the only one left who actually gives a shit about the few quality shows they produce. TMNT and Legend of Korra at least get the proper promotions they deserve.


Anytime in the future where CN asks for another action series, the Creators should be prepared to make an ending at Season 1 and an ending at Season 2 should they be so lucky to get a 2nd go-around. 

It worked for The Brave and The Bold.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2013)

Well at least no one will have to guilt buy that shitty young justice game as a way of thinking that might save the show.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh fuck you Cartoon network

Fuck you  and all your  employies [minus the toonami crew] Right up your asses.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 28, 2013)

Well this is some shit.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that we are pretty much certain that YJ is cancelled, I have a question to pose to fellow YJ viewers.  The show that can be most directly compared to YJ is Teen Titans:  both were shows about a young team of superheroes, with guest appearances from many DC characters.  Teen Titans lasted for five seasons, while Young Justice only lasted for two.  My question is this:  What did Teen Titans have that kept it going so long while Young Justice faltered?


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2013)

damn canceled Young Justice for another damn Bats cartoon and a comedic take on the Teen Titans. This and Green Lantern deserve better.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 28, 2013)

Few fandoms surprise me with their ability to endure punishment as much as YJ fandom


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2013)

YJ, cancelled? no shit, saw the signs months ago. I'd like to hope for new JL cartoon to be made using the upcoming movie as an excuse to get it out but then I remember it'll be on CN.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, this is some major bullshit. Hopefully Weisman and his crew saw this coming and give us a decent ending. Otherwise I'm going to be really pissed off.

Maybe I'd be happier if I knew the cartoons they were cancelled for would be decent but it's just a new shitty Batman show and a continuation of Teen Titans (which was quite honestly shit compared to YJ).


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Bluebeard said:


> Maybe I'd be happier if I knew the cartoons they were cancelled for would be decent but it's just a new shitty Batman show and a continuation of Teen Titans (which was quite honestly shit compared to YJ).



I don't know.  Young Justice never really reached the character-driven emotional power of the Terra and Trigon arcs, and never really had quite as effective a villain as Slade.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Now that we are pretty much certain that YJ is cancelled, I have a question to pose to fellow YJ viewers.  The show that can be most directly compared to YJ is Teen Titans:  both were shows about a young team of superheroes, with guest appearances from many DC characters.  Teen Titans lasted for five seasons, while Young Justice only lasted for two.  My question is this:  What did Teen Titans have that kept it going so long while Young Justice faltered?



Teen Titans had more of a comedic tone, even in the animation style, and appealed to a much younger audience when it aired than YJ does now. I don't know if you noticed, but the cartoons now-a-days on CN that are popular and have been renewed for new seasons are all about randomness, which TT had a bit of.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> I don't know.  Young Justice never really reached the character-driven emotional power of the Terra and Trigon arcs, and never really had quite as effective a villain as Slade.



The writers have done a great job with several character arcs IMO, mostly the original team. From Dick Grayon's fear of becoming someone like Batman and being kind of forced into that position in S2 and even Wally becoming a more responsible person. I mainly think that most people don't realize this is because YJ is a lot less in your face with it then Teen Titans was. 

I consider Vandal Savage and the Light to be greater villains then Slade. They were just less direct then him.


----------



## Black Superman (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Now that we are pretty much certain that YJ is cancelled, I have a question to pose to fellow YJ viewers.  The show that can be most directly compared to YJ is Teen Titans:  both were shows about a young team of superheroes, with guest appearances from many DC characters.  Teen Titans lasted for five seasons, while Young Justice only lasted for two.  My question is this:  What did Teen Titans have that kept it going so long while Young Justice faltered?



Toy sales.  Also not getting dicked around with lolsbreak and schedulefail probably helped it. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> Now that we are pretty much certain that YJ is cancelled, I have a question to pose to fellow YJ viewers.  The show that can be most directly compared to YJ is Teen Titans:  both were shows about a young team of superheroes, with guest appearances from many DC characters.  Teen Titans lasted for five seasons, while Young Justice only lasted for two.  My question is this:  What did Teen Titans have that kept it going so long while Young Justice faltered?



In fairness, Teen Titans ran about the same amount of time and essentially ran for one more full season than YJ. The biggest problem YJ seems to have had is outside interference; it was delayed several times beyond its control for things like the DC reboot, DC Nation, and CN's kiss of death delay.

The only real difference is that: executive meddling.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

________
I don't think merchandise or ratings had to do with the cancelling ( Though if they were astounding it obviously wouldn't have happened). They've been handling the series poorly for some time now which leads me to believe that new heads decided they wanted a change in direction.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2013)

what I hate the most is that they never just outright say it's cancelled, I don't fucking get why they just keep quiet and say nothing, which misleads fans with no brains that there might be hope yet when there's not. I bet there are still some thundercats guys out there who think season 2 might happen.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 28, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> what I hate the most is that they never just outright say it's cancelled, I don't fucking get why they just keep quiet and say nothing, which misleads fans with no brains that there might be hope yet when there's not. I bet there are still some thundercats guys out there who think season 2 might happen.



They would lose ratings and merch sales would diminish.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd say Young justice was better than the Titans from a stand point of characters and character development. I really only liked three character from TT Slade Cyborg and Raven. Both shows had different execution TT's were great at villain of the week episodes and then going into the main arc while Young Justice focuses on the main plot more and all just builds up slowly.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2013)

Gunners said:


> They would lose ratings and merch sales would diminish.


but it's so cruel when you see some guys go into denial mode and whatever you say won't get them to believe their favorite shows been scrapped and a renewal won't happen, then they start signing those fucking stupid petitions and then it just becomes sad to witness.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2013)

YJ never had merch. That's why it got cancelled.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 28, 2013)

Also online petitions are the most pathetic form of expressing displeasure, only slightly above angry twitter rants.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Bluebeard said:


> The writers have done a great job with several character arcs IMO, mostly the original team. From Dick Grayon's fear of becoming someone like Batman and being kind of forced into that position in S2 and even Wally becoming a more responsible person. I mainly think that most people don't realize this is because YJ is a lot less in your face with it then Teen Titans was.
> 
> I consider Vandal Savage and the Light to be greater villains then Slade. They were just less direct then him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Narutossss (Jan 28, 2013)

Won't lie I fucking loved TT as a kid but I don't feel I can compare them because I watched one as kid and the other as a young adult. It wound be a bit biased.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

It will return. They were against TT and that show lasted 3-4 seasons.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2013)

One more season would have been perfect but can't expect every super hero cartoon to go as long as Bat man TAS and the justice league went reaching 50 episodes is actually good. Young justice just feels short because it had long seasons and had less arcs than your usual cartoon for this many episodes.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 28, 2013)

The show is only cancelled for next season, right? We'll get to see the remaining season 2 eps, right?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

PhlegmMaster said:


> The show is only cancelled for next season, right? We'll get to see the remaining season 2 eps, right?



Yes. They will finish out Season 2.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

This pisses me off! I have a habit getting into the shows that get the axe.

The ratings for the show was high, right? Why in the world does Cartoon Network cancel their good shows? It doesn't make sense.

Would it be possible for another channel to buy the show? Ugh...I'm sad.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Yeah, the moment where he walks onto the Watchtower, the entire Justice League kneels to him and he looks out over the world, conquering it without a single blow.
> 
> And unlike Slade, Savage actually has a discernible motivation for what he does. Slade is just sort of evil because that's what he does, and that always held him back for me.



And then goes on to lose the Watchtower in the very next episode.  Was there ever any doubt that Savage would lose the tower and get beaten by Young Justice?  The team didn't have to do anything other than grit their teeth and spend an episode taking the Watchtower back.  Savage has never held a _psychological_ advantage over Young Justice.  To them, Savage is just a particularly tough customer but he has never caused them to despair.  In a sense, the high stakes take away from the sense of suspense.  The stakes are so high there's no way the villain could have a modicum of success.  Whereas with Slade, he's not just after power or destroying the city; he's after the _team_, and he proves it with consequences like Terra dying. 

Not to mention that any intended shock at Savage taking the Tower was sort of negated as I was sitting there, scratching my head and wondering  "Uh...who? Am I supposed to be afraid of this guy?"  I'm not a huge follower of comic books, and while I now know thanks to Wikipedia that Vandal Savage had appeared in Justice League and the animated movie Justice League: Doom, I had no idea who the guy was.  You probably did as a comic book fan, but I didn't.  If I have to resort to Google and Wikipedia to learn who a villain in a self-contained series is, the series has failed in setting up the villain. And has Vandal Savage even _done_ anything since taking over the Watchtower?  Not really.



> I find that to be complete bullshit. Beyond Slade (And there are moments where Slade comes off as stupid, too. Why does he not kill them when Robin infects himself with the nanobots again?) and maybe Trigon, who do the Titans have?
> 
> Hell, when have any of their villains succeeded in a lasting fashion?



Brother Blood and the Brotherhood of Evil were the other arc villains in Teen Titans.  Not quite as effective as Slade and Trigon, though.



> Wha? The main 6 are way more developed and have much more _development_ than any of the Titans. While some of the newer characters don't get developed, I'm honestly fine with that: Not every character can be a main one. I frankly like that there _are_ consistent secondary characters and that they get at least _some_ development.



This is less of a praise for Teen Titans and more of a criticism of Young Justice. Yes, Young Justice spends more time on trying to develop its characters while Teen Titans has some development mixed in with comedy.  But when Teen Titans got serious and developed its characters, it did it _really_ well IMO, and in ways that tied in with the plot that was going on.  Young Justice's characters get development, but is there any development that actually makes us feel for the characters?  I don't know.  Maybe Miss Martian's trouble with using her powers responsibly.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> This pisses me off! I have a habit getting into the shows that get the axe.
> 
> The ratings for the show was high, right? Why in the world does Cartoon Network cancel their good shows? It doesn't make sense.



The ratings certainly seemed high, but I have no idea what criteria they were to be judged on. Merchandise and Mattel's poorly reviewed line may have also helped.



> Would it be possible for another channel to buy the show? Ugh...I'm sad.



Outside of reruns, probably not. CN is a subsidiary of Warner Brothers, which also owns DC. Having a DC show in an era where DC is trying to keep a close hold on all their properties is unlikely.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> The ratings certainly seemed high, but I have no idea what criteria they were to be judged on. Merchandise and Mattel's poorly reviewed line may have also helped.
> 
> Outside of reruns, probably not. CN is a subsidiary of Warner Brothers, which also owns DC. Having a DC show in an era where DC is trying to keep a close hold on all their properties is unlikely.



This sucks. I'll forever wonder what could have been with the Reach (assuming the last two episodes won't finish it off), how Static would work into the story, and whether or not Jason would have made an appearance, or if others would. 

And I have a feeling hoping for a continuation via comics would not happen, also.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I know its been posted but LINK TO THE EPISODE PLEASE?

I don't wanna look for it and risk spoilers, thanks, will rep.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Darc said:


> I know its been posted but LINK TO THE EPISODE PLEASE?
> 
> I don't wanna look for it and risk spoilers, thanks, will rep.



Here you go. 

dev blog


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> And then goes on to lose the Watchtower in the very next episode.  Was there ever any doubt that Savage would lose the tower and get beaten by Young Justice?  The team didn't have to do anything other than grit their teeth and spend an episode taking the Watchtower back.  Savage has never held a _psychological_ advantage over Young Justice.  To them, Savage is just a particularly tough customer but he has never caused them to despair.  In a sense, the high stakes take away from the sense of suspense.  The stakes are so high there's no way the villain could have a modicum of success.



No, you are right. They don't despair. They've done that before in episodes ("Homefront" and "Failsafe" in particular), but not this time.

_*That's the whole point*_.

They get to the worst they can possibly get, and instead of panicking, instead of despairing, they shown how much they've grown into real heroes that are the equals of their mentors. That's the development _as a team_. They've already gone through despairing about their various secrets through 25 episodes; they got over that.

So no, they don't let Vandal hold a psychological advantage over them. If he _did_, then they wouldn't have a chance of winning. That's the whole thing; this is the time where they don't need the hang-ups, where they need to grit their teeth and overcome it all because they _need_ to be at their best.



> Whereas with Slade, he's not just after power or destroying the city; he's after the _team_, and he proves it with consequences like Terra dying.



Which is stupid, because _none of it makes sense_. It's never explained _why_ he's after the team, what he plans to do or anything. Everything Slade does is out of some sort of unstated sadistic bent towards evil, and that _kills_ all of it for me.



> Not to mention that any intended shock at Savage taking the Tower was sort of negated as I was sitting there, scratching my head and wondering  "Uh...who? Am I supposed to be afraid of this guy?"  I'm not a huge follower of comic books, and while I now know thanks to Wikipedia that Vandal Savage had appeared in Justice League and the animated movie Justice League: Doom, I had no idea who the guy was.



Wait, how did you know about _Slade_?

You know more about Vandal than you do about Slade, because Vandal actually gives his motivations in the season finale. They are both puppetmasters who stay in the shadow, and both get at least one episode to themselves ("Masks" and "Coldhearted" where it is explained roughly who they are).

Slade is no more explained than Vandal is. The difference is that Vandal eventually explains his motivations and end-game, while Slade _never_ adequately explains anything of himself. He's just there torture the Titans.



> If I have to resort to Google and Wikipedia to learn who a villain in a self-contained series is, the series has failed in setting up the villain. You probably did as a comic book fan, but I didn't.  And has Vandal Savage really _done_ anything since taking over the Watchtower?  Not really.



Again, where is Slade explained in detail? You didn't have to look up Slade, despite having a lot less to go on? Really?

And his actions have set up this entire season and all its consequences. The Reach wouldn't be here if it weren't for him. Impulse coming back, Nightwing pulling his dangerous op, Aqualad getting his mind wiped... those are all things that happened because Savage took the Watchtower. I can't even believe this is an argument.



> Brother Blood and the Brotherhood of Evil were the other arc villains in Teen Titans.  Not quite as effective as Slade and Trigon, though.



I legit forgot about both of them, though I do remember the Brotherhood a little more. The only ones after that are non-serious villains and H.I.V.E, who stride the line between serious and non.



> This is less of a praise for Teen Titans and more of a criticism of Young Justice. Yes, Young Justice spends more time on trying to develop its characters while Teen Titans has some development mixed in with comedy.  But when Teen Titans got serious and developed its characters, it did it _really_ well IMO, and in ways that tied in with the plot that was going on.  Young Justice's characters get development, but is there any development that actually makes us feel for the characters?  I don't know.  Maybe Miss Martian's trouble with using her powers responsibly.



You didn't feel for Conner or Artemis? You didn't feel for Aqualad giving up his love and moving on? You didn't feel for Zatanna having to give up her dad? I could go on, but I think there are plenty of developments that you are glossing over. 

Titans developed the characters over the very long-term, but it was that _Justice League_ sort of development where it generally wasn't brought up or really recognized unless it was the focus of the episode. I mean, how much did Beast Boy really develop beyond when Terra was involved? Does any character in that show have the slow but steady character progression that Conner has?


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Speaking as a big fan of Teen Titans, I feel the development in Young Justice is, for the lack of a better term, "better" not to downplay TT of course. And it manages to do this with a larger cast that are almost always present in the show. 

MM and Artemis, for example, were some of the best in the show while managing to keep a very balanced and interesting development among each character.



> And then goes on to lose the Watchtower in the very next episode. Was there ever any doubt that Savage would lose the tower and get beaten by Young Justice? The team didn't have to do anything other than grit their teeth and spend an episode taking the Watchtower back. Savage has never held a psychological advantage over Young Justice. To them, Savage is just a particularly tough customer but he has never caused them to despair. In a sense, the high stakes take away from the sense of suspense. The stakes are so high there's no way the villain could have a modicum of success.



The Team has learned not to act rashly or despair. And they did more then grit their teeth and paved through the episode. They showed just how much they learned through the entire show, through their experiences, to know how to go about taking the Watchtower back.

And then the training mission inside MM's head really, really improved them.

And, _technically_, the enemy does win with Impulse's prophecy hanging over them. Assuming something they have done recently hasn't changed the future yet.



> If I have to resort to Google and Wikipedia to learn who a villain in a self-contained series is, the series has failed in setting up the villain. You probably did as a comic book fan, but I didn't. And has Vandal Savage really done anything since taking over the Watchtower? Not really.



I doubt any comic series adapted into an animation will ever set up a villain to a point where you would not have to find outside sources to learn more of him/her. At least not with one that has been established before and has such a rich history. 

And The Light's plan has only managed to work because of Vandal (and co.), _and_ he got rid of the top Leaguers so they would not be in his way later on. If Vandal never took over the Watchtower, nothing happening now would have happened. The Reach wouldn't be here, Impulse or even Neutron, and the world would be as safe as it was before The Light started its plans.

That's something. We just won't get to see it finished, is all.



> Which is stupid, because none of it makes sense. It's never explained why he's after the team, what he plans to do or anything. Everything Slade does is out of some sort of unstated sadistic bent towards evil, and that kills all of it for me.



So you don't like "Evil just to be Evil" villains? Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging or hating or anything like that, just curious.

Come to think of it...I don't remember ever being given a reason as to why Slade was after the Team either. Was it because of Robin and his connection to Batman and the Justice League?


----------



## Mako (Jan 28, 2013)

I was about to start watching this series too. Aw... shit.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> So you don't like "Evil just to be Evil" villains? Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging or hating or anything like that, just curious.
> 
> Come to think of it...I don't remember ever being given a reason as to why Slade was after the Team either. Was it because of Robin and his connection to Batman and the Justice League?



I don't generally like it unless there's some sort of mitigating factor. For example, the Joker's madness gets him off the hook with me. Also, if you are just a complete magnificent bastard that bathes in your evilness, you might be able to pull it off (Ming the Merciless in the 1980 _Flash Gordon_ movie... actually, all the villains in that movie are great at that).

But you kind of hit on it with Slade; he is targeting the team and Robin to become his apprentice. And why?



What brings down Slade for me is exactly what raises up Vandal Savage and the Light for me: They _have_ reasons for wanting to conquer the world and for fighting against the Justice League. They have an endgame that they are working towards, and it's startlingly well-reasoned. Morally reprehensible, but well-reasoned nonetheless.


----------



## Wan (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> No, you are right. They don't despair. They've done that before in episodes ("Homefront" and "Failsafe" in particular), but not this time.
> 
> _*That's the whole fucking point*_.
> 
> ...



So the most emotional, psychologically challenging events for the team happens _before_ the climax of an entire season?  That seems backwards to me.  Yes, they had been developing as a team and training to face such situations.  When the climax came though, it didn't feel like they were being tested.  The climax, the confrontation with the mastermind behind the whole conspiracy, should feel like a big deal.  He should cause the team greater struggles than they have ever face, both physically and emotionally.  But ultimately clearing the Light out of the Watchtower felt like just another day in the life of Young Justice, not particularly more challenging than any other day.

Honestly I did enjoy "Auld Acquaintance", but do you know what my reaction at the end was?  "That was pretty cool, can't wait to see what the season finale is going to be like!"  I had been marathoning episodes online, so I looked up when the next episodes were to air -- only to find that it _was_ the season finale.  It was an enjoyable episode by itself, but as the culmination of the plotlines that had been building up throughout the season, it was anticlimactic.



> Which is stupid, because _none of it makes sense_. It's never explained _why_ he's after the team, what he plans to do or anything. Everything Slade does is out of some sort of unstated sadistic bent towards evil, and that _kills_ all of it for me.



Sometimes a mystery is more menacing than a known element.  Take the Joker in "The Dark Knight".  We know nothing about him -- even his own talks about himself are inconsistent.  That's part of why he is terrifying.  He is unpredictable.  Slade in Teen Titans is sort of cut from the same cloth, right down to the riveting performance by the voice actor.



> Oh, bullshit. You know more about Vandal than you do about Slade, because Vandal actually gives his motivations in the season finale. They are both puppetmasters who stay in the shadow, and both get at least one episode to themselves ("Masks" and "Coldhearted" where it is explained roughly who they are).



I'm sorry, but the moment you cited, Savage walking out onto the Watchtower and the League kneeling before him, happens _before_ this explanation takes place.  And that's supposed to be the cliffhanger, without any more context.  And even after that, the thing that's supposed to make me feel this character is a menace is...exposition?  Lazy.



> Slade is no more explained than Vandal is. The difference is that Vandal eventually explains his motivations and end-game, while Slade _never_ adequately explains anything of himself. He's just there torture the Titans, which is enough
> 
> Again, where is Slade explained in detail? You didn't have to look up Slade, despite having a lot less to go on? Really?



The issue is not just that Savage was not explained.  He wasn't set up.  Slade was not explained either, but he was a fairly constant presence since the beginning of the show.  He posed a threat to the team (physically and psychologically) and the climaxes of seasons 1 and 2 were the payoff to that setup.  And when he came back in season 4, just his appearance let the audience know that some serious stuff was about to go down.  Savage had no setup as a character, whatsoever.  So again, I'm left with no reason to be shocked at his appearance specifically and any suspense is negated by me sitting there wondering who this guy even is.



> And his actions have set up this entire season and all its consequences. The Reach wouldn't be here if it weren't for him. Impulse coming back, Nightwing pulling his dangerous op, Aqualad getting his mind wiped... those are all things that happened because Savage took the Watchtower. I can't even believe this is an argument.



By "done anything" I don't mean that his actions didn't have consequences.  They did.  But since Savage has yet to appear or take direct action in season 2, there's nothing connecting those consequences to his presence as a villain.  If he were to appear again, the effect on the audience would be more "Oh yeah, it's that guy.  Time for the team to beat him again, I guess".



> You didn't feel for Conner or Artemis? You didn't feel for Aqualad giving up his love and moving on? You didn't feel for Zatanna having to give up her dad? I could go on, but I think there are plenty of developments that you are glossing over.
> 
> Titans developed the characters over the very long-term, but it was that _Justice League_ sort of development where it generally wasn't a focus of the show. I mean, how much did Beast Boy really develop beyond when Terra was involved? Does any character in that show have the slow but steady character progression that Conner has?



Conner's biggest issue that I can remember was getting a patch from Luthor which made him stronger, so no.  Conner's relationship with Miss Martian kind of ties back to Martian's problems.  Artemis is probably one of the most complicated members of the team, so the answer is sort of.  I didn't even know Aqualad was involved with anyone until we got to the episode where he had to "give her up", so no on that.  Zatanna gets another "sort of", since there's not much of a chance to get to know the character before we're supposed to sympathize with her loss.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I don't generally like it unless there's some sort of mitigating factor. For example, the Joker's madness gets him off the hook with me. Also, if you are just a complete magnificent bastard that bathes in your evilness, you might be able to pull it off (Ming the Merciless in the 1980 _Flash Gordon_ movie... actually, all the villains in that movie are great at that).
> 
> But you kind of hit on it with Slade; he is targeting the team and Robin to become his apprentice. And why?
> 
> ...



I have to agree. I don't like villains that are evil just to be evil, at least not most of the time. They have to have some form of reason, or else they don't have a "character". The only ones I can recall that fit that description and I like is Kefka and The Joker. But I suppose they do not count since they do have _some_ reason and are not "evil for the sake of being evil" on their own.

And I always thought the "why" for Slade's actions was because he wanted to take someone important to Batman away and warp him/her to his own views, which I also think is why he did what he did to Terra against the Teen Titans. 

But that was back when I was watching TT and wasn't really involved in any other DC show or reading the comics.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Oman said:


> So the most emotional, psychologically challenging events for the team happens _before_ the climax of an entire season?  That seems backwards to me.  Yes, they had been developing as a team and training to face such situations.  When the climax came though, it didn't feel like they were being tested.  The climax, the confrontation with the mastermind behind the whole conspiracy, should feel like a big deal.  He should cause the team greater struggles than they have ever face, both physically and emotionally.  But ultimately clearing the Light out of the Watchtower felt like just another day in the life of Young Justice, not particularly more challenging than any other day.



I completely disagree. It's not backwards, it's completely logical progression; all their training gets them through their darkest hour, not them suddenly manning up during that time. Perhaps it's different than the standard, but I thought it completely worked for what it was supposed to be. It definitely still came off as a challenge, but I'm glad they didn't start panicking and say "OH NOES~!"



> Honestly I did enjoy "Auld Acquaintance", but do you know what my reaction at the end was?  "That was pretty cool, can't wait to see what the season finale is going to be like!"  I had been marathoning episodes online, so I looked up when the next episodes were to air -- only to find that it _was_ the season finale.  It was an enjoyable episode by itself, but as the culmination of the plotlines that had been building up throughout the season, it was anticlimactic.



Well, that's because the culmination of a lot of _their_ plotlines was the previous episode. Conner, M'gann, and Artemis all come clean in the episode before, and by doing so allows them to beat two big members of the Light and capture Sportsmaster. 

The last episode is the culmination of the Light's various storylines, as well as a time to show how far the Team has progressed since they first started. In the second episode, they got schooled by Mr. Twister. By the last, they were able to take down a mind-controlled League and boot Vandal Savage from the Watchtower without completely losing it. They are taking their first steps as a team who is unified, adult, who are no longer burdened by these huge secrets and mistrusts.



> Sometimes a mystery is more menacing than a known element.  Take the Joker in "The Dark Knight".  We know nothing about him -- even his own talks about himself are inconsistent.  That's part of why he is terrifying.  He is unpredictable.  Slade in Teen Titans is sort of cut from the same cloth, right down to the riveting performance by the voice actor.



But the Joker's motivations _are_ obvious: To show everyone to be just as bad as he is. He states this and it rings true every time you watch the movie. He's a manipulator who likes to hurt people, but likes it even more when other people hurt people. It's made clear by the action.

Slade has not even an inkling of a motivation. I'm not going to say that he's a bad villain because he isn't: He's very intimidating and Ron Pearlman knows how to keep him that way. But there's no mystery, there's just a "???" spot before "Profit!" He hunts the team, but there's no real rhyme or reason as to why other than Robin has to be his apprentice... BECAUSE! Since it drives so many of his actions, it becomes frustrating because you have no idea why he is taking these actions other than... BECAUSE!



> I'm sorry, but the moment you cited, Savage walking out onto the Watchtower and the League kneeling before him, happens _before_ this explanation takes place.  And that's supposed to be the cliffhanger, without any more context.  And even after that, the thing that's supposed to make me feel this character is a menace is...exposition?  Lazy.



So? You know who he is (He's Vandal Savage, as explained in "Coldhearted"), he's basically the leader of the Light (As seen in numerous episodes where he leads the conversation with the Light members), and he is working towards taking down the superheroes. You should absolutely know who he is by that point, and if you didn't you weren't paying close enough attention to the episodes because it's made incredibly clear.



> The issue is not just that Savage was not explained.  He wasn't set up.  Slade was not explained either, but he was a fairly constant presence since the beginning of the show.  He posed a threat to the team (physically and psychologically) and the climaxes of seasons 1 and 2 were the payoff to that setup.  And when he came back in season 4, just his appearance let the audience know that some serious stuff was about to go down.  Savage had no setup as a character, whatsoever.  So again, I'm left with no reason to be shocked at his appearance and any suspense is negated by me sitting there wondering who this guy even is.



Yes he did. He absolutely did. He's the Leader of the Light, the guys who are always planning at the end of every episode and who are trying to gain advantages on the Justice League (as evidenced by the episodes themselves). He actually gets in a fight with Kid Flash in "Coldhearted". 

Maybe it was because you were marathoning the episodes, but I have no clue how you did _not_ know who he was based on everything we saw. In all honesty, he's far _better_ set up and explained than Slade.

Meanwhile, Slade the entire team at his mercy... and ends up letting them go. That's his first big appearance. When Savage finally gets his masterstroke, it's consequences are the basis of the _entire next season_.

In all honesty, for all your talk of Slade being so damn intimidating, I found Lex Luthor far more intimidating for completely dismantling Superboy with two phone calls and a metal box of temporary tattoos. His attempt at turning Superboy by playing on all his fears is SO much better than the speech you link because it isn't "I WILL HAUNT YOU IN YOUR NIGHTMARES!", it's "I'm right, and here are all the reasons why you _know_ I'm right..." It's not a physical threat, but an attack at the core of his morality and world view, and comes off as damn convincing.



> By "done anything" I don't mean that his actions didn't have consequences.  They did.  But since Savage has yet to appear or take direct action in season 2, there's nothing connecting those consequences to his presence as a villain.  If he were to appear again, the effect on the audience would be more "Oh yeah, it's that guy.  Time for the team to beat him again, I guess".



He brought two sets of aliens down to Earth. His organization is kidnapping people to find out how to give people superpowers. He's helping dope the entire world with sports beverages. 

Are they planning the downfall of the League anymore? Not actively, because _they don't need to anymore_. They got the Reach there, and they are continuing with their plan. To strike out at the Justice League would be only be a distraction.



> Conner's biggest issue that I can remember was getting a patch from Luthor which made him stronger, so no.



Conner's biggest issue is having extreme rage problems, generally stemming from his daddy issues. His whole thing is dealing with being a clone of Superman, and Superman not giving him the time of day. Throughout the series, he becomes more sociable, less prone to rages, more trusting of people and other things. His developing of links to things like Wolf and Sphere are evidence of that. His relationship with Miss Martian is a reflection of that.



> Conner's relationship with Miss Martian kind of ties back to Martian's problems.



It goes both ways, really. There's a reason he was called Rageboy at the start of the series.



> Artemis is probably one of the most complicated members of the team, so the answer is sort of.



I'd say definitely. Artemis and her relationship with Kid Flash is definitely complex and evolves. KF matures a great deal during the series, and a lot of that is seen in his relationship with Artemis, as well as episodes like "Failsafe" and "Coldhearted".



> I didn't even know Aqualad was involved with anyone until we got to the episode where he had to "give her up", so no on that.



How often is there a conflict on Teen Titans that was never there until that episode, and then it suddenly turns into development?



> Zatanna gets another "sort of", since there's not much of a chance to get to know the character before we're supposed to sympathize with her loss.



But the moment itself is powerful (Zatara caring about Zatanna is also set up rather well), and it is set-up multiple times with the usage of the Helm of Fate.



Terra Branford said:


> I have to agree. I don't like villains that are evil just to be evil, at least not most of the time. They have to have some form of reason, or else they don't have a "character". The only ones I can recall that fit that description and I like is Kefka and The Joker. But I suppose they do not count since they do have _some_ reason and are not "evil for the sake of being evil" on their own.
> 
> And I always thought the "why" for Slade's actions was because he wanted to take someone important to Batman away and warp him/her to his own views, which I also think is why he did what he did to Terra against the Teen Titans.
> 
> But that was back when I was watching TT and wasn't really involved in any other DC show or reading the comics.



The show seemed to be in a universe completely divorced from adult superheros, so I never got that impression.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> The show seemed to be in a universe completely divorced from adult superheros, so I never got that impression.



The reason for my conclusion was the whole "I already have a father!". It just seemed strange to me that Slade was so fixated on Robin, and when I watched that episode new (and thankfully had some mediocre knowledge of Batman) I just always thought he wanted to rip Robin away from Batman. I suppose it was just a very large leap to finishing the puzzle the show gave me. Maybe Slade really just wanted a son--a capable son.

But. It is just a theory.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> The reason for my conclusion was the whole "I already have a father!". It just seemed strange to me that Slade was so fixated on Robin, and when I watched that episode new (and thankfully had some mediocre knowledge of Batman) I just always thought he wanted to rip Robin away from Batman. I suppose it was just a very large leap to finishing the puzzle the show gave me. Maybe Slade really just wanted a son--a capable son.



That would be great if it were explored. Slade _had_ a son in the comics: Grant Wilson, the original Ravager. He gets killed trying to assassinate the Titans, which is one of the reasons Slade goes after them: to complete the contract. Him taking Robin as his new son is a great twist. There are angles to play there... and they can never be played because it wasn't set up.

Edit: Yes, and before anyone says it, Jericho was also his son. But one is actually relevant in this case...


----------



## Bringer (Jan 28, 2013)

Just some of my 2 cents.

I'll have to agree with both of you guys. Slade had no motives other then to ruin the titans lives. I mean from a certain perspective you could see it as he wants to get rid of a nuisance that would get in his way in the future[because apparently he was too lazy to leave jump city... it's like Tom and Jerry... Jerry get the fuck out and find a new hole because Tom lives here.] 

Slade wanting Robin to be his apprentice was also unexplained, and I may not be a comic reader but I've heard that in the comics Slade always wanted his son to join him or some shit like that. Maybe the animated series threw that into his character, which explains his need for Robin to be his apprentice. And to be fair Slade stopped wanting Robin to be his apprentice after season 1.[Also note he didn't want Robin to be his apprentice from the start as well. If I remember correctly he ordered Jinx,Gizmo,and Mammoth to kill all the titans.] 

Vandal Savage was pretty lack luster in my opinion, I'm not a comic reader and when he first appeared I was like "Who da fuck is that." The fact that he was used in the episode coldhearted as a distraction against Wally didn't help as well. The man who brought the light together is used as a distraction against Wally in a fillerish episode?

Slade on the other hand was introduced from the start. He was to serve as the main villain, the big bad of the series. And although he had some unwanted random appearances in season 1[He really wasn't needed in episode 4 IMO] he slowly fit into the story more in season 2. 

About the emotional aspects of both shows, one thing I'd like to note about Teen Titans all revelations are handled quickly. Robin disguising himself as Red x and working for Slade was all handled in there respective episodes. Only thing separating it was filler episodes to kill the suspense and buildup IMO.

Also I'd like to note that most emotional development is handled in one episode in TT. Usually in every episode their is one star character. While in YJ they handle emotional development in small segments of the episode, and finish it piece by piece. Though sometimes the gaps are too large it feels a bit abrupt when it's brought back.

Robin- "I don't wanna be Batman... now let's forget about this emotional fear of me becoming him until season 2. Only referencing it by showing reluctance when I lead a mission."

Miss Martian- "I almost killed all my friends because I have untapped potential and raw power. How about I forget all about this and shift my focus to a different problem. I'm a white martian! Oh no!"

Aqualad- "Tula doesn't love me... wow really? Wait a minute this is my problem? Fuck dat hoe. I'll just forget about her, reference her in a future episode when Red Arrow asks me a question, and then in season 2 when she dies I will use this as a excuse when the plan for me to go undercover starts."

Kid Flash- "... I got nothing."

Artemis- "Le gasp! My family is evil! Now everyone else will think I'm evil! This problem is only relevant when Cheshire and Sportsmaster are involved in an episode and I have to interact with them... how many episodes do I interact with them this season? 3 or 4 times?"

Superboy- "Superman doesn't love me! Lex Luthor is my father! Oooh gimme patches! I can be like daddy number 1 now!" 

And then when Miss Martian,Artemis,and Superboys revealed everything it was all just shrugged off. All the build up for nothing. It's like going on a ride that starts off crazy and progressively goes slower. I'm just glad TT didn't let development drag on. Though even if they wanted to they couldn't due to the nature of their episodes it couldn't span over across the season.


And as for villains effecting characters mentally, it's kinda conditional. In YJ Artemis was effected by Cheshire. Miss Martian was effected by Psimon/Queen Bee. ETC. They all had their personal demons. But when it came to the big bad, the man who brought everything together... nothing. 

In Teen Titans all the titans were effected by Slade. Robin[See season 1]. Robin obsession with him grew out of control. Beastboy[season 2]. Basically the whole Terra ordeal also effected Beastboy. One thing I'd like to point out in season 3 is in the episode haunted when Raven entered Robin's mind and got punched out by Slade, she immediately screamed "Slade!" The emotion in her voice was clear... there was fear in it.

Though it could just be the effect of stunning voice acting. Regardless in season 4 Raven was effected by Slade as well. Starfire and Cyborg were kinda left out though. But the fact they loathed him just as much as the other titans did apparent. In season 4 Starfire told Slade he would not dishonor the memory of her friend[while holding him against the wall].


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, the reason Vandal appeared in Coldhearted was to help whatshisname get his throne who would then help Vandal later on (you scratch my back, I scratch yours). Also because Kid Flash (who he thought would be Flash) would not turn down a fight with him, as the plan was to encounter Flash, who  had Vandal as his "arch enemy" (n). It was meant to stall KF, and almost worked.

KF probably would not have stopped for as long had it been some other villain. He figured Vandal a big threat. A curious, big threat.

(n; Right master-comic readers?)

Sorry for any jumbled meanings in my post. I'm wicked tired.



Guy Gardner said:


> That would be great if it were explored. Slade _had_ a son in the comics: Grant Wilson, the original Ravager. He gets killed trying to assassinate the Titans, which is one of the reasons Slade goes after them: to complete the contract. Him taking Robin as his new son is a great twist. There are angles to play there... and they can never be played because it wasn't set up.
> 
> Edit: Yes, and before anyone says it, Jericho was also his son. But one is actually relevant in this case...



They probably would have explored it later on, though most likely for an entirely different reason. Even if it was revenge for some past grievous against his son it would have made Slade's involvement very interesting and well-thought out.

I wonder if it would be possible to get a comment or question over to Glen Murakami or whoever is capable of answers. It would be nice to know the outcome of a dead series, or even some answers to small questions.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 28, 2013)

No, that's exactly right. I think it's even stated in the episode by Kid Flash. I honestly don't understand the confusion here; he's identified as a big bad, a very obvious big bad who is doing a favor for Count Vertigo. We had seen him before that episode and heard his voice, but this is where we get a rough idea of his place in the universe.


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 28, 2013)

And technically, even though we never "saw" his face and knew his name, we have seen his influence and character since the start of the show--literally since Fireworks. He's the one who founded The Light.


----------



## Bringer (Jan 29, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> That would be great if it were explored. Slade _had_ a son in the comics: Grant Wilson, the original Ravager. He gets killed trying to assassinate the Titans, which is one of the reasons Slade goes after them: to complete the contract. Him taking Robin as his new son is a great twist. There are angles to play there... and they can never be played because it wasn't set up.
> 
> Edit: Yes, and before anyone says it, Jericho was also his son. But one is actually relevant in this case...



Beat me to it. Jericho is also his son, though it was never confirmed in the TT animated show universe. Though in the TT go comics[that takes place in the TT animated show universe.] he had a daughter named Rose.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Is some one calling young justice medicore, it not down right lazy american cartoon making? Is guy gardner defending with all the zealousness of a fanboy? Must be a Monday. 

I don't think the problem with this show is voice acting but lackluster writing. Like someone aiming for an older audience but not allowed to do anything a 5 year old wouldn't miss. I mean sure Bruce Timm has towed that line for years, but he does it damn well. This speaks of amateur hour at the local art house with all the crap indie films no one watches but now starting that kid named robin and that trouble teen named artemis. Clear example of this is Artemis crap inner monologue. 

And than this season is quickly ripe with the problems of last season. The writers don't know what the fuck to do with half its cast. So we need to cram all the serious shit into one character, now its superboy instead of aqualad. He gets lines you remember and they put all the effort in the world in making sure his VA delivers. Everyone else? 

And the funny part is all would be forgiven if the fight choreography double dipped into the awesome. But it falls flat. Terribly flat. Almost unbearably flat that your force to appreciated the characters just sitting around and yabbing about how serious everything is. And unfortunately this isn't JLU level of dialogue where just having superman sit there at the watch tower telling john stewart about the metropolis spicy corn dog is a great episode by itself.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh hey, Wuzzman is saying something stupid that, if challenged, he'll inevitably backtrack on or try to change the subject.

So it's everyday again.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

As much as I can roll the eye on YJ getting canceled, its a sad day when GLTAS takes the fall with it. God damn that show needed to go to season 4 at least...motherfuckers.

And yes Guy I will continue to feel that YJ is a lazy attempt to sell new 52 comics. It has its good moments overshadowed by hours of mind numbing arg.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> As much as I can roll the eye on YJ getting canceled, its a sad day when GLTAS takes the fall with it. God damn that show needed to go to season 4 at least...motherfuckers.
> *
> And yes Guy I will continue to feel that YJ is a lazy attempt to sell new 52 comics. It has its good moments overshadowed by hours of mind numbing arg.*



And what a great attempt it was, mimicking the previous continuity while making the Justice Leaguers 5 years older and having vastly different origins and characters, including ones that don't technically exist anymore and are even hated by the current editorial.

If there were ever a single post that sums up your incredible inanity, that would be it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh no the comic book writers and tv writers are taking liberties independent of one another, oh the horror, cause you know DC is so consistent.... Meanwhile there is YJ video game lurking about linking the show and the comics together.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh no the comic book writers and tv writers are taking liberties independent of one another, oh the horror, cause you know DC is so consistent.... Meanwhile there is YJ video game lurking about linking the show and the comics together.



I was going to say something about how that's every comic show ever, but I'm too caught up in reading your blog to say anything past that.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Well yeah that too (I don't blame a tv show for peddling a comic, just don't be cheap about it). I mean I do know why I didn't like YJ season 1. I think the show started pretty strong come season 2, actually fixing a lot of issues I have with the show in mass, only to regress once the plot picks up steam. I'll probably enjoy the final but this show ain't on my re-watch list.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 29, 2013)

Foster said:


> I was about to start watching this series too. Aw... shit.



Do it still, you'll have a lot of fun.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jan 29, 2013)

I always liked Artemis, but daamn  .. suffice to say that Wally is one lucky SoB


sad to see this show end


----------



## MunchKing (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sad to see this show go. 

The Weisman curse strikes again. Here's to hoping they can end it on a high note.


----------



## Foxve (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's just hope they have more episodes in this season than the last. 

I still can't believe this gets canceled and we get a new incredibly stupid show like Incredible Crew. Seriously? I've seen it's commercials.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trRk22sQFFM[/YOUTUBE]

Who the hell watches this shit?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe Young Justice will be like Teen Titians, canceled but later get's one more season.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Well yeah that too (I don't blame a tv show for peddling a comic, just don't be cheap about it). I mean I do know why I didn't like YJ season 1. I think the show started pretty strong come season 2, actually fixing a lot of issues I have with the show in mass, only to regress once the plot picks up steam. I'll probably enjoy the final but this show ain't on my re-watch list.



I don't think its a great show either but to say its peddling the new 52 when it is in almost every way the exact opposite of what the new 52 is about, is really stupid.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> I don't think its a great show either but to say its peddling the new 52 when it is in almost every way the exact opposite of what the new 52 is about, is really stupid.



Yeah, YJ is pretty much what the new 52 would look like if DC actually gave half a fuck about it's legacy characters.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

I hope CN sees a huge dip in ratings, fucking idiots couldn't give the show a good and solid time slot, all this stop and go shit killed it. I wish another network would pick it up, this new TT will suck ass.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 29, 2013)

so, anyone excited for Beware the Batman?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 29, 2013)

No one with any sort of taste, no.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 29, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> so, anyone excited for Beware the Batman?



Yeah, as you can by yourself, everybody here can't wait for it to begin : P


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 29, 2013)

I wan't Psimon's jacket...

Shouldn't the collar disable M'gann's shapeshifting and reset her form? And what does Superboy mean by "she doesn't know how to do that"? Didn't she do something similar when Psimon mindblasted them in Bialya?

//HbS


----------



## MB99 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well it sucks that this season will be the last but at least we can enjoy the episodes we have left. World's Finest Online has just posted the synopses for February's episodes:

 switch-girl-episode-3



> Young Justice: Invasion
> Saturday, February 2nd, 2013 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “Runaways”
> Nightwing tasks Blue Beetle with chasing down a group of potentially dangerous super-powered teenage runaways. But Blue’s not the only one hunting them…
> 
> ...


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 30, 2013)

I really miss Jim Samples.

It's not a ratings problem, really. I've seen the ratings and the show did well.


----------



## Wan (Jan 30, 2013)

Cartoon Network must simply hate good television.


----------



## MB99 (Jan 30, 2013)

Media for Saturday's episode:

switch-girl-episode-3

Comic Book Resources interview and clip from Saturday's episode:


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2013)

Well this should be intresting


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure the cancellation is such a bad thing. Season 1 was solid but the introduction of the Reach has made the current season really convoluted and tedious to follow.


----------



## Burke (Jan 31, 2013)

weird, when i first heard of young justice, i was upset they didnt just bring teen titans back.

now i want young justice to stay and i really am not looking foward to super deformed titans :c


----------



## Friday (Jan 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I wan't Psimon's jacket...
> 
> Shouldn't the collar disable M'gann's shapeshifting and reset her form? And what does Superboy mean by "she doesn't know how to do that"? Didn't she do something similar when Psimon mindblasted them in Bialya?
> 
> //HbS



It's kind of hard to explain about the collar, but it wouldn't disable because she's already in that state. She's not using her powers to maintain a different form, if that makes sense. Her shape shifting powers can just change her. It's not like she's wearing a magic shroud over her.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Friday said:


> It's kind of hard to explain about the collar, but it wouldn't disable because she's already in that state. She's not using her powers to maintain a different form, if that makes sense. Her shape shifting powers can just change her. It's not like she's wearing a magic shroud over her.



While I see what you are trying to say here, I suppose I disagree. Since her White Martian form is her default form and she can only assume her Miss Martian form though the use of her shapeshifting power, the collar should had made her return to her WM form. Unless she wishes to remain in that form that much, that  it somehow overrides the collar or most likely the collar was design to suppress only her psychic abilities like TP, TK and the intangibility. This is how I see it anyway.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2013)

Nah, Friday is right. I've just remembered. For example, the blood she transfused into Garfield didn't change back to Martian blood the moment she lost consciousness of stopped thinking about it, and neither does her Megann form. Sure, it still gave him shapeshifting, but that's because she isn't great at cellular shapeshifting. It is not like Tsunade's illusion of being young, it's a literal change into a different form. 

//HbS


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmm... Good point. Had forgotten about that.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> While I see what you are trying to say here, I suppose I disagree. Since her White Martian form is her default form and she can only assume her Miss Martian form though the use of her shapeshifting power, the collar should had made her return to her WM form. Unless she wishes to remain in that form that much, that  it somehow overrides the collar or most likely the collar was design to suppress only her psychic abilities like TP, TK and the intangibility. This is how I see it anyway.



Reverting to her White Martian form would require shape shifting. Look at things this way if I turned you into a bucket and then someone took my powers away you would still be a bucket.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Reverting to her White Martian form would require shape shifting. Look at things this way if I turned you into a bucket and then someone took my powers away you would still be a bucket.



Well that really depends on the media. I have seen shows where someone transform something, only for it to revert back to its original form after that person loses its powers and other shows where it gets stuck in that form.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2013)

Powers vary from series/movies/comics to s/m/c. Confusing as fuck.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

People are not understanding shapeshifting. It is not an illusion where no powers would break it. It is literally changing forms from one to the next. So I shape shift from a human to a Tree. I went from being a human to being a Tree. My powers was only uses to turn me into the Tree, it is not helping me to maintain being a Tree.


----------



## Legend (Jan 31, 2013)

I knew that topic would show up


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2013)

DC to fans: Fuck you

That petition should have 20k signs before Sunday. It's jumped more than a thousand votes in less than 12 hours.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 31, 2013)

The fuck is this shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 










I feel like we're getting trolled hard.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, those are newer Batman foes. The new Batman cartoon is going to focus more on them than the classic ones from what I read in an interview. And I agree with you lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 31, 2013)

Are these actually animals or just Hotline Miami style people?

//HbS


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

From what I know they are humans wearing costumes or masks.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 31, 2013)

It's to sell toys. JLU had the same issue. Execs wanted to sell toys.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The fuck is this shit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 31, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The fuck is this shit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

If anything, that new Batman cartoon seems to be gaining new fans by the minute


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Are these actually animals or just Hotline Miami style people?
> 
> //HbS



The frog guy looks like an actual frog, but Pyg seems to be a guy in a pig mask as usual, albeit more smartly dressed and I assume no where near as depraved as his comic-book counterpart.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, after checking it a bit, Mr. Toad seems to actually be a toad/human hybrid or something.


----------



## Darc (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope everyone woke up early to watch, get them ratings looking good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2013)

are there are any 720p/1080p streams of YJ ?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The fuck is this shit.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


the big guy is their version of Professor Pyg ? 

i.e. a loony in a pig mask .. I hope


but the other one is an actual frog ? 



EDIT: 


Guilty King said:


> Yeah, after checking it a bit, Mr. Toad seems to actually be a toad/human hybrid or something.


I see


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2013)

Fucking Static.  What's the girls power? Forgot her name too. What's Neruon's power as well?


----------



## Wosu (Feb 2, 2013)

Liked the episode, I knew that Green Beetle shouldn't have been trusted. 

And that motherfuckin' Lex Luthor at the end...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 2, 2013)

Holy shit what an episode! Hyped over Virgil finally using his powers more and playing a bit of a team leader! And holy crap the ending I didn't see coming! I'm actually sadden by the revelation...


----------



## The810kid (Feb 2, 2013)

Lex is just awesome in this series best villain on the show. This show seriously needs a season three for more static


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 2, 2013)

Best villain of this series is like being the cutest my little pony. Though was it me or did Blue Beetle do more villainy in 5 minutes than the entire Light in 2 seasons. 

Better than the last ep simply because of blue beetle. Not because of the reveal, but because they decided to show before they felt obligated to ruin it by telling. Why they felt that not adding subtitles to the asian chick speaking only japanese....why?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> are there are any 720p/1080p streams of YJ ?


Streams? Not sure. Downloads? Yes.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

Just look up the eps you want on filestube (ex. young justice s01e01) or use kickasstorrents. I personally use DC++ but that's a bit extra for what you want to do.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anybody know the anwser to my questions?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

The girl is a samurai who uses energy projection to travel. Who the fuck is Neruon?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Why they felt that not adding subtitles to the asian chick speaking only japanese....why?



I thought it was a good thing. Kinda have us confused and in the situation as the group was. It was more realistic. Also, she was speaking some basic Japanese.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> The girl is a samurai who uses energy projection to travel. Who the fuck is Neruon?



What's her name? And Neruon is the tall bald one who didn't have his powers. The one that tripped the alarm.....


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, Lex Luthor is definitely my favorite member of the Light. Especially since he's the most commonly shown member besides Savage.

Green Beetle reveal was expected. It was nicely done, though, and I'm glad they didn't drag it out...


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

Foxve said:


> What's her name? And Neruon is the tall bald one who didn't have his powers. The one that tripped the alarm.....


Sam, short for Asami, a nipponjin name. Trying to pass herself off as American, shameless elevens.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 2, 2013)

Knew Jaime fucked himself the moment he fucking let Green Beetle mess with the scarab. 


I will find it hard to believe these 4 kids would be able to take on the Team. The need some refining just to do that.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 2, 2013)

Animeflavor has every episode and has allowed me to catch up with this series. Sadly is being cancelled


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 2, 2013)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I thought it was a good thing. Kinda have us confused and in the situation as the group was. It was more realistic. Also, she was speaking some basic Japanese.



That just came off as racist. Though i get why they did it, after so much time spending watching foreign films, anime, etc...well i'd really rather not be confused thank you.



Danger Doom said:


> Knew Jaime fucked himself the moment he fucking let Green Beetle mess with the scarab.
> 
> 
> I will find it hard to believe these 4 kids would be able to take on the Team. The need some refining just to do that.



They were complete scrubs at using their powers an entire hour ago, but showed a 10x improvement in an actual fight. Granted I'd call bull on that but its was a forgivable trope. So yeah the show already tells you that it doesn't take much to make them competent.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels kind of bad for Simon, even if he is a super villain? 

He just recovered from a mind wipe and now he's basically a vegetable for the next few weeks. Can't catch a break.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 2, 2013)

^

It's the perfect running gag.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> That just came off as racist. Though i get why they did it, after so much time spending watching foreign films, anime, etc...well i'd really rather not be confused thank you.



Lol racist? How so? I feel most of the fanbase that watch Young Justice...most likely watch Japanese anime as well. So some of her dialogue has been said before, therefore a bit easy to understand.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 3, 2013)

Not in the least bit surprised that Green Beetle fucked him over. That help came waaaaay too easy.

Loved Virgil, making plans but not thinking fully ahead is right for him at the beginning of his hero career. And good to see that he likes his powers but just doesn't wanna be a lab rat. I'm hoping he doesn't buy Lex's story too quickly either.

I'm nit familiar with any of the other kids but I'm hoping to see more.



Dimezanime88 said:


> Lol racist? How so? I feel most of the fanbase that watch Young Justice...most likely watch Japanese anime as well. So some of her dialogue has been said before, therefore a bit easy to understand.



Maybe he thinks she was using some generic Japanese  terms a bit too much?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Seriously, every time she said the same Japanese saying for Help, I kept thinking Dattebayo all through the fucking episode.


----------



## Tragic (Feb 3, 2013)

The episode was pretty cool. I liked Asami's power a lot. And loved Static of course. 

Also, I just heard YJ was getting cancelled. Fuck this gay Earth. Fuck everything. First Wolverine and the X men, Spiderman and now this?

And I am not excited for that new Batman show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Who would be? At least The Batman had good episodes for its bad characterization of Bat villains.


I was more pissed when fucking BTBAB was cancelled.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 3, 2013)

-The Spectacular Spider-Man --> replaced with your friendly ADD Spider-Man

-Batman: The Brave and The Bold --> replaced with porky the pig and frogger inspired villains featuring 007 Alfred...BEWARE

-Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes --> replaced with ADD Hulk and newfag movie Avengers

-Young Justice --> replaced with ADD Teeny boppers

-Wolverine and the X-Men --> NOTHING

We're getting trolled so hard guys.


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 3, 2013)

Damn it, Jaime. You should have known better. 

Lex is such a smooth operator. I am in awe.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 3, 2013)

Had a feeling the green beetle is a reach agent

I thought i wouldn't enjoy the ep but was proven wrong, enjoyed it


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Fucking Static.  What's the girls power? Forgot her name too. What's Neruon's power as well?





Suzuku said:


> The girl is a samurai who uses energy projection to travel. Who the fuck is Neruon?





Foxve said:


> What's her name? And Neruon is the tall bald one who didn't have his powers. The one that tripped the alarm.....



Thats Neu*t*ron, not Neuron.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

I knew that Green Beetle was a bad guy. He just seemed suspicious from the beginning. And it was nice seeing the kids using their powers. I liked how they made Ty create an astroform instead of actually growing in size. 
I agree that the kids at this point won't be much of challenge for the team but I am expecting Luthor to train them in the use of their powers a bit.



Suzuku said:


> -The Spectacular Spider-Man --> replaced with your friendly ADD Spider-Man
> 
> -Batman: The Brave and The Bold --> replaced with porky the pig and frogger inspired villains featuring 007 Alfred...BEWARE
> 
> ...


Not their fault guys. It's out fault for not belonging to the 5-10 demographic they are targeting


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Psychics have never created false memories.... Megan is such an idiot.



Wrecked Aqualad's mind and gave the team a false sense of security in someone working for the Reach. 

SMH.


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 3, 2013)

i might be an idiot but what if Lex if actually trying to fight against the reach?i mean isn't he after knowledge and stuff and how the helll can he get that by teaming up with the reach?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2013)

Dimezanime88 said:


> Lol racist? How so? I feel most of the fanbase that watch Young Justice...most likely watch Japanese anime as well. So some of her dialogue has been said before, therefore a bit easy to understand.



It just made her sound retarded, even if you "did" know what she was saying by inference, or plain memory of japanense subtitles. Worst than blue beetles splanglish which i'm glad they dropped. 

Yeah I'm not interested in the age of 5-10 year old animation. The only hope is that ratings drop massively and we call it a day.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Wrecked Aqualad's mind and gave the team a false sense of security in someone working for the Reach.
> 
> SMH.



She might have figured out he was working for the Reach if they had communicated before the Aqualad incident but after that, she was just out of her game.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> i might be an idiot but what if Lex if actually trying to fight against the reach?i mean isn't he after knowledge and stuff and how the helll can he get that by teaming up with the reach?


He and Savage most likely know what the Reach does to the planets they conquer. And I guess they will try to take over and kick the Reach off Earth once they've brought humanity to the verge. Except it won't work, according to Impulse's version of future.

I'm rewatching Salvage now out of boredom... and it struck me how professional Superboy has gotten. Am I the only one who's seeing this?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> i might be an idiot but what if Lex if actually trying to fight against the reach?i mean isn't he after knowledge and stuff and how the helll can he get that by teaming up with the reach?



We don't know what he or the Light are after. Most likely they want a war in order to win it so that the universe can take them seriously which means they brought the Reach here specifically to beat them up. Lure in the competition, destroy them and then take their place and their market.

He can get knowledge and stuff from whatever the Reach shares with them. And what they don't share, the Light can take from their cold, dead fingers.

Except from the look of Bart's future, not the best thought out plan.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Yeah I'm not interested in the age of 5-10 year old animation. The only hope is that ratings drop massively and we call it a day.



From what I have seen, they don't really seem to care much about the ratings, as long as they get to sell games. I mean, from what I've heard Young Justice's ratings were pretty good but that didn't stop them from cancelling it.

As for Asami, I can agree that sometimes she did sound a bit stupid, especially when she was repeating the same phrase, over and over again but in longer sentences she sounded fine to me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> We don't know what he or the Light are after. Most likely they want a war in order to win it so that the universe can take them seriously which means they brought the Reach here specifically to beat them up. Lure in the competition, destroy them and then take their place and their market.
> 
> He can get knowledge and stuff from whatever the Reach shares with them. And what they don't share, the Light can take from their cold, dead fingers.
> 
> Except from the look of Bart's future, not the best thought out plan.



Kinda hard to take the Lights game plan seriously when they did zero research on the people their dealing with. The "Reach" are a race of people who fought the Guardians and barely lost. So they invented the scarabs in order to basically do what they were doing eons ago without violating the treating they made with the guardians. 

Season 1 was about them allying up with DARKSEID. Yeah.... that was going to work wonders...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

They never allied with Darkseid. It was just Ugly who traded with them. I know Ugly worked for the Light, but it was just trading. I think. Can't remember correctly. 

//HbS


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

They should take this other team and put them in the comics. Lord knows we need a new YJ line book.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Aren't the Teen Titans and the Ravagers good enough for you?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

A line should have more than 2 books preferably. Not much of a line otherwise.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

I would really like to see a YJ book with Damian as Robin, Iris as Impulse and Chris Kent but now with that reboot, this is never going to happen...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

Psh. Batcow needs his own solo first.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

For some reason, I could so see this happening lol As long as something has the word Bat in its title, they are going to make it


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

I am rewatching random episodes. Waller called powers "meta abilities" and Nightwing couldn't figure out what meta-gene is?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> They never allied with Darkseid. It was just Ugly who traded with them. I know Ugly worked for the Light, but it was just trading. I think. Can't remember correctly.
> 
> //HbS



No, the Light was receiving stuff from Boom Tube as well. Its never _explicitly_ stated that they were receiving it from Apokolips, but its pretty obvious.



Hunted by sister said:


> I am rewatching random episodes. Waller called powers "meta abilities" and Nightwing couldn't figure out what meta-gene is?
> 
> //HbS



I think its just that he hadn't heard the term before.

Though I'll admit they aren't exactly analytical geniuses on this show.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> For some reason, I could so see this happening lol As long as something has the word Bat in its title, they are going to make it



Batcow and Cat Alfred would sell at least 80K a month. 

And I think the reason I might end up missing this show the most is that the way they have revitalized characters has zero chance of bleeding over for synergy's sake.


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 3, 2013)

batcow has the potential to be a top 10 book...given the right team ofcourse


----------



## FeiHong (Feb 3, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> From what I have seen, they don't really seem to care much about the ratings, as long as they get to sell games. I mean, from what I've heard Young Justice's ratings were pretty good but that didn't stop them from cancelling it.
> 
> As for Asami, I can agree that sometimes she did sound a bit stupid, especially when she was repeating the same phrase, over and over again but in longer sentences she sounded fine to me.



The words that she was saying repeatedly was "Sumimasen" which is translated to either "Excuse Me" or "I'm Sorry".


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

we need another red robin book


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> batcow has the potential to be a top 10 book...given the right team ofcourse



Just get some up and coming British guy.... or Joshua Hale Fialkov.



Legend said:


> we need another red robin book



The door for a solo series was wide open, unfortunately he could not walk through the door without his glider wings getting stuck on the frame so he was passed up .


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 3, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Just get some up and coming British guy.... or Joshua Hale Fialkov.
> 
> 
> 
> The door for a solo series was wide open, unfortunately he could not walk through the door without his glider wings getting stuck on the frame so he was passed up .



Btw,anybody know where Joshua Hale Fialkov is going after i,vampire?still with DC i hope!


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

he needs a new uni, if nightwing can get one so can he


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Batcow and Cat Alfred would sell at least 80K a month.


Now that I would like to see lol


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> No, the Light was receiving stuff from Boom Tube as well. Its never _explicitly_ stated that they were receiving it from Apokolips, but its pretty obvious.


Oh yeah, like the Sphere. Always thought that was a little random. It always sounded to me like they stumbled upon boom tube tech by accident? Can't remember, can't rewatch, I am rendering a Crysis 3 impressions video.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Oh yeah, like the Sphere. Always thought that was a little random. It always sounded to me like they stumbled upon boom tube tech by accident? Can't remember, can't rewatch, I am rendering a Crysis 3 impressions video.
> 
> //HbS



No, the Bialyians had been had been receiving stuff for a while, and continued to do so afterwards. The Sphere was just the thing that arrived when the team showed up, and the Forever People said it was stolen. If I remember, the whole point of the team being there was to investigate them.

You can't just stumble across boom tube tech; its a two-way system, and it was opened from the other side. Boom tubes open up two points between anywhere in the universe, so if they had that kind of tech on their hands, the Light would be unstoppable.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> Btw,anybody know where Joshua Hale Fialkov is going after i,vampire?still with DC i hope!



He has two upcoming books with them that are tied together in some big way, going from interviews this is something that he has always wanted to do. Should be revealed in the next solicits.



Legend said:


> he needs a new uni, if nightwing can get one so can he



I'm sure Dick will let him borrow the disco suit if he needs a new uni.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 3, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> i might be an idiot but what if Lex if actually trying to fight against the reach?i mean isn't he after knowledge and stuff and how the helll can he get that by teaming up with the reach?



Its a smart move by lex, no matter how good it seems there is still a risk in the alliance with the reach, hedge your bets by approaching the other side. 

Lex also wants to protect humanity so I think he could genuinely want to fight against the reach (after he uses them for his own gain of course)


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

Discowing


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL @ Wuzzman getting desperate enough to call the show racist. For those who don't know, she's saying "Excuse me/I'm sorry" a lot of the time. She's essentially being polite.



Gunners said:


> Wrecked Aqualad's mind and gave the team a false sense of security in someone working for the Reach.
> 
> SMH.



She fried Aqualad's brain after he tortured everyone she loved and killed her best friend. But otherwise, I agree.

Enjoyed the episode a lot. Lex is truly a magnificent bastard.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> She fried Aqualad's brain after he tortured everyone she loved and killed her best friend. But otherwise, I agree.
> 
> Enjoyed the episode a lot. Lex is truly a magnificent bastard.



Who did Aqualad torture? She believed that he killed Artemis so she subjected him to mental torture for the rest of his life, to make matters worse she could have scanned his mind ahead of time to figure out his reasons for killing Artemis but no she decided to give him an execution before verifying his guilt. 

Megan is the lowlife of the team, hopefully Black Manta succeeds in blowing her head off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

I still find it odd Simon can restore someone from being mind fuck but Mgaan cant.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Well she said she wasn't sure she could do it. Doubt she has ever tried doing that.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Who did Aqualad torture? She believed that he killed Artemis so she subjected him to mental torture for the rest of his life, to make matters worse she could have scanned his mind ahead of time to figure out his reasons for killing Artemis but no she decided to give him an execution before verifying his guilt.
> 
> Megan is the lowlife of the team, hopefully Black Manta succeeds in blowing her head off.



He captured La'gann and it was obvious what Manta would do to him since he's an Atlantean. He is Black Manta's subordinate and he's the one who captured him. There's no reason to _not_ blame him. He also handed over BB and the other team members; there's no reason for her not to be informed by BB briefly after he got out. Aqualad had reasons for what he did, but none of them are even slightly knowable to M'gann at the time.

And she didn't scan his mind beforehand because scanning one's mind while they can resist it is not something easily done. And allow me to ask you what reason she would have to inspect his mind in the first place?

Verifying his guilt?! Are you fucking serious?! She was there when he did it; there was no reason to suspect that he _didn't_ murder Artemis, especially when you were there and your leader confirmed she was dead for you. Whatever your feelings for her, not blaming Nightwing for what happened is honestly getting stupid at this point.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> No, the Bialyians had been had been receiving stuff for a while, and continued to do so afterwards. The Sphere was just the thing that arrived when the team showed up, and the Forever People said it was stolen. If I remember, the whole point of the team being there was to investigate them.
> 
> You can't just stumble across boom tube tech; its a two-way system, and it was opened from the other side. Boom tubes open up two points between anywhere in the universe, so if they had that kind of tech on their hands, the Light would be unstoppable.


Yeah, I know. What I meant is that I always though it was random for the Light to be dealing with the Desaad, and I was under the impression that they some alien tech and were poking it with a stick and stuff fell out. Somewhat silly.

And I am pretty sure boom tube can be created and used anywhere as long as you have a boombox or whatever it was called. Atleast in every single other DC cartoon/comic I came in contact with. The Light doesn't have the tech to create a boom tube on their end. 


Danger Doom said:


> I still find it odd Simon can restore someone from being mind fuck but Mgaan cant.


Psimon is a lot more experienced and well-versed in psychic powers. Miss Martian is very rough and brutal, she doesn't have the skill and technique for delicate stuff. The only thing she has going for her is raw power Psimon has less than she does.

//HbS


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

The Light might not be dealing with Desaad. That might well be Intergang only. It isn't like Darkseid's minion's are above plotting things on their own.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

I wish we got some new gods on YJ


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Legend said:


> I wish we got some new gods on YJ



Pretty sure they would have been introduced in the new season, had the show not be cancelled. Although tbh I did have some fears about how some of them would have been portrayed. Like Darkseid for example. I wouldn't want for the show to tone him down so that the team would be able to defeat him. Unless of course they were doing it in a way that didn't make it seem silly.


----------



## Legend (Feb 3, 2013)

I think the team and the league would take him, 

I wanted to see Orion and Barda


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, would like to see them too. Really wish it wasn't getting cancelled...


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> He captured La'gann and it was obvious what Manta would do to him since he's an Atlantean. He is Black Manta's subordinate and he's the one who captured him. There's no reason to _not_ blame him. He also handed over BB and the other team members; there's no reason for her not to be informed by BB briefly after he got out. Aqualad had reasons for what he did, but none of them are even slightly knowable to M'gann at the time.


He could hold on to Lagoon boy as a bargaining chip, not all hostages are tortured so jumping to that conclusion is fallacious. 



> And she didn't scan his mind beforehand because scanning one's mind while they can resist it is not something easily done. And allow me to ask you what reason she would have to inspect his mind in the first place?


When has she had difficulty scanning the enemies mind? Usually the only problem she encounters is when they start thinking in a different language but since the timeskip she has shown the ability to translate foreign languages. As for inspecting his mind? I don't know I'd want to know why someone did something before ruining the rest of their life. 


> Verifying his guilt?! Are you fucking serious?! She was there when he did it; there was no reason to suspect that he _didn't_ murder Artemis, especially when you were there and your leader confirmed she was dead for you. Whatever your feelings for her, not blaming Nightwing for what happened is honestly getting stupid at this point.


Yes verifying his guilt. Was Aqualad guilty? No which means Miss Martian jumped to conclusions something that could have been avoided by probing Aqualad's mind. 

I also blame Nightwing for what happened. As a leader he should have planned around certain members' incompetence and immaturity.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

But why should she prob his mind in the first place? She was only shown to do this in cases which there is some information to be learned from the enemy and in this case there wasn't anything she needed to know. Not to mention that she was mad at Aqualad for supposedly killing her friend, so she acted on this rage by immediately frying his brain.

As Guy said, Nightwing is mostly to blame here. I can understand him not wanting many people to know about this at first but after a point he should have told them. He should have considered that by having Aqualad "kill", some of the team's members would have wanted revenge.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2013)

Why should she probe his mind? Well when you're going to put yourself in the position as someone Judge jury and executioner it is a good idea to make sure they're actually guilty of the offence you are going to fuck them up for. 

In Kaldur's situation he was wrongfully executed for murder. Did he commit murder? No. Did Megan know that at the time? No, she based her decision on a mistaken belief, a mistaken belief that could have been avoided with due diligence.

Nightwing sharing some of the blame in this mess doesn't stop Megan being a huge fuck up.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

That's the thing, she was sure he commited the murder. She didn't need to probe his mind. The "murder" happened in front of her and other people and Nightwing himself, the leader of the team, confirmed her death. 
Was it a mistaken belief? Of course it was. But she didn't know otherwise nor there was anything to make her think that.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 3, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> That's the thing, she was sure he commited the murder. She didn't need to probe his mind. The "murder" happened in front of her and other people and Nightwing himself, the leader of the team, confirmed her death.
> Was it a mistaken belief? Of course it was. But she didn't know otherwise nor there was anything to make her think that.


She didn't know otherwise because she did not investigate, a failure on her part not an excuse for her recklessness. Also nothing to make her think otherwise? I completely forgot that being a secret op wasn't her profession. It's not as though she's been exposed to the concept of moles, it is not as though she's been exposed to people working under disguise...... wait a minute.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

No it doesnt work like that. Leaguers are not walking executioners , she should have incapacitate Mantalad and take him in so the law or rather the League judge him for his crime.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He could hold on to Lagoon boy as a bargaining chip, not all hostages are tortured so jumping to that conclusion is fallacious.



First off, they can _still_ use him as a bargaining chip, even if they tortured him. Of course, they never made any sort of action that indicated as such, so the point is moot anyways.

Secondly, we _know_ Manta will torture and we know that he _did_ get tortured. Citing the idea that "Not all hostages are tortured" is a complete strawman when we know this man will tortured and, in fact, he allowed La'gann to be tortured.

At this point the only thing more tortured than him is your point.



> When has she had difficulty scanning the enemies mind? Usually the only problem she encounters is when they start thinking in a different language but since the timeskip she has shown the ability to translate foreign languages.



We know that Ivo obviously had mental defenses which could thwart M'gann

The fact that Kal'dur was able to resist M'gann's mind attack, despite all her growth, is far better evidence that a quick mind-scan on someone who obviously can defend against psychic attacks is likely not to be an option. We've never seen someone mind-scanned without destroying their mind in a combat situation in the first place, so there's no proof that she can do it just like that without leaving.

Simple question, and don't respond if you can't give me an answer that isn't based on a long line of assumptions: Show proof of anyone doing a scan like you demand in the middle of combat.



> As for inspecting his mind? I don't know I'd want to know why someone did something before ruining the rest of their life.



Fucking _weak_. She knows _exactly_ why he did it, as he's made no attempt to hide why he was doing it. Why kill Artemis? There are a dozen reasons, none of which matter _because he killed Artemis_. If Nightwing hadn't _*continually lied to her and altered evidence that would have lead her to the contrary*_, there might have been the _slimmest_ chance that she could put two and two together.

As it stands, he played with the emotions of his team and got a friend burned by his own need to keep secrets.



> Yes verifying his guilt. Was Aqualad guilty? No which means Miss Martian jumped to conclusions something that could have been avoided by probing Aqualad's mind.



Bullshit. No court in the _world_ would convict her. It's an undercover op gone bad; if there was a spy in there conducting an op while a raid, it's up to the person who knows about the op either to 1) Inform the spy so they can be on the way or on the lookout so they can avoid contact or 2) Inform the team so that they know about it and he doesn't get caught up in the friendly fire. Both those fall on _Nightwing_, not her. Hell, we don't even have proof that someone else might not try to finish him off at that point. Judging her to be wrong because she didn't do something that she had _no reason to_ is Wuzzman-level stupidity.



> I also blame Nightwing for what happened. As a leader he should have planned around certain members' incompetence and immaturity.



Oh hey, a complete non-answer. Nightwing allows him to kidnap a team member, fake the death of a team member, blow up the cave, and subject multiple team members to torture, and keep the team completely in the dark on this...

And _she's_ the incompetent one for not knowing that Nightwing has been _lying and deceiving her for months_?! Christ, maybe we should blame her for not reading _Nightwing's_ mind, because _none of this would have happened._


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Why should she probe his mind? Well when you're going to put yourself in the position as someone Judge jury and executioner it is a good idea to make sure they're actually guilty of the offence you are going to fuck them up for.


She was already sure he killed her. Probing his mind would be redundant and a waste of time.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone notice that the Reach was unaware of Luthor plan for the kids? Black and Green Beetle did not know about the reason for the kids escape nor about Volcano attacking. Light is going to betray the Reach.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

The problem here is that no one is arguing that M'gann didn't cross the line. She obviously did. But her actions are _understandable_ given the circumstances; she basically finds Aqualad and goes full-out rage mode on him before he can do anything. I disagree with that, but I can't say that I wouldn't do the same thing if Aqualad had done everything he'd done.

The problem is that while you could argue that M'gann is right or wrong depending on circumstance and other things, Nightwing is _always_ wrong. He planned the raid and knew that Kal'dur would likely be around. If he was able to get the location of the ship from Aqualad, he could have warned them to take a patrol or plan a mission so that there was no way to encounter Aqualad. He could also tell the most powerful members of the team (M'gann, Conner, and a few others) about it, simply to avoid friendly fire. As the only one with all the facts of the situation (and you don't need to know about what M'gann is doing to know that a team member might act rashly when they come in contact with the former comrade who murdered one of their own; hell, there's no reason why she might not brain-blast him without the history of it), it was his responsibility, and he _failed_.

Both are wrong in this case. But Nightwing, by playing too close to the chest, is more responsible for what happened because he had the power to prevent it by bringing more people in or telling Kal'dur to get out of the way and didn't.



Danger Doom said:


> Anyone notice that the Reach was unaware of Luthor plan for the kids? Black and Green Beetle did not know about the reason for the kids escape nor about Volcano attacking. Light is going to betray the Reach.



Oh yeah, absolutely. That was the plan the whole time: get the metagene research and use it to boot the Reach off the planet, not only gaining a bunch of tech and power but also establishing a reputation for the rest of the universe by taking out a well-known power.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm still a little pissed at M'gan for that. This also isn't the first time she let her emotions alter her judgement and messed Kaldur over some how (he was fine later thankfully, however it was still a bitchy move). Though yeah, the one being discussed currently is mostly NightWing's fault before hers. 

Speaking of mindread/wipe, didn't she read Green beetle's mind? How did he trick her? Did the Scarb boost his base abilites?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2013)

Foxve said:


> I'm still a little pissed at M'gan for that. This also isn't the first time she let her emotions alter her judgement and messed Kaldur over some how (he was fine later thankfully, however it was still a bitchy move). Though yeah, the one being discussed currently is mostly NightWing's fault before hers.
> 
> Speaking of mindread/wipe, didn't she read Green beetle's mind? How did he trick her? Did the Scarb boost his base abilites?



No. Megan didnt read his mind, she was force fed memories which was the first clue that Green Beetle was false.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> She didn't know otherwise because she did not investigate, a failure on her part not an excuse for her recklessness. Also nothing to make her think otherwise? I completely forgot that being a secret op wasn't her profession. It's not as though she's been exposed to the concept of moles, it is not as though she's been exposed to people working under disguise...... wait a minute.



To be honest the mole plotline of season 1 was not only weak, but unimportant to the team. Red Arrow wasnt really part of the team, and he was only a threat to the justice league and the idea of a mole wasnt explored in 5 years.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 3, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Speaking of mindread/wipe, didn't she read Green beetle's mind? How did he trick her? Did the Scarb boost his base abilites?





Wuzzman said:


> No. Megan didnt read his mind, she was force fed memories which was the first clue that Green Beetle was false.



Well... we really don't know. That's the problem with not being shown the process; we aren't exactly sure what happened. He could have modified memories, hid memories, shown false ones, etc. Plus we don't know if the Scarab played a part in that, since it obviously takes over things. Maybe it creates a false reality for the host to inhabit, thus it can switch it back in without problem and without fear.

There's just a whole host of things that could happen. All that we really know is that M'gann didn't do a full, thorough search (if that would have turned up anything at all).



Wuzzman said:


> To be honest the mole plotline of season 1 was not only weak, but unimportant to the team. Red Arrow wasnt really part of the team, and he was only a threat to the justice league and the idea of a mole wasnt explored in 5 years.



It was important to the Team; it helped feed mistrust and isolate team members. It's really the foot in the door so that the members of the Light used to start working on the three rookies. While it was never meant to directly threaten the Team, it definitely mattered.

And it wasn't really explored in the 5 years because it was over; no one held Clone Roy responsible for what he did because he had no control over it, and eventually it turned into finding the real Roy.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 4, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> The problem here is that no one is arguing that M'gann didn't cross the line. She obviously did. But her actions are _understandable_ given the circumstances; she basically finds Aqualad and goes full-out rage mode on him before he can do anything. I disagree with that, but I can't say that I wouldn't do the same thing if Aqualad had done everything he'd done.



I think the main point is that she should have tried to keep her emotions in check,she wasn't the only one that wanted to punch a hole through kaldur's chest.

She was infiltrating manta's ship so she should have known that there was a chance they would cross paths plus she'd need him alive to get the lowdown on manta's operations and the light. 

Nightwing is to blame more though, he knew megan was a very emotional girl and a powerful psychic and you plan to keep secrets from her while making her think a former friend killed another?


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Also nothing to make her think otherwise? I completely forgot that being a secret op wasn't her profession.



What was there to make her think otherwise then? She knew that Aqualad "betrayed" them and started working with his father and the Light because of Tula's death and Artemis was "killed" by him right in front of her and other team members. A death that her team leader confirmed. Why would she probe his mind then if there wasn't anything to make suspicious about the whole situation?

Was what she did wrong? Yes. But all of this could have been avoided, if Nightwing had informed the rest of the team about the whole Aqualad/Artemis thing. He should have thought that members of the team might have wanted revenge for what he did and especially Miss Martian who after the time-skip, had become much bolder with the use of her powers like probing the minds of people for information without even caring if this is hurting them. That, combined with her being angry with him for supposedly killing Artemis, led to this whole thing. Nightwing failed to think of that and this is the result.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 4, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> -The Spectacular Spider-Man --> replaced with your friendly ADD Spider-Man
> 
> -Batman: The Brave and The Bold --> replaced with porky the pig and frogger inspired villains featuring 007 Alfred...BEWARE
> 
> ...


fuck this gay Earth


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> There's just a whole host of things that could happen. All that we really know is that M'gann didn't do a full, thorough search (if that would have turned up anything at all).



She could barely connect her mind with Green Beetle's. After the whole ordeal with Aqualad, she became really hesitant in the use of her TP. Before that, she could have discovered something.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Feb 4, 2013)

nightwing is a shite leader


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2013)

Naw, he's a Sunni.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 4, 2013)

It's pretty hard to hold these things out against a telepath, because if they are really powerful, if they become really angry, then it's like they take the same conscious decision  to fuck someone, they just have to _think_ about it

If someone had killed one of my best friends after betraying us all, you bet your ass I would be _thinking about it_


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2013)

....where the fuck did Red Volcano come back from anyway?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> ....where the fuck did Red Volcano come back from anyway?
> 
> //HbS



The molten underground of Yellowstone National Park.

Lex brought him back....somehow. But then, its Lex Luthor. He can do that.

*EDIT:* Unless, as is more likely, Volcano came back at some point during the timeskip and has just been doing villainous things like every other bad guy.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2013)

Who told him? 

//HbS


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 5, 2013)

Young Justice Legacy was pushed for a fall release. Even in video games Young Justice gets trolled.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Who told him?
> 
> //HbS



If Ivo knew where T.O. Morrow lived (or his robot double, at least), then Lex Luthor knew.

Besides, when the biggest volcano in North America comes within minutes of erupting, it tends to attract attention.

Also, either Connor ("Red Sun") or Red Arrow ("Broken Arrow"). Or the brainwashed Leaguers, or whatever info the Light may or may not have stolen from their databanks.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 5, 2013)

At least they didn't cancel that too.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 5, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Young Justice Legacy was pushed for a fall release. Even in video games Young Justice gets trolled.


It doesn't have to be a bad thing. Better release late, but a good game rather than the other way around.



//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 8, 2013)

Preview clip.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eue-oeQzPHk[/YOUTUBE]

Hail Mongol!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Thats what she said Nightwing....too bad Zatanna never said it to you .


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2013)

Mongul was awesome.

The whole episode was just epic in general, though.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 9, 2013)

Damn, I love Arsenal but he's going to get so much shit for using art of run.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 9, 2013)

Why Cassie? Why indulge Arsenal's sass like that?


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 9, 2013)

is arsenal running to warn nightwing?i hope so!
anyway,loved the episode.....followed by weekly rant on how this show and the GLAS should not be cancelled.....i wont even mind if the show returns after a year or something....i mean i can wait that long thanks to the hiatuses....


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2013)

Any links to the new episode? Or is it too early?


----------



## The810kid (Feb 9, 2013)

Arsenal is growing on me if there was a season 3 I'd hope he'd get more screen time with static being another character. Keith David voicing Mongul was great made me wish this was a two part episode. I liked the Mal and Bumble bee issue finally being addressed but not being over dramatic Mals comedy made the scenes perfect for the episode.


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 9, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Any links to the new episode? Or is it too early?



its up on animeflavor.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2013)

So with Blue Beetle doing what he just did, what does this mean?


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2013)

he's being controlled by the reach now since last ep


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2013)

No I get that, I mean as far as story progression is concerned.. he has betrayed the team now so no use for him being a spy.


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2013)

now he'll officially join the reach like black and green


----------



## Bringer (Feb 9, 2013)

Actually if the team fails to connect 2 and 2 together then Green Beetle can still milk his trust.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah because they still don't know Green Beetle is bad but.... honestly, after what Blue Beetle just pulled, if they still trust Green Beetle it would be very very naive.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2013)

Mongul just bitch slapping the Team was glorious. 



The Big G said:


> Why Cassie? Why indulge Arsenal's sass like that?



Face the fact ArsenalCassie is canon now .


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 9, 2013)

The Potential said:


> No I get that, I mean as far as story progression is concerned.. he has betrayed the team now so no use for him being a spy.



Since he has just captured nearly everybody on the Team, there is nobody left to spy on, is there?

And once again Roy is the only one who manages to escape.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 9, 2013)

Good episode, good Mongul. But I think I prefer him with a voice that he had in the Justice League series. Wonder what kinda damage that blast from Warworld's cannon would have done had Doctor Fate not reflected it. 

Why can't these fuckers understand Mongul is just trying to help them?  Fucking hate Earth people.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 9, 2013)

That canon would have blown the entire planet but he just wanted to save earth from the Reach.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 9, 2013)

He wanted no competition in his galaxy. I like his business style. Does not negotiate, just eliminate the opposing faction.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 9, 2013)

So Vandal savage has played his hand. The Reach have been caught in their lie. They said they had only 1 ship. people had to see those ships launch. Thus showing the reach is lying, making them have to take over the planet now, thus leaving Savage, Luthor and the like to become heroes by kicking them off planet


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 9, 2013)

When everyone regains conciousness, I wonder if Arsenal is gonna get the "he was captured for 8 years and he panicked" excuse thrown up for him?


----------



## The Potential (Feb 9, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Since he has just captured nearly everybody on the Team, there is nobody left to spy on, is there?
> 
> And once again Roy is the only one who manages to escape.



Ahh you are right, I honestly for some reason wasn't thinking they were captured but I suppose they are....

Guess the cats out of the bag now.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Its basically the reverse of the Season 1 finale. Now its up to the League (and Nightwing) to save the Team. And the missing Leaguers will probably swoop in at the last minute to save them both.

Though, good chance the League have no idea what just happened, so they have to figure it out themselves. Wonder if Green Beetle will try something similar.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 9, 2013)

^^



> Young Justice: Invasion
> Saturday, February 23rd, 2013 at 10:30am (ET/ PT) – “The Hunt”
> A band of misfits is put to the test when Lex Luthor sends them behind enemy lines… to rescue the team!



Looks like it's going to be the Runaways who rescue the team.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoseever decision it was to cancel the show is now a high value target.  You thought Chris Dorner was bad,  you ain't seen shit.  The Zero manifesto.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 9, 2013)

When did blue beetle turn to the dark side?  :WOW


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well this episode picked up quick. Guess it had to do with the cancellation...


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2013)

actually it didnt,these eps have been made months in advance


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2013)

Legend said:


> actually it didnt,these eps have been made months in advance



I was thinking that, but compared to the previous episode, it looked that way.


----------



## Wan (Feb 10, 2013)

And it's refreshing.


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 10, 2013)

Was that Keith David as Mongul? I didn't get to see the end credits.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> When did blue beetle turn to the dark side?  :WOW



When Green Beetle tinkered with Jaime's scarab. He 'fixed' it so the scarab would function as it should, taking over Jaime and obeying the Reach. When Jaime said "I'm free", it was the scarab talking.

All because Jaime was desperate to remove the scarab. I wonder if it would have happened if Impulse didn't tell him about his future.


----------



## Wan (Feb 10, 2013)

I figure that Green Beetle and Black Beetle would have captured him eventually.


----------



## Bringer (Feb 10, 2013)

MunchKing said:


> Was that Keith David as Mongul? I didn't get to see the end credits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... I honestly think it would have happened either way. We know in one timeline where Jamie didn't go back in time the reach apocalypse already happened. Meaning that Green Beetle must have found Jamie/Blue Beetle and offered him control over the scarab/told him about possible dangers.

So either way he'd be scared into getting that "procedure"

Anyway if the scarab is 100% in control how come it still retains some of Jamie's personality


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2013)

I lol'd when mongul picked up krypto and threw him back into wondergirl after she just got up

dat hermano


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

MunchKing said:


> Was that Keith David as Mongul? I didn't get to see the end credits.


Yeah. That guy's fucking awesome. Anyone here watched the three Spawn movies? (animated, TV series released as movies)

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Its possible that in the "real" timeline the Reach just rebooted Jaime's Scarab- so, in other words, the Blue Beetle Kid Flash knew was a different Blue Beetle (and Jaime was dead).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

That's most likely, since I doubt Jaime would grow so big. That original BBB looked more like it was from Reach, not human. 

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Got to wonder why nobody on the show even considered that possibility, even if it isn't true. 

I can't decide whether that makes his Green Beetle deal tragic or annoying.




MunchKing said:


> When Green Beetle tinkered with Jaime's scarab. He 'fixed' it so the scarab would function as it should, taking over Jaime and obeying the Reach. When Jaime said "I'm free", it was the scarab talking.



I think it was actually Jaime, and the Scarab didn't take over until later. 

You might notice that since the Scarab was confirmed to be running things, Blue hasn't taken the form of Jaime Reyes. Plus there is how he acted like his normal self around the Runaways. The battle with Red Volcano is probably what brought the Scarab out.

Which makes you wonder just how intricate the plans of Lex Luthor actually are.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 10, 2013)

_"Don't waste the oxygen, hermano. There's little enough of it as it is."

_Ouch, that was cold.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 10, 2013)

Just now realizing Wonder Girl hasen't been around for a while.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder what are they going to do with the Warworld. I like how they included the gravitation effect.

//HbS


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 10, 2013)

can we discuss the rest of DC nation here or is there a separate thread?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks Superboy needs an upgrade? He's been beaten and knocked around by every single enemy of his "type" (tank/raw strenght). 

//HbS


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 10, 2013)

At this point there might not even be any point.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Superboy needs an upgrade? He's been beaten and knocked around by every single enemy of his "type" (tank/raw strenght).
> 
> //HbS



To be fair Mongul was trashing supergirl too, he's only 5 man wtf


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 10, 2013)

Think ya mean wondergirl


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Superboy needs an upgrade? He's been beaten and knocked around by every single enemy of his "type" (tank/raw strenght).
> 
> //HbS



i swear you say this every episode.

no, it is not interesting to see superboy easily defeat every big bad guy on his own


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 10, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Think ya mean wondergirl



oh yeah


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

Petes12 said:


> i swear you say this every episode.
> 
> no, it is not interesting to see superboy easily defeat every big bad guy on his own


This is the first time (some other people also noticed this), and I didn't mean that. At least he shouldn't be down in one or two hits. Hold his own for more than 15 seconds.

//HbS


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 10, 2013)

Superboy was just outclassed. Mongul used to be able to put the hurt on Superman, though I do not know what abilities he has in this reincarnation.


As for power ups, I don't think he's going to develop his powers any further. Not this season anyway.


*Spoiler*: __ 




 






Blitzomaru said:


> Think ya mean wondergirl



I wouldn't mind seeing Kara on this show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> I lol'd when mongul picked up krypto and threw him back into wondergirl after she just got up
> 
> dat hermano



His name is Wolf , totally not base on Krypto .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

MunchKing said:


> Superboy was just outclassed. Mongul used to be able to put the hurt on Superman, though I do not know what abilities he has in this reincarnation.


I remember for example that he had some sort of red sun radiation gun on his chest in Superman/Batman Public Enemies. And I remember him holding his own in the crashed Watchtower in Final Crysis comics against Superman, Batman and Wonderwoman together.

//HbS


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Feb 10, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Superboy needs an upgrade? He's been beaten and knocked around by every single enemy of his "type" (tank/raw strenght).
> 
> //HbS




The upgrade he should have gotten in the timeskip is master-level hand-to-hand combat ability. He could have been close to Batman and Black Canary in combat ability, but with super-strength, allowing him to do well against villains with more strength than him.

But it doesn't look like he's learned anything during those years.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 10, 2013)

Mongul is out of his league.

Supes have a hard time with Mongul and he has more powers to work with than Kon-El what makes you think Supes Jr would be holding his own?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I remember for example that he had some sort of red sun radiation gun on his chest in Superman/Batman Public Enemies. And I remember him holding his own in the crashed Watchtower in Final Crysis comics against Superman, Batman and Wonderwoman together.
> 
> //HbS



I think that was actually his son, Mongul II.


----------



## Legend (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah it was Mongol Jr in Infinite Crisis

Hal Jordan killed Mongol Sr after he destroyed Coast City and became Parallax


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh, okay. And yeah, PhlegmMaster said what I was thinking.

//HbS


----------



## Lipid Sama (Feb 10, 2013)

I am ok with superboy where he is at on the show. But I would like to see them delve into, or start to experiment with his Tactile Telekinesis. Its one of his powers that I always thought was a really neat but no one shows ever try to cover it.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2013)

gonna watch today


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2013)

Didn't keith David  Voice Despero in Justice league?

Also Mongul continues to be my favorite dc villain ever

Edit: also also that last scene was perfection


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 12, 2013)

If SB got TT like he has in the comics he'd be pretty OP.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 13, 2013)

*Failsafe*


*WAR*



Credit to Tumblr.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 14, 2013)

I wanna see Deathstroke fight Sportsmaster


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

Sportsmaster will get his shit wrecked.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Sportsmaster will get his shit wrecked.



From both of there limited screen time in YJ i'd say they're about equal


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

Regardless, Slade should be above sportsmaster. 

Also i love the way he fodderised Lagoon Boy


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 14, 2013)

I like Lagoon Boy getting fodderized period


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Regardless, Slade should be above sportsmaster.
> 
> Also i love the way he fodderised Lagoon Boy



You in the wrong thread buddy. 


The hipster thread is down the hall.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

I missed you too Huey


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 14, 2013)

If you are a fan of lagoon boy then you are the hipster, the difference is that lagoon boy will never be cool.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2013)

He is a hipster because he is dissing Sportsmaster when this Sportsmaster has always been a boss.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, but Sportsmaster just looks like a roided up Casey Jones to me...


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> He is a hipster because he is dissing Sportsmaster when this Sportsmaster has always been a boss.



But Deathstroke will punk him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> But Deathstroke will punk him.



Sure, he will the man who had the balls to go in front of the light and try kill both Manta and Vandal as collateral . 

He went there knowing full well they would say no but still did it just so he has a reason. 

Sports Master is a fucking boss and Ponytailstroke needs to work his way up that hype.


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

Yet he bitched out when Deathstroke showed up  Try again. 

Beside Manta is more than enough for that Grunt anyway


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 14, 2013)

Vault said:


> Yet he bitched out when Deathstroke showed up  Try again.
> 
> Beside Manta is more than enough for that Grunt anyway



Bitch out? More like ignoring him. 

After all he said killing Manta would seal his rep, not Ponytailstroke wont seal his rep .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2013)

I just realised the episode is next week. Sad, sad 
I'm retarded

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Feb 14, 2013)

Think of it logically, the light can and will only recruit up not downwards.

Slade confirmed to be superior


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2013)

He could be equal.

I wonder if using their fleet to protect the Earth will be a PR disaster or victory for the Reach.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I just realised the episode is next week. Sad, sad
> 
> //HbS



*WHAT?!*

**


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, I am retarded. I thought the next episode is "The Hunt", which is to air on 23rd February, but in fact there is "Complications" on 16th February. I'm just going to go ahead and stop posting 

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh, thank God.

You scared me there. You really did.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 14, 2013)

As an apology, an episode clip.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 14, 2013)

Thought so, I knew I saw Young Justice and Green Lantern set on my DVR for Saturday this morning when I saw Arrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 14, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> I'm sorry, but Sportsmaster just looks like a roided up Casey Jones to me...



Implying Casey Jones isn't a badass?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 16, 2013)

Just saw Complicated. 

Dat ending.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 16, 2013)

Fun episode. Great fights and it was fun to see Dick actually do something. The last minuet he looked like the god damn batman 

Now I want a full on Deathstroke Sportsmaster fight


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Well played by all team members, well played. It's a shame that we won't be getting a third season as it would tie things off nicely.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm all happy for the happy conclusion with Aqualad and the group, but I felt it all happened a bit easily and with some bad acting. Still enjoyed the episode though.



Zen-aku said:


> Implying Casey Jones isn't a badass?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 16, 2013)

Lol you know you fucked up when Nightwing gives you the perfected bat glare. That was a noob move by the Reach though by putting Blue on tv. I guess they don't give a shit about who knows at this point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Not the last episode guys .


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2013)

Vault said:


> Beside Manta is more than enough for that Grunt anyway



BUHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHA


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone got a link that is the chopped up version?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Vault said:


> Think of it logically, the light can and will only recruit up not downwards.
> 
> Slade confirmed to be superior



So Vault, what were you saying about Sports Master? I guess you Brits should be use to being wrong .


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 16, 2013)

That is another thing that irked me; How is Manta considered powerful and in the position he is now if he can only shoot laser beams out of his eyes? I was disappointed by his lack of other powers (or at least the display of them).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Manta doesnt have powers.

He just have laser beams and whatever Super Human stats his suit allows.


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2013)

is kaldur's mom atlantean?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 16, 2013)

Basically they need him because the reach's ships are underwater, he's a foil for aquaman and their in for taking over Atlantis. basically a water liason.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

I believe she is .


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2013)

because manta is just a almost peak human pirate in armor who hates Aquaman and may or may not have killed his father


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Dimezanime88 said:


> That is another thing that irked me; How is Manta considered powerful and in the position he is now if he can only shoot laser beams out of his eyes? I was disappointed by his lack of other powers (or at least the display of them).



How is Vandal Savage considered powerful when his only power is immortality? How is Lex Luthor considered powerful when he has no super powers? They command authority and have resources.


----------



## Reyes (Feb 16, 2013)

Anyone got a link to the episode?


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank god something has finally gone the way of the heroes. Glad to see Nightwing is on to something.



Dimezanime88 said:


> That is another thing that irked me; How is Manta considered powerful and in the position he is now if he can only shoot laser beams out of his eyes? I was disappointed by his lack of other powers (or at least the display of them).



Actually, I thought the very same thing when I saw the fight between Manta and Sportsmaster. Manta goes h2h with Aquaman all the time, he isn't a scrub who solely relies on his lasers like this episode portrayed. He also designs all his own weapons and tech  so I wasn't impressed eith the beam spam.



Legend said:


> is kaldur's mom atlantean?



Yes, she has to be because Manta is a human. In the tie in comics his mother is featured for a bit.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

Yeah, Blue and The Reach are screwed. Nightwing knows.


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2013)

That was really good.  It provided something I haven't felt from Young Justice in a while -- a sense of believable suspense.

Figures that after it was revealed the show was cancelled, it would start getting much better...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> How is Vandal Savage considered powerful when his only power is immortality? How is Lex Luthor considered powerful when he has no super powers? They command authority and have resources.



I've seen those guys (well, Lex's troops) put up a more interesting conflict scenario than what Manta pulled off. 

I just assumed with Aqualad's powers, his father would be more impressive...then again, I never really cared for the character Manta to know of his background and powers. At least have his suit shoot out some other energy beams or weapons. I want variety!!!


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2013)

Go read the current Aquaman you'll respect him then


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Dimezanime88 said:


> I've seen those guys (well, Lex's troops) put up a more interesting conflict scenario than what Manta pulled off.
> 
> I just assumed with Aqualad's powers, his father would be more impressive...then again, I never really cared for the character Manta to know of his background and powers. At least have his suit shoot out some other energy beams or weapons. I want variety!!!



You expected too much given the circumstances. Character like Manta rely on planning and leading, this episode his son's safety interfered with how he'd usually conduct business. It forced him on to the front line and it forced him to take risk his goons would normally take for him. 

That being said. Wally...... I'm not sure I'd leave my girlfriend under sea with Aqualad.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 16, 2013)

Nightwing needs stop acting like he didn't get played like a bitch by blue n green.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2013)

Manta fights Aquaman toe to toe. Even the thought of him getting manhandled by sportsmaster is giving my stomach some curls. And yeah the "light" is more about resources, not being able to solo the league. The only person who doesn't fit is Lex Luthor. Everyone elses money is dipped knee deep in illegal shit or untouchable by common laws, Lex however is just a banker. And that's it. 110% milk and toast straight up US dollar earning company. In superman the animated series, Sups was up and down his shit seeing his illegal scumbag shit underneath his fortune 500 mask, if the same sups saw this Lex, he'd shrug his shoulders and give him some moral speech about not keeping shit company. That's no more "le evil" than Saul Goodman from Breaking Bad.

I guess the wait for a quality version to come out on the net is becoming more and more worth it....


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 16, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, Blue and The Reach are screwed. Nightwing knows.


yeah Nightwing had that old fashioned Batman look on his face when he's on to someone


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Manta fights Aquaman toe to toe. Even the thought of him getting manhandled by sportsmaster is giving my stomach some curls. And yeah the "light" is more about resources, not being able to solo the league. The only person who doesn't fit is Lex Luthor. Everyone elses money is dipped knee deep in illegal shit or untouchable by common laws, Lex however is just a banker. And that's it. 110% milk and toast straight up US dollar earning company. In superman the animated series, Sups was up and down his shit seeing his illegal scumbag shit underneath his fortune 500 mask, if the same sups saw this Lex, he'd shrug his shoulders and give him some moral speech about not keeping shit company. That's no more "le evil" than Saul Goodman from Breaking Bad.
> 
> I guess the wait for a quality version to come out on the net is becoming more and more worth it....



Kidnapping and cryo-freezing Roy Harper to make a mind controlled clone to infiltrate the Justice League is not evil?   Sure, we don't get details about Lex's personal villainous business, but that's not the focus of the show.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

Just because Manta goes toe to toe with Aquaman doesn't mean he won't get trash by someone else . Also Sportsmaster was their previous enforcer. You know he was the muscle .


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Oman beat me to it.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 16, 2013)

So Michael Scofield is... Deathstroke?!

Now _that_ has got my attention...


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 16, 2013)

So we finally saw Deathstoke's face...


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2013)

Powerset wise Aquaman is at the top even out of water


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't see how anyone can put down Manta as a villain because he's not the greatest fighter, the guy's strengths lies in his brains and not his brawn. 

I mean hell, you could argue that Aqualad has the best of both worlds with his Father's intellect and his Mother's Atlantean heritage.


It is me or does Cheshire look like a younger Kelly Hu with wild hair? My god that's hot!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

They just mad because they didn't think Sportsmaster to be such a boss.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 16, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> They just mad because they didn't think Sportsmaster to be such a boss.



That has to be the reason, I mean he went toe-to-toe with fucking Deathstroke!

MUTHAFUCKIN' DEATHSTROKE!


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2013)

Oman said:


> Kidnapping and cryo-freezing Roy Harper to make a mind controlled clone to infiltrate the Justice League is not evil?   Sure, we don't get details about Lex's personal villainous business, but that's not the focus of the show.



This Lex Luther is so milk toast that I barely remember him being responsible for that...hell I'm really sure he did no more than front the money.

"Just because Manta goes toe to toe with *Aquaman*"

Yeah hmmm no.... That's like I don't know, wonder woman getting bitch slapped by bane.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 16, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> They just mad because they didn't think Sportsmaster to be such a boss.



I'm actually not ashamed to admit that I didn't think that Sportsmaster would be that competent. However Black Manta's poor performance I will blame on his mind likely not being in the fight.


----------



## Legend (Feb 16, 2013)

Underrating Aquaman for shame


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> This Lex Luther is so milk toast that I barely remember him being responsible for that...hell I'm really sure he did no more than front the money.
> 
> "Just because Manta goes toe to toe with *Aquaman*"
> 
> Yeah hmmm no.... That's like I don't know, wonder woman getting bitch slapped by bane.



And that's the charm of this Lex Luthor. He can abduct children and trick society into consuming a drug that will turn them into drugs without people in his universe and , evidently, ours picking up on his villainous ways.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)

People forget Sportsmaster was apart of league of shadows in this series?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2013)

Gunners said:


> And that's the charm of this Lex Luthor. He can abduct children and trick society into consuming a drug that will turn them into drugs without people in his universe and , evidently, ours picking up on his villainous ways.



In the real world he'd be in jail. By the standard of a supervillian? Ha, ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> In the real world he'd be in jail. By the standard of a supervillian? Ha, ha ha ha ha.


What would you have him do? His plans are centered around enslaving humanity over time and building a Galatic empire, he can't waste his time doing villainous acts that would draw unnecessary attention to himself.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 16, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> People forget Sportsmaster was apart of league of shadows in this series?



I think he was just a mercenary that the League hired on occassion. Chesire was the actual member.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 16, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Well, lets be honest- most versions of Lex would likely have success blow up in their face somewhere down the line. If mainstream Lex ever destroyed the Justice League and took over Earth, for example, that too would ultimately benefit people like Darkseid and the Reach, since now their main obstacles to supremacy have been dealt with.
> 
> Besides, its evident that the Light are planning on screwing over the Reach, and their relationship with Darkseid is unclear. The future Impulse is from suggests that....this might not work out so well, but who knows? Maybe the Reach only controls _some_ of future Earth? Plus at least this time around the Reach will probably be defeated.



Come on lets be honest, we are watching a show about superheroes. The bad guys always get their plans blown up in their face. Kinda part of the deal. The best bad guys aren't great because their plans succeed or because of how complicated their plans were, but because their success and failures were _great to watch._ Which I say mainstream lex has by light years.


----------



## Wan (Feb 16, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> This Lex Luther is so milk toast that I barely remember him being responsible for that...hell I'm really sure he did no more than front the money.
> 
> "Just because Manta goes toe to toe with *Aquaman*"
> 
> Yeah hmmm no.... That's like I don't know, wonder woman getting bitch slapped by bane.



What, you don't remember Roy going after Lex just to get revenge for what Lex did to him?  Don't blame the show for when you don't pay attention.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2013)

Oman said:


> What, you don't remember Roy going after Lex just to get revenge for what Lex did to him?  Don't blame the show for when you don't pay attention.



Technically that was all  Kadmus. It just had Lex name on it. Besides Roy wasn't thinking straight to begin with.


----------



## Wan (Feb 17, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Technically that was all  Kadmus. It just had Lex name on it. Besides Roy wasn't thinking straight to begin with.



So, funding Kadmus and having direct dealings with them (such as providing genetic material for Superboy) isn't villainous?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.

so Manta can hang with Aquaman. He punches SM full in the face and SM shrugs it off. then Manta gets dropped from a headbutt. Manta not being focused on the fight shouldnt turn his suit to dog shit. and as soon as the cameras were out, Cheshire should have no longer been a threat. Kaldur can drop Superboy in 2 seconds but Cheshire twists his arm around his back and hes useless? bullshit.

at least Nightwing was awesome and Batmanish. Kaldur playing brain dead for god knows how long was also cool.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder why deathstroke took so long to enter the fray

The light should have just hired lobo


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2013)

btw where is lagoon boy, I need to watch him get owned again


but angelfiiishh !


----------



## PDQ (Feb 17, 2013)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Yeah, Blue and The Reach are screwed. Nightwing knows.



Wouldn't everyone know the moment Blue repped the Reach in public?  It's more like Nightwing found out right when it was too late.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 17, 2013)

Something tells me that Deathstroke knows what's going on. The fact that Tigress went for coffee and walked right by it. The fact that he disabled MM's telepathy, the only thing she had as a defense against Cheshire. If Cheshire would have killed MM, she would have easily killed Kaldur, and he has to know that she couldn't take Chesire in hand to hand. So why activate the collar?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Something tells me that Deathstroke knows what's going on. The fact that Tigress went for coffee and walked right by it. The fact that he disabled MM's telepathy, the only thing she had as a defense against Cheshire. If Cheshire would have killed MM, she would have easily killed Kaldur, and he has to know that she couldn't take Chesire in hand to hand. So why activate the collar?



Well, we know he wants a seat on the Light, so....possible.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> so Manta can hang with Aquaman. He punches SM full in the face and SM shrugs it off. then Manta gets dropped from a headbutt. Manta not being focused on the fight shouldnt turn his suit to dog shit. and as soon as the cameras were out, Cheshire should have no longer been a threat. Kaldur can drop Superboy in 2 seconds but Cheshire twists his arm around his back and hes useless? bullshit.


Holding the fuck back.


Blitzomaru said:


> Something tells me that Deathstroke knows what's going on. The fact that Tigress went for coffee and walked right by it. The fact that he disabled MM's telepathy, the only thing she had as a defense against Cheshire. If Cheshire would have killed MM, she would have easily killed Kaldur, and he has to know that she couldn't take Chesire in hand to hand. So why activate the collar?


He might be sabotaging Manta to take his place in the Light. They appereantly have limited slots, they got Manta only after something happened to Ocean Master (anybody knows what? Why "disgraced"?). And Deathstroke only had a vision of one camera, he has no idea Artemis ignored the coffee. But I think he might be suspecting something. It's very not like Sportsmaster to just go away threatened by a Martian kid.

To people saying Manta is weak - I don't think direct combat is his strenght. Is there a single Light member who's strenght is direct combat? Besides the Witchboy, of course. Manta is worthy because of his strategic mind, ocean-focused control and an army he command. He keeps reminding me of Kane and the Brotherhood of Nod.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Holding the fuck back.
> 
> He might be sabotaging Manta to take his place in the Light. They appereantly have limited slots, they got Manta only after something happened to Ocean Master *(anybody knows what? Why "disgraced"?). *And Deathstroke only had a vision of one camera, he has no idea Artemis ignored the coffee. But I think he might be suspecting something. It's very not like Sportsmaster to just go away threatened by a Martian kid.



It will be covered in the events of the YJ game.

Probably he tried a _coup_ against Aquaman or something, and got caught.



> To people saying Manta is weak - I don't think direct combat is his strenght. Is there a single Light member who's strenght is direct combat? Besides the Witchboy, of course. Manta is worthy because of his strategic mind, ocean-focused control and an army he command. He keeps reminding me of Kane and the Brotherhood of Nod.
> 
> //HbS



He strengths are both strategy and resources _and_ direct combat. He's like an underwater Iron Man. Hence the complaints about Sportmaster beating him (not that such occurences are unusual in this show, or in comics and cartoons in general, but its still a bit annoying).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

To be honest, his mind wasn't in the battle, and no matter how you look at it, a big heavy metal thing to a big heavy metal helmet is an instant concusion  Sportsmaster is plenty to work with, so... it doesn't seem much of a deal to me. Even though this show is the first time I heard about Sportsmaster, but I've seen Manta quite a few times before.

//HbS


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

@HBS: except Manta can fight. Thats kind of why he wears the suit all the time. Its powered armor and he has years of experience using it. We saw him lead the troops and kick Kaldur around underwater in season 1 while SM couldnt even put down Kaldur on land.
Even if Manta had no fighting skill, that doesnt change the fact that the suit tanked an Aquaman punch no problem, so why is SM able to damage Manta with with peak human physical strength? Manta shouldnt even feel those blows.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> To be honest, his mind wasn't in the battle, and no matter how you look at it, a big heavy metal thing to a big heavy metal helmet is an instant concusion
> 
> //HbS



Yes, I'd forgotten that helmets actually make being hit on the head more dangerous rather than less.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

Power armor isnt the same as regular armor. If it worked like that, Tony Stark woukd turn to jelly with all the punishment he takes.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> . Kaldur can drop Superboy in 2 seconds but Cheshire twists his arm around his back and hes useless? bullshit.
> 
> at least Nightwing was awesome and Batmanish. Kaldur playing brain dead for god knows how long was also cool.



Kaldur:

Half-Atlantean Strength + Manta Suit = Punching Superboy

No Manta Suit + Not Fighting + Explaining Artemis is alive = Cheshire twisting his arm.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

I was more referring to Kaldur being a walking tazer. His electric powers knocked Connor out in a couple of seconds. Cheshire should have been easily dealt with, but this show likes to wank its nonpowered characters.
Artemis blocking SM with a sword when we just saw him cave in metal is up there in ridiculousness.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> @HBS: except Manta can fight. Thats kind of why he wears the suit all the time. Its powered armor and he has years of experience using it. We saw him lead the troops and kick Kaldur around underwater in season 1 while SM couldnt even put down Kaldur on land.
> Even if Manta had no fighting skill, that doesnt change the fact that the suit tanked an Aquaman punch no problem, so why is SM able to damage Manta with with peak human physical strength? Manta shouldnt even feel those blows.


I know, I know Manta can fight. I never said he couldn't. I said that his strenght also lie in the brain and the army he has. 


masamune1 said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten that helmets actually make being hit on the head more dangerous rather than less.





cbark42 said:


> Power armor isnt the same as regular armor. If it worked like that, Tony Stark woukd turn to jelly with all the punishment he takes.


You guys don't understand what I mean - I don't know, put a metal pot on your head and hit it with a spoon or something - while you won't get hurt, you will be stunned, even if just a little. And this is exactly what happened to Manta. First hit stunned him, the second knocked him uncosciouss. His helmet is pretty much empty on the inside, sans lasers. At least there is a lot o space in there. Nothing to absorb vibration and shock from a hit, unlike Iron Man suit.

And by the way - Stark does get a little beat up in that suit of his. 

//HbS


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 17, 2013)

In fairness to Black Manta, he got ambushed by a guy who probably has 20 years of experience on him and was obviously ready and raring to go. Being knocked in the head certainly doesn't help, either. When he was ready, Manta doesn't do NEARLY as bad. Plus, he deals with a guy who is super-strong, super-tough. Sportsmaster is apparently the equal of Deathstroke, which is much, much different.



Oman said:


> So, funding Kadmus and having direct dealings with them (such as providing genetic material for Superboy) isn't villainous?



He's an arms dealer. Explicitly. Roy states as such that he's been illegally smuggling weapons to both Rhelasias. But remember who you are arguing with...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

Im wondering if Deathstroke is supposed to be a legit superhuman in this show. Kind of hard to tell.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2013)

A nice episode. At least Kaldur is back and MM seems to lack any hesitation when it comes to using her powers anymore. As for Sportsmaster beating Manta, I agree that it shouldn't have been that onesided of a fight but it was clear that Manta didn't really have his mind in this fight. He was looking for a way to go to his son and this is evident the moment Artemis appear during the fight. If he had been expecting it, I am pretty sure this fight would have been a lot different. Plus getting hit in the head with that ball, not such a good thing lol As for Aqualad and Chesire, he wasn't really trying to fight her, that's why she was capable of putting that sai on his neck. And that look on Nightwing's face in the finale, was so Batman-ish.



cbark42 said:


> Im wondering if Deathstroke is supposed to be a legit superhuman in this show. Kind of hard to tell.


Really hard to tell. I don't remember him doing anything, so far in the show that other non-powered characters wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> Im wondering if Deathstroke is supposed to be a legit superhuman in this show. Kind of hard to tell.



Probably low-level at the very least. I mean, he _is_ legit superhuman in the comics; he's basically evil Captain America.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

well Deathstroke did kick around giant Lagann pretty easily. Id love to see Nightwing vs Deathstroke or SM before the season is done.  
Im thinking its time for Dick to call in Wally. He may be an awesome ninja detective, but he could use some more muscle.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> I was more referring to Kaldur being a walking tazer. His electric powers knocked Connor out in a couple of seconds. Cheshire should have been easily dealt with, but this show likes to wank its nonpowered characters.
> Artemis blocking SM with a sword when we just saw him cave in metal is up there in ridiculousness.



That goes with the “not fighting” part, even then it's hard to question if Aqualad can shock her quick enough before her Sai pierces his throat.

And wanking its nonpowered characters? This show does it about as much as the comics does imo. I mean Batman should've been killed several times over in at least half the predicaments he's been in.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> well Deathstroke did kick around giant Lagann pretty easily. Id love to see Nightwing vs Deathstroke or SM before the season is done.
> Im thinking its time for Dick to call in Wally. He may be an awesome ninja detective, but he could use some more muscle.


Well, true but it should be noted that Lagoon Boy didn't exacty fought the best he could, in that episode. Not to mention that DS is far more experienced than Lagoon. But still in the past we have seen non-powered characters in the show giving superpowered ones a hard time or even beating them. As Guy said, if he is superhuman in the show, most likely he is going to be a low-level one. 
I can see Wally returning to the team eventually, if we ever get to see that, due to the show's cancellation.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2013)

I feel like I need to wash my eyes.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 17, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> That goes with the ?not fighting? part, even then it's hard to question if Aqualad can shock her quick enough before her Sai pierces his throat. And wanking its nonpowered characters? This show does it about as much as the comics does imo. I mean Batman should've been killed several times over in at least half the predicaments he's been in.


 Atlantean skin is quite dense. 
and obviously disarming Cheshire could only be a good thing.

also, I doubt this season will end on a cliffhanger. I think Wally will show up for the final fight.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2013)

I want lobo back


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 17, 2013)

We'll find out soon enough I suppose. Not that many episodes left, I think. How many episodes are left btw?


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 17, 2013)

Confirmed.  Cheshire and Sportsmaster have the gay cheesy one liner dialogue gene.  Its hereditary.  :WOW


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 17, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> We'll find out soon enough I suppose. Not that many episodes left, I think. How many episodes are left btw?



I think there is about 4 or 5 episodes left.

Has Greg Weisman commented on Young Justice's cancellation, or anything regarding how the series will finish up?

So far I've not heard of him saying anything up to this point.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Manta suit does not put him on equal footing with Aquaman. Not even in the slightest. 

Also if you would notice Boss Master swings his mace with enough force to dent reinforce steel.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 17, 2013)

But the fact that it can take his hits alone means a peak human shouldn't do jack to it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

This was my favourite episode # The stakes were really high and the tension. Amazing episode. 

Sportsmaster in YJ is bumped up so much  But meh, my boy slade still took care of business


----------



## Foxve (Feb 17, 2013)

Over all, i'd say good episode. Lol at Black Manta who gos h2h with aquaman getting his ass so easily handed to him regardless of the situation. And Kaldur who took hits from super boy and that kadmus guy like 5 years ago as well as causally dropping super boy and knockin him out with a 2 second electrical bitch choke getting rendered helpless by Cheshire twisting his arm (it'd be stupid to assume he dosn't have some kind of super strength). 

Wow this episode wanked non-powered humans to high hell.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> This was my favourite episode # The stakes were really high and the tension. Amazing episode.
> 
> Sportsmaster in YJ is bumped up so much  But meh, my boy slade still took care of business



Boss Master had Slade on the ropes .


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

Lmao what?

Slade was about to end Sportsmaster if it weren't for Cheshire's timely intervention.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Boss Master had Slade on the ropes .


No he didn't.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Vault said:


> Lmao what?
> 
> Slade was about to end Sportsmaster if it weren't for Cheshire's timely intervention.



Slade got taken out by a head scissors by Boss Master. Where he still had the upper hand after the distraction. 

So try again


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

If not for the "distraction", he'd get his head blown off.

//HbS


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2013)

Please , Boss Master already had that situation under control. Disarm Slade when he pulled his sword and expect him to be dispatch easily pfft. Dont make me laugh.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2013)

Slade just operates at a much higher level. Dont be mad Huey.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Please , Boss Master already had that situation under control. Disarm Slade when he pulled his sword and expect him to be dispatch easily pfft. Dont make me laugh.




//HbS


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 17, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Boss Master had Slade on the ropes .



What episode were you watching? Slade had SM pinned down and was about to be taken if not for cheshire


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 17, 2013)

You guys are just a bunch of Haters .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 17, 2013)

But I like Sportsmaster and I don't like Deathstroke  ridiculus ponytail, too

//HbS


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 17, 2013)

I like SM and hate the ponytail too



and dat Dick so mad in the end lol


----------



## Karasu (Feb 18, 2013)

Sportsmaster was fucking rough in this ep. 



Hunted by sister said:


> But I like Sportsmaster and I don't like Deathstroke  ridiculus ponytail, too
> 
> //HbS



Everyone is strutting around in idiotic costumes, and you're hung up on a "ridiculous" ponytail.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2013)

L'oreal

because deathstrokes worth it


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 18, 2013)

I think Megan ruins this show legit.
Not because I dislike her or anything but her powers are ridiculous relative to everybody else, straight up.
Brb I fused your minds, suspended you both, oh derp I will conveniently leave like I couldn't just literally kill you both even after a head butt.
Oh I want mah turn, but I got hit with 1 bomb so now I will leave.
It feels mad forced (as far as super hero's go) when Megan gets the focus.
Like they want to gimp her while having her broken as fuck 

In fact I don't recall any villian looking as strong as her.
Just Fate, Manhunter, GL and Flash look like they aren't chumps


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY4IBZ6nqZ8[/YOUTUBE]

Legacy's alot better than I thought i'd be


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2013)

Black Sun said:


> Everyone is strutting around in idiotic costumes, and you're hung up on a "ridiculous" ponytail.


Because costumes are cool in this universe. Ponytails.... meeeeeh. And also many heroes/villains wear stuff that you could more or less normally wear.

//HbS


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> L'oreal
> 
> because deathstrokes worth it



lol Nice. And I am starting to like the ponytail now actually. Wasn't that big of a fan at first but now I think it looks good.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2013)

lol I thought this version was a woman at first cause of the ponytail


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> lol I thought this version was a woman at first cause of the ponytail



lol I remember people thinking when the promos were just out, that this was Rose Wilson because of it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think Megan ruins this show legit.
> Not because I dislike her or anything but her powers are ridiculous relative to everybody else, straight up.
> Brb I fused your minds, suspended you both, oh derp I will conveniently leave like I couldn't just literally kill you both even after a head butt.
> Oh I want mah turn, but I got hit with 1 bomb so now I will leave.
> ...



It's because they haven't come across truly powerful villains yet, or villains with psychic powers aside from psimon.  It seems DC has fewer psychics than marvel


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> It seems DC has fewer psychics than marvel



That is true actually. DC doesn't really have that many characters with psychic abilities, at least characters that are featured prominently in comics. Marvel on the other hand, seems to be focusing a lot on people with powers like this. Just look at the X-Men for example.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 18, 2013)

Sportsmaster took punches from Manta armor like they were nothing but Artemis floors him twice with kicks. Its so absurd...Ok, im done bitching about that fight. 





ensoriki said:


> I think Megan ruins this show legit.
> Not because I dislike her or anything but her powers are ridiculous relative to everybody else, straight up.
> Brb I fused your minds, suspended you both, oh derp I will conveniently leave like I couldn't just literally kill you both even after a head butt.
> Oh I want mah turn, but I got hit with 1 bomb so now I will leave.
> ...


i agree. Megan not immediately pinning villains or suspending them in the air is insta bullshit.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember that it's also not about how hard you kick, but where and how you kick.

Megann isn't that broken, since well, she's not the fastest Zergling in the control group, if you know what I mean. And most villains can resist her psychic and telekinetic abilities in one way or another. If she didn't run like a little slapped girl, Deathstroke would most likely capture her again quickly.

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 18, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think Megan ruins this show legit.
> Not because I dislike her or anything but her powers are ridiculous relative to everybody else, straight up.
> Brb I fused your minds, suspended you both, oh derp I will conveniently leave like I couldn't just literally kill you both even after a head butt.
> Oh I want mah turn, but I got hit with 1 bomb so now I will leave.
> ...



Well, Klarion and Despero should both laugh at her psychic attacks and whatever else she might do to them, as should Darkseid if he ever gets off his ass and actually appears in the show at some point.

Red Volcano and Amazo might still be tough opponents for her if they manage to deal with her intangibility (though Red was nerfed last time we saw him).

Oh, and don't forget Green Beetle. And maybe Blue and Black Beetle as well, if they have psychic resistance.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 18, 2013)

Lobo vs Megan


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2013)

All this Boss Master hate.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Remember that it's also not about how hard you kick, but where and how you kick.


Yeah bro, Artemis has more striking power than power armor.



> Megann isn't that broken, since well, she's not the fastest Zergling in the control group, if you know what I mean. And most villains can resist her psychic and telekinetic abilities in one way or another. If she didn't run like a little slapped girl, Deathstroke would most likely capture her again quickly.
> 
> //HbS


She ran cause she had no reason to stay. You really think Megan is so weak that couldnt stop him from opening his hands?


Fluttershy said:


> Lobo vs Megan


lobo gets mindraped.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 18, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> Yeah bro, Artemis has more striking power than power armor.


Appereantly. Not a good armor, eh? Maybe it's just an armor in this version. With weapons. Then yeah, a good accurate kick will do more damage and will have more force than a lousy punch.


cbark42 said:


> She ran cause she had no reason to stay. You really think Megan is so weak that couldnt stop him from opening his hands?


I don't think she has control that precise. And really, both Artemis and Megann didn't doubt the possibility of being captured again. She had to get the fuck out. One well-placed fire bomb and she's right back in the cage.

//HbS


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I don't think she has control that precise. And really, both Artemis and Megann *didn't doubt the possibility of being captured again*. She had to get the fuck out. One well-placed fire bomb and she's right back in the cage.
> 
> //HbS



This mostly. Even Artemis herself told her to leave as fast as she could, so that she wouldn't get captured again. Plus they were trying not hurt eah other.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2013)

I still can't get over how cheesy sportsmaster and cheshire's one liners are.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2013)

lobo gets mindraped? 

With all that he's done the opposite seems a possibility tbh


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 18, 2013)

Also IIRC Lobo is fairly resistant to psychic powers


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2013)

Lobo is a walking DEM, the fact of him even getting mindraped in itself is hilarious.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

Who the hell is lobo?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 18, 2013)

the fuk? you don't know who lobo is? you been living under a rock.................... with no broadband?


----------



## Karasu (Feb 18, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Because costumes are cool in this universe. Ponytails.... meeeeeh. And also many heroes/villains wear stuff that you could more or less normally wear.
> 
> //HbS



Costumes are never cool in any universe. Well Artemis and that little midriff revealing get-up is kinda...wait a second 

lol still seems like an odd thing to call out, but that's just me I guess. What you've mentioned regarding the villains is the one thing I appreciate about Sportsmaster - he's rather plain in appearance.



Foxve said:


> Who the hell is lobo?



 who the hell is Foxve.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Who the hell is lobo?





Lobo The Main man

A alien bounty hunter who can kick super-man's ass


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 19, 2013)

Lobo is when irony has a sense of irony.


----------



## Darc (Feb 19, 2013)

can anyone hook me up with the last 2 episodes? i've missed them both, will rep


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 19, 2013)

Darc said:


> can anyone hook me up with the last 2 episodes? i've missed them both, will rep



Source 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 19, 2013)

people in here not knowing the main man gtfo


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 19, 2013)

DAt avi...........forvever awesome!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Who the hell is lobo?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Who the hell is lobo?



Hmm......Do I believe you or not?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I3ztzd8vSOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2013)

cbark42 said:


> lobo gets mindraped.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 19, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Who the hell is lobo?





What are you, dense? Are you retarded or something? Who the hell do you think he is?! He's the goddamn Main Man!


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 19, 2013)

^        repped


----------



## Angelos (Feb 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I think Megan ruins this show legit.
> Not because I dislike her or anything but her powers are ridiculous relative to everybody else, straight up.
> Brb I fused your minds, suspended you both, oh derp I will conveniently leave like I couldn't just literally kill you both even after a head butt.
> Oh I want mah turn, but I got hit with 1 bomb so now I will leave.
> ...



As mentioned before, Klarion beat the hell out of Ms. M and the rest of the team rather easily. 

Speaking of Klarion, magic users are the characters that I find overpowered in this show. The season 1 finale has Vandal mention that Klarion could blow up the entire Watchtower if he wanted to and Dr. Fate practically single-handedly protected Earth from Warworld's weapons (which were stated to be powerful enough to blow up the planet entirely). 

Add their sheer power to their amount of control and versatility and I'm left amazed that these characters aren't the go-to guys for any situation.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm a big Nightwing/Dick Grayson fan, but seriously, If Batman found that birdarang filled with Blue Beetle's bug things, he would have made the connection right there haha. C'mon Nightwing, your slacking! He needs to redeem himself for this season and fight Deathstroke already.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2013)

Angelos said:


> As mentioned before, Klarion beat the hell out of Ms. M and the rest of the team rather easily.
> 
> Speaking of Klarion, magic users are the characters that I find overpowered in this show. The season 1 finale has Vandal mention that Klarion could blow up the entire Watchtower if he wanted to and Dr. Fate practically single-handedly protected Earth from Warworld's weapons (which were stated to be powerful enough to blow up the planet entirely).
> 
> Add their sheer power to their amount of control and versatility and I'm left amazed that these characters aren't the go-to guys for any situation.


If the Team still had Zatanna, handling Black Beetle would be a piece of cake.

//HbS


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2013)

Dr Fate is probably the most broken character in YJ.


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 20, 2013)

Fate and Klarion need to go at it before the season ends. no holds barred. on the moon.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 20, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm a big Nightwing/Dick Grayson fan, but seriously, If Batman found that birdarang filled with Blue Beetle's bug things, he would have made the connection right there haha. C'mon Nightwing, your slacking! He needs to redeem himself for this season and fight Deathstroke already.


maybe Dick just isnt as paranoid as Batman.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 20, 2013)

batman: parents dead WRRRYYYYYY

Dick: hey redhead , dtf?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 20, 2013)

"The Hunt" - two clips.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 20, 2013)

Angelos said:


> Add their sheer power to their amount of control and versatility and I'm left amazed that these characters aren't the go-to guys for any situation.



I assume they're off fighting something more important all the time.  They're the last resort because they can't be everywhere at once.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 20, 2013)

Vault said:


> Dr Fate is probably the most broken character in YJ.



Its Doctor Fate, what do you expect.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 20, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm a big Nightwing/Dick Grayson fan, but seriously, If Batman found that birdarang filled with Blue Beetle's bug things, he would have made the connection right there haha. C'mon Nightwing, your slacking! He needs to redeem himself for this season and fight Deathstroke already.



What makes you think he didn't?


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> "The Hunt" - two clips.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> The kids sure seem to have improved when it comes to using their powers. No costumes yet for them I see though.



If he isn't going to  buy his own clone son a new T-Shirt after 5 years, Lex isn't going to buy these kids costumes.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> If he isn't going to  buy his own clone son a new T-Shirt after 5 years, Lex isn't going to buy these kids costumes.



Hey, he did give him those patches. That must count for something lol


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 20, 2013)

I think Dick will be sewing them new costumes so they look good when they bust the team from prison.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 20, 2013)

Today's final issue of the YJ comic confirms that Dick and Babs are screwing


----------



## Foxve (Feb 20, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Today's final issue of the YJ comic confirms that Dick and Babs are screwing



Pics?


----------



## Wan (Feb 20, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Pics?


 
Of them screwing? I think you're asking for a bit much! :amazed


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm a big Nightwing/Dick Grayson fan, but seriously, If Batman found that birdarang filled with Blue Beetle's bug things, he would have made the connection right there haha. C'mon Nightwing, your slacking! He needs to redeem himself for this season and fight Deathstroke already.


He more than likely made the connection otherwise things wouldn't click so quickly when Blue Beetle appeared on TV.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 20, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> "The Hunt" - two clips.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 20, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> What makes you think he didn't?


I re watched the scene again, and I gotta give Nightwing more credit than I did before. It did look he like he was indeed leaning towards the possibility that Blue defected when he was fiddling with Robin's Batarang. It just bugged me that he didn't connect the final dot and take action until it was too late and Blue was already on TV representing Reach.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 21, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Pics?


----------



## Angelos (Feb 21, 2013)

She's obviously going up to his room to eat some birthday cake and play a friendly game of charades.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 21, 2013)

And Twister, bitches love Twister!


----------



## PDQ (Feb 21, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I re watched the scene again, and I gotta give Nightwing more credit than I did before. It did look he like he was indeed leaning towards the possibility that Blue defected when he was fiddling with Robin's Batarang. It just bugged me that he didn't connect the final dot and take action until it was too late and Blue was already on TV representing Reach.



In all fairness, there's tons of reasons that could've happened.  The batarang could've been deflected or caught and hit Blue by accident.  It didn't make sense he would suddenly turn on them.  Especially when Miss Martian mindprobed Green and said he was clean.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if harley quinn ever dyed her hair red would dick try to bang her too?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 21, 2013)

Bats already fucked the hell out Harley, Dick would be no different.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 21, 2013)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I re watched the scene again, and I gotta give Nightwing more credit than I did before. It did look he like he was indeed leaning towards the possibility that Blue defected when he was fiddling with Robin's Batarang. It just bugged me that he didn't connect the final dot and take action until it was too late and Blue was already on TV representing Reach.



I still think you are being too harsh on him. I don't think he looked surprised when Blue showed up on TV- he looked pissed off. 

Blue going on TV is not "too late"; "too late" was when he left Warworld, if not when he kidnapped the entire friggin' team, when the Reach brainwashed Blue, or any number of other times. Blue going on TV is not a huge a _coup_ for the Reach; its more like a celebration of their victory. Its telling the League that they have won, and you aren't a threat to us anymore.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol at the Light moving the reach into a Check position. And props to the OG Roy.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bold ass move from Arsenal! And glad that he didn't abandon the team! The show episode is still airing, but I'm surprised Slade is stealing the crystal... Would that be his way of being one of the "bosses"?

EDIT: HOLY SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 23, 2013)

Damn, I see where Nightwing was coming from but that was some cold shit right there. If Arsenal is still with the runaways this will be interesting.


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

You guys know that CN is cancelling Young Justice right? Shame too.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 23, 2013)

Arsenal was too cool for that lame ass team anyway, they say he's not a team player, Arsenal gets shit done, he's better as a solo act.


----------



## Wosu (Feb 23, 2013)

Lex Luthor is still fucking awesome.
And thus the Light betraying the reach begins. 3 episodes left...


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 23, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> Damn, I see where Nightwing was coming from but that was some cold shit right there. If Arsenal is still with the runaways this will be interesting.



I agree, he could have handled that much more gracefully. Seriously, Roy was captured for 8 years and clearly anyone would be having some psychological problems after that, it's really Dick's fault for not having Roy checked out more before letting him join the team. Shame we won't be getting Season 3 as I would hope Roy would eventually call him out on that.

Speaking of Roy, where's Red Arrow in all of this? I really hope the writers incorporate him and Wally in the final few episodes in some way.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Krypton said:


> You guys know that CN is cancelling Young Justice right? Shame too.



Well, I don't think its been _officially_ cancelled yet, so there is still hope.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Feb 23, 2013)

Did G Gordon just go Oprah on the Reach?


----------



## Krypton (Feb 23, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I don't think its been _officially_ cancelled yet, so there is still hope.



It's CN, they've been doing this shit for so long that they longer surprise me with there idiocy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Dick operates the same way Bats operates when it comes to a team leader but I believe Dick is more lenient and open . 

Props to Arsenal for not joining Luther and egg on the kids face when they realize they ditch the team for Luthor. 


I dont know , it is kinda fucking idiotic for Arsenal to leave Mongul fucking in conscious  state .


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 23, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Dick operates the same way Bats operates when it comes to a team leader but I believe Dick is more lenient and open .
> 
> Props to Arsenal for not joining Luther and egg on the kids face when they realize they ditch the team for Luthor.
> 
> ...



True. You can only wonder where Mongul will go or what he will do next. Still, if Arsenal had let the team out to fight Black Beatle, I don't think it would do much seeing how beat up and exaughsted they were when they were moving towards the ship.


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2013)

So Garfield's mother is bi.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2013)

Wait what? Where you get that?


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 23, 2013)

Queenbee's powers are based on sexual attraction. She can control most men_(Straight men)_ and some women_(Bi-sexuals and lesbians)_.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 23, 2013)

Just where in the world did Lex get a Father Box? 

I'm glad that among the teenage Runaways, Virgil is the one to instantly jump to help the heroes. His origin might be a bit different but I'm liking the way he is portrayed. 

I was expecting Arsenal to get some flack from Nightwing but getting kicked off the team is fitting too.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 23, 2013)

Krypton said:


> It's CN, they've been doing this shit for so long that they longer surprise me with there idiocy.



I thinking that he's talking about the difference between being cancelled and not being renewed.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2013)

Great episode. I never read the comics, just watched the JL, JLU, and TT on tv so this stuff tends to be new to me. Arsenal is becoming a quick favorite of mine. Weird how the charaters I tend to dislike at first are my favorites now.

Nightwing once again shows how he can't handle a team well. As being frozen for like *eight years and missing your arm* is "personal demons".  It's his fault for even allowing him on the team without checking arsenal over first as another member already said. The mission with tim as the leader should have been a sign before putting him on another one.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 23, 2013)

Clone Roy Harper AKA Red Arrow showed he at times wasn't team player so the traumatized real Roy not being one should be no surprise. Night Wing kicking him off the team after his screw ups this season seems unfair when he didn't even check Arsenal the other times.


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

How many eps are left?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 23, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Great episode. I never read the comics, just watched the JL, JLU, and TT on tv so this stuff tends to be new to me. Arsenal is becoming a quick favorite of mine. Weird how the charaters I tend to dislike at first are my favorites now.
> 
> Nightwing once again shows how he can't handle a team well. As being frozen for like *eight years and missing your arm* is "personal demons".  It's his fault for even allowing him on the team without checking arsenal over first as another member already said. The mission with tim as the leader should have been a sign before putting him on another one.



Tim didn't snitch on him but I think the situation with Arrow is complicated. If you look back to season 1 the characters were immature misfits but working in a team environment put them on the straight and narrow. I think Dick was trying to protect Roy by giving him a sense of purpose and keeping him in a safe environment, I think he is still trying to protect him actually ( as well as the other team members) as with his attitude he will inevitably get himself killed. 

That being said I actually think Roy behaved appropriately. Might sound ruthless but in situations of that nature someone who is able to tell story is more valuable than an individual doomed to captivity.


The810kid said:


> Clone Roy Harper AKA Red Arrow showed he at times wasn't team player so the traumatized real Roy not being one should be no surprise. Night Wing kicking him off the team after his screw ups this season seems unfair when he didn't even check Arsenal the other times.



Red Arrow wasn't on the team, Robin was 13 and not the teams leader at the time.


----------



## Bear Walken (Feb 23, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Did G Gordon just go Oprah on the Reach?



That was a pleasant surprise. Was afraid that no one would call the Reach out on their fleet emerging from the ocean. 

Bumblebee, bitch why are you complaining!?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

Well isnt Godfrey a pawn of Darkseid's?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Legend said:


> Well isnt Godfrey a pawn of Darkseid's?



I hope that this show lets us see Godfrey and Desaad and the rest actually have some impressive superpowers for once. After all, they are supposed to be gods. It would be good if they showed it.


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

All i want is Barda and Orion


----------



## The810kid (Feb 23, 2013)

Lex's Deathstroke is more like a bishop line makes me like YJ Lex even more.


----------



## Wan (Feb 23, 2013)

The last 10 minutes was almost nonstop awesome for me.

Deathstroke using another Fatherbox to steal the key WHAT

Mongol vs Black Beetle smackdown YES YES YES

"Deathstroke's more like a bishop than a pawn" LOL

Whyyyyyyyy was this show cancelled just as it started to move from "good" to "awesome"?!


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 23, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Well, I don't think its been _officially_ cancelled yet, so there is still hope.



lol.... you do know that this cartoon airs on _*CN*_ right?

on the episode, fuck dick and bee yo, with all his fuck ups this season, he should've left the team, arsenal and runaways get shit done... and they aint even trained.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 23, 2013)

Well. _That _went sour fast. Nightwing's reason for kicking off Arsenal was somewhat justified, but his timing was astoundingly awful.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Feb 23, 2013)

Bumblebee...



I'm kind of annoyed that Dick kicked Roy off even though I can understand why. Still, the least Dick could have done was thank Arsenal for saving everyones lives. Sure, he abandoned the team... however, because Roy left everyone was saved. And with Dick's screw ups this season...

I thought G. Gordon was working with the reach, but this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2013)

He is a New god.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

G. Gordon Godfrey only works for Darkseid.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 23, 2013)

The810kid said:


> Lex's Deathstroke is more like a bishop line makes me like YJ Lex even more.


I was more surprised that Lex was so forward about it. Did he honestly think that owning up to stealing the keystone of a machine that can devastate the world was a good idea?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

inb4 Final Crisis


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I was more surprised that Lex was so forward about it. Did he honestly think that owning up to stealing the keystone of a machine that can devastate the world was a good idea?



Lying about it was pointless. Arsenal already knew he did it.

He's basically saying, "you are so insignificant to my plans that it doesn't matter if I tell you". And it probably won't. Plus, he could argue that it would be safer in his hands- the League obviously can't protect it, and better the Light than the Reach. At least Lex isn't planning to _use_ it to devastate the world, as far as anyone knows.

Also its another layer of manipulation- he can say down the line, "I've never technically lied to you. I just didn't tell you everything."


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

G. Gordon certainly redeemed himself this episode, wouldn't you folks say?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> G. Gordon certainly redeemed himself this episode, wouldn't you folks say?



Hell no! He's a monster! He was using the Reach all along!

He's an evil alien god who specialises in manipulating entire planets. This was all planned from the beginning.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Hell no! He's a monster! He was using the Reach from the beginning!
> 
> He's an evil alien god who specialises in manipulating entire planets. This was all planned from the beginning.



He's a hero masamune ...not that we ever deserved ..but the one ..that we needed. 

In all seriousness he is definitely the figure the League and Team needs on their side to help expose the Reach.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> G. Gordon certainly redeemed himself this episode, wouldn't you folks say?


Indeed. It makes me wonder...if he's acting in Darkseid's best interests, what does he have to gain by opposing the Reach now, as opposed to the second they arrived? Is it possible that he's simply a caustic reporter who has the world's best interests at heart?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Indeed. It makes me wonder...is he actually an honest reporter after all? I mean, if he were acting in Darkseid's best interests, what does he have to gain by opposing the Reach now, as opposed to the second they arrived? Is it possible that he's simply a caustic reporter who has the world's best interests at heart?



With all the thing's that go on without humanity ever really knowing, his paranoia was never really unfounded. It's hard to just 'trust' people ..especially since they had no idea about the Watchtower orbiting Earth. You'd think the League would have admitted to that, and after being called out on it it only made them look untrustworthy. 

G. Gordon may be a complete asshole to the League but he's only been trying to make sure humanity doesn't lower its guard. He asks all the questions no one else wants to, or cares to.

Anti-hero status perhaps?


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 23, 2013)

G. Gordon Godfrey is a evil manipulative alien who is allied to the Light and working for Darkseid. He turned againt the Reach because Darkseid thinks that the Light make better business partners and the Light were using the Reach all along; and therefore, so was Godfrey. Though the worst that could happen is that the Reach decimates the Earth, which isn't a bad result for Darkseid either, so either way Godfrey wins. He set the Reach up all along. He might even be trying to _provoke_ them into launching an outright invasion.


----------



## Perverted King (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 23, 2013)

Didn't know Godfrey was a New God.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 23, 2013)

Young Justice needs at least a 3rd season, if not a 4th!


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Young Justice needs at least a 3rd season, if not a 4th!



Only problem with that are the consistent delays. Wasn't Invasion delayed twice in a span of less than three months?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

Godfrey


----------



## The Big G (Feb 23, 2013)

If we got a third season, this episode pretty much confirmed The Outlaws for Season 3


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

Also i forgot about Desaad and The Forever People in season 1

and i like that Asami is speaking more english


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 23, 2013)

The Big G said:


> If we got a third season, this episode pretty much confirmed The Outlaws for Season 3



I am sorry, Jason is dead. Not even a hint of him being alive .


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone skeptical to the idea of the Team being able to take on Blue Beetle without Arsenal's airlock mishap?


----------



## Legend (Feb 23, 2013)

After fighting Mongol hell no


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't think the Team can beat a wet paper towel without opening up an airlock.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Bumblebee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did thank Arsenal for saving everyone's lives and then he kicked him off the team.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Bear Walken said:


> Bumblebee, bitch why are you complaining!?



Because Arsenal was a reason most of the team was unable to fight against Blue Beetle, right? I hated her for bringing it up too, but it's understandable since if the Runaways didn't show up they'd probably still be in their pods.


----------



## Hellblazer (Feb 24, 2013)

i have a vibe that maybe the finale would have darkseid invade earth.....it has to....


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Anyone skeptical to the idea of the Team being able to take on Blue Beetle without Arsenal's airlock mishap?



He already took out superboy and wondergirl as well as beast boy and the big black guy and babs, only robin ,arsenal and bumblebee remained , extremely unlikely they would get the better of blue bettle


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> He already took out superboy and wondergirl as well as beast boy and the big black guy and babs, only robin ,arsenal and bumblebee remained , extremely unlikely they would get the better of blue bettle



I'm just making sure since Bumblebee needs to shut her ass up since all the heavy hitters were down  what was she gonna do, one-shot him with her stingers?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 24, 2013)

Bumblebee 



When she was whining I was like stfu woman


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, Bumblebee wasn't going to do anything against Blue Beetle when the big guys were down. She was just complaining for no reason, and ended up screwing everything up.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2013)

She just got a big head and thinks she can do it all since she stopped the warworld


----------



## PDQ (Feb 24, 2013)

I swear Bumblebee is like the Aquaman of YJ(ironically not Aqualad)


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

PDQ said:


> I swear Bumblebee is like the Aquaman of YJ(ironically not Aqualad)



 ....is this an insult? xD I don't remember Aqualad saying anything unnecessary at such a bad time. Aqualad was always the mature one ..Bumblebee just has a big head.

But when you think about it, Arsenal's paranoia and desperation to avoid being podded again is something he's got to work past eventually. Sounds impossible, but it can't help him in the long run ..can it?


----------



## PDQ (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ....is this an insult? xD I don't remember Aqualad saying anything unnecessary at such a bad time. Aqualad was always the mature one ..Bumblebee just has a big head.



I said "*not* Aqualad".  I mean .
Her powers are 99% useless except for the contrived occasions her size changing becomes necessary, at which point she can do things like defeat War World.  On the other hand, Aqualad is pretty versatile relative to his teammates.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 24, 2013)

I really hope nightwing is called out on the arsenal shit by someone, same for BB. This just proves even further that aqualad was a better leader (wish he had seen the mindrape coming if M'gaan caught him though).


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

PDQ said:


> I said "*not* Aqualad".  I mean .
> Her powers are 99% useless except for the contrived occasions her size changing becomes necessary, at which point she can do things like defeat War World.  On the other hand, Aqualad is pretty versatile relative to his teammates.



Oh, my bad. I was so awestruck by the statement that I ignored the parenthesis, that's my mistake. 

I see your point though, Wasp from Marvel is just as useless ( at least in A:EMH ).


----------



## Piekage (Feb 24, 2013)

I kinda get Bumblebee snitching. He damn near got them killed by freaking out. Yeah he helped save their asses but that doesn't change the fact that he's nearly got them killed, and regardless of how much of a chance they stood against Blue Beetle he sure as hell didn't help by blowing the airlock. And if that's how he's gonna behave every time he's about to get captured, I wouldn't wanna work with someone that unstable either, especially if he's not willing to work through his problem or do something else with his life.

Not that I blame Arsenal for freaking like he did either. 8 years is a lot of time you can't get back and he's got good reason to be traumatized. Still maybe he should get some help instead of being a 'tough guy' if he's gonna continue doing the superhero thing.


----------



## Legend (Feb 24, 2013)

Aquaman is awesome

Bumblebee is not


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 24, 2013)

If Kaldur was leading the team, he'd have handled the decomissioning of Arsenal so much more gracefully..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 24, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> If Kaldur was leading the team, he'd have handled the decomissioning of Arsenal so much more gracefully..



You are right Mantalad doesnt have the balls to tell of Arsenal .


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 24, 2013)

Aqualad has more balls than anyone there. Deep covert ops, remember?

Bee has to learn to shut up. She's more of a weight to the team than anything else.

//HbS


----------



## Nightblade (Feb 25, 2013)

Wasp > Bumblebee 

at least Janet was kawaii as fuck. 

also Dick shouldn't have made Arsenal part of that operation since he feels that he's still struggling with some of his past demons anyway. that was on Dick, not Roy. Dick really fucking up. Kaldur would have tried to help Arsenal get rid of his demons before giving him assignments.

>mfw Kaldur thought in S1 that Dick is going to be a great leader.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> >mfw Kaldur thought in S1 that Dick is going to be a great leader.



Sometimes becoming a great leader takes time, and even the greatest leaders can make mistakes. I consider it a learning experience for Nightwing, not everyone is a natural at this. Even Aqualad had some struggle in S1 with having so much responsibility.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 25, 2013)

I like how my man Nightwing stops the kids from boarding to have a quick convo even though they need to leave before Mongul vs BB can be decided. Why would he fire Arsenal before they got back?

Episode was surprisingly mediocre.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 25, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> Wasp > Bumblebee
> 
> at least Janet was kawaii as fuck.
> 
> ...



Janet was annoying as fuck . 

Even Doom put her in her place like a Boss.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

Dick is a dick, and a lazy leader. Played rough? OFF THE TEAM YOU GO. Arsenal gets shit done, and Bumblebee is just a weight. She even was the reason for Mal to be knocked out.

//HbS


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2013)

janet Smashed the shit out of Ultron what has Karen ever done?


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Dick is a dick, and a lazy leader. Played rough? OFF THE TEAM YOU GO. Arsenal gets shit done, and Bumblebee is just a weight. She even was the reason for Mal to be knocked out.
> 
> //HbS



Arsenal nearly killed the entire team because he couldn't hold his shit; just because it ended up working out doesn't mean he gets a pass. Remember that it took Superboy stepping in to stop him from getting captured, too. If he hadn't done that and basically eliminated half the team, they could have at least organized a break-out and perhaps more of them would have been on the run.

As it stands, Nightwing had his hand forced: You can't back down from that sort of shit without sorting it out immediately, especially in front of the new kids. Frankly, I think Karen had a good point considering he nearly got them killed, and I'm guessing that Arsenal's reaction to it played a part in the suspension. If he had been like "Yeah, I know I panicked and I'm sorry about that", I don't think it would have went down like that.



Zen-aku said:


> janet Smashed the shit out of Ultron what has Karen ever done?



When did that happen on the show? Karen took War World off-line and basically fried Mongul's brain with feedback. As a tie-breaker, I don't actively hate her every time she's on-screen.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 25, 2013)

Janet took down Ultron?

So  a woman who turns into a wasp took down ultron?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2013)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> Janet took down Ultron?
> 
> So  a woman who turns into a wasp took down ultron?



she grew giant first.


----------



## Legend (Feb 25, 2013)

Because Janet is Ultron's weakness due to being created by Hank Pym, Janet's Love


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 25, 2013)

Janet is funny, Karen is not.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> Arsenal nearly killed the entire team because he couldn't hold his shit; just because it ended up working out doesn't mean he gets a pass. Remember that it took Superboy stepping in to stop him from getting captured, too. If he hadn't done that and basically eliminated half the team, they could have at least organized a break-out and perhaps more of them would have been on the run.
> 
> As it stands, Nightwing had his hand forced: You can't back down from that sort of shit without sorting it out immediately, especially in front of the new kids. Frankly, I think Karen had a good point considering he nearly got them killed, and I'm guessing that Arsenal's reaction to it played a part in the suspension. If he had been like "Yeah, I know I panicked and I'm sorry about that", I don't think it would have went down like that.


Fair points. However, I still say Dick acted too rough. Dick doesn't do well as a team player either. Cost Kaldur his brain. Etc. He should've straightened Arsenal's shit up and make him follow orders and act as a team player. Kaldur could do that. Dick took the easiest way out. As a leader, he's kind of absent. 

//HbS


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> janet Smashed the shit out of Ultron what has Karen ever done?



Stopped ..War World and was the key in ..defeating Mongol? If you mean besides that, then not much so far, other than being a pretty upsetting girlfriend. 



Hunted by sister said:


> Fair points. However, I still say Dick acted too rough. Dick doesn't do well as a team player either. Cost Kaldur his brain. Etc. He should've straightened Arsenal's shit up and make him follow orders and act as a team player. Kaldur could do that. Dick took the easiest way out. As a leader, he's kind of absent.
> 
> //HbS



Well in defense of that, Nightwing just wanted everyone to appear as though Kaldur really did betray them, because sooner or later someone perceptive might've seen that something was up, but you'd think he'd warn the telepathic mind reader.

Anyone else surprised no one told Martian Manhunter about her cruelty?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 25, 2013)

I was. She was mindraping every enemy she encountered. More often than not permanent damage. That's not how heroes operate.

Arsenal may have freaked out, but it worked for the best. When Megann freaked out, it created a horrible situation that was solved only because of Artemis.

//HbS


----------



## PDQ (Feb 25, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Anyone else surprised no one told Martian Manhunter about her cruelty?


I might've forgotten, but isn't Manhunter still on trial offworld?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> I was. She was mindraping every enemy she encountered. More often than not permanent damage. That's not how heroes operate.
> 
> Arsenal may have freaked out, but it worked for the best. When Megann freaked out, it created a horrible situation that was solved only because of Artemis.
> 
> //HbS



It was like .."Oh, NOW you care about mindraping someone." 



PDQ said:


> I might've forgotten, but isn't Manhunter still on trial offworld?



Judging from Episode 1 of Invasion, M'gann had been doing it for a while prior, something Connor hated. MM could have been told a while ago if we go on that


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 26, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> she grew giant first.



Still makes 0 sense, I thought Ultron was a badass. 

and people wanted him to be in the next avengers movie as the villain


----------



## Bringer (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Judging from Episode 1 of Invasion, M'gann had been doing it for a while prior, something Connor hated. MM could have been told a while ago if we go on that



Both Martian Manhunter and Batman should know about it, considering she did it right in front of their faces.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

Manhunter has noticed.

//HbS


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Both Martian Manhunter and Batman should know about it, considering she did it right in front of their faces.



Definitely don't remember that episode then. I guess it was just prior to the JL leaving the Earth to attend the trial, otherwise there's no reason he wouldn't talk to M'Gann.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

It was episode Alienated

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Anyone else surprised no one told Martian Manhunter about her cruelty?



She likely brainwashed him, Batman and possibly the entire League and Team to ignore her mindraping, much like she tried and failed to do with Connor.

Thats been my theory, anyway. MM might be a powerful psychic, but he flat-out stated that M'gann is more powerful than him (and he only brought her in to search that Krolotean's mind because he couldn't do it himself).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it just me, or are Leaguers much more down to earth and vulnerable than they were in other animated series?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2013)

That was deliberate by the writers.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Feb 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> She likely brainwashed him, Batman and possibly the entire League and Team to ignore her mindraping, much like she tried and failed to do with Connor.
> 
> Thats been my theory, anyway. MM might be a powerful psychic, but he flat-out stated that M'gann is more powerful than him (and he only brought her in to search that Krolotean's mind because he couldn't do it himself).



We've yet to see any proof of this in the last 17 episodes, though. I think at this point it's time to close the case on this theory.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah....I don't.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 26, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> That was deliberate by the writers.


I like it.

//HbS


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 26, 2013)

Piekage said:


> I kinda get Bumblebee snitching. He damn near got them killed by freaking out. Yeah he helped save their asses but that doesn't change the fact that he's nearly got them killed, and regardless of how much of a chance they stood against Blue Beetle he sure as hell didn't help by blowing the airlock. And if that's how he's gonna behave every time he's about to get captured, I wouldn't wanna work with someone that unstable either, especially if he's not willing to work through his problem or do something else with his life.
> 
> Not that I blame Arsenal for freaking like he did either. 8 years is a lot of time you can't get back and he's got good reason to be traumatized. Still maybe he should get some help instead of being a 'tough guy' if he's gonna continue doing the superhero thing.



By help I hope you mean prostitutes and heroin. I like Arsenal the way he is, he's suppose to be the edgy one in the group. Anti-hero suits him.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 26, 2013)

How many episodes are left?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 26, 2013)

Did not know Gordon was a new god lol too bad season 3 isn't happening and we won't get to see him as an actual supervillian.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

So why no Season 3 apparently? This show is clearly popular.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 26, 2013)

Terrible scheduling, mediocre ratings, poor merchandising and non existent toyline pretty much covers it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> Terrible scheduling, mediocre ratings, poor merchandising and non existent toyline pretty much covers it.



Whoa whoa whoa whoa ...mediocre ratings? Poor merchandising? No toyline?

How can this be possible? Superhero's are always an easy standard in toylines and action figures, you can easily throw robin on a cup or aqualad on a school lunchbox. 

And the ratings ..aren't the ratings partially due to the fact CN can't figure out what it wants?


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 26, 2013)

The show has really lost a lot of its momentum because of all the hiatuses and the time slot switch. I hear merchandise isn't selling well either.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 26, 2013)

It has nothing to do with ratings. It's one of the top shows watched on CN. It's just CN being CN.  Annoying Orange and Level up got second seasons even though they literally didn't have *half* the ratings YJ had. And now we have Incredible Crew with their" Lunch boxing", stuffing lasana's in their shirt pocket, and "Human ice dispenser". Seriously, who the hell watches this shit?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 26, 2013)

Foxve said:


> It has nothing to do with ratings. It's one of the top shows watched on CN. It's just CN being CN.  Annoying Orange and Level up got second seasons even though they literally didn't have *half* the ratings YJ had. And now we have Incredible Crew with their" Lunch boxing", stuffing lasana's in their shirt pocket, and "Human ice dispense"r. Seriously, who the hell watches this shit?





Why, our mentally stimulated next generation of course!


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 27, 2013)

It costs millions to make a single season of yj and without toys and merch, you're going to have a hard time getting who ever signs the checks to clear another season. It airing on CN only makes things worse. TP started around the same time as YJ and it finished it's Second season before last year ended and is already gearing up for it's last season. The hub >>>>>>>>> CN.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2013)

It hasn't actually been cancelled yet. Its just that the summer lineup of DC Nation has been announced and this and _Green Lantern_ have been relaced with _Teen Titans_ and _Batman,_ respectively. Buts its still possible- _possible-,_ that both might come back in the autumn.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 27, 2013)

Okay now you're just being an optimist, CN launching 4 DC cartoons at the same time? Highly unlikely, you're free hope though, whatever good that ever did.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2013)

It costs millions to make a season but these guys aren't thinking long term. I've said something along these lines before but the cartoon series of the characters has a lot to do with people's overall awareness. I don't really remember people buying many comic books when I was a child but most kids I knew grew up watching Batman, X-Men and Spiderman animated series. 

Need to start changing their approach to marketing and start adjusting the products they ship to people as well, toys aren't selling well? Why don't they try creating apps for phones.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Feb 28, 2013)

Intervention media


//HbS


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2013)

I just realized Green Beatle was in a earlier episode, he just didn't make a physical appearance though we saw his aftermath......


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

Where was it?

//HbS


----------



## Foxve (Mar 1, 2013)

It was the episode where superboy and blue beatle were trying to find out clues on where the bomb that killed the krolatains (yeah i spelled it wrong) came from. 

I believe we saw Black Beatle and sportsmaster together overlooking them or something (though BB was faded out to keep him a surprise later in the show i guess). At the end of the episode the guys superboy and blue beatle were chasing were found in a "blank" state like they got mind wiped. Blue beatle couldn't figure out what was wrong so we know it wasn't a ability of the scarabs. Green Beatle must have shown up and mindfucked them to keep them quiet.....


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, I've always wondered what the fuck happened to them.

//HbS


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Lagoon boy getting put down 

edit: ''He's out with Wendy Harris''


----------



## The Big G (Mar 2, 2013)

Ted Kord fought off Deathstroke and Sportsmaster 

Like a Boss


----------



## Reyes (Mar 2, 2013)

Wait Ted Kord is in this episode?:sanji


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 2, 2013)

Just a freeze frame of him blasting at Deathstroke & Sportsmaster. 








Like a Boss.


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 2, 2013)

this was surprisingly entertaining if not for the typical "all according to plan" end....seriously,when does something happen they havent accounted for?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> He did thank Arsenal for saving everyone's lives and then he kicked him off the team.



No he didn't. He thanked the runaways. He just glared at Arsenal.



> He is a New god.





> G. Gordon Godfrey only works for Darkseid.



I knew that. I thought the Reach was working with Darkseid because Godfrey was getting along with the Reach while attacking the Justice League.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

The_Kid said:


> this was surprisingly entertaining if not for the typical "all according to plan" end....seriously,when does something happen they havent accounted for?


That's what happens when you have power, resources and plan ahead. Only an idiot wouldn't consider the possibility of failure so the fact that certain road bumps are accounted for really shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No he didn't. He thanked the runaways. He just glared at Arsenal.



Arsenal: Hey after 8 years on ice there's no way I was getting grabbed again and in case you hadn't noticed my escape resulted in you being free now to stand here and complain. So how about a thank you. 

Nightwing: You're right Arsenal. Thank you, and after we get back to Earth... you're off the team.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 2, 2013)

Jamie being the voice in the scarabs head was a nice touch. It was also good to see Zatanna Rocket and the secondary characters of the team get focus. LOL @ Robins comment about super powers being optional and Lol @ the reach ambassador shutting that bitch up with that death glare.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice to finally see Barbara and Tim using the brains that we all know that they have. 

And it's nice to see Rocket again too. The only thing that I can really complain about with this episode is that the Light, yet again goes "lol just as planned"  when it looked like it the Team finally accomplished something.

For a minute I thought the Ambassador was gonna choke that bitch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally a episode where they started to connect stuff together. Dat Ted fighting off Boss Master and Ponytailstroke like a boss .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Also why wouldn't the Light have a ''Just as planned'' moment this episode? It didn't actually belittle the accomplishments of the team because they shared the same enemy.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 2, 2013)

Level7N00b said:


> Nice to finally see Barbara and Tim using the brains that we all know that they have.
> 
> And it's nice to see Rocket again too. The only thing that I can really complain about with this episode is that the Light, yet again goes "lol just as planned"  when it looked like it the Team finally accomplished something.
> 
> *For a minute I thought the Ambassador was gonna choke that bitch. *




See I told you we should have sent black Beetle now we've lost both Blue and Green Beetle. The ambassadors response NOT ANOTHER WORD! (with a death glare) Dudes starting to become one of my fav villians in this series with Lex.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone got a way to watch this online?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> That's what happens when you have power, resources and plan ahead. Only an idiot wouldn't consider the possibility of failure so the fact that certain road bumps are accounted for really shouldn't come as a surprise.



Failure? This is what the Light planned all along. They _always_ planned on betraying the Reach and brought them to Earth knowing full well they were conquerors. 



The810kid said:


> See I told you we should have sent black Beetle now we've lost both Blue and Green Beetle. The ambassadors response NOT ANOTHER WORD! (with a death glare) Dudes starting to become one of my fav villians in this series with Lex.



Funnily enough, if Black Beetle _had_ been there he would have been taken out as well. 

Though from this episode and the comics, I'll bet he _does_ get free of the Reach...and become a supervillain out for himself anyway. 



Wuzzman said:


> Anyone got a way to watch this online?



Google Animeflavor, Young Justice.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 2, 2013)

Great episode. I don't like Mongul getting owned though. Probably my inner fanboy bitching.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Failure? This is what the Light planned all along. They _always_ planned on betraying the Reach and brought them to Earth knowing full well they were conquerors.


I didn't say this episode represented a failure on the Light's part.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 2, 2013)

Why. It was almost a good episode. Than the last 60 seconds...ok I need to forget queen bee just said that.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Arsenal: Hey after 8 years on ice there's no way I was getting grabbed again and in case you hadn't noticed my escape resulted in you being free now to stand here and complain. So how about a thank you.
> 
> Nightwing: You're right Arsenal. Thank you, and after we get back to Earth... you're off the team.



Ah. I forgot about that. Still. At the end of the day, Nightwing shares some of the blame for putting him on the team before he was ready. Not only that, but Nightwing almost got three people killed with his screw ups. Kaldur was a better leader honestly.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 2, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Why. It was almost a good episode. Than the last 60 seconds...ok I need to forget queen bee just said that.


What exactly was so bad in what she said?

//HbS


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think he means he's sick of hearing how everything goes according to plan for the Light.

Though, I'm not.


----------



## Legend (Mar 2, 2013)

Xanatos Gambits

Ted Kord and Dan Garret


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Ah. I forgot about that. Still. At the end of the day, Nightwing shares some of the blame for putting him on the team before he was ready. Not only that, but Nightwing almost got three people killed with his screw ups. Kaldur was a better leader honestly.



I don't think it is clear who the better leader is to be honest with you. In season 1 Kaldur had less tough choices to make and more experienced figures to rely on as guidance. 

I also think it is incorrect comparing Nightwing's screw ups to Arsenal's. In the situations where Nightwing screwed up you can understand why he took certain risks. Although Arsenal hasn't really screwed up he has taken unnecessary risks that jeopardized the safety of his team mates.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 2, 2013)

I love how Connor went on a date with Wendy, and Megan went to Atlantis to break up with Lagaan instead of helping the team free Blue. 

fortunately it just so happen that the Light planned all along to throw that fight so the team really wasn't in any real danger. why even post those three goons there if they wanted the team to succeed freeing Blue to begin with. and Green Beetle sucked and team was lucky he didn't just start mind raping everyone.

kinda feel sorry for Lagaan. dude should have seen this coming. what a noob.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2013)

They were posted there so the Team wouldn't think it weird that there was nobody guarding the place, in which case they might worry that performing the spell is a trap or something.


----------



## Foxve (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think it is clear who the better leader is to be honest with you. In season 1 Kaldur had less tough choices to make and more experienced figures to rely on as guidance.
> 
> I also think it is incorrect comparing Nightwing's screw ups to Arsenal's. In the situations where Nightwing screwed up you can understand why he took certain risks. Although Arsenal hasn't really screwed up he has taken unnecessary risks that jeopardized the safety of his team mates.



Arsenal's screw ups are also Nightwing's as well. Why even put someone on your team who's unstable? And even let them stay after the first fuck up?


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I don't think it is clear who the better leader is to be honest with you. In season 1 Kaldur had less tough choices to make and more experienced figures to rely on as guidance.
> 
> I also think it is incorrect comparing Nightwing's screw ups to Arsenal's. In the situations where Nightwing screwed up you can understand why he took certain risks. Although Arsenal hasn't really screwed up he has taken unnecessary risks that jeopardized the safety of his team mates.



1. Kaldur didn't have less tough choices to make. Like with the mole on the team.

2. I also have to point out that at this point Nightwing has 10 years of experience compared to Kaldur's 2-3 years of experience when he lead the team.

3. Kicking Arsenal off the team was excessive imo. He could have kept Arsenal from going on missions with the team until Arsenal worked out his issues, but I don't think he needed to kick Arsenal off the team. Seeing as if Arsenal hadn't escaped, no one would have.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 2, 2013)

Arsenal was only allowed on the team presumably because everyone felt bad for him after he was locked up all those years; that, and given how the very first thing he did  when he was rescued was try and murder Lex Luthor, maybe they just thought that it was safer than letting him run around on his own- and that soon proved to be a mistake (also, it was probably not solely Nightwing's decision- Green Arrow and Clone Roy amongst others likely pushed for it). That his freak out led to the rest of the Team ultimately being rescued is irrelevant since that wasn't his intention, at all, and that wasn't the first time he had pulled a stunt like that- if it was, Nightwing might have let it slide. Fact is, it was very likely he would do something selfish and stupid again, and next time insteading of saving people it might get everyone killed. Dick's only bad choice was not showing more tact and firing him _after_ they had gotten back to base.

And yes, Nightwing _is_ under more pressure. Kaldur had to worry about a mole? Nightwing had to worry about a Kaldur and Artemis as moles, Blue Beetle being turned into a mole, 5 prominent Leaguers (including his foster father) being on trial on a notoriously corrupt alien planet, multiple alien invasions, the Team including two members of the Bat-family being kidnapped by Blue Beetle, Arsenal turning out to be more unstable than he thought and wrecking missions, lying to the Team about Kaldur, Jason Todd's death in the back of his mind...it goes on. And on top of that the guys who gave them all of their problems in season 1 are not only still at large, everything is still going according to their evil plans.

Besides, in season 1 Kaldur was only a temporary leader of a newly formed team who only had to deal with the Light and random supervillains- the Light itself seemingly a new organization-, and Robin was leader-in-waiting and pretty much the nominal second-in-command, so there was a certain amount of shared responsibility. They were also given a _lot_ of League supervision and rarely had to make command decisions. Nightwing is not doing Kaldur's job- he is doing _Batman's_ job, and its a job that was much easier when Batman had to do it.

In Season 2 Nightwing is actually running the show, and he is facing much more sophisticated threats and managing a much larger team- even so, he and Kaldur are still sharing certain responsibilities, such as the seemingly joint choice to blow up their HQ, or the fact that Kaldur wouldn't have went undercover if he wasn't OK with it. Fact is, Kaldur was never the leader in the same sense Nightwing is now, and regardless of who is leader both of them tend to make a lot of decisions together. Its not like Kaldur can't say "No" to Nightwing or is unaware of the fact that he did not tell M'gann or Conner about the fact he was undercover.

Also, Kaldur might have had less experience at the time, but he was about the same age Dick is now, and he still had a lot of training and superhero experience before he became Aquaman's sidekick. Nightwing might have been doing this for ten years but thats ten years of mounting problems that he and everyone else still had to come up with solutions for, and new problems are showing up all the time.


----------



## Hellblazer (Mar 2, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Also why wouldn't the Light have a ''Just as planned'' moment this episode? It didn't actually belittle the accomplishments of the team because they shared the same enemy.



i think the wuestion is when is there an episode where everything doesn't go according to their plan?i mean,every two or three episode we get the same thing....it was suspensfull and entertaining in the start but got annoying afterwards..


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 3, 2013)

Let me guess what happenx next.

Green Beetle goes Shawshank Redemption deciding free will is too much of a burden.  He returns to the Reach asking them to re-activate the scarab so he can be a happy slave once again.

An apt modern day analogy to those alive today who believe democracy and rights are too much of a burden, and that state socialism, communism or fascism is the way to go.

PURE ART

:WOW


----------



## SoleAccord (Mar 3, 2013)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Not only that, but Nightwing almost got three people killed with his screw ups. Kaldur was a better leader honestly.



The burden of a leader is not an easy one to bear, it's why Kaldur felt so much pain after the season 1 simulation ended poorly. Leader's cant always prevent mistakes from occurring, and when the weight of failure more often than not is on their shoulders, the job is that much harder to have.

Kaldur can be seen as the least headstrong, and the most patience of leaders, but Nightwing is running a lot more than five other people. Kaldur felt pressure with five alone, Nightwing has it a lot harder. Arsenal appeared 'fine' as far as we knew, it was just the fear of being on ice again got to his head. He underestimated the trauma Arsenal carried, anyone could've made that mistake when he was so sure of himself other times.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2013)

I thought black beetle would have gone there, all the while leaving the key unguarded and someone from the justice league or young justice sneaking in and getting it 

Reach is pretty much screwed at this point, they lost half their fleet and 2 out of 3 of their most powerful warriors, things looking up for the light though

I want darksied to come in this show too


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Mar 3, 2013)

masamune1 said:


> Arsenal was only allowed on the team presumably because everyone felt bad for him after he was locked up all those years; that, and given how the very first thing he did  when he was rescued was try and murder Lex Luthor, maybe they just thought that it was safer than letting him run around on his own- and that soon proved to be a mistake (also, it was probably not solely Nightwing's decision- Green Arrow and Clone Roy amongst others likely pushed for it). That his freak out led to the rest of the Team ultimately being rescued is irrelevant since that wasn't his intention, at all, and that wasn't the first time he had pulled a stunt like that- if it was, Nightwing might have let it slide. Fact is, it was very likely he would do something selfish and stupid again, and next time insteading of saving people it might get everyone killed. Dick's only bad choice was not showing more tact and firing him _after_ they had gotten back to base.



Nightwings the leader at the end of the day. Not Roy or GA.



> And yes, Nightwing _is_ under more pressure. Kaldur had to worry about a mole? Nightwing had to worry about a Kaldur and Artemis as moles, Blue Beetle being turned into a mole, 5 prominent Leaguers (including his foster father) being on trial on a notoriously corrupt alien planet, multiple alien invasions, the Team including two members of the Bat-family being kidnapped by Blue Beetle, Arsenal turning out to be more unstable than he thought and wrecking missions, lying to the Team about Kaldur, Jason Todd's death in the back of his mind...it goes on. And on top of that the guys who gave them all of their problems in season 1 are not only still at large, everything is still going according to their evil plans.




Nightwing sent Kaldur and Artemis in as moles. That was a problem he created. Wrecking a mission. That's singular. You're reaching with Jason Todd. Lying to the team was his own decision. It was a problem he created. Nightwing has no way of knowing what their plan is or that things are going their way.



> Besides, in season 1 Kaldur was only a temporary leader of a newly formed team who only had to deal with the Light and random supervillains- the Light itself seemingly a new organization-, and Robin was leader-in-waiting and pretty much the nominal second-in-command, so there was a certain amount of shared responsibility. They were also given a _lot_ of League supervision and rarely had to make command decisions. Nightwing is not doing Kaldur's job- he is doing _Batman's_ job, and its a job that was much easier when Batman had to do it.



No. It wasn't shared responsibiity. You're reaching. You also failed to mention that Nightwing has 10 years of experience compared to Kaldur's 2.



> In Season 2 Nightwing is actually running the show, and he is facing much more sophisticated threats and managing a much larger team- even so, he and Kaldur are still sharing certain responsibilities, such as the seemingly joint choice to blow up their HQ, or the fact that Kaldur wouldn't have went undercover if he wasn't OK with it. Fact is, Kaldur was never the leader in the same sense Nightwing is now, and regardless of who is leader both of them tend to make a lot of decisions together. Its not like Kaldur can't say "No" to Nightwing or is unaware of the fact that he did not tell M'gann or Conner about the fact he was undercover.



I'm not quite sure what you're saying here. Kaldur was the Team's leader in Part 1 and Nightwing is the Team's leader now.



> Also, Kaldur might have had less experience at the time, but he was about the same age Dick is now, and he still had a lot of training and superhero experience before he became Aquaman's sidekick. Nightwing might have been doing this for ten years but thats ten years of mounting problems that he and everyone else still had to come up with solutions for, and new problems are showing up all the time.



Dick is 19-20 and Kaldur was about 16. That's a fairly large gap.



> The burden of a leader is not an easy one to bear, it's why Kaldur felt so much pain after the season 1 simulation ended poorly. Leader's cant always prevent mistakes from occurring, and when the weight of failure more often than not is on their shoulders, the job is that much harder to have.
> 
> Kaldur can be seen as the least headstrong, and the most patience of leaders, but Nightwing is running a lot more than five other people. Kaldur felt pressure with five alone, Nightwing has it a lot harder. Arsenal appeared 'fine' as far as we knew, it was just the fear of being on ice again got to his head. He underestimated the trauma Arsenal carried, anyone could've made that mistake when _he was so sure of himself other times_.



Like with the Aqualad/MM disaster?

If he knew he was unstable he shouldn't have sent him. He's not always a bad leader, but I do disagree with some of his latest decisions.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm just glad Zatanna was in the episode. I missed her.


----------



## Angelos (Mar 3, 2013)

Remember when I said magic users were broken and that they can fix any problem? Yeah...



It's still awesome to see Zatanna and the other side characters. This was a good episode. I'm glad that more of the Light is resurfacing other than Lex and Vandal, and it's always nice to the Reach's ambitions crumble before their eyes.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 3, 2013)

Magic users seem broken because their opponents don't have counters to them, if you get someone like klarion though....

I wonder where he went


----------



## Wan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmm, not so sure if I like the resolution to Blue Beetle's struggle with his scarab (assuming it is the resolution).  No real personal challenge that he overcame, no real character growth out of it.  It just had a magic solution.  Literally.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 3, 2013)

It's not like he could've done anything on his own. Heck, if a Martian couldn't... maybe someone with schizophrenia?

//HbS


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm, not so sure if I like the resolution to Blue Beetle's struggle with his scarab (assuming it is the resolution).  No real personal challenge that he overcame, no real character growth out of it.  It just had a magic solution.  Literally.



Its young justice, what do you expect?


----------



## Wan (Mar 3, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> It's not like he could've done anything on his own. Heck, if a Martian couldn't... maybe someone with schizophrenia?
> 
> //HbS



So, the writers put themselves into a corner?  That's not an excuse, that's trading one problem by pointing out another.


----------



## Vault (Mar 3, 2013)

Magic users once again just show how broken they really are.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

2 more episodes.

Will they be able to wrap up all their threads?


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 3, 2013)

Maan Lagoon Boy's life sucks.

Shunned for being different under the water

Shunned on land

Beaten up constantly

Captured and tortured

Dumped by the one person he thought he could connect with.

I feel for ya Fishbro


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

NEPTUNE'S BEARD


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> NEPTUNE'S BEARD



I wonder if  he will have his moment.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2013)

Who knows maybe he will just keep sulking and actually grow a beard............


----------



## Hunted by sister (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> So, the writers put themselves into a corner?  That's not an excuse, that's trading one problem by pointing out another.


Why is that a corner? Why does he HAVE to save himself? Isn't that a point of being a team, to look after each other? This isn't Blue Beetle the Animated Series, it's Young Justice. There's plenty of examples of a hero being unable to solve a problem to then get help/saved from/by someone else.

//HbS


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2013)

Comic Book Guy said:


> 2 more episodes.
> 
> Will they be able to wrap up all their threads?



Not in 40 minutes, no. While the show is obviously called Young Justice and the Team is who will ultimately save the world from the Reach, the actual big guns - the Justice League members themselves - really need to get back to Earth. I can't be the only one who wants to see Superman show Black Beetle just how easy he's had it. Plus I don't know what the Light is planning ezackly. I would have thought they'd hijack the War World, but there's not enough time to make a satisfying plot out of that...

Seems like we'll be left with a cliffhanger. Kinda fitting considering that even Cartoon Network can't decide whether they've actually cancelled the show or are just putting it hold while they see if Teen Titans Go! is more popular.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Not in 40 minutes, no. While the show is obviously called Young Justice and the Team is who will ultimately save the world from the Reach, the actual big guns - the Justice League members themselves - really need to get back to Earth. I can't be the only one who wants to see Superman show Black Beetle just how easy he's had it. Plus I don't know what the Light is planning ezackly. I would have thought they'd hijack the War World, but there's not enough time to make a satisfying plot out of that...
> 
> Seems like we'll be left with a cliffhanger. Kinda fitting considering that even Cartoon Network can't decide whether they've actually cancelled the show or are just putting it hold while they see if Teen Titans Go! is more popular.



What the Light is planning can be revealed in one episode. Think back to the first season when the Staro scheme was revealed, things unfolded pretty quickly. 

I think there is enough time to resolve the ongoing events but I don't think it will end with the bad guys definitive defeat.

It's a shame that this didn't get a third series. It could have focused on the original characters and tied things off nicely.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 4, 2013)

Gunners said:


> What the Light is planning can be revealed in one episode. Think back to the first season when the Staro scheme was revealed, things unfolded pretty quickly.
> 
> I think there is enough time to resolve the ongoing events but I don't think it will end with the bad guys definitive defeat.
> 
> It's a shame that this didn't get a third series. It could have focused on the original characters and tied things off nicely.



Yeah, but the Starro thing went on for ages... Every episode or so the Light gathered a little bit more of the stuff they needed and got a little closer to their end goal. You can't reveal what the Light have been planning in one episode, even if you can resolve that plan in one.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, but the Starro thing went on for ages... Every episode or so the Light gathered a little bit more of the stuff they needed and got a little closer to their end goal. You can't reveal what the Light have been planning in one episode, even if you can resolve that plan in one.


The Starro thing is akin to them working with Alien's, having an involvement in the meta gene research, working with and manipulating alien species, gaining the power crystal and working with alien technology. They're similar because at the time and now they appear[ed] to be parts of a puzzle that do not make sense.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> Hmm, not so sure if I like the resolution to Blue Beetle's struggle with his scarab (assuming it is the resolution).  No real personal challenge that he overcame, no real character growth out of it.  It just had a magic solution.  Literally.



I think it would have been better if Jaime had managed to talk is Scarab down, even if the Reach Ambassador would easily override it. That way he would have shown personal growth with the Scarab, as well as the Scarab showing growth rather than kind of just declaring it at the end.

And not a bad episode, though weak for _Young Justice_. Great action as per usual, but the exposition dump by the Team could have been spread out through the season. Didn't mind the Light reveal, because I'm guessing the Biaylian site is where they learned about the Scarab and the Reach in the first place. If Dr. Fate can read the text, I'm sure Klarion can, too.


----------



## Wan (Mar 4, 2013)

Hunted by sister said:


> Why is that a corner? Why does he HAVE to save himself? Isn't that a point of being a team, to look after each other? This isn't Blue Beetle the Animated Series, it's Young Justice. There's plenty of examples of a hero being unable to solve a problem to then get help/saved from/by someone else.
> 
> //HbS



He doesn't _have_ to save himself.  Him having next to no personal growth from the resolution of the conflict that was centered on him is just not really interesting or creative.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Mar 4, 2013)

Oman said:


> He doesn't _have_ to save himself.  Him having next to no personal growth from the resolution of the conflict that was centered on him is just not really interesting or creative.



It's not that he has to save himself, it's that he needs to really form a bond with the Scarab. _That_ is the important part that should set him aside from all the other Scarab-users. Even if that doesn't save himself, that pins him as unique as well as having some control despite it eventually failing.


----------



## Perverted King (Mar 4, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I can't be the only one who wants to see Superman show Black Beetle just how easy he's had it.



I actually want to see Superboy man up and beat the shit out of Black Bettle.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 4, 2013)

Blue is going to finish the job with BB. maybe with GB's help. 

I wonder if the Ambassador has a scarab. otherwise even some pussy like Lagoon Boy would rape his ass in a fight.


----------



## Legend (Mar 4, 2013)

ambassador will call for reinforcements most likely


----------



## Blitzomaru (Mar 5, 2013)

If anything the Light will publicly kill the Reach ambassador to establish themselves as superior to the Justice League and as the protectors of Earth.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 5, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

